# Estadios de Peru



## LordiHard

Buena recopilación ..


----------



## Joaoleon19

Excelente hilo, el de Piura lo debería techar más porque el sol es demasiado fuerte, para que solo este techado occidente


----------



## El Vecino323

Buenas fotos del Garcilaso, por lo que se ve neceseita una pintada urgente. Pero la cancha esta muy buena y eso es lo que mas importa


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Aliardo Soria Perez


----------



## Indochine

Indochine said:


> Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao


otra toma aerea del Miguel Grau del Callao











Indochine said:


> Estadio Telmo Carbajo (5000 espectadores)


toma aerea del Telmo Carbajo








fuente


----------



## peruanito

Esta ultima foto del estadio Miguel Grau del Callao me Hizo Recordar al monumental de colo colo en chile. Creo que con una buena remodelación el estadio chalaco podria quedar al nivel de este coloso mapuche.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Ya que el Miguel Grau tiene una pista atlética de 8 carriles me parece que lo hace perfecto para competencias de atletismo. No se requiere un estadio de 60-80 mil personas ya que dichos eventos no convocan tanta gente, incluso el plan para los Panamericanos era hacer dichas competiciones en la Videna. Lo único que le faltaría es una pista para calentamiento y creo que hay espacio para una.


----------



## Indochine

*...*


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buena foto la primera del Monumental, angulo poco visto.*


----------



## bakerito

q lastima que no hubo trasmicion temprana del partido de la sudamericana del envigado en el estadio pucallpino para haberlo visto que tal por tv. exitos slds


----------



## miGuEl-aQp

bakerito said:


> q lastima que no hubo trasmicion temprana del partido de la sudamericana del envigado en el estadio pucallpino para haberlo visto que tal por tv. exitos slds


Fox Sports pasó el partido.


----------



## jocho

No pensé que los colores del coloso pucallpino iban a quedar así de bien. Otro buen estadio para la selva


----------



## pedro1011

Te quedó excelente el thread, Indochine! kay: Felicitaciones!


----------



## chikobestia

Entonces le pusieron butacas al estadio de Pucallpa? al menos por tv se vio Oriente, me imagino que en Occidente también?


----------



## uspaorkoo

tengo entendido que hoy juega Inti Gas en Ayacucho...al final, ¿que fue de ese estadio? ¿lo llegaron a remodelar para la Sudamericana?


----------



## Indochine

pedro1011 said:


> Te quedó excelente el thread, Indochine! kay: Felicitaciones!


gracias a ti pedro por iniciar los temas de estadios :cheers:

una foto para el recuerdo


----------



## bakerito

vi el estadio de ayacuho su cesped necesita mejoras lo que mas me agrado fue el paisaje que se ve en las montañas de esa ciudad debe ser hermosa slds:cheers:


----------



## peruanito

*estadio Aliardo Soria Perez Pucallpa*


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Quedó bien el estadio pucallpino y que bien se ven las tribunas preferenciales con butacas. Lo único que no me gusta son las populares que se quedaron de forma ovalada en lugar de demolerlas y construirlas más cerca a la cancha (tal como son las populares de Matute o el Monumental).


----------



## jocho

Cómo el Aliardo Soria Pérez puede tener tantas cosas en común con el Rosaspampa y a la vez verse totalmente distinto (para comenzar, este estadio sí es un señor estadio, sobrio e impecable).

Después del Nacional, sin duda la mejor remodelación.


----------



## sotlab

Increíble que hayan respetado el tema de la fachada y los alrededores (y el pintado de los asientos, por lo menos). El Aliardo Soria de Pucallpa es todo un ejemplo a seguir para nuestros estadios calatos de provincia.


----------



## fabrizio16

me gusta este estadio, esta mejor que muchos.


----------



## Oscar10

Indochine said:


> gracias a ti pedro por iniciar los temas de estadios :cheers:
> 
> una foto para el recuerdo


*Tantos recuerdos.*


----------



## Massilia10

Aqui van unas lindas fotos del Monumental tomadas por Robert Kittilson (y posteadas por el forista argentino romanito). 
Gracias, Robert! :cheers:


----------



## Indochine

...


----------



## Matias16

ya basta con fotos reposteadas del monumental, ya todos conocen ese estadio


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Alejandro Villanueva 'matute' año 2012*
pese a que las fotos son de dia, recordemos que es el primer estadio en Peru en donde se instalaron la publicidad Led a nivel de cancha y una pantalla LED


----------



## edu_890

Matias16 said:


> ya basta con fotos reposteadas del monumental, ya todos conocen ese estadio


:bash::bash::bash::bash: el monumental es un verdadero elefante blanco.


----------



## Oscar10

*Que susceptibles, buenas fotos Indochine.*


----------



## loganmsc

ya basta de poner imagenes de matute y el monumental.....ya aburren


----------



## uspaorkoo

loganmsc said:


> ya basta de poner imagenes de matute y el monumental.....ya aburren


Es cierto, pero yo no me hago higado, cuando me doy cuenta que son fotos del Monumental o Matute, ni las miro, me paso de largo...

Por otro lado, QUEDO ESPECTACUTAL el estadio de Pucallpa!!!, y como decían por ahi, que gran diferencia con el Rosaspampa y su techo de carton!


----------



## LordiHard

cuando haran otro estadio para Alianza Lima ..


----------



## Indochine

LordiHard said:


> cuando haran otro estadio para Alianza Lima ..


creo que en estos momentos no es la prioridad de alianza, su estadio les ahorra el alquiler cada 2 fechas.


otras del monumental


----------



## El Vecino323

Para variar un poco, una del Alberto Gallardo


----------



## ALTIPLANO

ALTIPLANO said:


> por cierto el estadio de huaraz tiene 18000 y tacna 25000





Indochine said:


> buenas tomas, esa pista atletica supongo se aumentaran mas carriles.


hace casi un mes escribi

para que corrigieras pero hasta ahora sigue en lo mismo

*TACNA JORGE BASADRE (25000)
TACNA JOEL GUTIERREZ (15000)
HUARAZ (18000)*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Bueno, a los que les fastidia tanta foto de los estadios de Lima, pueden agarrar sus camaras y tomarle a los estadios municipales de sus provincias porque (como se daran cuenta cuando los busquen en internet) no hay fotos de esos estadios en la red asi que bien podrian colaborar, asi se dejan de aburrir con el Monumental y Matute.


----------



## ALTIPLANO

el estadio de juliaca es para 15000 espectadores

no se las imagenes son un excelente aporte
pero lo malo de este tema es el desorden

porque no ordenan por capacidad
con su respectivo nombre distrito provincia y departamento

...


----------



## Indochine

ALTIPLANO said:


> hace casi un mes escribi
> 
> para que corrigieras pero hasta ahora sigue en lo mismo
> 
> *TACNA JORGE BASADRE (25000)
> TACNA JOEL GUTIERREZ (15000)
> HUARAZ (18000)*


ya esta corregido, los anteriores datos los encontre en wikipedia


----------



## uspaorkoo

Jean_Pierre said:


> Bueno, a los que les fastidia tanta foto de los estadios de Lima, pueden agarrar sus camaras y tomarle a los estadios municipales de sus provincias porque (como se daran cuenta cuando los busquen en internet) no hay fotos de esos estadios en la red asi que bien podrian colaborar, asi se dejan de aburrir con el Monumental y Matute.


Y tu crees que si pudiera no lo haria? tal parece que tu no te pones a pensar que muchos no vivimos en el Perú.

Y si! me aburren las fotos del monumental y Matute como a muchos aqui, ¿cual es el problema con eso?, yo ya dije que no me hago higado al respecto, es mas, ni las miro, las paso de largo. 

Te recomendaria lo mismo, que si te aburren o molestan los comentarios en contra de tanta foto de los mencionados estadios, simplemente los pases de largo y no respondas de una manera media faltosa. SALUDOS y se feliz!


----------



## Indochine

una panoramica del viejo nacional, posiblemente después de su inauguración








Rodro12 
The Druk


----------



## chikobestia

No se necesita construir uno nuevo sino remodelar y ampliar.



Indochine said:


> creo que en estos momentos no es la prioridad de alianza, su estadio les ahorra el alquiler cada 2 fechas.


----------



## peruanito

*Más de Pucallpa*


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Buenas fotos, estuve en Pucallpa la semana pasada pero sólo vi el estadio por afuera. ¿Cuál es la capacidad del estadio con la ultima remodelación?

En esas fotos se aprecia que la cancha está algo alejada de las tribunas, se podría haber bajado un poco la cancha para construir algunas gradas aunque si la capacidad es suficiente para la ciudad creo que no es necesario por ahora.


----------



## peruanito

El estadio de Pucallpa tiene errores en la tribuna Occidente, desde la parte superior no se distingue la totalidad del campo de juego.


----------



## Indochine

en el estadio de Pucallpa porque han dejado tanto espacio entre la tribuna y la cancha?


----------



## Indochine

...


----------



## jocho

^^ No sé la anchura de las graderías del Aliardo Soria Aliaga, de cumplirlas tambien les faltaría solamente las populares para llenarlo de butacas. El Max Austin y (me parece que) el Heraclio Tapia andan en la misma situación.


----------



## Indochine

jocho said:


> ^^ No sé la anchura de las graderías del Aliardo Soria Aliaga, de cumplirlas tambien les faltaría solamente las populares para llenarlo de butacas. El Max Austin y (me parece que) el Heraclio Tapia andan en la misma situación.


tienes razon, al Max Augustin solo le falta silletera en las populares y el Aliardo Soria que recien lo inauguran este sabado, lo malo es ese espacio entre las tribunas y la cancha que es sintetica.
Panoramica del Estadio en la invitacion a la inauguracion.








regionucayali.gob.pe
---
*Este sábado se inaugura el remozado “Aliardo Soria Pérez”*








Todo está quedando listo para que este sábado 11 se lleve a efecto la ceremonia de inauguración del renovado y ampliado estadio “Aliardo Soria Pérez” con una capacidad para dieciocho mil espectadores.

Su nueva y moderna estructura, su comodidad y elegancia lo viene constituyendo en un escenario deportivo que ya recibió el elogio de especialistas en deporte, como es el caso de la gente periodística de la reconocida cadena televisiva de circuito cerrado Fox Sport.

Con todas sus tribunas populares, oriente y occidente completamente techadas y con los servicios que ofrecen los mejores escenarios deportivos de Sudamérica, el Aliardo Soria se constituye como un ejemplo y orgullo para todos los ucayalinos.

La Comisión Organizadora del acto inaugural, tiene previsto números especiales para ser presentados al público que estará presente y que incluye la presentación de los cadetes de la Marina de Guerra del Perú que presentarán un desfile lleno de colorido y desfile acrobático mostrando figuras al compás de la música de la Marina de Guerra.

Además se aseguró la presentación del equipo máster con refuerzos de los mundialistas México ’70 para un partido de exhibición con un combinado local. Un día especial se convertirá este sábado y donde podrán ingresar todas las personas en forma gratuita, solo tendrán que recabar sus entradas en las boleterías del estadio desde las 8 de la mañana del mismo sábado.
Las puertas se abrirán a partir de las seis de la tarde para el ingreso del público, teniendo previsto el inicio del desarrollo del programa para las 8 de la noche.
impetu


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Así que es de 18 mil, creo que por ahora es suficiente para Pucallpa. Pero me parece que se podría aumentar hasta 20 mil hundiendo la cancha para quitar el espacio entre cancha y tribunas.

Lo de la cancha sintética no le encuentro sentido, con lo rico que llueve en Pucallpa y con un buen drenaje debería ser pasto natural. Las canchas sintéticas deberían ir a lugares donde sea caro mantener el cesped tales como estadios municipales pero para el estadio principal de una provincia como que no queda bien.


----------



## Matias16

18 mil no creo ahi caben 20mil , estan construyendo un estadio en parcona, conurbacion de ica. hasta cuando picasso perata?


----------



## Oscar10

*Interesante el estadio Aliardo Soria Pérez.*


----------



## invasorzim

Matias16 said:


> 18 mil no creo ahi caben 20mil , estan construyendo un estadio en parcona, conurbacion de ica. hasta cuando picasso perata?


Al estadio de Pucallpa le instalaron butacas en oriente y occidente, por eso que la capacidad es de 18 mil.


----------



## Indochine

...


----------



## uspaorkoo

Indochine said:


> no lo tomen a mal pero aun no se porque dejaron tanto espacio entre las tribunas y el campo de futbol., por lo demas es uno de los mejores estadios de Peru.


Quedó muy bien el estadio, no es un estadio que uno diga WOW que estadiazo!, pero esta muy muy bien!, la verdad no le veo mucho problema a estos de la distancia entre las tribunas populares y la cancha, lo que si me gustaria es que hicieran algo en ese espacio, quizas que le pongan parte de la cancha sintetica o algo, pero que no lo dejen asi pelado, no se que es ese material del piso, ¿concreto?, se ve mal....y bueno, si le hubiera puesto BUTACAS en las 4 tribunas hubiera quedado MUCHISIMO MEJOR!


----------



## uspaorkoo

viendo el partido entre Cristal y Jose Galvez en Chimbote, me causa indignacion ver que no solo en el Nacional se cometio la Burrada de hacer la pista atletica con solo 6 carriles (cuando las reglas internacionales dictan que tienen que ser 8).

Y asi queremos medallas?, por Dios que falta de seriedad que existe en nuestro pais...


----------



## Indochine

...


----------



## Indochine

El Monumental hace unas cuantas horas


----------



## uspaorkoo

Indochine said:


> si ese estadio no posee una pista reglamentaria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y no es el unico estadio, ahi esta el jorge basade de tecna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la pista atletica del mansiche con 8 carriles a lado de una tribuna, de ahi todo 6 carriles al parecer no lo completaron, espacio si existe entre la cancha y la tribuna para los 8 carriles alrededor de la cancha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> la pista atletica del Elias Aguirre tambie tiene 6 carriles, hay espacio para agregar mas carriles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ sera sede de los juegos bolivarianos


pues eso quiere decir que si o si al Elias Aguirre le tendran que agregar 8 carriles! Es decir, solo porque va a haber una competencia internacional, sino asi se quedaba, aparte de eso, ¿es el material con que esta hecha la pista atletica del jorge basadre y el elias aguirre el que se supone se usa para las pistas atleticas? comparandolo con el Miguel Grau del Callao o con el Max Austin de Iquitos, pensaria que no, la verdad la improvisacion en el Peru es para llorar...hno:


----------



## chikobestia

Primera vez que veo esa seguridad de estadios fuera del Nacional.


----------



## peruanito

chikobestia said:


> Primera vez que veo esa seguridad de estadios fuera del Nacional.


^^ No eran Hinchas colombianos ?? jejeje, impresionante lo de la U, esperemos que siga con ese ingreso.

Por otro lado si no tengo mal entendido la pista atletica es sintetica o tartan, ambos son reglamentarios.

la mayoria de estadios que cuentan con pista atletica en el peru es de tartan.

Nuestro único problema es que no contamos con un estadio Olimpico.

aún sigo pensando que se gasto en demasia en la remodelación del estadio nacional.


----------



## uspaorkoo

Indochine said:


> ^^
> aca esta la maqueta de ese estadio, en un blog
> parte del link de la maqueta:
> mundialsudafrica.com/imagenes/mundial-sudafrica/otra-maqueta-mokaba
> me di la sorpresa que se referia al estadio mokaba para el mundial de sudafrica 2010
> Buscando en este link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el verdadero estadio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> es la clasica que toman maqueta de un estadio x para anunciar otro estadio,
> en si si existio la noticia de un nuevo estadio para cesar vallejo, aya por el 2009.


pucha, ya me habia emocionado :bash:


----------



## Indochine

...


----------



## chikobestia

Que buena la primera del Lolo, si aún se jugara futbol ahí serían espectadores privilegiados.


----------



## jocho

Estadio Lolo Fernandez: verdaderos palcosuites :lol:


----------



## peruanito

en julio iniciaban la remodelacion del mansiche y aun no se sabe nada, solo vi algunos asientos blanco y rojo en la tribuna oriente, que antes no estaban. Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## AliicoxD

esos asientos estaban aun desde mediados del año pasado


----------



## hcastgu

*ROSAS PAMPAS*


----------



## Indochine

^^
Buenas fotos


----------



## chikobestia

Con todo y sus deficiencias estéticas el Rosas Pampa me gusta mucho, un clásico o un partido caliente se debe vivir chevere.
Y sobre el Nacional, que habrá sido de los LEDs? es super raro que nadie en la TV deportiva se lo pregunte.


----------



## Pisco Sour




----------



## Indochine

...


----------



## peruanito




----------



## McVier

Pisco Sour said:


>


Que tal fotazo !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peruanito




----------



## Indochine

....


----------



## Arielito

Pisco Sour said:


>


Qué tal fotazo!!!!!!!!!! de las mejores que he visto en este foro....


----------



## lobusmarino

peruanito said:


>


HAS NOTICIAS DEL CUMANÁ AQUÍ.

http://www.jornada.com.pe-912-73.archivos2000.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=730resentaron-proyecto-arquitectonico-del-estadio-&catid=41:deportes&Itemid=63


----------



## Indochine

edit


----------



## uspaorkoo

estaba viendo unas fotos del estadio Inca Garcilaso del Cusco en la pagina oficial del Real Garcilaso y la verdad es que necesita una mano de pintura pero URGENTE. No se que estan esperando para hacerlo, a lo mejor la tan mentada remodelacion del estadio, la cual prometieron iniciar este mes y aun nada....no se, pero sinceramente hasta da cosa sentarse en esas graderias....


----------



## ALTIPLANO

Pisco Sour said:


>


parece la paz bolivia

estadio grande 
edificios grandes
pero casas sin tarrajeo tambien

que contraste...

la foto cortada estaria mejor


----------



## ALTIPLANO

jocho said:


> Como el Lolo Fernández. Excelente que justo hayan hecho cuadrar la pista atlética de 8 carriles :banana:. Lo malo es que ese estadio no ha de tener mucho uso y no creo que se llene jamás hno:


ese estadio fue construido por el municipio que recibe mas canon minero en la ciudad de tacna

en ese distrito sobra el dinero
por eso construyen asi un estadio de 15000 que es un elefante blanco

tambien hicieron un edificio de 8 niveles dicen que es un complejo deportivo
pero tambien no es utilizado

excelente labor de SNIP no creen?


----------



## Indochine

....


----------



## *asterix*

Sobre la Remodelacion del Estadio Ciudad de Cumaná en Ayacucho:

a se tiene la maqueta lista. El equipo consultor del Proyecto de Mejoramiento y Ampliación del Complejo Deportivo Venezuela-Ciudad de Cumaná, presentó el proyecto arquitectónico definitivo del estadio Ciudad de Cumaná.Después de haber expuesto dos anteproyectos y subsanar las observaciones dadas por los funcionarios y siguiendo las normas de la FIFA,

el grupo consultor presentó la maqueta definitiva, en base a la cual se elaborará el expediente técnico.

Según manifestó el responsable del equipo consultor, Ruben Yachapa Condeña, "ya se tiene listo el proyecto arquitectónico y en tres meses más debe estar aprobándose el expediente técnico".

"Después de haber presentado dos anteproyectos y subsanado las observaciones que nos hicieron, éste es el proyecto final, y aproximadamente en tres meses debemos estar entregando el expediente técnico", dijo.

Refiriéndose a la capacidad del estadio mencionó que "de acuerdo al estudio este nuevo estadio albergará a 35 mil espectadores y se le incluirán los dos carriles de atletismo requeridos para competencias internacionales."

Finalmente señaló que construir el estadio demoraría alrededor de 8 meses y tendría un cotos aproximado de 300 millones de soles.

http://www.jornada.com.pe-912-73.archivos2000.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=730resentaron-proyecto-arquitectonico-del-estadio-&catid=41:deportes&Itemid=63


----------



## uspaorkoo

*asterix* said:


> Sobre la Remodelacion del Estadio Ciudad de Cumaná en Ayacucho:
> 
> a se tiene la maqueta lista. El equipo consultor del Proyecto de Mejoramiento y Ampliación del Complejo Deportivo Venezuela-Ciudad de Cumaná, presentó el proyecto arquitectónico definitivo del estadio Ciudad de Cumaná.Después de haber expuesto dos anteproyectos y subsanar las observaciones dadas por los funcionarios y siguiendo las normas de la FIFA,
> 
> el grupo consultor presentó la maqueta definitiva, en base a la cual se elaborará el expediente técnico.
> 
> Según manifestó el responsable del equipo consultor, Ruben Yachapa Condeña, "ya se tiene listo el proyecto arquitectónico y en tres meses más debe estar aprobándose el expediente técnico".
> 
> "Después de haber presentado dos anteproyectos y subsanado las observaciones que nos hicieron, éste es el proyecto final, y aproximadamente en tres meses debemos estar entregando el expediente técnico", dijo.
> 
> Refiriéndose a la capacidad del estadio mencionó que "de acuerdo al estudio este nuevo estadio albergará a 35 mil espectadores y se le incluirán los dos carriles de atletismo requeridos para competencias internacionales."
> 
> Finalmente señaló que construir el estadio demoraría alrededor de 8 meses y *tendría un cotos aproximado de 300 millones de soles.*
> 
> http://www.jornada.com.pe-912-73.archivos2000.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=730resentaron-proyecto-arquitectonico-del-estadio-&catid=41:deportes&Itemid=63


tanto???? pero eso no es mas de lo que costó el nacional???
Sera un señor estadio supongo!, seria bueno corroborar esa cifra.

Por otro lado, me alegro que justo hablando hace unos dias aqui de la necesidad de los 8 carriles de la pista atletica, en este informe justo se enfatize en eso.

Ya hay render de esto???


----------



## Indochine

....


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm que buena nota del estadio de cumana


----------



## peruanito

fundicionurbano said:


> mmm que buena nota del estadio de cumana


Esa noticia es vieja
Yo vi otra maqueta más actual.


----------



## lobusmarino

Al parecer ya hay partida de parte del MEF con 62 millones de soles para el avance en infraestructura para los bolivarianos. Me pregunto si el presupuesto incluirá la ampliación del estadio mansiche. ..o ental caso preguntarnos si se llegará a ampliar tal como se especuló inicialmente


----------



## lobusmarino

peruanito said:


> Esa noticia es vieja
> Yo vi otra maqueta más actual.


SI PS tambien LO VÍ por correo ..está mejor diseñado. al parecer ya hay un render de como será el cumaná


----------



## lobusmarino

Indochine said:


> *Estadio Monumental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pisco Sour_


SE IMAGINAN COMO SERÍA EL MONUMENTAL TECHADO ?


----------



## Indochine

....


----------



## Nazoter

no es actual esa foto, fijate q no esta pintado la tribuna norte


----------



## Indochine

assd


----------



## peruanito

*Estadio Aliardo Soria*


----------



## uspaorkoo

peruanito said:


>


yo he alabado este estadio, pero sinceramente de lejos se ve un estadio viejito, como de los 50's....nos falta mucho en diseño de exteriores en nuestros estadios...


----------



## Oscar10

Creatore said:


> La *Municipalidad de Santa Anita* esta construyendo su *Estadio Municipal*, la cual sera sede de los eventos deportivos de la* San Martin;* ya es comun ver a San Martin en eventos internacionales y el estadio quedara a pelo para grandes eventos.
> 
> Lo malo es su capacidad, al menos asi me parecio cuando fui a verlo y sus alrededores no son tan llamativos, esta entre la Urb Achirana y a las faldas del cerro el Agustino, el que posee humildes casas hasta la mitad de esta(es comun este tipo de panorama en el Cerro del agustino).


^^


----------



## Emiro

creo que las remodelaciones para el estadio Inca Garcilaso de la Vega comienzan el 15 de setiembre asi dijo el presidente de copesco


----------



## Emiro




----------



## Indochine

....


----------



## peruanito

Supuesto proyecto Para uno de los distritos de Huanuco metropolitano


Capacidad para 25mil personas,pista atletica,piscina olimpica 

inversion estimada: 15 millones de soles.
ejecucion: enero del 2013
lugar: complejo de paucarbamba - Amarilis Huanuco, Perú


----------



## Massilia10

^^
Buen video. No sabia que la capacidad aumentaba a 44 000 asientos. 
El Cienciano tendra un estadio de muy buen nivel que se merece esta increible ciudad.

Supongo tambien que las obras duraran + o - el mismo tiempo que para el estadio Nacional, es decir 2 años.


----------



## Oscar10

*No solo Cienciano, Real Garcilaso también hasta que decidan hacer su estadio.*


----------



## Massilia10

Oscar10 said:


> *No solo Cienciano, Real Garcilaso también hasta que decidan hacer su estadio.*


Es cierto, aunque para mi el verdadero club del Cusco es y sera el Cienciano. No el Real Garcilaso, vulgar copia del historico Deportivo Garcilaso (fundado en el 1957).


----------



## MIG2010

Massilia10 said:


> ^^
> Buen video. No sabia que la capacidad aumentaba a 44 000 asientos.
> El Cienciano tendra un estadio de muy buen nivel que se merece esta increible ciudad.
> 
> Supongo tambien que las obras duraran + o - el mismo tiempo que para el estadio Nacional, es decir 2 años.


Seràn 45 000 personas.
^^


----------



## MIG2010

Massilia10 said:


> Es cierto, aunque para mi el verdadero club del Cusco es y sera el Cienciano. No el Real Garcilaso, vulgar copia del historico Deportivo Garcilaso (fundado en el 1957).


Por fin,alguien que opina con objetividad,pero no es momento de debates.


----------



## kevinmeza942

Massilia10 said:


> Es cierto, aunque para mi el verdadero club del Cusco es y sera el Cienciano. No el Real Garcilaso, vulgar copia del historico Deportivo Garcilaso (fundado en el 1957).


¿Vulgar copia? si como no, piensa un poco antes de postear hay gente garcilasiana en el foro, podrías ser un poco más tolerante.


----------



## Massilia10

kevinmeza942 said:


> ¿Vulgar copia? si como no, piensa un poco antes de postear hay gente garcilasiana en el foro, podrías ser un poco más tolerante.


:lol:

:goodnight


----------



## invasorzim

Y otra vez quejándose del Real Garcilaso, este tema es exclusivamente de estadios, ya hay otro tema en el jirón donde pueden hablar cuanto quieran sobre los equipos de primera división.


----------



## Indochine

el estadio y mas recintos deportivos de cusco


----------



## uspaorkoo

Massilia10 said:


> Es cierto, aunque para mi el verdadero club del Cusco es y sera el Cienciano. No el Real Garcilaso, vulgar copia del historico Deportivo Garcilaso (fundado en el 1957).


Yo no soy hincha del Real Garcilaso, pero como se le puede llamar VULGAR COPIA, a un club serio y bien organizado que esta representando de la mejor de las maneras a nuestra ciudad?. en fin!

Volvamos al tema de los estadios, El nuevo estadio del Cusco, lo dije, me gusta, pero no me convence ese color Naranja.


----------



## Massilia10

^^
Te contesté en el hilo "Nuestro mundo deportivo".


----------



## peruanito

palcos???


----------



## invasorzim

Lo que me queda la duda con la remodelación del Garcilaso es cómo harán para ampliar la capacidad porque hablan de 45 mil espectadores y creo que actualmente es de 40, más aún si piensan poner butacas en las preferenciales y eso siempre reduce la capacidad. Hundirán la cancha? Pondrán más gradas hacia arriba? Ocuparán las 2 medias lunas que quedan en las populares?


----------



## Indochine

invasorzim said:


> Lo que me queda la duda con la remodelación del Garcilaso *es cómo harán para ampliar la capacidad porque hablan de 45 mil espectadores y creo que actualmente es de 40*, más aún si piensan poner butacas en las preferenciales y eso siempre reduce la capacidad. Hundirán la cancha? Pondrán más gradas hacia arriba? Ocuparán las 2 medias lunas que quedan en las populares?


tampoco veo por donde pueda ampliar la capacidad.


----------



## Emiro

Indochine said:


> tampoco veo por donde pueda ampliar la capacidad.


se construira 6 graderias para arriba hasta igualar a los palcos de occidente...


----------



## ALTIPLANO

las fotos de koko mucho contraste


----------



## Massilia10

No creo que se publicaron aqui estas fotos del Elias Aguirre de Chiclayo, posteadas por Antarky en el hilo "XVII Juegos Bolivarianos 2013 - Sub Sede Chiclayo".

Aunque es una mejora que no se discute vs el estadio actual, lo veo algo simple (sera por la calidad mediocre de los renders).
Tienen que trabajar ya, porque los Juegos se acercan...

Sigo pensando que Chiclayo y el Aurich se merecen un verdadero estadio de futbol (sin pista), y mas grande.


















































































Y al parecer, no van a renovar el Mansiche de Trujillo para estos juegos...en Trujillo. :nuts:
Bueno, por el momento no hay noticias.


----------



## MIG2010

kevinmeza942 said:


> ¿Vulgar copia? si como no, piensa un poco antes de postear hay gente garcilasiana en el foro, podrías ser un poco más tolerante.


El termino "vulgar",no es idoneo,sin embargo,es verdad,que Real,adopto de manera intencionada y perniciosa los símbolos del querido club celeste.^^^^^^^^


----------



## MIG2010

Las grandes ciudades del norte, como Trujillo,se merecen un estadio para 50000 personas.


----------



## kevinmeza942

MIG2010 said:


> El termino "vulgar",no es idoneo,sin embargo,es verdad,que Real,adopto de manera intencionada y perniciosa los símbolos del querido club celeste.^^^^^^^^


No mi estimado compañero de mil batallas sabes que en ese tema nunca te voy a dar la razón pero tu eres rojo, dejanos a los celestes en nuestra "locura".


----------



## MONINCC

^^ Desatinada discusiòn entre rojos y celestes...


----------



## uspaorkoo

Massilia10 said:


> No creo que se publicaron aqui estas fotos del Elias Aguirre de Chiclayo, posteadas por Antarky en el hilo "XVII Juegos Bolivarianos 2013 - Sub Sede Chiclayo".
> 
> Aunque es una mejora que no se discute vs el estadio actual, lo veo algo simple (sera por la calidad mediocre de los renders).
> Tienen que trabajar ya, porque los Juegos se acercan...
> 
> Sigo pensando que Chiclayo y el Aurich se merecen un verdadero estadio de futbol (sin pista), y mas grande.


Por que sin pista? acuerdate que estos son unos juegos Bolivarianos no es un torneo de futbol. Por mi todos los estadios deberian tener pista para impulsar los otros deportes. Por eso estamos asi de mal deportivamente hablando.

Ahora que si el Aurich quiere un estadio sin pista que hagan uno propio ellos, ahi si seria JUSTIFICADISIMO que se haga un estadio sin pista y acorde a un club importante y serio como el Aurich, pero mientras sea un estadio del IPD TODOS TIENE QUE TENER PISTAS DE 8 CARRILES REGLAMENTARIAS. Saludos!


----------



## invasorzim

Sé que es una animación rudimentaria, no es el render definitivo, pero qué obsesión de poner palmeras alrededor del Elías Aguirre, si no fuera por la bandera peruana juraría que es un estadio de Egipto o Arabia Saudita.

En cuanto al proyecto en sí no se ven las torres de iluminación, desconozco si fue por error o porque se pondría la iluminación en el techo. En todo caso, si eliminan las torres deberían eliminar también esos espacios que separan cada tribuna, así sería 1 sola bandeja.


----------



## Massilia10

uspaorkoo said:


> *Por que sin pista?* acuerdate que estos son unos juegos Bolivarianos no es un torneo de futbol. Por mi todos los estadios deberian tener pista para impulsar los otros deportes. Por eso estamos asi de mal deportivamente hablando.
> 
> Ahora que si el Aurich quiere un estadio sin pista que hagan uno propio ellos, ahi si seria JUSTIFICADISIMO que se haga un estadio sin pista y acorde a un club importante y serio como el Aurich, pero mientras sea un estadio del IPD TODOS TIENE QUE TENER PISTAS DE 8 CARRILES REGLAMENTARIAS. Saludos!


No pues… :| Dije que espero que las obras inicien pronto, ya que los Juegos Bolivarianos se acercan, y que todavía no hacen nada!

Aparte, creo que una ciudad como Chiclayo se merece otro estadio, esta vez netamente futbolero, sin pista y más grande (40 -50 K). Para el financiamiento, lo más justo es que el club lo pague, con una ayuda del IDP y de la Región (y sponsors, si es que hay).

A mí no me gusta que todos los estadios del IDP tengan una pista. Y brutos como son “los que deciden”, la gran mayoría tienen una pista “inútil” de 6 carriles, como el Estadio Nacional que renovaron hace menos de 2 años!

Para los estadios que albergan partidos de futbol profesional (como en Chiclayo, Chimbote, Trujillo, entre otros), me parece que estadios sin pista serian mucho más simpáticos y adaptados. En Chiclayo por ejemplo, el público está muuuy lejos de la cancha!

Y para el atletismo, creo que estadios mucho más pequeños serian mas adaptados. Con una sola pequeña tribuna (opcional), pero sobre todo buenos vestuarios, iluminación y una pista reglamentaria.

*Total, para que sirve tener tribunas de 25 000 personas cuando se entrenan escolares o estudiantes? Para nada, si es que no hay público.*
Ojo, tampoco digo que destruyan los estadios que ya existen. Pero para los próximos estadios, me gustaría que los hagan diferentes.



invasorzim said:


> En cuanto al proyecto en sí *no se ven las torres de iluminación*, desconozco si fue por error o porque se pondría la iluminación en el techo. En todo caso, si eliminan las torres deberían eliminar también esos espacios que separan cada tribuna, así sería 1 sola bandeja.


Es cierto, no me había dado cuenta. Y mirando bien, tampoco veo la iluminación integrada al techo. :nuts:


----------



## peruanito

Están seguros que es el elías aguirre? No es una mala adaptación de otro estadio? Así como sucede con el render de matute? Que otros equipos lo usan como propio


----------



## cgarciam

JUAN AURICH SALIO CAMPEON DEL FUTBOL PERUANO EN EL 2011, Y QUE JUEGUE EN EL ESTADIO ELIAS AGUIRRE CON 25000 ASISTENTES, ME PARECE ALGO INAUDITO, PARA ESO SE NECESITA QUE EL ESTADIO SEA REMODELADO, Y QUE AUMENTE SU AFORO A MAS DEL DOBLE DEL QUE ACTUALMENTE TIENE (25000 ASISTENTES), ES DECIR, A 54000 ESPECTADORES, CON BUTACAS EN TODAS LAS TRIBUNAS, Y CON ILUMINACION ARTIFICIAL, COMO QUE LA QUE HIZO PARA EL REMOZADO ESTADIO NACIONAL, Y PARA QUE SE INICIAN LOS TRABAJOS DE REMODELACION, SE NECESITA BASTANTE MANO DE OBRA, PARA QUE LOS TRABAJOS DE REMODELACION, SE TERMINEN DE INMEDIATO, ANTES DE LOS JUEGOS BOLIVARIANOS................Y QUE CHICLAYO ESTE ANTE LOS OJOS DEL MUNDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................QUE VIVA MI CHICLAYO, SEÑORES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fert985

esa es la imagen que que saque del facebook que se han creado para el complejo deportivo (https://www.facebook.com/Juegos.bolivarianos.chiclayo) por su quieren ver las demas imagenes. 
se ven claramente las torres de iluminación, solo me pregunto... ¿por que van a hacer otra pista y de 6 carriles al lado del estadio? 
sobre las palmeras, pues no lo veo nada de malo, al contrario, se ven mucho mejor que los ficus isopos que hay por toda la ciudad.


----------



## Massilia10

fert985 said:


> ¿por que van a hacer otra pista y de 6 carriles al lado del estadio?


Es la pista de calentamiento. Supongo que tendra sus 8 carriles.


----------



## uspaorkoo

Massilia10 said:


> No pues… :| Dije que espero que las obras inicien pronto, ya que los Juegos Bolivarianos se acercan, y que todavía no hacen nada!
> 
> Aparte, creo que una ciudad como Chiclayo se merece otro estadio, esta vez netamente futbolero, sin pista y más grande (40 -50 K). Para el financiamiento, lo más justo es que el club lo pague, con una ayuda del IDP y de la Región (y sponsors, si es que hay).
> 
> A mí no me gusta que todos los estadios del IDP tengan una pista. Y brutos como son “los que deciden”, la gran mayoría tienen una pista “inútil” de 6 carriles, como el Estadio Nacional que renovaron hace menos de 2 años!
> 
> Para los estadios que albergan partidos de futbol profesional (como en Chiclayo, Chimbote, Trujillo, entre otros), me parece que estadios sin pista serian mucho más simpáticos y adaptados. En Chiclayo por ejemplo, el público está muuuy lejos de la cancha!
> 
> Y para el atletismo, creo que estadios mucho más pequeños serian mas adaptados. Con una sola pequeña tribuna (opcional), pero sobre todo buenos vestuarios, iluminación y una pista reglamentaria.
> 
> *Total, para que sirve tener tribunas de 25 000 personas cuando se entrenan escolares o estudiantes? Para nada, si es que no hay público.*
> Ojo, tampoco digo que destruyan los estadios que ya existen. Pero para los próximos estadios, me gustaría que los hagan diferentes.
> 
> 
> Es cierto, no me había dado cuenta. Y mirando bien, tampoco veo la iluminación integrada al techo. :nuts:


DISCREPO TOTALMENTE, nadie dice que una ciudad como chiclayo no se merezca un estadio de 40 o 50,000 personas, es mas, en eso estamos de acuerdo, pero tienen que incluir su pista atletica, porque como repito SON ESTADIOS DEL IPD, INSITUTO PERUANO DEL DEPORTE, NO INSTITUTO PERUANO DEL FUTBOL!, y no se trata de tener "estadios mas simpaticos" como tu dices, nadie niega que un estadio sin pista es mejor para el futbol, pero tu solo piensas en FUTBOL, los estadios con pista se pueden a la vez usar para distintas competiciones deportivas, o alquilarlas para estas, asi tambien tiene otra fuente de ingresos para sustentar su mantenimiento.

Existen muchos ejemplos de estadios en el mundo con pista y que se usan para el futbol, y nadie se queja del asunto, tambien el problema es que en el peru se hacen mamarrachos en muchos casos, y para muestra un boton, ahi tienes el Rosas Pampa, que sin pista atletica tiene unas partes en la tribuna donde no se puede ver las esquinas de la cancha!

y eso de que se entrenan solo escolares , estudiantes, etc y que no hay publico, es justamente lo que se debe cambiar, impulsar otros deportes! pero si de una venimos con que "nooo, sin pista se ve mas simpatico" seguiremos asi, sin publico para otros deportes, porque a nadie le importa y solo ven que es mas "comodo" para el futbol.


----------



## Massilia10

^^
En Europa, donde el atletismo en muchísimo más popular que en el Perú, *ya casi no construyen **estadios grandes con pista*…porque no hay publico, así de simple. :dunno:
Pero si existen estadios de atletismo pequeños para entrenar.
Y estoy hablando de países que ganaron medallas de oro.

El “modelo peruano” que a ti te gusta (con un estadio grande que sirve para el futbol profesional, el futbol amateur, el atletismo, los escolares y los estudiantes), es el modelo de los años 70 o 80…
Y el resultado de eso? Pues no ganamos nada, tanto en futbol como en atletismo.

Impulsar todos los deportes? Estamos de acuerdo. 
Construyendo un solo y mismo estadio para todos? No creo que sea la solución.

Y si esa fuera la solución, no estaríamos tan mal a nivel deportivo. Hay que cambiar algo, y no quedarse en los años 80.


----------



## Bajopontino

uspaorkoo said:


> Existen muchos ejemplos de estadios en el mundo *con pista y que se usan para el futbol, y nadie se queja del asunto*, tambien el problema es que en el peru se hacen mamarrachos en muchos casos, y para muestra un boton, ahi tienes el Rosas Pampa, que sin pista atletica tiene unas partes en la tribuna donde no se puede ver las esquinas de la cancha!


Todo mundo se queja de ello, en Italia odian al olimpico, en alemania el unico estadio que se quedo es de Berlin y tambien hay mucha polemica sobre jugar futbol alla (quizas por eso su equipo esta en la segunda). En Inglaterra ningun equipo quiere jugar en el estadio olimpico, por mas bonito que se ve.

Lo ideal es constuir estadio pequeños para atletismo, y grandes para el futbol. En europa tambien no hay muchos equipos que son dueños de sus estadios, no veo ningun problema que el IPD invierte en un estadio netamente futbolistico, si tambien va a invertir en otro estadio, mas pequeño y simple, para atletismo. El modelo sovietico de un estadio para todos ya debe quedarse en el pasado.


----------



## uspaorkoo

Massilia10 said:


> ^^
> En Europa, donde el atletismo en muchísimo más popular que en el Perú, *ya casi no construyen **estadios grandes con pista*…porque no hay publico, así de simple. :dunno:
> Pero si existen estadios de atletismo pequeños para entrenar.
> Y estoy hablando de países que ganaron medallas de oro.
> 
> El “modelo peruano” que a ti te gusta (con un estadio grande que sirve para el futbol profesional, el futbol amateur, el atletismo, los escolares y los estudiantes), es el modelo de los años 70 o 80…
> Y el resultado de eso? Pues no ganamos nada, tanto en futbol como en atletismo.
> 
> Impulsar todos los deportes? Estamos de acuerdo.
> Construyendo un solo y mismo estadio para todos? No creo que sea la solución.
> 
> Y si esa fuera la solución, no estaríamos tan mal a nivel deportivo. Hay que cambiar algo, y no quedarse en los años 80.


Es que nisiquiera tenemos ese modelo, porque si te das cuenta muy pocos estadios tienen realmente pista atletica, y los pocos que si la tienen caen en el error de hacerlas de 6 carriles...

por otro lado, EUROPA?, que porque no hay estadios con pista atletica? bueno, yo creo que la respuesta es sencilla, en Europa no todos pero muchos clubes son dueños de sus estadios


----------



## uspaorkoo

Bajopontino said:


> Todo mundo se queja de ello, en Italia odian al olimpico, en alemania el unico estadio que se quedo es de Berlin y tambien hay mucha polemica sobre jugar futbol alla (quizas por eso su equipo esta en la segunda). En Inglaterra ningun equipo quiere jugar en el estadio olimpico, por mas bonito que se ve.
> 
> Lo ideal es constuir estadio pequeños para atletismo, y grandes para el futbol. En europa tambien no hay muchos equipos que son dueños de sus estadios, no veo ningun problema que el IPD invierte en un estadio netamente futbolistico, si tambien va a invertir en otro estadio, mas pequeño y simple, para atletismo. El modelo sovietico de un estadio para todos ya debe quedarse en el pasado.


Como le dije a Massilla, el IPD nisiquiera construye las pistas atleticas como deben de ser, y a pesar de que no todos los clubes en europa cuentan con estadio propio el porcentaje en comparacion a sudamerica y muchisimo mas años luz comparandolo con el Peru es simplemente abismal en diferencia.


----------



## peruanito

*Esto informo DeChalaca.com*

En próximas fechas, los estadios Elías Aguirre y Mansiche serán cerrados para iniciar sus remodelaciones de cara de los Juegos Bolivarianos 2013. Por ello, Juan Aurich y César Vallejo se verán forzados a cambiar de domicilio para afrontar el resto del torneo. De otro lado, debido a un proyecto del Gobierno Regional de Cusco, el estadio Garcilaso también será mejorado, por lo que es probable que Cienciano y Real Garcilaso trasladen sus compromisos de local a otro escenario, mientras transcurran las obras. 
Casa de la poesía

Trujillo, sede principal de los Juegos Bolivarianos 2013, realizará algunas modificaciones en el Mansiche: la mejor noticia es el esperado cambio del césped sintético por uno natural. Asimismo, las obras incluirán la implementación de un sistema de riego de última generación, la construcción de palcos, la ampliación de la pista atlética a ocho carriles y el techado de las tribunas, con el fin de colocar una nueva iluminación para los eventos nocturnos, en desmedro de las torres de alumbrado.

Por esta razón, César Vallejo se encuentra en la búsqueda de algún estadio dentro de Trujillo, en el cual pueda ejercer la condición de local sin perder el apoyo de sus seguidores originales. Cabe recordar que, en su anterior etapa en Primera División, el equipo ‘poeta’ se vio forzado a ser local en ciudades como Huacho, Sullana, Chimbote y la propia Lima, debido a las mejoras del Mansiche para la Copa América 2004 y para el mundial sub-17 de 2005; solo en contadas ocasiones pudo jugar en Trujillo. El resultado fue terrible, pues el club sumó poco y perdió la categoría en 2005, año en que la baja se definía por promedios. 

El rumor es que Vallejo sería local en El Porvenir, distrito emergente de Trujillo. Su estadio tiene capacidad para 5 mil espectadores. Sería una alternativa interesante, pues se sabe que Vallejo cuenta con mayor hinchada en la periferia de Trujillo que en la zona ‘tradicional’, más inclinada hacia Mannucci. En El Porvenir, es probable que Vallejo pueda contar con graderías llenas todas las semanas y ejercer mayor presión sobre los visitantes. 
Ciclón de Olmos

Chiclayo, subsede de los Bolivarianos, también deberá remodelar el Elías Aguirre. También se retirará el césped sintético; asimismo, las tribunas serán ampliadas y se colocarán butacas. Se piensa construir un escenario polideportivo con tribunas fijas y plegables, así como canchas auxiliares para la práctica de otros deportes como artes marciales, box, levantamiento de pesas y tenis de mesa. 

Por esta razón, Juan Aurich ha anunciado que pronto ejercerá como local en el estadio de Olmos, que posee una cancha de pasto natural, pista atlética y malla olímpica. 
El Monumental Garcilaso

A diferencia de los dos proyectos anteriores, la remodelación del Garcilaso de la Vega nace de una iniciativa propia del Gobierno Regional de Cusco. Entre las obras planeadas se encuentran la instalación de cuatro tableros electrónicos, el techado del recinto y la ampliación del número de graderías para alcanzar un aforo de 45 mil espectadores. Se especula que el estadio pasaría a llamarse “Monumental Garcilaso”.

Ante la remodelación, Real Garcilaso y Cienciano se verían obligados a mudarse. La primera alternativa sería el estadio Túpac Amaru de Sicuani, donde Cienciano jugó de local un partido contra CNI el año pasado; otra opción es el Municipal de Urcos, donde los rojos ejercieron como locales durante el Apertura 2004. No se debe descartar un reparto de sedes: es decir, que uno juegue en Sicuani y el otro en Urcos, con el fin de no ‘saturar’ futbolísticamente a una sola población. 
Plan B y Plan C

Quien involuntariamente sería favorecido por estas refacciones es Sporting Cristal, que en una eventual final contra Real Garcilaso, César Vallejo o Juan Aurich, sería visitante en un escenario poco frecuentado por ellos. No obstante, estos tres equipos deberán contar con otras alternativas, además de los estadios distritales, en caso de que clasifiquen a la Copa Libertadores.

En los casos de Trujillo y Chiclayo, las obras concluirían en julio, por lo que Vallejo y Aurich tendrían que buscar nueva casa para dichos compromisos internacionales. Por distancias, el Manuel Rivera Sánchez de Chimbote asoma como una alternativa razonable, aunque no debe descartarse el Miguel Grau de Piura, aprovechando que esta ciudad no cuenta actualmente con fútbol profesional. Por el lado de Real Garcilaso, si quiere seguir aprovechando el factor ‘altura’, su única alternativa sería el Monumental Virgen de Chapi (UNSA) de Arequipa, que cumple con los estándares exigidos por la Conmebol para torneos internacionales y que, como se recuerda, fue escenario de la final de la Copa Sudamericana 2003 entre Cienciano y River Plate


----------



## Massilia10

uspaorkoo said:


> Es que nisiquiera tenemos ese modelo, *porque si te das cuenta* muy pocos estadios tienen realmente pista atletica, y los pocos que si la tienen caen en el error de hacerlas de 6 carriles...


Sí, me di cuenta. Lo escribí en mi precedente comentario. :lol:



uspaorkoo said:


> por otro lado, EUROPA?, que porque no hay estadios con pista atletica? bueno, yo creo que la respuesta es sencilla,


Quien dijo que no hay estadios con pista en Europa? Dije que ya casi no se construyen, no es lo mismo! Es más, hay estadios que han sido renovados donde destruyeron la antigua pista, construyendo las nuevas tribunas encima (como en Stuttgart o Bremen).



uspaorkoo said:


> en Europa no todos pero muchos clubes son dueños de sus estadios


Mmmm, el “muchos clubes” me parece muy exagerado. Tengo algunos ejemplos como Arsenal (y lo pagan caro, reembolsando un préstamo el banco), la Juventus en Italia…pero la gran mayoría de los clubes también son inquilinos, igual que en el Perú. :yes:



peruanito said:


> Trujillo, sede principal de los Juegos Bolivarianos 2013, realizará algunas modificaciones en el Mansiche: la mejor noticia es el esperado cambio del césped sintético por uno natural. Asimismo, las obras incluirán la implementación de un sistema de riego de última generación, la construcción de palcos, la ampliación de la pista atlética a ocho carriles y el techado de las tribunas, con el fin de colocar una nueva iluminación para los eventos nocturnos, en desmedro de las torres de alumbrado.


Ni siquiera hablan de instalar butacas en el Mansiche? hno:
Por lo menos en Chiclayo eso si queda claro. 

Me parece muy positivo que se impulse esta nueva infraestructura deportiva! :cheers:

Aunque en el caso de Trujillo y Chiclayo, me da cólera que hagan, como siempre, las cosas al último momento.


----------



## El Vecino323

En el Elías Aguirre se deberia reconstruir la tribuna de Occidente (igual que en Trujillo), pero en cambio el estadio chiclayano es de 20 mil personas máximo, porque la tribunas estan separadas y no son tan altas como en Trujillo o Piura. Además se deberia añadir una segunda bandeja en Oriente para asi llegar por lo menos a 30 mil.


----------



## *asterix*

bueno esto pude conseguir del nuevo estadio Ciudad de Cumaná












































​

capacidad 30 mil personas, asientos con butaca, pronto informacion al detalle, costos, tiempo de ejecucion, modalidad de financiamiento, etc.

por lo visto muchas ciudades mejoraran sus estadios. :banana:


----------



## Jhgz17

^^Capacidad 30 personas? serán 30 000....me parece un buen estadio....


----------



## invasorzim

Aunque no dicen cuántos palcos serán llego a contar hasta 4 niveles, no son muchos palcos para un estadio mediano?


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental*








_Pisco Sour_

*Estadio Municipal de Mollendo*








_28.12.07_













RoVi said:


> buena información, te dejo una mas de noche del Monumental Virgen de Chapi


^^
buena foto, me parece que es del clasico amistoso del 2010.
Los datos de la iluminacion del estadio de arequipa, lo encontre aca








asi como esta informacion, existia para los demas estadios que fueron sede de la Copa America 2004, informacion de la capacidad, iluminacion,etc. tenia en mi pc hasta que entro un virus y tenia que ser formateado y lo perdi, no encuentro mas en la red, ni en el foro al parecer desaparecieron, ojala algun forista los tenga y nos comparta.

Estadio Lolo Fernandez




















Matute


----------



## Massilia10

*asterix* said:


> bueno esto pude conseguir del nuevo estadio Ciudad de Cumaná
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> capacidad 30 mil personas, asientos con butaca, pronto informacion al detalle, costos, tiempo de ejecucion, modalidad de financiamiento, etc.
> 
> por lo visto muchas ciudades mejoraran sus estadios. :banana:


Gran proyecto en Ayacucho! :cheers:
Me gusta la forma original del estadio y del techo (aunque es casi decorativo el techo, parece no proteger la gente en las tribunas).

La capacidad de 30 000 me parece perfecta para una ciudad como Ayacucho. 
Espero que se concrete, y pronto. kay:

Lo que me parece bueno, tanto aquí como en el Cusco, es que renuevan las calles cercanas al estadio, algo que nunca hacían antes.


----------



## Massilia10

invasorzim said:


> Aunque no dicen cuántos palcos serán llego a contar hasta 4 niveles, *no son muchos palcos para un estadio mediano?*


Me pregunto lo mismo. No se si hay tanta demanda de palcos en Ayacucho. Habrá que ver, y esperar información más precisa, pero me parece tal vez un poco exagerado.


----------



## Oscar10

*Estadios así necesitamos. Si queremos mejorar en fútbol, tenemos que mejorar también en escenarios, nunca más césped sintético. *


----------



## Oscar10

*Está bueno el video.*


----------



## aqp18

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/548681_416995144993231_1200966087_n.jpg


----------



## aqp18




----------



## El Vecino323

Es bonito ver estadios nuevos, pero seria ideal ver los antiguos, llenos...


----------



## koko cusco

Estimado Indochine hay te colaboro con algunas tomas más del estadio del Deportivo Garcilazo (2da División)





















​


----------



## Massilia10

Para resumir los proyectos de este año. 

Un estadio renovado y ampliado inaugurado en *Pucallpa*:









Y 3 otros estadios que también serán renovados y ampliados:

*En Cusco:* 









*En Chiclayo:*









*En Ayacucho:*









Y pronto una renovación más en *Trujillo*! (apuesto que será un proyecto muy similar al de Chiclayo)

Si todos estos proyectos se concretan, estaremos mucho mejor a nivel de infraestructura! :eat:

Y tomando por fin un camino correcto. Porque países vecinos como Chile o Venezuela han mejorado bastante sus estadios estos últimos años, y no podemos quedarnos eternamente atrás.

PD: alguien sabe si pasa algo en Sullana, o eso ya fue?


----------



## Oscar10

*El estadio que ya no veremos en primera división del futbol peruano es el 25 de Noviembre de Moquegua.* *Es un buen estadio, creo que solo le falta la tribuna norte.*


----------



## DamianT

Me gusta el estadio de Ayacucho.


----------



## karlosystem

*...*










​

fuente de la informacion ???.. sobre esta maqueta para que sea oficial y para q los amigos del foro se ilusionen de verdad.


----------



## jocho

Cierto, el estadio de Sullana. Creo que los responsables de dicha remodelación lo son en parte también de la probable desaparición del Alianza Atlético Sullana, lo dejaron sin localía y en el aire.


----------



## edu_890

La verdad es que ELIAS AGUIRRE NO MERECE EL MENOR ANAILIS LA ÚNICA SOLUCIÓN ES DEMOLERLO Y HACER UNO DE VERDAD NO PUEDE SER QUE DESDE LAS POPULARES TENGAS QUE TENER UN LARGA VISTA PORQUE SI NO NOS VES NADA ,TE VAS A ORIENTE Y EL SOL TE DA EN LA CARA Y EN OCCIDENTE EL TECHO SOLO cubre la mitad de la tribuna y en la noche con el viento parece que estas en el polo sur .


----------



## *asterix*

karlosystem said:


> ​
> 
> fuente de la informacion ???.. sobre esta maqueta para que sea oficial y para q los amigos del foro se ilusionen de verdad.


jejeje la misma municipalidad, estoy coordinando para que me entreguen el expediente completo, pronto mas info.


----------



## Xtremizta

q feo el estadio de cumana.


----------



## Indochine

uspaorkoo said:


> Ya hay render de esto???


salio este informe hace unos meses









se veria interesante, se tendria que pensar que tipo de techo, ademas de acuerdo al tipo de techo si se conserva la actual fachada a o no.
La cancha del Monumental se veia maltratado la ultima semana, ayer se dio un concierto, ojala que haya puesto proteccion a la cancha.





























^^ asi quedo la cancha del monumental
depor


En sistema iluminacion, datos que encontre
*Estadio Nacional*
308 luminarias PHILIPS, Arena Visión MVF404 , cumpliendo con los estándares que la Federación Internacional de Futbol (FIFA), establece para un escenario deportivo de categoría mundial.
Estas luminarias de primera generación, con una potencia de 2000 watts cada una, con nivel cinco de iluminación, para poder realizar transmisiones en HD.




















*Estadio Monumental*
160 luminarias modelo Ultra Sport General Electric de 2000w de potencia, capaz de efectuar iluminación de 4 niveles, según se requiera. Alcanza en total 2200 luxes.










*Estadio Max Augustin*
Iluminados con equipos Arena Vision de 1800 w. Reflectores de nueva generación.










*Estadio UNSA*
116 reflectores, 66 en oriente y 50 en occidente marca General Electric, modelo Ultra Sport, hasta 2000 W. de potencia










*Estadio Heraclio Tapia*
4 torres de 30.50 mts de altura con 36 luminarias de 1500w.










*Estadio Huancayo*
184 reflectores, cada uno de 1,500 wats de potencia, 1250 luxes










El Estadio de San Marcos donde se realizo el concierto de Gianmarco










Garcilaso del Cusco










Estadio Garcilaso año 2012














































Que es del proyecto de remodelacion de este estadio?









si bien el gramado es excelente, lo basico en estos tiempos butacas en todas las tribunas, cusco es una ciudad representativa de peru y merece un estadio presentable, ademas que en los paquetes a la visita a cusco tambien incluye 1 partido de futbol y que mejor que el estadio se vea bien.



Lecl74 said:


> Ni hablar! Este es el rincon de los "locos pistas atleticas" Que obseción con las pistas atleticas. Yo solo veo que quitan espacios para mas expectadores. En el Callao hay 2! para que 2?! En el Miguel Grau y en el Telmo Carbajo. En el estadio San Marcos se podria hacer un centro de alto rendimiento de atletismo con una super pista atletica. pero seguro que quieren eso porque si Metallica viene otra vez la gente va a arruinar la pista y la musica va a sonar distinto.


el problema es que si un estadio va a tener pista atletica que lo tenga pero de 8 carriles minimo.
una foto del nacional que encontre en el facebook, me gustaria que la bandeja alta del nacional no tenga esa separacion.










Estadio Nacional (24-06-2012)









Exteriores del nacional esta mañana, fotos de depor




































La cancha del Monumental antes del concierto de esta semana









Estadio Garcilaso antes de la copa america 2004


----------



## Oscar10

*¿Cuales directivos cremas? el mantenimiento lo hizo la empresa que trajo a Maroon 5. Que desinformada la gente de TuTeve.* :lol:


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *¿Cuales directivos cremas? el mantenimiento lo hizo la empresa que trajo a Maroon 5. Que desinformada la gente de TuTeve.* :lol:


si, buena informacion Oscar, aca unas foto del nacional que encontre en Facebook y Panoramio


----------



## marcos_vc30

Xtremizta said:


> q feo el estadio de cumana.


Sí! esta feo!


----------



## invasorzim

theWrC said:


> Es verdad con una estación de metro cerca al estadio como mínimo se duplicaría la asistencia
> 
> Que otros estadios estarán cerca a estaciones de metro?


Aparte del Monumental que se beneficiaría con la línea 4 sólo el estadio Miguel Grau tendría una línea de metro cerca (la 2), si habrá una estación cerca todavía no se sabe. Y de ahí el Nacional tendría cerca la línea 2 sólo si se mantiene el proyecto original por 28 de julio, pero si modifican la ruta para pasar por Grau ya no estará tan cerca. Y con los corredores complementarios de buses el que pase por Evitamiento pasaría cerca al ex estadio SMP por Caquetá, el corredor de Tacna-Arequipa dejaría cerca del estadio Nacional, lo mismo que el corredor Javier Prado que acercaría bastante al Monumental mientras no haya la linea 4 del metro. 

Matute no tendría ningún corredor (buses o metro) que llegue cerca al estadio.


----------



## chikobestia

Que hablas Matvte está entre la estación Estadio Nacional del Metropolitano y la estación Arriola del metro.



invasorzim said:


> Matute no tendría ningún corredor (buses o metro) que llegue cerca al estadio.


----------



## invasorzim

chikobestia said:


> Que hablas Matvte está entre la estación Estadio Nacional del Metropolitano y la estación Arriola del metro.


La estacion del Nacional esta a mas de un km de Matute, la estacion Arriola esta a casi km y medio. El metro y los buses acercaran bastante a la gente que viene de los conos pero el ultimo tramo lo tienen que realizar a pie y eso no permite un rapido desplazamiento. Tampoco digo que una linea de metro tenga que dejarte en la puerta del estadio pero es preferible que la distancia a recorrer no sea tan larga.


----------



## chikobestia

invasorzim said:


> La estacion del Nacional esta a mas de un km de Matute, la estacion Arriola esta a casi km y medio. El metro y los buses acercaran bastante a la gente que viene de los conos pero el ultimo tramo lo tienen que realizar a pie y eso no permite un rapido desplazamiento. Tampoco digo que una linea de metro tenga que dejarte en la puerta del estadio pero es preferible que la distancia a recorrer no sea tan larga.


Ese es el problema del Peruano que se acostumbro a que la combi lo deje en donde le de la gana, yo tomo el metropolitano todos los fines de semana que voy a matvte, es la distancia justa y normal, si la estacion estuviera al lado como la del nacional no se podria ni entrar comi pasa cada clasico que tengo que caminar hasta mexico para agarrar el bus mas tranquilo.


----------



## MicroX

Pero si la San Martín solo tiene acceso por una vía. Al otro lado hay un río.


----------



## Indochine

MicroX said:


> Pero si la San Martín solo tiene acceso por una vía. Al otro lado hay un río.


ese estadio esta en una zona facil de llegar, practicamente en el cruce de la av. evitamiento y tupac amaru / alfonso ugarte


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Y está cerca al Rimac, barrio identificado con el club, al igual que Matute, está en una zona identificada con el club. A ambos los encuentro de fácil acceso. Matute y el Nacional están a solo 10 cuadras, ambos estadios son céntricos.*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Indochine said:


> si uno que vive en comas, los olivos, puente piedra quiere ir al monumental que es uno de los estadios que no es centrico, es todo un viaje largo ida y vuelta y si el partido es de noche, llegas a tu casa en la media noche, ojala se concrete las obras viales.


Y eso es cuando juega Perú, cuando juega la U fácil se llega más tarde porque ningun carro te quiere recoger por temor a que seas de la barra. Peor si estás en grupo.


----------



## El Vecino323

el Metropolitano te deja practicamente en la puerta del Alberto Gallardo, al igual que al Nacional, el Estadio de la UNI y el Unión de Barranco


----------



## lobusmarino

según este enlace http://diariocorreo.pe/ultimas/noticias/1882838/edicion+ayacucho/aprueban-expediente-tecnico-de-nuevo-estadio se ha aprobado el expediente técnico del estadio ciudad de cumaná


----------



## Emiro

bien, bien, buena noticia, sera para 22000 espectadores, ojala se haga realidad......


----------



## Pisco Sour

*Alberto Gallardo*


----------



## lobusmarino

Según este enlace 
http://sporthuancayo.blogspot.com/2...campaign=Feed:+SportHuancayo+(SPORT+HUANCAYO)










se vá a invertir mas de 1 millon de soles en relizar el expediente técnico del estadio de huancayo.. Al parecer el expediente técnico del estadio ciudad de cumaná costo 195 mil soles.

Esperemos tenga mejor propuesta en vista que se invierte casi 5 veces mas..


----------



## El Vecino323

Pisco Sour said:


> *Alberto Gallardo*


Espectacular la foto, toma nunca antes vista del Alberto Gallardo


----------



## chikobestia

Buena esa foto del San Martin.


----------



## Indochine

Pisco Sour said:


> *Alberto Gallardo*


excelente foto, una ves oi en cmd a los comentaristas que decian que este estadio tiene la cancha con las medidas mas ancha del pais, no se si es cierto


----------



## theWrC

No creo , pero es un estadio "ahogado" no podra crecer (que sera de su futuro) y le da ala espalda al rió , como casi todo en lima


----------



## JIBUS

visto de otro angulo del estadio de la unsa de AQP


----------



## El Vecino323

theWrC said:


> No creo , pero es un estadio "ahogado" no podra crecer (que sera de su futuro) y le da ala espalda al rió , como casi todo en lima


La tribuna sur no tiene solución pero en oriente y en la popular podrian hacer un segundo piso como el Estadio Marcelo Bielsa de Newells


----------



## wmancoz

QUE DESORDENADO SE VEN LOS ALREDEDORES DEL ESTADIO DE AREQUIPA. UN MAL MUY CARACTERISTICO DE NUESTRAS CIUDADES, OJALA ALGUN DIA CAMBIE ESE PANORAMA.


----------



## jocho

Imagínense si Juventud Ticlacayán la hace y volvemos a tener futbol profesional en Cerro de Pasco... al menos ahora hay un estadio decente (ok, tiene cancha sintética, pero las condiciones climáticas y ambientales no permiten una cancha natural en condiciones). 

¿Me parece que hasta los equipos de ciudades como Huánuco o Arequipa sentirían la pegada de la altura en Cerro de Pasco? Total, son algo de 2000 msnm de diferencia, lo mismo que hay entre las ciudades de la costa y éstas dos.


----------



## theWrC

Claro creo que canchas sintéticas sobre los 3700 tiene sentido en Peru


----------



## bakerito

Estadio Daniel Alcides Carrion de Pasco







[/QUOTE]

^^^^Q bonita grama de este estadio a tan gran altura, recuerdo años atras cuando por el cable trasmitian partidos de la liga peruana y veian al union minas jugar en este estadio, en realidad se veia tan deprimente. pero que bien y felicitaciones. ojala pronto se tenga en primera o segunda division del futbol peruano slds y exitos


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Si, se ve bonito, pero es campo artificial.*


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Héroes de San Ramón (Cajamarca)*


----------



## theWrC

HDR eso es trampa! jajaja

Es gran natural o artificial? , se ve muy bien


----------



## marcos_vc30

Están ampliándolo? Me parece ver columnas por la popular.


----------



## peruanito

marcos_vc30 said:


> Están ampliándolo? Me parece ver columnas por la popular.


Esas columnas estan ahi desde hace mucho


----------



## Xtremizta

alguien tiene fotos de los estadios q son sede de los 8 clubes q quedan en la Copa Peru?


----------



## peruanito

Xtremizta said:


> alguien tiene fotos de los estadios q son sede de los 8 clubes q quedan en la Copa Peru?


Dejame hacer el intento.


----------



## peruanito

Alianza Cristiana - Loreto - Estadio Max Austin 



















Defensor San alejandro Ucayali estadio Aliardo Soria Perez



















Binacional de desaguadero Puno estadio Guillermo Rosamedina



















Alfonso Ugarte Puno Estadio Enrique Torres Belon



















Universidad Tecnica de Cajamarca Cajamarca Estadio Heroes de San Ramon



















Sporting Pizarro Tumbes Estadio Mariscal Caceres



















Sport victoria Ica Estadio Picasso Perata


----------



## Xtremizta

muchas gracias. Pero ahora q el Binacional quedo fuera, q estadio usa el Credicoorp o como se llame


----------



## Robert.Ch

Oscar10 said:


> ^^ *Si, se ve bonito, pero es campo artificial.*


pero es en ese tipo de ciudades donde SI se amerita y es necesario un campo artificial, por eso esta EXCELENTE esa cancha, va acorde a su geografía!!!


----------



## Robert.Ch

Xtremizta said:


> muchas gracias. Pero ahora q el Binacional quedo fuera, q estadio usa el Credicoorp o como se llame


Entiendo que el Binacional paso y jugará con el Alfonso Ugarte, pero si Binacional sube ojalá que juegue en su ciudad: Desaguadero.
Ojo que Alianza Cristiana NO es de Iquitos, y el Defensor San Alejandro tampoco es de Pucallpa, son de Andoas e Irazola respectivamente, ubicadas en provincias diferentes a las de las capitales departamentales. Tampoco es de Ica el Defensor Zarumilla que no esta jugando esta etapa en Nazca. Eso es lo que me da cólera, que cuando un equipo de un lugar pequeño sube, no se hace el esfuerzo para mejorar el estadio de su lugar de origen y puedan jugar ahi, como el caso del Unión Comercio que ni en Rioja juega, que esta mucho mas cerca a Nueva Cajamarca que Moyobamba o Tarapoto donde hace de local.


Me dio pena por Ticlacayan, y mas aun por mi Muni :_(

PD.: Sería inédito que si sube Alianza Cristiana, éste juegue en su natal Andoas, que sería el extremo nororiental mas alejado del Perú, cerquita a Colombia.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm ah quedado bien el estadio de pasco, se ve bien con esa pista sintetica


----------



## peruanito

ahora que eliminaron al Binacional den Mesa, quien deberia estar aqui seria el MINSA de puerto Maldonado.

DEPORTIVO CREDICOOP TACNA ESTADIO JORGE BASADRE



















Por cierto este equipo es de Gregorio Albarracin, deberia jugar en el estadio Joel Gutierrez


----------



## Oscar10

peruanito said:


> Defensor San alejandro Ucayali estadio Aliardo Soria Perez


*Ojalá lleguen a primera, tienen un tremendo estadio en Ucayali. Me parece que el campo es sintético, punto en contra.*


----------



## Robert.Ch

Oscar10 said:


> *Ojalá lleguen a primera, tienen un tremendo estadio en Ucayali. Me parece que el campo es sintético, punto en contra.*


pero lo mejor seria que juegue e su localidad, el Defensor San Alejandro no es de Pucallpa, sino de Irazola.
El estadio pucallpino se ve espectacular...


----------



## Indochine

*El Monumental esta tarde en el pártido de la U vs Sporting Cristal*


----------



## jocho

Creo que Credicoop no ha jugado ni la Regoonal en el Joel Gutierrez. Para eso queremos tremendo elefante blanco? De por si el Jorge Basadre casi nunca lo he visto lleno desde su reparacion, las veces las cuento con los dedos de una sola mano.

Alguien sabe que fue del estadio de Sullana?


----------



## invasorzim

Lecl74 said:


> Ahora que me doy cuenta, Umacollo tiene una buena pista atletica. Ya para que mas! Podrian agregar unas tribunas chicas. No por gusto digo que este es el hilo de los "locos pistas atleticas"


No son locos pista atlética, sólo se pide que si van a hacer un estadio multipropósito que hagan una pista atlética decente, que sea de 8 carriles y de material sintético, sino mejor que no hagan nada y construyan estadios de futbol con las tribunas pegadas a la cancha. El UNSA se ve feo con un terral en el espacio donde debería ir una pista atlética, lo mismo que el estadio Melgar que tiene una pista decorativa de 6 carriles. Ni hablar del Nacional que para haberse gastado millones remodelándolo le hacen una pista ridícula de 6 carriles que ni siquiera sirve para competencias. Mejor se hubieran tumbado las tribunas y lo convertían en estadio de futbol.


----------



## bakerito

*asterix* said:


>


^^Buena foto, por el paisaje del fondo, un buen estadio con mucho potencial a modernizar. ahi posibilidades de pista atletica??? y butacas??? tengo entendido el melgar fbc jugara sudamericana felicitaciones. al "domino" slds y exitos


----------



## Indochine

^^
Hola Bakerito, el estadio de arequipa esta como un estadio de los años 80 no??? necesita una gran remodelacion.

*El estadio Elias Aguirre entrará en remodelación para los Juegos Bolivarianos 2013*
En diciembre se iniciarán las obras. La localía del ‘Ciclón’ para la Copa Sudamericana 2013 será en Piura.








El Elías Aguirre, donde juega sus partidos de local el Juan Aurich, entrará desde el 15 de diciembre en remodelación, con miras a los Juegos Bolivarianos de Trujillo 2013. Chiclayo será una de las sedes del evento, por lo que el estadio deberá lucir espectacular.

El recinto tendría césped natural y se construirá un coliseo cerrado de primer nivel para el desarrollo de las diferentes disciplinas. Además, tendrá una piscina olímpica.

Debido a que las obras seguirán hasta el próximo año, el ‘Ciclón’ deberá jugar sus primeros partidos del Descentralizado en el estadio de Olmos, a dos horas de Chiclayo. Mientras que para los partidos de Copa Sudamericana, el equipo irá a Piura. 
depor


----------



## marcos_vc30

Y el de Trujillo???????????? Si la sede PRINCIPAL es Trujillo!!! como odio a Murgia y Acuña! LOS ODIOS!!!!!! INÚTILES....


----------



## julioacuesta

Uno de los problemas en el Perú, es que no son especialistas en estadios, ni los que diseñan ni los que construyen, para que ponen techo si no da sombra???????


----------



## Emiro

algún correo para pasarle las fotos de mañana del estadio garcilaso, comentan que minimo habra 30 000 mil personas, dejen su correo para que les pase las fotos y puedan publicarlo (no se subir fotos).
no entiendo porque ponen a la venta 30 000 mil entradas siendo el estadio para más de 40 000 mil personas


----------



## Indochine

Emiro said:


> algún correo para pasarle las fotos de mañana del estadio garcilaso, comentan que minimo habra 30 000 mil personas, dejen su correo para que les pase las fotos y puedan publicarlo (no se subir fotos).
> no entiendo porque ponen a la venta 30 000 mil entradas siendo el estadio para más de 40 000 mil personas


amkigo es facil compartir fotos en el foro, entras a :
www.imgur.com
ahi jalas la foto de tu pc (click en 'computer' que esta debajo de Upload images), esa web carga la foto y te da el link, asi: http://i.imgur.com/FojT7.jpg

y asi que es para ver la foto en el foro:









eso lo copias en el el mensaje de este foro y se visualiza asi:


----------



## Indochine

del forista renovado


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm quedara muy bien el estadio de chiclayo, para cuanta capacidad sera despues de la remodelacion


----------



## Robert.Ch

A ver un recuento de los estadios que van a entrar en remodelación o construcción:

Chiclayo | Elías Aguirre | entra en remodelación | 15.12.12
Trujillo | Mansiche | entra en remodelación | ¿fecha?
Ayacucho | Ciudad de Cumaná | entra en remodelación | ¿fecha?
Cusco | Garcilaso de la Vega | entra en remodelación (primero parte externa) | 01.13
Huanuco | Municipal de Amarilis | nueva construcción | ¿fecha?
Nasca | 12 de noviembre | en remodelación | termina 04.2013
Ica | Se estan construyendo 2 nuevos estadios municipales, ¿cuales son?

alguno mas?


----------



## El Vecino323

Emiro said:


> algún correo para pasarle las fotos de mañana del estadio garcilaso, comentan que minimo habra 30 000 mil personas, dejen su correo para que les pase las fotos y puedan publicarlo (no se subir fotos).
> no entiendo porque ponen a la venta 30 000 mil entradas siendo el estadio para más de 40 000 mil personas


Según la adfp fueron 29.139 espectadores, me pareció que habían 35 mil


----------



## Xtremizta

Robert.Ch said:


> A ver un recuento de los estadios que van a entrar en remodelación o construcción:
> 
> Chiclayo | Elías Aguirre | entra en remodelación | 15.12.12
> Trujillo | Mansiche | entra en remodelación | ¿fecha?
> Ayacucho | Ciudad de Cumaná | entra en remodelación | ¿fecha?
> Cusco | Garcilaso de la Vega | entra en remodelación (primero parte externa) | 01.13
> Huanuco | Municipal de Amarilis | nueva construcción | ¿fecha?
> Nasca | 12 de noviembre | en remodelación | termina 04.2013
> Ica | Se estan construyendo 2 nuevos estadios municipales, ¿cuales son?
> 
> alguno mas?


Osea q el estadio Garcilazo solo sera un maquillaje? osea no se va a aumentar la capacidad? ni se cambiaran las estructuras viejas?


----------



## Indochine




----------



## Xtremizta

esa foto desguro debe de haber sido tomado antes del partido, porque por TV se veia q el estadio estaba lleno


----------



## Emiro




----------



## invasorzim

Xtremizta said:


> Osea q el estadio Garcilazo solo sera un maquillaje? osea no se va a aumentar la capacidad? ni se cambiaran las estructuras viejas?


Me parece haber leido que sí le iban a aumentar la capacidad a 45 mil pero no estoy seguro. El resto son mejoras estéticas salvo el techo que sí es necesario.


----------



## julioacuesta

Robert.Ch said:


> A ver un recuento de los estadios que van a entrar en remodelación o construcción:
> 
> Chiclayo | Elías Aguirre | entra en remodelación | 15.12.12
> Trujillo | Mansiche | entra en remodelación | ¿fecha?
> Ayacucho | Ciudad de Cumaná | entra en remodelación | ¿fecha?
> Cusco | Garcilaso de la Vega | entra en remodelación (primero parte externa) | 01.13
> Huanuco | Municipal de Amarilis | nueva construcción | ¿fecha?
> Nasca | 12 de noviembre | en remodelación | termina 04.2013
> Ica | Se estan construyendo 2 nuevos estadios municipales, ¿cuales son?
> 
> alguno mas?


Huancayo... es el que más invertirán... mucho demoran


----------



## theWrC

Lo malo es que los nuevos estadios tienen diseños que parecen de los 60s o 70s , la mala costumbre de no hacer concursos arquitectónicos en Peru


----------



## Xtremizta

theWrC said:


> Lo malo es que los nuevos estadios tienen diseños que parecen de los 60s o 70s , la mala costumbre de no hacer concursos arquitectónicos en Peru


muy cierto. :bash:


----------



## pipo2277

Estadio Manuel Rivera Sánchez de Chimbote, me gusto esta foto


----------



## Xtremizta

pipo2277 said:


> *Estadio Manuel Rivera Sánchez de Chimbote, me gusto esta foto*


 ahi juega el galvez?


----------



## pipo2277

Xtremizta said:


> ahi juega el galvez?


Si ahora ya remodelaron el otro estadio también , el Manuel Gómez Arellano y parece que va a usar ambas canchas dependiendo el rival


----------



## jocho

pipo2277 said:


> Si ahora ya remodelaron el otro estadio también , el Manuel Gómez Arellano y parece que va a usar ambas canchas dependiendo el rival


¿En serio? ¡¡Que genial noticia!! Me gusta mucho el Manuel Gómez Arellano, es un estadio de fútbol más pequeño y con las tribunas mucho más cercanas a la cancha, ójala el Galvez lo haga su fortín para buena cantidad de partidos.


----------



## Indochine

pipo2277 said:


> Estadio Manuel Rivera Sánchez de Chimbote, me gusto esta foto


^^
buena toma.

una foto del Monumental









Estadio Garcilaso, fotos de Andy Pando


















Fotos del Garcilaso, final Real Garcilaso vs Sporting C.


----------



## Emiro

otra vez la gente se quedo afuera con boleto en mano..


----------



## marcos_vc30

Pero eso es culpa de quien? De los directivos? Qué puede hacer la directiva contra los falsificadores?? No creo que en estos tiempos se impriman más entradas de las permitidas.


----------



## Indochine

El Nacional... la antesala- U vs Alianza


----------



## Emiro

marcos_vc30 said:


> Pero eso es culpa de quien? De los directivos? Qué puede hacer la directiva contra los falsificadores?? No creo que en estos tiempos se impriman más entradas de las permitidas.


las entradas no eran falsas, a parte el estadio garcilaso no es como dicen para 42 000 mil personas.


----------



## Indochine

si el garcilaso sera remodelado, logicamente tendra butacas en las 4 tribunas y bajara su aforo

el estadio garcilaso me hace acordar el coliseo romano


----------



## Oscar10

Emiro said:


> las entradas no eran falsas, a parte el estadio garcilaso no es como dicen para 42 000 mil personas.


*SI se falsificaron entradas.*


----------



## Xtremizta

encontre estas fotos en FB:


----------



## Indochine




----------



## Indochine

fotos del Nacional, la final de ayer Sporting Cristal 1 - Real Garcilaso 0

*Estadio Nacional*


----------



## jocho

^^ muy buena la última toma de los palco suites.


----------



## Indochine

mas fotos, de EDU


----------



## Matias16

Estadio 24 de Julio de Zarumilla, obras atrasadas, capacidad 10 mil espectadores. El primer estadio del Perú (literalmente)


----------



## Xtremizta

tumbes?


----------



## ALTIPLANO

buenas imagenes del estadio nacional


----------



## ALTIPLANO

a continuacion imagenes de la final de la copa peru

salio campeon el UTC de cajamarca

a pesar de perder 3-2


----------



## ALTIPLANO

*ALFONSO UGARTE EN LA ETAPA NACIONAL 2012*
*(Copa Peru - Final)*
*UNIVERSIDAD TECNICA DE CAJAMARCA*


----------



## ALTIPLANO

*ALFONSO UGARTE EN LA ETAPA NACIONAL 2012*
*(Copa Peru - Final)*
*UNIVERSIDAD TECNICA DE CAJAMARCA*


----------



## ALTIPLANO

*ALFONSO UGARTE EN LA ETAPA NACIONAL 2012*
*(Copa Peru - Final)*
*UNIVERSIDAD TECNICA DE CAJAMARCA*


----------



## ALTIPLANO

*ALFONSO UGARTE EN LA ETAPA NACIONAL 2012*
*(Copa Peru - Final)*
*UNIVERSIDAD TECNICA DE CAJAMARCA*


----------



## ALTIPLANO




----------



## ALTIPLANO




----------



## El Vecino323

Se ve un estadio cumplidor el de Puno, por lo que veo tiene 11, 12 filas por lo que mas de 15 mil personas no creo que entren


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*
































































*Monumental*









*Matute*


----------



## Xtremizta

yo queria q el AU suba... pero ni modo. Buenas tomas


----------



## Matias16

estadio san isidro de juliaca


----------



## EBNKIKE

Al menos en estadios, estamos mejor que otros paises de la region, digo esto porque creo que ya nos toca organizar un mundial SUB 20 O SUB 17 OTRA VEZ.


----------



## amuki

*Estadio Enrique Torres Belón*

El *Estadio Enrique Torres Belón* es un estadio de fútbol ubicado a pocos metros del lago Titicaca, a 3.829 m.s.n.m es uno de los más altos del mundo, ubicado en la Ciudad de Puno en la Región Puno es uno de los escenarios considerado único en el mundo, construido de piedra en su totalidad.
Lleva su nombre en homenaje a Enrique Torres Belón quien fuera Senador por el departamento de Puno.
Es testigo de intensas jornadas futbolísticas de la Copa Perú, y en el año 1976 sirvió de local para los partidos del club Alfonso Ugarte por la Copa Libertadores.
Tras el descenso de la primera división del Ugarte, empezó a albergar los partidos de la Copa Perú sirviendo de local también al Unión Carolina. El gobierno Regional de Puno se encargó de su reconstrucción. También es escenario de las tradicionales festividades en honor a la Fiesta de la Candelaria (Puno) en el mes de febrero.


Capacidad 25.000 espectadores


----------



## amuki

*Rector Ávila confirmó construcción de estadio de la UNA Puno*

Rector Ávila confirmó construcción de estadio de la UNA Puno

En sesión de Consejo Universitario, el rector de la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano (UNA) de Puno, Lucio Ávila Rojas, confirmó la construcción del Estadio Universitario con más de 30 mil espectadores, cuyo presupuesto asciende a 40 millones de nuevos soles.
La autoridad universitaria, informó que hasta el momento se tiene el perfil de la obra, y a mediados del mes de enero 2013, se contará con el expediente definitivo de la obra.
“En este escenario se efectuarán actividades deportivas y culturales, así como la Festividad Virgen de la Candelaria”, dijo Ávila Rojas, al tiempo de señalar que la obra se iniciará en el primer trimestre del 2013.
Adicionalmente, detalló que en exteriores del estadio se implementarán cuatro campos deportivos de grass sintético de menor dimensión.


----------



## amuki

*acrualmente el "estadio"de la UNA Puno*

como se be actualmente la sona, en donde estara el estadio










:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

y yo estudiando chupistica y zapateria nuclear en mis ratos de ozio 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metropolis2013

ese es el render del estadio que lo constriran si es asi ya esta para partidos de libertadores y mundial


----------



## TE AMO PERU

amuki said:


> Rector Ávila confirmó construcción de estadio de la UNA Puno


Me gusta y con el lago Titicaca de fondo :cheers:


----------



## theWrC

amuki said:


> Rector Ávila confirmó construcción de estadio de la UNA Puno


Que buen diseño , aunque el interior es exagerado , un super salto a comparación del actual escenario


----------



## Indochine

amuki said:


> Rector Ávila confirmó construcción de estadio de la UNA Puno
> 
> En sesión de Consejo Universitario, el rector de la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano (UNA) de Puno, Lucio Ávila Rojas, confirmó la construcción del Estadio Universitario con más de 30 mil espectadores, cuyo presupuesto asciende a 40 millones de nuevos soles.
> La autoridad universitaria, informó que hasta el momento se tiene el perfil de la obra, y a mediados del mes de enero 2013, se contará con el expediente definitivo de la obra.
> “En este escenario se efectuarán actividades deportivas y culturales, así como la Festividad Virgen de la Candelaria”, dijo Ávila Rojas, al tiempo de señalar que la obra se iniciará en el primer trimestre del 2013.
> Adicionalmente, detalló que en exteriores del estadio se implementarán cuatro campos deportivos de grass sintético de menor dimensión.





amuki said:


> como se be actualmente la sona, en donde estara el estadio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> y yo estudiando chupistica y zapateria nuclear en mis ratos de ozio
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


me gusta, y que fue del estadio de la universidad andina de juliaca


----------



## timo9

:applause:


----------



## Xtremizta

No se hagan ilusiones, ese es el MetLife Stadium de NJ, USA.


----------



## Indochine

^^
tienes razon, se pasaron en esta web
esa imagen es el MetLife Stadium de 82000 espectadores, que se levanta sobre el demolido Giants Stadium


amuki said:


> Rector Ávila confirmó construcción de estadio de la UNA Puno
> 
> En sesión de Consejo Universitario, el rector de la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano (UNA) de Puno, Lucio Ávila Rojas, confirmó la construcción del Estadio Universitario con más de 30 mil espectadores, cuyo presupuesto asciende a 40 millones de nuevos soles.
> La autoridad universitaria, informó que hasta el momento se tiene el perfil de la obra, y a mediados del mes de enero 2013, se contará con el expediente definitivo de la obra.
> “En este escenario se efectuarán actividades deportivas y culturales, así como la Festividad Virgen de la Candelaria”, dijo Ávila Rojas, al tiempo de señalar que la obra se iniciará en el primer trimestre del 2013.
> Adicionalmente, detalló que en exteriores del estadio se implementarán cuatro campos deportivos de grass sintético de menor dimensión.


----------



## peruanito

Más de 6 mil personas quedaron sorprendidas ante la magnitud del estadio de grass sintético de San Isidro ejecutado por la gestión del Profesor David Mamani Paricahua, quien realizó la entrega oficial de este recinto deportivo en medio de aplausos y ovación del público asistente.

Esta obra es considerada de gran envergadura por su infraestructura; cuenta con medidas reglamentarias, módulos de gimnasia, stands, zonas de parqueo, áreas verdes, tribunas con protectores galvanizados e iluminación de última tecnología que genera la sensación de luz natural diurna. Características que fueron corroboradas por los jugadores de las escuadras del Cienciano del Cusco (ganadores de la Recopa Sudaméricana) y el equipo local de los Diablos Rojos, que inauguraron con un partido amistoso que inició a las 6:00 pm.

Al finalizar el reñido encuentro, ambos equipos felicitaron al burgomaestre de la Provincia de San Román por las gestiones que viene realizando en bien del deporte juliaqueño, ya que el estadio San Isidro estará al servicio de toda la población, sobre todo de la niñez y la juventud calcetera


----------



## uspaorkoo

muy bonito estadio, no es un estadio "monumental" ni grande, pero esto demuestra que el tamaño no tiene que ver nada con la calidad. Hay muchos elefantes blancos mas grandes y menos agraciados, encima de eso este estadio tiene de todo y bien hecho con un diseño diferente e innovador.

Un estadio muy bonito, felicitaciones a Juliaca!


----------



## Oscar10

*Tiene grass sintético, que desgracia..* *uno más en la lista.*


----------



## peruanito

Oscar10 said:


> *Tiene grass sintético, que desgracia..* *uno más en la lista.*


:O hace poco habian algunos que decian que era una buena opcion, para ciudades de altura, y donde no se juegue futbol profesional, y por supuesto que no tenga para el mantenimiento.

Así que me parece lo mejor


----------



## Oscar10

*Eso es un floraso, mira la cancha del Garcilaso, un ejemplo de como se cuida el grass. 

No hay equipo de Juliaca que juegue Copa Perú?*


----------



## peruanito

Oscar10 said:


> *Eso es un floraso, mira la cancha del Garcilaso, un ejemplo de como se cuida el grass.
> 
> No hay equipo de Juliaca que juegue Copa Perú?*


Pero ninguno genera los ingresos suficientes para pagar los gastos de mantenimiento. Solo cuando se esta en fases elimnatorias y por supuesto no es todo el año, y el costo es mucho menor a lo q se paga por futbol de primera


----------



## Oscar10

*Es cierto lo que dices, y eso es lo lamentable. En el Perú deberia haber más canchas reglamentarias en vez de lozas deportivas, más campos naturales en lugar de grass sintético. Si se quiere mejorar en el futbol peruano, una de las cosas principales, es la infraestructura.

Que pasa si un equipo de Juliaca llega a primera? por cierto, donde jugará UTC? no me digan que tiene campo sintético. 
*


----------



## peruanito

y tienes mucha razon!!!, pero dime todos son de la misma calidad???, si no me equivoco el estadio de chivas tiene campo sintetico.


----------



## Oscar10

*Ese estadio tiene un grass sintético de altísima calidad. Aún así, nunca será igual que un campo natural, lo cual es lo más recomendable para el futbol. 

Aquí en Perú no tenemos campo sintético de alta calidad, el mejor entre los peores es el de Iquitos.*


----------



## Bajopontino

El San Siro tambien tiene grass sintetico. No me vayas a decir que no es estadio decente... Hay grass sintetico mejor que la mayoria de las canchas naturales.


----------



## Oscar10

*Calidad.*


----------



## Indochine

Bajopontino said:


> El San Siro tambien tiene grass sintetico. No me vayas a decir que no es estadio decente... Hay grass sintetico mejor que la mayoria de las canchas naturales.


no sabia eso, una cancha natural siempre sera mejor que cesped sintetico, a menos que factores climatico no favorezca al gras natural


----------



## jocho

Oscar10 said:


> *Que pasa si un equipo de Juliaca llega a primera?
> *


Pues juega en el Guillermo Briceño Rosamedina, capacidad para algo de 14000 personas y césped natural.


----------



## MicroX

peruanito said:


> Más de 6 mil personas quedaron sorprendidas ante la magnitud del estadio de grass sintético de San Isidro ejecutado por la gestión del Profesor David Mamani Paricahua, quien realizó la entrega oficial de este recinto deportivo en medio de aplausos y ovación del público asistente.
> 
> Esta obra es considerada de gran envergadura por su infraestructura; cuenta con medidas reglamentarias, módulos de gimnasia, stands, zonas de parqueo, áreas verdes, tribunas con protectores galvanizados e iluminación de última tecnología que genera la sensación de luz natural diurna. Características que fueron corroboradas por los jugadores de las escuadras del Cienciano del Cusco (ganadores de la Recopa Sudaméricana) y el equipo local de los Diablos Rojos, que inauguraron con un partido amistoso que inició a las 6:00 pm.
> 
> Al finalizar el reñido encuentro, ambos equipos felicitaron al burgomaestre de la Provincia de San Román por las gestiones que viene realizando en bien del deporte juliaqueño, ya que el estadio San Isidro estará al servicio de toda la población, sobre todo de la niñez y la juventud calcetera


¿Cuando fue esto?


----------



## Bajopontino

Indochine said:


> no sabia eso, una cancha natural siempre sera mejor que cesped sintetico, a menos que factores climatico no favorezca al gras natural


No es solamente esto, tambien el tipo de grass y como va el tipo de grass con el suelo y el clima alla. En San-Siro han probado varios cespedes naturales, ninguna adopto bien y siempre habian problemas y mas lesiones, ahora el grass sintetico es mas suave que el natural. No es el mismo grass sintetico de Trujillo y Chiclayo, es una mezcla entre sintetico y natural, es caro pero puede salir mas barato que grass natural para Juliaca y ciudades de altura, y de mejor calidad.


----------



## jocho

Bajopontino said:


> No es solamente esto, tambien el tipo de grass y como va el tipo de grass con el suelo y el clima alla. En San-Siro han probado varios cespedes naturales, ninguna adopto bien y siempre habian problemas y mas lesiones, ahora el grass sintetico es mas suave que el natural. No es el mismo grass sintetico de Trujillo y Chiclayo, es una mezcla entre sintetico y natural, es caro pero puede salir mas barato que grass natural para Juliaca y ciudades de altura, y de mejor calidad.


Recuerden que Juliaca está a 3800 msnm y a esa altura no es tan fácil conservar césped natural. Y ya hay un estadio en la localidad que cuenta con el mismo, que es el escenario más importante.

Otras ciudades no pueden ni soñar con césped, como Cerro de Pasco donde de por sí crece quemado por el frío y la contaminación. Allí, con gran criterio, se puso césped artificial al Daniel Alcides Carrión. En otros lugares se podría llevar la misma práctica. Por ejemplo, en las Islas Feroë, donde la selección nacional no puede disputar partidos de local debido a la imposibilidad de mantener césped natural a dichas latitudes, el césped artificial sería una gran decisión.


----------



## chucho3245

una pregunta como va las remodelaciones de los estadios de chiclayo y trujillo?


----------



## Indochine

una foto reciente de panoramio











amuki said:


> como se be actualmente la sona, en donde estara el estadio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> y yo estudiando chupistica y zapateria nuclear en mis ratos de ozio
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


 Estadio de la Universidad Andina de Juliaca?


----------



## edu_890

chucho3245 said:


> una pregunta como va las remodelaciones de los estadios de chiclayo y trujillo?


en pañales .


----------



## cgarciam

MEJOR SERIA QUE EN ESE ESTADIO, HUBIERA 4 PANTALLAS EN MEDIO DEL ESTADIO..................Y POLEAS QUE LAS SOSTENGAN, COMO EN EL CASO DEL ESTADIO NACIONAL DE VARSOVIA, POLONIA...................



Jh0nfr2n said:


> *Propuesta Estadio Monumental Lima Techado:*
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Subo acá algunas imágenes mas para compartir en el foro. Ojala en el futuro se haga realidad y convierta este estadio de nuevo en el mejor de Sudamérica (Brasil ya nos esta tomando ventaja de lejos, Argentina ha mejorado y Chile ya comienza para la Copa América 2015, sin olvidarnos de Venezuela y Colombia).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una contribución de:
> 
> *[email protected]* :cheers:


----------



## chikobestia

Ayer pasé por el Garcilazo del Cusco y se ven algunos trabajos por la tribuna norte, lo bueno también es que se están mejorando las calles aledañas.


----------



## Xtremizta

q bueno, podrias tomarle unas fotos? Gracias.


----------



## Robert.Ch

Oscar10 said:


> *Eso es un floraso, mira la cancha del Garcilaso, un ejemplo de como se cuida el grass.
> 
> No hay equipo de Juliaca que juegue Copa Perú?*


Juliaca no tiene la misma altura que Cusco.... en Juliaca no es facil mantener cesped natural, las condiciones climatologicas son diferentes a las de Cusco.


----------



## royer86

alguien sabe q paso con la actualizacion del Estadio de Heroes del 36 de Piura
?????????????????

Saben si ya comenzaron la remodelacion del cesped natural en el estadio Mansiche ???????


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Mariano Melgar


----------



## jocho

Indochine said:


> Estadio Mariano Melgar


Los mejores momentos como hincha, casi toos en ese estadio. Ojala algun dia tenga la remodelacion que merece.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental de Ate*

















hinchas cremas se organizaron para pintar el cerco perimétrico


----------



## Oscar10

*Ya es hora de pintar por completo el estadio.*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Lo malo de pintar el estadio es que, por tener cerca al cerro, se llena de polvo al toque. Ojala y se pudiera enchapar aunque sea la cara externa de los palcos.


----------



## jocho

Que diferencia cuando el cielo está despejado. La única vez que pasé por allí se veía bastante mal, y tanto el cielo como los cerros no hacían más que empeorar la vista.

Igual, necesita una manito de pintura. Buen aporte.


----------



## Indochine

jocho said:


> Que diferencia cuando el cielo está despejado. La única vez que pasé por allí se veía bastante mal, y tanto el cielo como los cerros no hacían más que empeorar la vista.
> 
> Igual, necesita una manito de pintura. Buen aporte.


encima cortaron los arboles, hasta que se vean frondosos.... para fin de año y eso.


----------



## marcos_vc30

Oscar10 said:


> *Ya es hora de pintar por completo el estadio.*


Cerco del Estadio Monumental es pintado por hinchas de Universitario

No será todo el estadio pero por algo se empieza.


----------



## Oscar10

*La barra viene pintando el estadio desde inicios del año pasado, poco a poco.*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Oscar10 said:


> *La barra viene pintando el estadio desde inicios del año pasado, poco a poco.*


Así es. Y pensar que todo empezo de broma en broma mientras hacían unos murales.


----------



## Jh0nfr2n

*Propuesta Techado con Pantallas - Estadio Monumental Lima N° 02:*
*===================================================*

Siguiendo con lo anterior, les presento una mejora de mi propuesta anterior, en el cual se tienen pantallas LED y pantallas de marcador. Admeas del techado y un recubrimiento de fachada exterior, salvando la entrada principal.























































Con esto sies un hecho que se convierte en el mejor de Sudamerica, por lo menos empatar con alguno de Brasil.

Elaborado por: *[email protected]*


----------



## Oscar10

*Demasiado, muy recargado.*


----------



## theWrC

no se si subir mis bocetos del techo para el estadio , pero humildemente son mejores que ambas propuestas


----------



## Jh0nfr2n

Gracias amigos por su aporte, solo con eso uno logra concretar el objetivo .. o por lo menos su deseo - anhelo. Ojala se puedan mostrar mas propuestas de estadios mejorados o por lo menos propuestos para el debate. Y quien sabe puedan ser considerados como futuros proyectos. Ese debe ser el dinamismo de este foro. Además de otras contribuciones resaltantes que he visto anteriormente en paginas anteriores, que deben continuar.


----------



## theWrC

Jh0nfr2n said:


> Gracias amigos por su aporte, solo con eso uno logra concretar el objetivo .. o por lo menos su deseo - anhelo. Ojala se puedan mostrar mas propuestas de estadios mejorados o por lo menos propuestos para el debate. Y quien sabe puedan ser considerados como futuros proyectos. Ese debe ser el dinamismo de este foro. Además de otras contribuciones resaltantes que he visto anteriormente en paginas anteriores, que deben continuar.


Gracias , creo que podemos crear un hilo en el jiron para no hacer mas off y gracias por tus trabajos muy pocos se animan a proyectar algo tan grande por un club


----------



## Jh0nfr2n

*Propuesta N° 03:
=============*

Una más del Monumental:


----------



## karlosystem

interesante los diseños de parte de los foristas dibujantes, pero desearía en lo personal que haya algo concreto por parte de actual administracion temporal en realizar dicho proyecto del techado de las tribunas.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Me gusta más la propuesta con techo como el Estadio Nacional. La pantalla como el Estadio Único de La Plata no son mucho de mi agrado personal porque hace que uno se desconecte del juego por ratos. El recubrimiento si está bueno porque mejora la conservación de los palcos contra el polvo del cerro.


----------



## Xtremizta

alguien sabe cuando cambiaran el cesped de los estadios de trujillo y chiclayo?


----------



## Cristian Haro

Xtremizta said:


> alguien sabe cuando cambiaran el cesped de los estadios de trujillo y chiclayo?


Escuché al Ing. Acuña decir que el Mansiche estaba programado para abril.


----------



## El Vecino323

Parece que esta temporada José Gálvez va a jugar en el viejo Gomez Arellano y no en el Manuel Sanchez Rivera por el tema de la cancha natural


----------



## Indochine

fotos del estadio san martin (Alberto Gallardo) de una inspeccion (setiembre del 2011)




































espectacular panorama de arequipa y el estadio de la UNSA, creditos a tacall








^^
estudiando la foto, se nota que se excavo varios metros en el area donde se levanta el estadio.


----------



## theWrC

este proyecto ya se encuentra en ejecución espero traer fotos pronto (aunque es una obra menor)


----------



## latinoamericano 1




----------



## Xtremizta

Paisa, se equivoco de thread papa! 

Bueno volviendo al tema, el estadio de Huaraz es para un colegio y q bueno q se este haciendo. 

La foto de Arequipa, el UNSA remodelado con ese mall ahi cambiaria completamente el panorama.


----------



## Robert.Ch

El Vecino323 said:


> Parece que esta temporada José Gálvez va a jugar en el viejo Gomez Arellano y no en el Manuel Sanchez Rivera por el tema de la cancha natural


eso escuche tb....
que pena, en Gomez Arellano es uno de los estadios mas horribles del país...
el Sanchez Rivera le da bastante presencia al Galvez.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Héroes de San Ramón








UTC 2 Alfonso Ugarte 0 (final Copa Perú)


----------



## jocho

^^ Buena foto del Héroes de San Ramón, ese estadio ha quedado bastante bien, ójala tuviese cancha natural.



Robert.Ch said:


> eso escuche tb....
> que pena, en Gomez Arellano es uno de los estadios mas horribles del país...
> el Sanchez Rivera le da bastante presencia al Galvez.


A mi me gusta mucho ese estadio, es como un Matute pequeño y con las graderías pegadas a la cancha, un estadio exclusivo de fútbol de los que no abundan en el interior del país. Y siempre es preferible una cancha natural. Además es más pequeño, y con la convocatoria promedio del Gálvez, serán casi llenos todas las fechas. Claro, esperemos que hayan solucionado los problemas con la estructura del mismo, que siempre aparecían malas noticias sobre el mismo. Es uno de esos estadios antaño importantes que quedaron relegados tras la aparición de uno más moderno en la misma localidad (como el Mariano Melgar de Arequipa, El Olivo de Abancay, entre otros) y que merecen un mejor presente.


----------



## Itzkevinpro

Cambiarán a césped natural el estadio Mansiche de Trujillo desde marzo	
Escrito por Administrator	
miércoles, 30 de enero de 2013










El Jefe del IPD La Libertad, Benjamín Gayoso reveló también que espera partida para poner apta la Piscina Olímpica.



El jefe del Instituto Peruano del Deporte de La Libertad, Benjamín Gayoso, anunció que en marzo se cerrará el estadio Mansiche de Trujillo para el cambio de grass sintético por césped natural, tomando en cuenta que será el principal escenario durante los Juegos Bolivarianos del 2013.
El funcionario refirió que hay grandes avances para dar factibilidad al respectivo expediente en la primera quincena de marzo por lo que se prevé el cierre respectivo.

Gayoso Gervasi explicó que junto al presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte, Francisco Boza y la comisión organizadora de los Juegos Bolivarianos inspeccionó el Coliseo Cerrado Gran Chimú y la Piscina Olímpica; en cuanto a esta última hay algunas observaciones que levantar como levantar el atril de los nadadores a la vez que se comprometieron a acelerar la partida para implementar la sub estación eléctrica de la piscina para que esté apta para el evento internacional.

Cabe recordar que, el grass natural del estadio trujillano fue reemplazado por el sintético en el 2005 con ocasión del Mundial FIFA Sub-17. (RPP).

hno:hno:hno:

espero tambn más tribunas para arriba, si no odiaré a murgia, aprista ksm.


----------



## Indochine

Los acrílicos del Monumental esta siendo pulidos.








creo despues de 13 años


----------



## Indochine

hace unos minutos, el Monumental, los hinchas van llegando por la noche crema


----------



## Lima2016

*Estadio Monumental de Universitario de Deportes*


Estadio Monumental de Universitario de Deportes, #lima #peru #football #soccer #team #ydaleu #futbol #stadium #arena #field #igersperu by Augusto Saldaña M, on Flickr


Estadio Monumental de Universitario de Deportes, #lima #peru #football #soccer #team #ydaleu #futbol #stadium #arena #field #igersperu @futebol_clube by Augusto Saldaña M, on Flickr


Estadio Monumental de Universitario de Deportes, por Augusto Saldaña by Augusto Saldaña M, on Flickr


Estadio Monumental de Universitario de Deportes, #lima #peru #football #soccer #team #ydaleu #futbol #stadium #arena #field #igersperu by Augusto Saldaña M, on Flickr


----------



## Oscar10

*Está buena la panorámica.*


----------



## Indochine




----------



## uspaorkoo

ayer en la noche de la raza celeste dijeron que estan pensando hacer un estadio para el Sporting Cristal....y que recurriran a los hinchas para que apoyen este proyecto con una especie de membresia. Ojala se concrete.


----------



## Oscar10

*¿En serio? que bueno. Ojala sus hinchas despierten y que no dejen pasar esa oportunidad. ¿Se sabe cual es el proyecto? ¿Donde será?*


----------



## theWrC

ojala que hagan un buen estadio en un cono porque seguir saturando ese lado de caqueta seria un insulto a la ciudad


----------



## uspaorkoo

Oscar10 said:


> *¿En serio? que bueno. Ojala sus hinchas despierten y que no dejen pasar esa oportunidad. ¿Se sabe cual es el proyecto? ¿Donde será?*


segun dijeron sera de todas formas en el Rimac. Al parecer el alcalde a cedido un terreno para su construccion. Lo que escuche es que esperan alcanzar unas 7,000 membresias que costaran entre 500 y 1000 soles, y de conseguirlo empezarian con la construccion el 2014.


----------



## Indochine

alguien tendra fotos del estadio nacional, en el partido de presentacion del Sporting Cristal?

*estadio max augustin*


----------



## Xtremizta

uspaorkoo said:


> segun dijeron sera de todas formas en el Rimac. Al parecer el alcalde a cedido un terreno para su construccion. Lo que escuche es que esperan alcanzar unas 7,000 membresias que costaran entre 500 y 1000 soles, y de conseguirlo empezarian con la construccion el 2014.


Ojala se de, pero dudo q con 7 millones sea suficiente. Quizas para la primera etapa de un estadio.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

O puede ser que la Backus se porte con una suma alta.


----------



## invasorzim

Desconozco cuanto cueste construir un estadio pero para el caso del Cristal suficiente con uno del tamaño de Matute y con espacio para unos palcos, tampoco necesitarian construir otro Monumental.


----------



## Oscar10

*Cual es la capacidad minima de un estadio para jugar la Libertadores? en el caso de llegar a una final, cual es la capacidad?*


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *Cual es la capacidad minima de un estadio para jugar la Libertadores? en el caso de llegar a una final, cual es la capacidad?*


La capacidad minima para jugar una final de Copa Libertadores es de 40000 espectadores.

una foto que encontre *Estadio Monumental*


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> O puede ser que la Backus se porte con una suma alta.


en radio ovacion dicen que la municipalidad del rimac les va a ceder terrrenos, ojala que proyecten un estadio con capacidad para disputar una final internacional.


*LÍBERO te adelanta el megaproyecto del estadio propio de Sporting Cristal [INFOGRAFÍA]* :bash: se pasaron..inspirados en el estadio de peñarol? ojala se pronuncien la dirigencia de cristal.









Libero o Sporting Cristal copio la maqueta del futuro estadio de Peñarol. link









web de peñarol. link

*Estadio Elias Aguirre*


----------



## Oscar10

*Que asco da Libero, tira de vagos.*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Líbero, no me sorprende nada del periodismo de cincuenta céntimos.

Mínimo, si Cristal apunta a algo serio debe de pensar en un estadio de 30 mil (solo tribuna o con palcos). Para mayor capacidad ya cuenta con el Nacional.


----------



## Oscar10

*Leí por ahí que el terreno a usar, sería el estadio Alejandro Villanueva que está ubicado en el Rímac. ¿Hay fotos de ese estadio?* *¿Hay hinchas de cristal por aquí?* ..


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *Leí por ahí que el terreno a usar, sería el estadio Alejandro Villanueva que está ubicado en el Rímac. ¿Hay fotos de ese estadio?* *¿Hay hinchas de cristal por aquí?* ..


Estadio Alejandro Villanueva, por la avenida El Sol.









Estadio Mariscal Castilla, por la avenida Flor de Amancaes.


----------



## edu_890

Las dos opciones están muy mal ubicadas es como entrar a la boca del lobo , definitivamente en el rimac no hay espacio SC tiene que construir un estadio que de seguridad y que tenga un aforo de 38 mil personas para que el club pueda cumplir con todos sus compromisos ya sean locales o internacionales , pero soy conciente que para eso van a pasar muchas lunas .


----------



## Indochine

cerca a la av. pizarro existe un terreno, donde entran perfecto un estadio con las dimensiones del antiguo estadio nacional y creo que cristal deveria tener un estadio sin pista atletica.









incluso entrarian ahi matute, el alberto gallardo y el coliseo amauta.








^^
aunque tendrian que expropiar viviendas para tener espacio suficiente para las salidas


----------



## invasorzim

Pues esto ha salido hoy en Perú 21 sobre el estadio para el Cristal:

*El Rímac dará terreno a Cristal para construcción de estadio*
Miércoles 06 de febrero del 2013 | 15:45
*Felipe Cantuarias indicó que la obra se financiará con la venta de palcos suites y de siete mil abonos para el campeonato.*

http://peru21.pe/deportes/rimac-dara-terreno-que-cristal-construya-su-estadio-2116096?href=cat0pos2

En resumen (para el que le de flojera hacer clic, jeje):
- El municipio del Rimac entregaría un terreno al club, no dicen qué terreno.
- El estadio sería de 25 mil espectadores
- Se financiaría con la venta de palcos suites y abonos
- Sería parecido al estadio de Peñarol (supongo que por eso los de Líbero usaron la imagen de ese estadio).
- Mañana habría conferencia de prensa con los detalles del estadio.


----------



## Indochine

^^
en la nota tambien dice que mañana la dirigencia de Cristal ofrecerá una conferencia de prensa para detallar la construcción de su recinto deportivo. Con esto, el club ya no tendrá que estar disputando con los organizadores de eventos musicales el alquiler del Estadio Nacional. 

ojala que el estadio de cristal lo amplien o tenga proyeccion para ampliarlos.
 seria una gran noticia para la infraestructura deportiva de Lima, un estadio mas aparte del Nacional, Monumental, San Marcos, Matute, Miguel Grau y el Alberto Gallardo.


----------



## edu_890

Indochine said:


> cerca a la av. pizarro existe un terreno, donde entran perfecto un estadio con las dimensiones del antiguo estadio nacional y creo que cristal deveria tener un estadio sin pista atletica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> incluso entrarian ahi matute, el alberto gallardo y el coliseo amauta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> aunque tendrian que expropiar viviendas para tener espacio suficiente para las salidas


Definitivamente esa era la mejor opción en el rimac pero creo que ese terreno es privado en el se levantaran condominios .


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Yo creo que así la USMP podría alquilar el Gallardo y utilizarlo como su "casa estable" para que no se siga paseando por el Nacional, Matute, Monumental y Miguel Grau.


----------



## Xtremizta

Jean_Pierre said:


> Yo creo que así la USMP podría alquilar el Gallardo y utilizarlo como su "casa estable" para que no se siga paseando por el Nacional, Matute, Monumental y Miguel Grau.


pero la USMP tiene plata, q construya una villa olimpica a fueras de su universidad y listo.


----------



## victoror08

El estadio San Marcos debería ser remodelado porque es el segundo estadio del Perú con mayor capacidad


----------



## jocho

*Melgar hará realidad su proyecto: "Ciudad del Deporte Mariano Melgar" *

El miércoles último en Sesión de Consejo de la Municipalidad Provincial de Arequipa se aprobó apoyar al club FBC Melgar para que se haga realidad el Mega Proyecto presentado por la Administración Temporal denominado “Ciudad del Deporte Mariano Melgar”.

El alcalde provincial, Dr. Alfredo Zegarra, confirmó la información y adelantó que la idea es convertir a Arequipa en un “atractivo turístico deportivo".
Aprovechando sus buenas migas con el Instituto Peruano del Deporte, propietario del estadio Melgar, se “realizará una triangulación” por la cual la comuna servirá de aval ante el IPD para que Melgar por intermedio de un Patronato, conformado por el club dominó, la municipalidad provincial y un inversionista, se encargue de remodelar las instalaciones del escenario de IV Centenario.
“Se construirá un polideportivo con losas para el fulbito, básquet, pistas de skyboard, áreas verdes, etc.”, explicó el burgomaestre a LÍBERO.
La inversión superaría los 17 millones de soles y comprendería ampliar el aforo del estadio a 30 mil espectadores...

Fuente: http://www.deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2013/03/melgar-hara-realidad-su-proyecto-ciudad.html?m=1

--

Sinceramente espero que se haga realidad, pero conociendo tanto a esta Administración Temporal como a los grandes genios de la Municipalidad Provincial, es mejor tomar todo con pinzas. La verdad, me cuesta mucho creerlo.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional









Estadio San Marcos


----------



## Legionario

jocho said:


> *Melgar hará realidad su proyecto: "Ciudad del Deporte Mariano Melgar" *
> 
> El miércoles último en Sesión de Consejo de la Municipalidad Provincial de Arequipa se aprobó apoyar al club FBC Melgar para que se haga realidad el Mega Proyecto presentado por la Administración Temporal denominado “Ciudad del Deporte Mariano Melgar”.
> 
> El alcalde provincial, Dr. Alfredo Zegarra, confirmó la información y adelantó que la idea es convertir a Arequipa en un “atractivo turístico deportivo".
> Aprovechando sus buenas migas con el Instituto Peruano del Deporte, propietario del estadio Melgar, se “realizará una triangulación” por la cual la comuna servirá de aval ante el IPD para que Melgar por intermedio de un Patronato, conformado por el club dominó, la municipalidad provincial y un inversionista, se encargue de remodelar las instalaciones del escenario de IV Centenario.
> “Se construirá un polideportivo con losas para el fulbito, básquet, pistas de skyboard, áreas verdes, etc.”, explicó el burgomaestre a LÍBERO.
> La inversión superaría los 17 millones de soles y comprendería ampliar el aforo del estadio a 30 mil espectadores...
> 
> Fuente: http://www.deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2013/03/melgar-hara-realidad-su-proyecto-ciudad.html?m=1
> 
> --
> 
> Sinceramente espero que se haga realidad, pero conociendo tanto a esta Administración Temporal como a los grandes genios de la Municipalidad Provincial, es mejor tomar todo con pinzas. La verdad, me cuesta mucho creerlo.


 
Ojala sea real!!


----------



## uspaorkoo

jocho said:


> *Melgar hará realidad su proyecto: "Ciudad del Deporte Mariano Melgar" *
> 
> El miércoles último en Sesión de Consejo de la Municipalidad Provincial de Arequipa se aprobó apoyar al club FBC Melgar para que se haga realidad el Mega Proyecto presentado por la Administración Temporal denominado “Ciudad del Deporte Mariano Melgar”.
> 
> El alcalde provincial, Dr. Alfredo Zegarra, confirmó la información y adelantó que la idea es convertir a Arequipa en un “atractivo turístico deportivo".
> Aprovechando sus buenas migas con el Instituto Peruano del Deporte, propietario del estadio Melgar, se “realizará una triangulación” por la cual la comuna servirá de aval ante el IPD para que Melgar por intermedio de un Patronato, conformado por el club dominó, la municipalidad provincial y un inversionista, se encargue de remodelar las instalaciones del escenario de IV Centenario.
> “Se construirá un polideportivo con losas para el fulbito, básquet, pistas de skyboard, áreas verdes, etc.”, explicó el burgomaestre a LÍBERO.
> La inversión superaría los 17 millones de soles y comprendería ampliar el aforo del estadio a 30 mil espectadores...
> 
> Fuente: http://www.deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2013/03/melgar-hara-realidad-su-proyecto-ciudad.html?m=1
> 
> --
> 
> Sinceramente espero que se haga realidad, pero conociendo tanto a esta Administración Temporal como a los grandes genios de la Municipalidad Provincial, es mejor tomar todo con pinzas. La verdad, me cuesta mucho creerlo.


No me queda muy claro, el complejo sera propiedad de Melgar o del IPD?, porque hablan del estadio melgar y de ampliaciones, pero ese estadio es de propiedad del IPD


----------



## uspaorkoo

Romeo2201 said:


> alguien sabe porque ya no prenden el juego de luces externo que tiene el EStadio Nacional?


Buena pregunta, tambien me di cuenta de eso....espero que no haya sido flor de un momento, o flor de UN DIA como fueron los paneles LED de publicidad, que solo los utilizaron para la inaguracion.

Asumo que quieren ahorrar energia? pero creo que por lo menos para partidos internacionales de clasificatorias, donde la señal se ve a todo el mundo las deberian utilizar.


----------



## El Vecino323

¿Alguien sabe si el Metro Wanka va a pasar cerca del Estadio de Huancayo?


----------



## peruanito

El Vecino323 said:


> ¿Alguien sabe si el Metro Wanka va a pasar cerca del Estadio de Huancayo?


El ferrocarril esta exactamente a 3 cuadras osea 300 metros, para mi es cerca.


----------



## Legionario

*Remodelamiento y concesión*​ 






 
Un gran paso acaba de dar el deporte arequipeño, *la Municipalidad Provincial de Arequipa y el FBC Melgar acordaron ceder el estadio “Mariano Melgar” al club*, a fin de llevar a cabo los proyectos “Ciudad del Deporte” y “Semillero de Menores y Adolescentes”.

Con esta gran iniciativa el deporte arequipeño podrá contar una sede deportiva de primer nivel, apta para la realización de toda actividad deportiva.

Uno de los promotores de este acuerdo, *Renzo Leyton, señaló que: “…el proyecto implica aumentar la capacidad de espectadores, mejorar la infraestructura, hacer canchas auxiliares, gimnasios, explanada para eventos no deportivos y locales comerciales…”.*

En este sentido, explicó que *el siguiente paso es poder cerrar las negociaciones con un grupo inversor que se encargue de llevar a cabo el proyecto: “…a partir de ahora con el convenio se abren muchas posibilidades de inversión, por ahora son tres los inversores que están interesados en la ‘Ciudadela del Deporte’…”*

http://www.fbcmelgar.com.pe/component/k2/item/218-remodelamiento-y-concesión-por-10-años.html


^^

Bueno con esta noticia si se hace realidad la obra, definitivamente queda claro que el Melgar no volvera a jugar en el estadio de la UNSA por lo menos 10 años...


----------



## Indochine

^^
sera interesante ver algun proyecto de ampliacion, no hay tanto espacio, me gustaria que en esa area se construya un nuevo estadio sin pista atletica.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Yo tumbaría el estadio y haría uno desde cero, creo que en ese espacio puede entrar un estadio de futbol algo más grande que Matute. Lo que también me queda la duda es dónde meterían canchas auxiliares y una explanada para eventos no deportivos, salvo que ocupen algún terreno adicional cerca al estadio.


----------



## Indochine

invasorzim said:


> ^^ Yo tumbaría el estadio y haría uno desde cero, creo que en ese espacio puede entrar un estadio de futbol algo más grande que Matute. Lo que también me queda la duda es dónde meterían canchas auxiliares y una explanada para eventos no deportivos, salvo que ocupen algún terreno adicional cerca al estadio.


estadio nuevo y que la posicion de la cancha de futbol sea centrada, no como ahora.


----------



## jocho

^^ Probablemente tengan que hacer eso. El espacio sobrante en exteriores es bastante reducido, y la verdad no veo dónde meterían una explanada adicional (no hay terrenos libres cerca). Supongo que tendrán que cerrar al tránsito las calles que rodean al estadio (salvo la que está en frente de la tribuna Occidente que ya tiene hasta las vías del SIT listas y es parte de la via troncal). 

De hecho tendrán que bajarse también las pistas de atletismo (después de todo, ya se cuenta con el estadio de Umacollo para ello) y probablemente se pierdan los árboles que hay en el área  Pero hasta que se concrete el proyecto, hay para rato. Lo único que pido es que no demore más de dos años y que el Melgar pueda celebrar su centenario en el estadio ya remodelado.


----------



## Legionario

invasorzim said:


> ^^ Yo tumbaría el estadio y haría uno desde cero, creo que en ese espacio puede entrar un estadio de futbol algo más grande que Matute. Lo que también me queda la duda es dónde meterían canchas auxiliares y una explanada para eventos no deportivos, salvo que ocupen algún terreno adicional cerca al estadio.


 
Supongo que ocuparian todo el espacio que rodea al estadio que actualmente es puro cemento (Donde antes ponian juegos de feria FISA entre otras cosas).


Lo que me apena es que Melgar no volveria a jugar en el estadio de la UNSA !!! , por que lei en el periodico que la municipaidad provincial le ha cedido el estadio gratituamente al Melgar por 10 años , ojala hagan campeonatos en la UNSA, seria buena idea que el Huracan juegue ahi la segunda división, que no pierda las buenas condiciones que tiene el estadio ni que lo abandonen!! no me gustaria que sea un elefante blanco que solo sirva para algunos conciertos!!:bash:.


----------



## Indochine

*Cusco: Cerrarán estadio Inca Garcilaso de la Vega por obras*








El director ejecutivo del Plan Copesco, Elio Molina, anunció que entre mayo y junio de este año se cerrará el estadio Inca Garcilaso de la Vega para dar paso a los trabajos de conclusión del primer escenario deportivo del Cusco.

El funcionario regional sostuvo que el cierre será por cuatro a cinco meses, tiempo en el que se piensa acabar con los trabajos de intervención del Estado, consistente en la ampliación de tribunas y el techado del escenario.

Molina precisó que *mientras duren los trabajos no se podrá usar el estadio para eventos deportivos nacionales ni internacionales.*
rpp


----------



## theWrC

Fijo que serán mas de 5 meses 

Donde jugara el garcilaso?


----------



## El Vecino323

He visto en la transmisión del partido de León de Huánuco que estan poniendo butacas en todo el Heraclio Tapia.


----------



## jocho

theWrC said:


> Fijo que serán mas de 5 meses
> 
> Donde jugara el garcilaso?


Y donde jugara el Cienciano...

Supongo que iran a zonas cercanas (Urcos, Juliaca, por ahi Andahuaylas). Para la Libertadores no hay otra que Arequipa.


----------



## Indochine

Una noticia preocupante del Estadio Monumental, ojala defensa civil se ponga asi exhaustivo con los demas estadios de importancia en el pais, creo que el unico que se salva es el Nacional.

*Defensa Civil detecta 93 fallas en la seguridad del estadio Monumental*








Problema. Marco Paredes Gálvez, presidente de la Junta de Propietarios de los palcos suites. Instalaciones no pueden ser usadas aún: veto edil lo impide.

*Coloso descuidado. El local carece de mantenimiento adecuado y de seguridad. Los palcos suites están abandonados desde que fueron clausurados hace 18 meses. Sus propietarios esperan que este mes se subsanen las observaciones.*
Atrás quedó el gran partido de inauguración del novedoso estadio Monumental en Ate, donde en cada localidad del recinto deportivo se encontraba un ferviente hincha de Universitario celebrando el tricampeonato del 2000. Ahora, la realidad es distinta, en este coloso deportivo que alberga a más de 65 mil espectadores, en la última inspección de detalle realizada por Defensa Civil de la Municipalidad de Lima se hallaron 93 observaciones de seguridad.

Estas faltas muestran un total descuido en temas de mantenimiento y seguridad de parte de las distintas directivas que administraron el club estudiantil y sobre todo el estado de abandono en que se encuentran los palcos suites del estadio, los cuales permanecen clausurados desde hace 18 meses, tras la muerte del hincha aliancista Walter Oyarce, en el año 2011, a cargo de vándalos seguidores de la "U".

*GRIETAS Y ÓXIDO*
Pero centrémonos en los problemas de seguridad. Defensa Civil indicó que el Monumental necesita reparar las grietas en el techo de concreto de la subestación eléctrica, además pide identificar el origen de la humedad y salitre en las estructuras de concreto de los techos de los túneles, también ocurre en los cuartos de bombas y en los techos de los camerinos ubicados en el perímetro de la cancha de fútbol.

Según el documento edil, la autoridad pide realizar mantenimiento contra el óxido y la corrosión de las estructuras metálicas de las mallas y tubos de acero de los pasadizos peatonales y vehiculares del recinto deportivo, también de los techos y vigas del área de restaurantes y de las estructuras metálicas de los palcos. 

¿Qué sucede con este estadio? ¿Tan solo a 11 años de inaugurado... se está oxidando? *Las 93 observaciones tendrán que ser subsanadas este mes por la directiva de Universitario, la junta de propietarios de los palcos y Gremco. Si no es así, la autoridad municipal no dará la licencia de funcionamiento al estadio, y esta medida obligaría al plantel crema a participar de sus encuentros como local en el campeonato Descentralizado en otro recinto.*

*PALCOS CLAUSURADOS*
A raíz de la muerte de Walter Oyarce en el estadio Monumental, el 24 de setiembre del 2011 a manos de malos hinchas de Universitario, los 1.200 palcos suites que tiene el estadio fueron clausurados por el municipio de Ate.

Desde entonces han pasado 18 meses de abandono. Estos palcos que en su momento estaban valorizados en 30 mil dólares, hoy lucen olvidados por sus propietarios, quienes no les dan mantenimiento, porque ya no pueden usarlos cuando el equipo crema juega sus encuentros deportivos.

"Cuando ocurrió la muerte del hincha de Alianza Lima, la comuna de Ate clausuró el estadio completo. Pero creemos que Julio Pacheco, presidente de Universitario de ese entonces, acordó con la autoridad edil levantar el veto del estadio y solo clausurar los palcos suites, salvando sus intereses, pero perjudicando a los más de mil propietarios", comentó Marco Paredes Gálvez, presidente de la Junta de Propietarios de los palcos suites.

Defensa Civil notó el abandono de estos palcos y detectó 26 observaciones en dichas localidades privadas de las 93 encontradas en todo el recinto deportivo; por ejemplo colocar la espiga a tierra de los enchufes para los microondas, colocar señalización de riesgo eléctrico en los tableros, etc. 

Paredes y su grupo de trabajo vienen trabajando para subsanar las observaciones en los palcos. Además, espera que la junta directiva de la 'U' y Gremco también realicen las correcciones en el estadio.

"A más tardar en abril queremos obtener luz verde de Defensa Civil, para que el concejo de Ate levante la clausura de los palcos suites y los más de 10 mil hinchas puedan usar sus propiedades, para darles mantenimiento y disfrutar a nuestro equipo", concluyó Paredes.

*Rocío Chávez: Subsanaremos lo observado*
Por su parte, Rocío Chávez, administradora temporal de Universitario, indicó que desde las últimas semanas el personal del club está trabajando para subsanar las observaciones planteadas por Defensa Civil.

"Nos encontramos saneando las observaciones para que el estadio se encuentre apto, para nosotros es importante contar con la licencia de funcionamiento. Pero ahora hay que destacar que la actual directiva encontró un estadio descuidado por sus anteriores administradores, no se le hizo ninguna clase de mantenimiento. Ahora tratamos de recuperar el estadio", indicó Rocío Chávez.

La administradora informó que en el diseño original del estadio de Ate se contaba con ocho ascensores, pero la constructora Gremco edificó tan solo uno y está ubicado en la tribuna occidente.

*Claves*
Entre las observaciones de Defensa Civil figura la falta de colocación de interruptores diferenciales para el sistema de tomacorrientes.

Además, falta aplicar retardante de fuego en la cobertura de alfombras de todas las oficinas.
link

^^
Esto tambien es el resultado del mal manejo de las anteriores dirigencias del club


----------



## peruanito

No es novedad del monumental, es grande, pero no de lo mejor.


----------



## Oscar10

*Ya me imagino la situación de los demás estadios del país.*


----------



## marcos_vc30

Supongo que mejor que el Monumental, ese estadio siempre ha tenido problemas de seguridad, no es de ahora.


----------



## Indochine

*Informacion que encontre del Estadio UNSA de Arequipa*

















fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

marcos_vc30 said:


> Supongo que mejor que el Monumental, ese estadio siempre ha tenido problemas de seguridad, no es de ahora.


En los Estadios de Lima hay problemas de seguridad y en los 3 mas importantes tienen antecedentes de muertos, el ultimo fue el Monumental , en el Nacional ya sabemos de la tragedia, y en Matute fallecio un hincha de alianza en un clasico en los años 90 que fue arrojado al profundo foso de lado de la tribuna sur que separa con el campo de futbol, se supone que uno va ver futbol y no se deberia lamentar muertes ni violencia.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Ya que hablas del foso de Matute creo que deberian taparlo o bajar la cancha unos metros y eliminarlo, ganarian algo mas de capacidad aparte de eliminar esa trampa mortal.


----------



## Indochine

^^
En el Estadio de la Universidad San Agustin la separacion de la tribuna con la pista atletica tambien es un foso



























^^
revisando la foto, se da a lado de 3 tribunas


----------



## Oscar10

marcos_vc30 said:


> Supongo que mejor que el Monumental, ese estadio siempre ha tenido problemas de seguridad, no es de ahora.


*Supones mal.*


----------



## Legionario

Buena Info de la Unsa! , x cierto eso es lo que me gusta de la unsa el Foso!! ya que un estadio con rejas se ve feo.


----------



## UNIXX

edit.


----------



## RoVi

*Presidente del CRD-Arequipa ve complicado que se haga realidad la "Ciudad del Deporte Mariano Melgar"*

El presidente del Consejo Regional del Deporte de Arequipa, José Antonio Puyó Perry, aclaró que aún el IPD no ha firmado el convenio de cesión en uso del estadio Melgar a un patronado conformado por el Club Melgar y la Municipalidad Provincial de Arequipa.

“Eso está por verse”, aclaró. “Es un proyecto que se tiene que estudiar mucho. Hay que ver las partes legales, todavía no llegó nada por escrito al IPD”.
El mismo presidente nacional del IPD-Nacional, Francisco Boza, ha comentado que la propuesta de la comuna mistiana es interesante; pero legalmente se tiene que encontrar un fórmula para hacerlo viable.

Por su parte las ligas de atletismo y de boxeo han pedido, que en caso se logre concretar la firma del convenio, se les incluya dentro del mega proyecto denominado: “Ciudad del Deporte Mariano Melgar”.

Fuente: http://deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2013...rteaqp+(DEPORTEAQP)&utm_content=Google+Reader


----------



## jocho

^^ la veo muy dificil que se haga. La verdad, ni a la Municipalidad ni a la AT les creo ni media palabra (y ya vemos como son de incompetentes). Y ya sabíamos que el IPD se iba a poner jodido.

Por último, nada de esto se hará si no hay un inversor interesado. La AT anunció uno, pero estoy seguro que era mentira.

Una pena


----------



## Legionario

jocho said:


> ^^ la veo muy dificil que se haga. La verdad, ni a la Municipalidad ni a la AT les creo ni media palabra (y ya vemos como son de incompetentes). Y ya sabíamos que el IPD se iba a poner jodido.
> 
> Por último, nada de esto se hará si no hay un inversor interesado. La AT anunció uno, pero estoy seguro que era mentira.
> 
> Una pena


 Lo mas facil es encontrar el inversor, esoy seguro! siempre hay especulaciones en esta ciudad para hacer alguna obra , pero se que se hara realidad, aunque facilmente demore mas de lo que pensamos.


----------



## Inyector

Respecto a las fosas alrededor de las canchas de fútbol (y pistas atléticas) en los estadios; la FIFA (y en particular la UEFA) no consideran a los estadios con fosas de este tipo, como estadios 4 estrellas; osea para finales de Champions.

Esto lo digo porque hace unos años en Mexico se les ocurrió compara sus estadio con los e la UEFA y se dieron cuenta del detalle de las fosas.

Si no me equivoco en Perú los estadios que tienen esa características son Matute y la UNSA.


----------



## Inyector

Siempre fue mi debilidad el estadio de la UNSA, y como siempre dice el personal técnico de la CONMEBOL que revisa las instalaciones de ese estadio "falta maquillarlo". Le veo mucho potencial y poca inversión necesaria.

Primero lo techaría en sus 4 tribunas y pondría una iluminación excelente (tipo estadio nacional), al mismo tiempo que pondría pantallas gigantes (no el marcador electrónico horroroso que hubo instalado) en las tribunas norte y sur, le pondría butacas con respaldar en oriente y occidente y arreglaría el tema del sonido. Finalmente instalaría una pista atlética de 8 carriles (oficial para el atletismo); equiparía las zonas de periodistas, haría 2 salones de conferencias, y remodelaría los camerinos y baños.

La UNSA pierde mucho en no poner a punto el recinto. Arequipa cuenta con buena oferta hotelera y les gusta a los turistas tiene feeling. Yo que las autoridades, me pondría las pilas y remodelo el estadio para realizar eventos.

Por ejemplo, en Europa ciudades pequeñas, postulan a eventos deportivos (como los juegos mediterraneos) y construyen la infraestructura deportiva (también pequeña) para luego vender la ciudad y hacer otros eventos (competencias interuniversidades en europa, competencias de atletismo). Se imaginan si Arequipa fuera sede de atletismo de un interuniversidades en america del sur?, Si realizara unas universiadas en america del sur?


----------



## skyperu34

Me gusta el estadio de la UNSA, se ve imponente!


----------



## edu_890

Pista atlética , techo y el estadio de la UNSA es mundialista para el Perú 2042


----------



## EBNKIKE

Siempre me he preguntado el porque para la Copa America del 2004, todos los estadios que fueron sesde recibieron una buena remodelada, pero el de la UNSA, ni lo tocaron.hno:

También me gusta este Estadio, pero le hace falta ya una buena remodelada, antes era el gemelo del Nacional de Lima.:lol:


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Será porque los otros estadios estaban hechos una desgracia mientras que el UNSA todavía estaba aceptable. Aunque sí, hubieran aprovechado esa oportunidad para colocar butacas en las tribunas al menos.


----------



## miGuEl-aQp

invasorzim said:


> ^^ Será porque los otros estadios estaban hechos una desgracia mientras que el UNSA todavía estaba aceptable. Aunque sí, hubieran aprovechado esa oportunidad para colocar butacas en las tribunas al menos.


Otra razón fue porque la UNSA no pertenece al IPD y los demás si


----------



## El Vecino323

EBNKIKE said:


> Siempre me he preguntado el porque para la Copa America del 2004, todos los estadios que fueron sesde recibieron una buena remodelada, pero el de la UNSA, ni lo tocaron.hno:
> 
> También me gusta este Estadio, pero le hace falta ya una buena remodelada, antes era el gemelo del Nacional de Lima.:lol:


Para la Copa América del 2004 la UNSA tenia apenas 9 años, estaba relativamente nuevo. El resto de estadios, como el Mansiche, Elías Aguirre, Jorge Basadre, Miguel Grau estaban viejos y con las justas albergaban 10 mil personas, como se diría, necesitaban una remodelación a gritos.


----------



## lolo97al

Que bien ...el monumental con una remodelación como las mencionadas sería uno de los mejores de sudamérica ...aca unas imagenes parecidas a este despues de una remodelacion( Borussia Dortmund-Signal Iduna Park)


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional - Concierto The Cure


----------



## theWrC

asu!fotazo que bueno que se lleno

que pena que el 360 tour de U2 no vino la la iluminación exterior del estadio hubiera sido algo epico


----------



## Indochine

Estadio San Marcos








fabrizio16


----------



## chikobestia

*Estadio Nacional.​*


----------



## Robert.Ch

Estoy viendo el partido entre JA y AL, y estan jugando en Chiclayo.
Dije, mostro! ya cambiaron la cancha!!!
pero vi que seguia la misma cancha sintetica, y los locutores lo confirmaron hablando sobre el pasto sintetico, y las tribunas se ven igualitas....
entonces que han hecho todo este tiempo?
No se habia ido el JA a jugar a Olmos porque el estadio chiclayano estaba en remodelación?
¿que paso?
¿o es que los comentaristas y yo nos hemos equivocado, y ya cambiaron el cesped por el natural?


----------



## karlosystem

gran decepcion del gobierno regional de chiclayo y el actual gobierno atraves del IPD y MIN EDU, no se empieza las obras aun , seguro los funcionarios no encuentran la forma o el mecanismo para robar una tajada del presupuesto asignado.


----------



## Poligono

Y un día volví por aquí. :')

A ver si puedo aportar con algo. kay:


----------



## Robert.Ch

Bueno este debe ser el unico retraso de obras que todos apoyan...
Aun seguira abierto el estadio Garcilaso de la Vega...
Real Garcilaso clasifico a cuartos de final de la Libertadores!!!
Esperemos que llego mas lejos aun!!!


----------



## globalCitizen5

^^ Entre los ocho mejores del continente! Real Garcilaso como los grandes del C U S C O !!!


----------



## invasorzim

Si van a seguir usando el estadio Garcilaso para la Libertadores minimo que le den una mano de pintura a las tribunas populares, que quede pendiente la remodelacion.


----------



## jocho

Ójala lo cierren y remodelen para la segunda mitad del año.


----------



## Oscar10

*Escuché por ahí que Garcilaso sería local en Urcos. *


----------



## auccay chapcha

Cuzco se merece un estadio de la p.t.m (hasta mejor del "Nacional")


----------



## uspaorkoo

invasorzim said:


> Si van a seguir usando el estadio Garcilaso para la Libertadores minimo que le den una mano de pintura a las tribunas populares, que quede pendiente la remodelacion.


Eso es algo que yo vengo pidiendo hace rato!!!, supuestamente no lo hacian porque la excusa era que si igual lo iban a remodelar todo, ya no tenia sentido pintarlo.

Pero con esto de que el Garcilaso esta en cuartos de final no me sorprenderia que aplazen el cierre del estadio (como lo han venido haciendo). Si esto se da, por lo menos que le den una manito de pintura a las tribunas porque realmente estan tan sucias que hasta da asco sentarse.


----------



## Oscar10

*La nueva cancha sintética del "Lolo"*


----------



## sotlab

¿Qué habrá pasado con las sub-divisiones en el Lolo, alguien sabe?

******

Bueno, aquí subo un video donde se ve la evolución del Aliardo Soria de Pucallpa, buenísimo.


----------



## jocho

Bien por el Lolo, aunque me gustaría que siquiera le hubiesen dejado una tribuna más.


----------



## El Sampi

Estadio de Pucallpa








Estadio del Anzhi de Rusia








Alguna coincidencia? :nuts:


----------



## Jean_Pierre

El color solamente :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Indochine

*Ultimas capturas de Google Earth









Estadio Max Agustin









Estadio 25 de noviembre









Estadio Rosas Pampa









Estadio UNSA









Estadio Nacional









Estadio Jorge Basadre









Estadio mansiche









Estadio Miguel Grau (piura)









Estadio Miguel Grau









Estadio Elias Aguirre









Estadio Garcilaso









Estadio Monumental 'U'









Estadio Alejandro Villanueva 'matute'









Estadio Heroes de San Ramon









Estadio Heraclio Tapia









Estadio San Marcos









Estadio Alberto Gallardo 'san martin'









Estadio Lolo Fernandez

El estadio aliardo soria aun no se muestra remodelado*


----------



## YOELDS

Buena recopilación!


----------



## Indochine

*Real Garcilaso construirá un nuevo estadio*
Real Garcilaso es un club joven pero con una vida acelerada. En 4 años logró el título de la Copa Perú, el subcampeonato nacional y la clasificación a los cuartos de final de la Copa Libertadores. ¿Qué sigue? La construcción de un estadio propio.

Depor confirmó la noticia con el jefe de prensa del club, Carlos Vilca. “Es cierto, en enero el club compró un terreno de 90 hectáreas y en julio comenzarán las obras. Lo primero que haremos serán canchas de entrenamiento, luego vendrá todo lo demás”.

El proyecto contempla canchas para el primer equipo y las divisiones menores, la construcción de un estadio, además de restaurantes y hoteles que permitirán ingresos para pagar la inversión.

El terreno se encuentra a 45 minutos de la plaza de armas de Cusco, en la zona de Anchibamba entre Oropesa y Lucre. En los próximos días se espera que la dirigencia de más detalles sobre las obras, las cuales en principio
fuente


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *La nueva cancha sintética del "Lolo"*


buenas fotos, a primera vista parace que es de buena calidad, no como lo que colocaron en el estadio nacional.


una panoramica:
flickr








^^
el Nacional y Matute


----------



## skyperu34

Excelente recopilación de los estadios, gracias! Tengo curiosidad también de ver los estadios de Tumbes, Sullana, Pucallpa (que está chevere en fotos), Puno, Juliaca, el Mariano Melgar de Arequipa, Moyobamba o Tarapoto, Ica, Ayacucho, urcos y Abancay... si se pudiera claro...


----------



## MIG2010

El Estadio central de Cusco con techado y ampliado a 46 000 asientos lucirà fantastico.


----------



## Indochine




----------



## Indochine

Este informe acaba de salir en el comercio:

*VIDEO: estadio Garcilaso del Cusco será cerrado un año para ser remodelado*
El Cienciano vs. Cristal de este domingo será el último partido del torneo que se juegue en el antiguo recinto que será modernizado




*“¡Hasta luego Cusco!”.* Así anuncia el club Cienciano en su Facebook oficial el partido de este domingo 2 de junio (3:30 p.m.) ante Cristal. Será el último encuentro de la temporada del equipo ‘Rojo’ en el estadio Garcilaso de la Vega.

*¿Por qué? El recinto ubicado en el distrito cusqueño de Wanchaq será remodelado como parte del Plan Copesco.* Extraoficialmente, se sabe que en la modernización se invertirá un aproximado de 30 millones de nuevos soles. Las obras incluyen el techado de las tribunas, muy parecido a lo que se hizo en el Estadio Nacional de Lima. Las paredes exteriores darán al recinto el aspecto de un kero colorido.

Los trabajos tendrán una duración mínima de 10 meses, tiempo que podría extenderse, tal como ocurre con la mayoría de obras en el país.

A partir de la fecha 20 del Descentralizado, *Cienciano debutará como local* ante Unión Comercio e*n el estadio Monumental Condebamba de Abancay*. Real Garcilaso, luego de su gran participación en la Copa Libertadores, se meterá lleno en el torneo local.* La ‘Máquina Celeste’ será local en Urcos.* En dicho estadio recibirá a Alianza Lima en la fecha 19.
fuente


----------



## onechann

*Espero que el estadio quede genial *


----------



## MIG2010

Indochine said:


> Este informe acaba de salir en el comercio:
> 
> *VIDEO: estadio Garcilaso del Cusco será cerrado un año para ser remodelado*
> El Cienciano vs. Cristal de este domingo será el último partido del torneo que se juegue en el antiguo recinto que será modernizado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“¡Hasta luego Cusco!”.* Así anuncia el club Cienciano en su Facebook oficial el partido de este domingo 2 de junio (3:30 p.m.) ante Cristal. Será el último encuentro de la temporada del equipo ‘Rojo’ en el estadio Garcilaso de la Vega.
> 
> *¿Por qué? El recinto ubicado en el distrito cusqueño de Wanchaq será remodelado como parte del Plan Copesco.* Extraoficialmente, se sabe que en la modernización se invertirá un aproximado de 30 millones de nuevos soles. Las obras incluyen el techado de las tribunas, muy parecido a lo que se hizo en el Estadio Nacional de Lima. Las paredes exteriores darán al recinto el aspecto de un kero colorido.
> 
> Los trabajos tendrán una duración mínima de 10 meses, tiempo que podría extenderse, tal como ocurre con la mayoría de obras en el país.
> 
> A partir de la fecha 20 del Descentralizado, *Cienciano debutará como local* ante Unión Comercio e*n el estadio Monumental Condebamba de Abancay*. Real Garcilaso, luego de su gran participación en la Copa Libertadores, se meterá lleno en el torneo local.* La ‘Máquina Celeste’ será local en Urcos.* En dicho estadio recibirá a Alianza Lima en la fecha 19.
> fuente


_EL presupuesto para el estadio de Cusco,esta entre 80-100 millones de soles,asi lo dio a conocer el mismo presidente regional,no sè de dónde sacaron los señores de El Comercio,que el monto de la obra serà 30 millones.
Asimismo no solo es techado,ES AMPLIACION,la nueva capacidad rondarà las 46000 personas,tambien tendra butacas,sistema de iluminacion convencional,tableros electronicos y mejoramiento de la cancha entre otras obras._


----------



## Bajopontino

Conociendo a la prensa Peruana, facil querian decir 30 millones de dolares ...


----------



## MicroX

Los policarbonatos del Monumental y Nacional se deben ir. Es una obstrucción fea y los espectadores deciden sentarse en los niveles más altos y el estadio parece vacío.


----------



## S1ck3l

*Estadio de San Marcos*










El estadio de San Marcos tiene el espacio suficiente como para remodelarlo y realizar un estadio parecido al Azadi Stadium


----------



## alibiza_1014

Me gusta ese Azadi Stadium, donde queda?, tienes razon ese tipo de remodelacion le caeria como anillo al dedo al Estadio de San Marcos. Pareceria q fueras arquitecto o q esta estudiando la carrera. Diste en el clavo, somo se dice. Un diseño que no es de lo más moderno, pero si bastante funcional y clasico.


----------



## S1ck3l

*Estadio de San Marcos*

En Teheran Iran, su diseño es impresionante lo vi en World Stadiums, tiene una capacidad para 100000 espectadores, la bandeja de abajo es totalmente igual, sin techo es mejor pues se ahorraría mucho dinero, el ingreso sería por túneles, podría tener estacionamientos subterráneos. Su costo en desarrollarlo no creo que sea demasiado, la entrada se puede ampliar. Bueno para la Ingeniería no existen limites y ese espacio estaría bien.

Saludos.


----------



## skyperu34

El Garcilazo va a quedar muy bien con su remodelación. Bien merecido Cusco!


----------



## El Vecino323

¿Por qué Cienciano se va a Andahualas o Abancay, y no juega en Sicuani?. El estadio Tupac Amaru fue reinaugurado hace poco aunque tiene pasto sintético. Cienciano jugó ahí un partido en el 2011 contra CNI y llevó más de 7000 personas.


----------



## MicroX

El Vecino323 said:


> ¿Por qué Cienciano se va a Andahualas o Abancay, y no juega en Sicuani?. El estadio Tupac Amaru fue reinaugurado hace poco aunque tiene pasto sintético. Cienciano jugó ahí un partido en el 2011 contra CNI y llevó más de 7000 personas.


Por el pasto sintético.


----------



## MIG2010

El pasto sintetico,es la causa.


----------



## El Vecino323

MicroX said:


> Por el pasto sintético.


El pasto sintético es mal que acecha a los estadios peruanos. Una pena por Sicuani


----------



## Nazoter

que fue de las luces led , que estaban por afuera, del estadio nacional??? en los ultimos partidos de la seleccion no las vi encendidas =(


----------



## uspaorkoo

Nazoter said:


> que fue de las luces led , que estaban por afuera, del estadio nacional??? en los ultimos partidos de la seleccion no las vi encendidas =(


Y no te olvides de los paneles LED de publicidad, que solo los utilizaron en la inaguracion, y luego nunca mas se vieron.


----------



## chikobestia

El Jueves estuvieron encendidas las luces de los exteriores del Nacional, la verdad que hace tiempo no los veía prendidas.


----------



## seemchecho

Buenisima recopilacion!! Indochine, ni me imaginaba que hubiera tantos estadios pequenhos,(en el interior del pais) bueno son pobre en infraestructra, pero peor seria no tener nada, ahora falta que el gobierno y el ipd ponga mucho de su parte para mejorarlos, y asi alimentar mas aun el amor por el deporte.


----------



## Oscar10

*Hablando de pantallas LED, en el último partido de cristal se pudo ver los avances del nuevo tablero electronico.*










_foto: depor_


----------



## victoror08

Pero no que se iban a cambiar de lugar?


----------



## invasorzim

En el tema de los paneles publicitarios LED del Nacional, no será que los auspiciadores no quieren usarlos porque son más caros que los paneles clásicos? A muy pocas marcas les interesará pagar de más cuando los paneles LED mostrarían la misma publicidad que los paneles comunes y corrientes, y si le quisieran meter animaciones o mostrar su marca en todos los paneles a la vez por unos segundos pues les saldría más caro aún.


----------



## Irenko

En qué habrá quedado la remodelación del Estadio Ciudad de Cumaná de Ayacucho???? y por qué no programan partidos en horario nocturno al León de Huánuco si ya está todo instalado, como sí lo hacen para partidos de Copa Perú???


----------



## El Vecino323

Irenko said:


> En qué habrá quedado la remodelación del Estadio Ciudad de Cumaná de Ayacucho???? y por qué no programan partidos en horario nocturno al León de Huánuco si ya está todo instalado, como sí lo hacen para partidos de Copa Perú???


Hay un problema, por un tema político, entre el presidente de León de Huánuco y el alcalde de la ciudad. otro ejemplo mas de que la política y fútbol no se mezclan.


----------



## MicroX

Que estadio (o estadios) usa el Juan Aurich durante la renovación del Eliías Aguirre

Lo mismo para la Vallejo


----------



## El Vecino323

MicroX said:


> Que estadio (o estadios) usa el Juan Aurich durante la renovación del Eliías Aguirre
> 
> Lo mismo para la Vallejo



El Aurich está jugando en el Francisco Mendoza Pizarro de Olmos y Vallejo en el Municipal de Casa Grande


----------



## MicroX

El Vecino323 said:


> El Aurich está jugando en el Francisco Mendoza Pizarro de Olmos y Vallejo en el Municipal de Casa Grande


No había otro estadio que Aurich usaba?


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Solamente ha usado el de Olmos.


----------



## UNMSM06

Lecl74 said:


> Me gusta la idea! En un partido como el Peru Ecuador mucha mas gente hubiera tenido oportunidad de ir.


En los exteriores del estadio de San Marcos hay como canchitas que se han acoplado en la pista. esta sobre un terreno elevado y hay una linda vista del callao, el mar, las islas y las gruas que se ven espectaculares; sin enbargo toda esa pista, solía jugar ahí, esta con grandes rajaduras. Todo el terreno del estadio como que se está hundiendo. Tenía entendido que se construyó sobre un terreno sanitario, una lástima se puede ver que se puede levantar más pero el terreno quizás ya no lo permita.


----------



## skikecity

Oscar10 said:


> Hablando de pantallas LED, en el último partido de cristal se pudo ver los avances del nuevo tablero electronico.
> 
> foto: depor


No que iban a construir su estadio en el Rimac?


----------



## El Vecino323

MicroX said:


> No había otro estadio que Aurich usaba?


Antiguamente ha jugado en el César Flores de Lambayeque incluso llego a jugar en Jaén en el Víctor Montoya. Esta temporada solo ha jugado en Olmos y me parece que tres partidos en el Elías Aguirre.


----------



## Oscar10

skikecity said:


> No que iban a construir su estadio en el Rimac?


*Los hinchas de cristal no apoyaron el proyecto, fracasó.*


----------



## Bajopontino

Oscar10 said:


> *Los hinchas de cristal no apoyaron el proyecto, fracasó.*


La idea era descabellada desde el principio. Las canchas que habian surgerido como opciones tienen accesos bien dificiles y construir un estadio de 20,000 era imposible alla. Ya la misma Florida es mucha mas accesible que Ciudad y Campo o Flor de Amancaes (de verdad, a quien se le ocurrio que podian construir un estadio si quiera de 4,000 alla??).

Cristal tiene el Estadio Alberto Gallardo por 8 años mas (si no me equivoco), debe seguir usandolo y mejorandolo un poco. Ojala que el proyecto de recuperacion (http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2011/10/27/ganadores-del-concurso-de-tratamiento-para-el-espacio-publico-el-rimac/eje-estrategico/) tome fuerza, y seria posible construir un estadio por el "nuevo parque central" en Elespuru.


----------



## skikecity

Bajopontino said:


> La idea era descabellada desde el principio. Las canchas que habian surgerido como opciones tienen accesos bien dificiles y construir un estadio de 20,000 era imposible alla. Ya la misma Florida es mucha mas accesible que Ciudad y Campo o Flor de Amancaes (de verdad, a quien se le ocurrio que podian construir un estadio si quiera de 4,000 alla??).
> 
> Cristal tiene el Estadio Alberto Gallardo por 8 años mas (si no me equivoco), debe seguir usandolo y mejorandolo un poco. Ojala que el proyecto de recuperacion (http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2011/10/27/ganadores-del-concurso-de-tratamiento-para-el-espacio-publico-el-rimac/eje-estrategico/) tome fuerza, y seria posible construir un estadio por el "nuevo parque central" en Elespuru.


El tamaño del terreno tampoco lo vi adecuado. Porque al costado hay una igl


----------



## skikecity

Bajopontino said:


> La idea era descabellada desde el principio. Las canchas que habian surgerido como opciones tienen accesos bien dificiles y construir un estadio de 20,000 era imposible alla. Ya la misma Florida es mucha mas accesible que Ciudad y Campo o Flor de Amancaes (de verdad, a quien se le ocurrio que podian construir un estadio si quiera de 4,000 alla??).
> 
> Cristal tiene el Estadio Alberto Gallardo por 8 años mas (si no me equivoco), debe seguir usandolo y mejorandolo un poco. Ojala que el proyecto de recuperacion (http://www.plataformaarquitectura.cl/2011/10/27/ganadores-del-concurso-de-tratamiento-para-el-espacio-publico-el-rimac/eje-estrategico/) tome fuerza, y seria posible construir un estadio por el "nuevo parque central" en Elespuru.


El tamaño del terreno tampoco lo vi adecuado. Porque al costado hay una iglesia y una comisaria. Muy aparte el acceso era solo por la avenida Amancaes, La cual el acceso lo terminaba de hacer imposoble.


----------



## uspaorkoo

Robert.Ch said:


> a ver a ver....dejame entenderte, según tu tesis si uno se refiere a una actividad realizada en un lugar geopoliticamente "inmenso" es incorrecto mencionar que cualquier actividad se realizo en dicho lugar solo por el hecho de ser "inmenso" y que lo correcto es referirse a la división geopoliticamente mas especifica o casi especifica ¿es eso lo que quieres decir?
> Entonces, si partimos con los argumentos de esa llamada "tesis", sería incorrecto decir que Perú jugo un partido de futbol en Brasil ya que como ese país es "inmeso", lo correcto sería mencionar con exactitud por lo menos a la ciudad donde se realizó dicho juego.
> Otro ejemplo, sería incorrecto que un orcopampino diga que es arequipeño, ya que como Arequipa es "inmensa", tiene que especificar que es de Orcopampa y no de Arequipa región ya que estaría utilizando incorrectamente los términos.
> Si un inmigrante dice "me voy a vivir a Rusia", esta hablando incorrectamente ya que como Rusia es un país "inmenso", lo correcto es que diga a que ciudad se va a vivir.
> ¿Es asi como se debe hablar?
> 
> Brother, asesorate bien.... no confundas lo "comunmente hablado" con lo "correctamente hablado".
> Que no te guste a que alguien se refiere a Espinar como Cusco región, es tu lio, pero que referirse a Espinar es referirse también a Cusco es correcto mires por donde lo mires.
> Error hubiese sido si alguien hubiera dicho "...el partido se jugó en la ciudad del Cusco...", ahi sí es un error porque se refiere a ciudad y no a región, pero si no se especifica no hay ningún problema en asociarlo con su división jerárquica que lo contiene, en este caso "región del Cusco".
> 
> Definitivamente veo que los cusqueños tienen ciertos complejos con los gentilicios y divisiones geoplíticas internas de la región, recuerdo hace un mes aprox que comenzaron a jalarse de los pelos mis compatriotas cusqueños cuando en otro thread se ofendieron al leer la palabra "provinciano" referida a un ciudadano nacido en la ciudad del Cusco, y aseveraron que solo de le dice "provinciano" al que nació en una provincia cuya capital no sea la capital del la región. Es decir, alguien de Urcos SÍ era pronvinciano, pero alguien de la ciudad del Cusco NO era provinciano. Infundado totalmente.... e inclusive llegaron a mecionar que un cusqueño tiene derecho a sentirse mas peruano que cualquier otro ciudadano... yo ni segui comentando al ver tanta "barbaridad" junta. Una pena y verguenza.
> 
> Saludos


Estaba a punto de aplaudir tu comentario hasta que lei: "Definitivamente veo que los cusqueños tienen ciertos complejos con los gentilicios y divisiones geoplíticas internas de la región", yo como cusqueño le vengo tratando de hacer ver a MIG lo ridiculo de su comentario, y no creo tener ese complejo al que haces mencion. Si, hay mucho regionalismo en el Cusco, sin lugar a duda, pero no al punto que mencionas, por lo menos NO DE TODOS. Nunca hay que generalizar.


----------



## Robert.Ch

OK, concuerdo en que las generalizaciones no son adecuadas.
Slds


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Robert.Ch said:


> No es incorrecto decirlo.... que te pidan especificar su provincia no invalida lo otro. Diferenciemos lo correcto de lo común!!!
> Saludos


No digo que lo invalida. Vuelveme a leer y estoy a favor de decir que se debería decir Lima a las provincias que rodean la capital.

Asegurado o no, es una forma asolapada de discriminación: "solo la capital tiene derecho a ser Lima" pero todo lo demás fuera de Lima sí puede ser agrupado a nivel macro.

Bueno, mucha vaina fuera del tema, la cosa es ESTADIOS PERUANOS.


----------



## MIG2010

Robert.Ch said:


> a ver a ver....dejame entenderte, según tu tesis si uno se refiere a una actividad realizada en un lugar geopoliticamente "inmenso" es incorrecto mencionar que cualquier actividad se realizo en dicho lugar solo por el hecho de ser "inmenso" y que lo correcto es referirse a la división geopoliticamente mas especifica o casi especifica ¿es eso lo que quieres decir?
> Entonces, si partimos con los argumentos de esa llamada "tesis", sería incorrecto decir que Perú jugo un partido de futbol en Brasil ya que como ese país es "inmeso", lo correcto sería mencionar con exactitud por lo menos a la ciudad donde se realizó dicho juego.
> Otro ejemplo, sería incorrecto que un orcopampino diga que es arequipeño, ya que como Arequipa es "inmensa", tiene que especificar que es de Orcopampa y no de Arequipa región ya que estaría utilizando incorrectamente los términos.
> Si un inmigrante dice "me voy a vivir a Rusia", esta hablando incorrectamente ya que como Rusia es un país "inmenso", lo correcto es que diga a que ciudad se va a vivir.
> ¿Es asi como se debe hablar?
> 
> Brother, asesorate bien.... no confundas lo "comunmente hablado" con lo "correctamente hablado".
> Que no te guste a que alguien se refiere a Espinar como Cusco región, es tu lio, pero que referirse a Espinar es referirse también a Cusco es correcto mires por donde lo mires.
> Error hubiese sido si alguien hubiera dicho "...el partido se jugó en la ciudad del Cusco...", ahi sí es un error porque se refiere a ciudad y no a región, pero si no se especifica no hay ningún problema en asociarlo con su división jerárquica que lo contiene, en este caso "región del Cusco".
> 
> Definitivamente veo que los cusqueños tienen ciertos complejos con los gentilicios y divisiones geoplíticas internas de la región, recuerdo hace un mes aprox que comenzaron a jalarse de los pelos mis compatriotas cusqueños cuando en otro thread se ofendieron al leer la palabra "provinciano" referida a un ciudadano nacido en la ciudad del Cusco, y aseveraron que solo de le dice "provinciano" al que nació en una provincia cuya capital no sea la capital del la región. Es decir, alguien de Urcos SÍ era pronvinciano, pero alguien de la ciudad del Cusco NO era provinciano. Infundado totalmente.... e inclusive llegaron a mecionar que un cusqueño tiene derecho a sentirse mas peruano que cualquier otro ciudadano... yo ni segui comentando al ver tanta "barbaridad" junta. Una pena y verguenza.
> 
> Saludos


Debido a que muchas de las regiones tienen el mismo nombre de la ciudad principal,se llega a GENERALIZAR,sin embargo para expresarnos con propiedad respecto a hechos especificos como puede ser un partido de fùtbol,un accidente,un atentado,un congreso u otro evento,debemos PRECISAR para informar bien,SI ALGUIEN DEL EXTRANJERO ESCUCHA EL PARTIDO SE JUGO EN CUSCO,como se informo en algunas radios o programas de TV,pues,es obvio que pensara que se jugò en Cusco ciudad,y no en Espinar que està a 6 horas de viaje.
Dices que si no se especifica no hay ningun problema,màs no entiendo,esa es la forma como se informa,sin precisar ni analizar.Como se hace un trabajo periodistico,cientifico o muestral,sin tomar en cuenta los detalles.
CUANDO los TITULARES AFIRMABAN QUE HABIA ATENTADOS NARCOTERRORISTAS EN CUSCO,muchos diarios no separaron ni detallaron la informacion,DIJERON SOLO CUSCO,entonces desde el extranjero se recogio la informacion en bruto,ORIGINANDO UNA VORAGINE DE MIEDO,TODOS PENSARON QUE SE TRATABA DE CUSCO CIUDAD Y LUGARES SATELITE,NO SE ESPECIFICO QUE TALES HECHOS CORRESPONDIAN A ZONAS EN SELVA A 15 HORAS o incluso màs.
Talvez un vecino puede informar como tu mencionas,màs no la prensa,DEBE HABER claridad EL PARTIDO SE JUGO EN ESPINAR-REGION CUSCO.
Eso que comentas nunca lo lei,dejame decirte que el cusqueño se identifica mucho màs con CUSCO,que con Perú.


----------



## MIG2010

uspaorkoo said:


> Estaba a punto de aplaudir tu comentario hasta que lei: "Definitivamente veo que los cusqueños tienen ciertos complejos con los gentilicios y divisiones geoplíticas internas de la región", yo como cusqueño le vengo tratando de hacer ver a MIG lo ridiculo de su comentario, y no creo tener ese complejo al que haces mencion. Si, hay mucho regionalismo en el Cusco, sin lugar a duda, pero no al punto que mencionas, por lo menos NO DE TODOS. Nunca hay que generalizar.


Ser claro y analitico te parece ridiculo,osea esta bien,informar a la opinion pùblica sin detalles.


----------



## MIG2010

Oscar10 said:


> *Entonces, así Pacífico juegue de local en Huacho, está jugando en Lima. ¿?*


Entonces segùn la lògica de algunos cuando haya un equipo de Yauyos o Huarochiri,uno debe informar sin precision, se jugo en Lima.
^^


----------



## Robert.Ch

Ya para concluir y no seguir desvirtuando el thread, culmino mi participación porque ante tanta terquedad me canso.



MIG2010 said:


> Entonces segùn la lògica de algunos cuando haya un equipo de Yauyos o Huarochiri,uno debe informar sin precision, se jugo en Lima.
> ^^


Brother, aqui no se trata de una lógica mía o tuya, se trata de la realidad, de lo que dice un diccionario, de lo que dice un reglamento.... 
Nadie ha dicho "debe informar", solo tu mencionas esa verbo... o donde he dicho que solo se "debe" mencionar a la región?
Si mencionan con exactitud pues mejor, si no lo hacen, it's not a big deal!



MIG2010 said:


> Debido a que muchas de las regiones tienen el mismo nombre de la ciudad principal,se llega a GENERALIZAR,sin embargo para expresarnos *con propiedad *respecto a hechos especificos como puede ser un partido de fùtbol,un accidente,un atentado,un congreso u otro evento,*debemos PRECISAR *para informar bien,SI ALGUIEN DEL EXTRANJERO ESCUCHA EL PARTIDO SE JUGO EN CUSCO,como se informo en algunas radios o programas de TV,pues,es obvio que pensara que se jugò en Cusco ciudad,y no en Espinar que està a 6 horas de viaje.


Es obvio pero para ti... existe región, provincia y ciudad Cusco.
Una cosa es "deber" informar, y otra cosa es "sugerir"...
Osea que si digo "la ciudadela de Macchu Picchu que se ubica en Cusco", ¿estoy hablando sin propiedad? Entonces, según tu "tesis" para hablar con propiedad debería ser específico y decir "la ciudadela de Macchu Picchu que se ubica en Urubamba... porque si digo Cusco todo el mundo va a pensar que Macchu Picchu se ubica en la ciudad del Cusco, ya que según tu es "obvio" relacionarlo asi.


MIG2010 said:


> Dices que si no se especifica no hay ningun problema,màs no entiendo,esa es la forma como se informa,sin precisar ni analizar.Como se hace un trabajo periodistico,cientifico o muestral,sin tomar en cuenta los detalles.
> CUANDO los TITULARES AFIRMABAN QUE HABIA ATENTADOS NARCOTERRORISTAS EN CUSCO,muchos diarios no separaron ni detallaron la informacion,DIJERON SOLO CUSCO,entonces desde el extranjero se recogio la informacion en bruto,ORIGINANDO UNA VORAGINE DE MIEDO,TODOS PENSARON QUE SE TRATABA DE CUSCO CIUDAD Y LUGARES SATELITE,NO SE ESPECIFICO QUE TALES HECHOS CORRESPONDIAN A ZONAS EN SELVA A 15 HORAS o incluso màs.


Es sencillamente una "liberalidad" mas no una "obligación". No es falta de análisis, te repito una vez mas, el error sería si mencionara "ciudad" cuando no lo es.


MIG2010 said:


> *Talvez un vecino puede informar como tu mencionas*,màs no la prensa,DEBE HABER claridad EL PARTIDO SE JUGO EN ESPINAR-REGION CUSCO.


ok, me queda claro que me estas diciendo "un vecino cualquiera", me importa un rábano aclararte si lo soy o no.
¿Y bajo que argumento indicas que la prensa "debe decir" Espinar?
una cosa es que sugieras.... ellos no estan cometiendo ningun error, ya que si hubiesen dicho "ciudad del Cusco" ahi si estaria mal. Si no logras entender eso, creo que tienes problemas de comprensión.


MIG2010 said:


> Eso que comentas nunca lo lei,dejame decirte que el cusqueño se identifica mucho màs con CUSCO,que con Perú.


Para variar...., ahora lo correcto sería que se les diga cusqueños y no peruanos porque es muy genérico, ¿cierto?
Que pena que no te identifiques con tu patria...
Yo en cambio, a pesar de que cuando estoy en el extranjero varios me dicen que asocian al Perú con chozas, llamas, e incas, y encima no me identifican como peruano, digo muy orgullosamente que si soy peruano y acepto que esos elementos si son comúnes en mi linda patria.

The end.


----------



## MIG2010

Robert.Ch said:


> Ya para concluir y no seguir desvirtuando el thread, culmino mi participación porque ante tanta terquedad me canso.
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, aqui no se trata de una lógica mía o tuya, se trata de la realidad, de lo que dice un diccionario, de lo que dice un reglamento....
> Nadie ha dicho "debe informar", solo tu mencionas esa verbo... o donde he dicho que solo se "debe" mencionar a la región?
> Si mencionan con exactitud pues mejor, si no lo hacen, it's not a big deal!
> 
> 
> Es obvio pero para ti... existe región, provincia y ciudad Cusco.
> Una cosa es "deber" informar, y otra cosa es "sugerir"...
> Osea que si digo "la ciudadela de Macchu Picchu que se ubica en Cusco", ¿estoy hablando sin propiedad? Entonces, según tu "tesis" para hablar con propiedad debería ser específico y decir "la ciudadela de Macchu Picchu que se ubica en Urubamba... porque si digo Cusco todo el mundo va a pensar que Macchu Picchu se ubica en la ciudad del Cusco, ya que según tu es "obvio" relacionarlo asi.
> 
> Es sencillamente una "liberalidad" mas no una "obligación". No es falta de análisis, te repito una vez mas, el error sería si mencionara "ciudad" cuando no lo es.
> 
> ok, me queda claro que me estas diciendo "un vecino cualquiera", me importa un rábano aclararte si lo soy o no.
> ¿Y bajo que argumento indicas que la prensa "debe decir" Espinar?
> una cosa es que sugieras.... ellos no estan cometiendo ningun error, ya que si hubiesen dicho "ciudad del Cusco" ahi si estaria mal. Si no logras entender eso, creo que tienes problemas de comprensión.
> 
> Para variar...., ahora lo correcto sería que se les diga cusqueños y no peruanos porque es muy genérico, ¿cierto?
> Que pena que no te identifiques con tu patria...
> Yo en cambio, a pesar de que cuando estoy en el extranjero varios me dicen que asocian al Perú con chozas, llamas, e incas, y encima no me identifican como peruano, digo muy orgullosamente que si soy peruano y acepto que esos elementos si son comúnes en mi linda patria.
> 
> The end.


Ya para cerrar el tema,te digo que personalmente vi como una representante de una agencia de viajes de Lima les decía a los turistas que ya llegaban a la ciudad que albergaba la maravilla mundial,se origina confusion.Machupicchu no pertenece al radio urbano de Cusco ciudad,tiene que haber claridad.
Lo que sucede es que las personas que no conocen,cuando se generaliza,lo asocian todo a Cusco ciudad,y al final se producen confusiones penosas.
La prensa cuando se refiere a Cusco debe precisar para que no haya falsas interpretaciones.
Estoy seguro que no tù no le das importancia a estos detalles,pero he visto tantos hechos y confusiones a raiz de la falta de especificacion de la informacion que estoy cansado.Te acuerdas cuando Canal N informo que caia un meteorito sobre "CUSCO",TODOS PENSARON QUE LA CIUDAD corria riesgo,muchos de mis amigos y familiares recibieron llamadas de parientes en pànico,cuando eso ocurrio a horas de viaje,en un lugar que ni yo conozco.
Solo pido claridad para distinguir Cusco ciudad de los lugares vastos de Cusco regiòn,despues de todo el nombre CUSCO deviene de la ciudad imperial,no de lugares alejadas a 30 horas de viaje.


----------



## Emiro

jajajajajaja bueno si efectivamente crean mucha confusión, cuando paso el secuestro de los trabajadores por parte de los terroristas en Echarate y decian ataque terrorista en Cusco todos pensaban que era en la ciudad del Cusco, incluso bajo el turismo esos meses, se cancelaron paquetes de viajes, etc. 

Bueno en el estadio Garcilaso ya intervinieron las 4 tribunas, los ingenieros mencionan que ya estan en un 30 % los avances, quedara muy bonito. Se planea entregar la obra en junio del 2014.


----------



## Irenko

Por favor ilustren los avances con fotos, please....


----------



## chikobestia

Hoy instalaron paneles publicitarios LED en los lados sur y norte del "Alejandro Villanueva" que serán estrenados en el partido contra Unión Comercio, lo que me pregunto es si hay un software para la animación de la publicidad, porque parece que actualmente la publicidad la pasaran en powerpoint??


----------



## fabrizio16

estan licitando para la construccion del estadio de sullana


----------



## Oscar10

chikobestia said:


> Hoy instalaron paneles publicitarios LED en los lados sur y norte del "Alejandro Villanueva" que serán estrenados en el partido contra Unión Comercio, lo que me pregunto es si hay un software para la animación de la publicidad, porque parece que actualmente la publicidad la pasaran en powerpoint??


*Si tienes fotos sería mejor. 


El Alberto Gallardo ya inauguró su pantalla LED.











*


----------



## luchop

Si hay un software que permite ingresar animacion, logos, video, etc.


----------



## LuchoHop

Algunas imágenes de la instalación de los paneles publicitarios en el estadio de Matute.

































































Ademas también se instaló el nuevo sistema de audio:



















Fuente: Facebook Club Alianza Lima


----------



## Oscar10

*Que será de la vida de los paneles LED del Estadio Nacional.*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Son los paneles que ya estám o colocan más?


----------



## uspaorkoo

Oscar10 said:


> *Que será de la vida de los paneles LED del Estadio Nacional.*


Fueron pura "pantalla". Solo aparecieron en la inaguracion para que se viera mejor el nacional. Facil y Alan solo los rentó para esa noche.


----------



## chikobestia

Jean_Pierre said:


> Son los paneles que ya estám o colocan más?


Instalaron en norte y sur.


----------



## El Vecino323

Oscar10 said:


> *Que será de la vida de los paneles LED del Estadio Nacional.*


Estan abajo de Oriente apagados


----------



## luchop

100% de acuerdo con el invasor


----------



## AguilaSC2910

Así como el garcilazo se renueva, debería hacer lo propio el estadio Unsa de Arequipa, es todo un ícono para la ciudad.


----------



## loganmsc

Es un desperdicio de dinero incrementar la capacidad del Miguel Grau,con se dinero mejor arreglan el estadio de San Marcos y deja de ser un elefante Blanco.


----------



## Emiro

loganmsc said:


> Es un desperdicio de dinero incrementar la capacidad del Miguel Grau,con se dinero mejor arreglan el estadio de San Marcos y deja de ser un elefante Blanco.


Totalmente de acuerdo fuera de cosas el Boys no tiene el apoyo de su hinchada, cuando estaba apunto de descender no habia publico en sus tribunas. pero lo curioso es que en segunda si llevan mas hinchas, que cuando estan en primera eso dicen varios periodistas deportivos.


----------



## luchop

El estadio San Marcos tendrfia que ser derrumbado y vuelto a construer y eso seria demasiado caro. Ademas los estudiantes de San Marcos nunca lo compartirian, ellos son como el perro del hortelano, no comen ni dejan comer.


----------



## guillermochs

El estadio San marcos debería ser remodelado y construir un nuevo anillo de tribunas, pista atlética, butacas en todas las tribunas, camerinos, la ampliación del túnel de acceso a la cancha lo que serviría para que por allí se puedan ingresar toda la logística para el armado de escenarios cuando haya megaconciertos y también mejoramiento de los acceso/avenidas al estadio.


----------



## Sergiogsd

Yo estudié en San Marcos, y digo que es mejor que se amplíe el Miguel Grau. 

Al utilizar el estadio de San Marcos te corres el riesgo de que los estudiantes, la facción que es senderista, de izquierda radical y antitodo, te boicoteen los Panamericanos en cualquier momento.

Y estariamos, para variar, a merced de los terrucos y de los eternos diálogos con estos que no conducen a nada.

Yo voto porque se amplie el Miguel Grau y no tengamos que depender de grupos radicales. Acuerdense de las obras paralizadas en las pistas de San Marcos que llevan años y años sin solución alguna.


----------



## sotlab

Sergiogsd said:


> Yo estudié en San Marcos, y digo que es mejor que se amplíe el Miguel Grau.
> 
> Al utilizar el estadio de San Marcos te corres el riesgo de que los estudiantes, la facción que es senderista, de izquierda radical y antitodo, te boicoteen los Panamericanos en cualquier momento.
> 
> Y estariamos, para variar, a merced de los terrucos y de los eternos diálogos con estos que no conducen a nada.
> 
> Yo voto porque se amplie el Miguel Grau y no tengamos que depender de grupos radicales. Acuerdense de las obras paralizadas en las pistas de San Marcos que llevan años y años sin solución alguna.


Ah, la, tío, estudiaste en San Marcos y sigues teniendo el mismo prejuicio sobre la universidad que cualquier ignaro que no conoce su realidad, ni se ha encargado de investigarla. Esos estereotipos... Ja.

El estadio de San Marcos no va por:

a. Accesos al estadio (solo la entrada de la Venezuela)
b. Terreno poco firme (se construyó sobre huacas)
c. Desidia de las autoridades para invertir en una universidad estatal y lo poco rentable que resultaría (¿creen que el Estado podrá alquilar el estadio si le pertenece a la universidad, fuera de la estupidez de decirles terrucos?). 

No es rentable, así de sencillo.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ San Marcos no tiene solo el acceso por la av. Venezuela, su acceso principal es por la avenida Amezaga. Aún así, concuerdo que son pocos accesos para un estadio de ese tamaño, por eso que a pesar de poder albergar hasta 60 mil personas sólo autorizan 43 mil y pico.

En cuanto al terreno creo que durante el gobierno de Fujimori se reconstruyeron y reforzaron las tribunas que estaban en peligro, y hasta ahora el estadio ha soportado los eventos que se han realizado ahí sin problemas.

En el último punto ahí si te doy toda la razón, varias veces las autoridades universitarias han hablado de remodelar San Marcos pero no lo hacen, y difícil que lo cedan al IPD o lo concesionen a un privado. Sigue siendo un elefante blanco y parece que se quedará así por buen tiempo.


----------



## marcos_vc30

Estadio Chan Chan - Trujillo




























*Crédito a sus autores*​


----------



## Xtremizta

me gusta


----------



## belray_o

*Pucallpa / Ucayali*

*Estadio "ALIARDO SORIA PÉREZ" - Pucallpa*
.
Estadio de Pucallpa "Aliardo Soria Pérez", principal escenario del fútbol de Ucayali.
Tambien se desarrollan actvidades deportivas alternas, donde concurren deportistas de todas las edades, cuenta con gran popularidad la práctica de Paleta Frontón y se está dando gran impulso al Tenis, ademas de otros deportes tradicionales como el voleyball y basketball.







[/url]
estadio pucallpa por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
estadio aliardo soria perez por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
estadio1 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
estadio5 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]
estadio16 por belray_o, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## karlosystem

cual fue el sentido o proposito de cerrar el estadio elias aguirre de chiclayo, ayer por tv se vio un partido de la copa peru y el estadio sigue igual . saludos


----------



## Bajopontino

karlosystem said:


> cual fue el sentido o proposito de cerrar el estadio elias aguirre de chiclayo, ayer por tv se vio un partido de la copa peru y el estadio sigue igual . saludos


Nunca lo cerraron, Aurich no juega alla por el campo sintetico. En la Copa Peru han jugado alla todo el año.


----------



## El Vecino323

Estuve en Huancayo y pasé por el Mariscal Castilla del Tambo y me pareció que le han puesto grass sintético, es verdad esto?


----------



## peruanito

Falso, el estadio castilla ta intacto


----------



## Javitrux

Bajopontino said:


> Nunca lo cerraron, Aurich no juega alla por el campo sintetico. En la Copa Peru han jugado alla todo el año.


Tal vez me equivoque, pero tenía entendido que también le iban a poner grass natural como al Mansiche, por los juegos bolivarianos.


----------



## El Vecino323

peruanito said:


> Falso, el estadio castilla ta intacto


Gracias, Seria interesante que el Huancayo lo use mas seguido.

El Aliardo Soria debería tener grass natural, con el clima que hay allá podrían tener una buena cancha, igual en Iquitos.


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bonito el estadio de Pucallpa y el complejo deportivo el cual considera disciplinas deportivas muy bonitas como el tenis y frontón que muy poco se difunden...


----------



## Robert.Ch

Javitrux said:


> Tal vez me equivoque, pero tenía entendido que también le iban a poner grass natural como al Mansiche, por los juegos bolivarianos.


Estas en lo correcto, Juan Aurich se mudo a Olmos porque el Elias Aguirre iba a tener cambio del cesped sintetico por natural... lamentablemente con los problemas de gestion de la organizacion de los juegos, nunca se hizo el cambio y Juan Aurich prefirio seguir jugando en Olmos, asi como Los Caimanes que jugaron entre Olmos y Chongoyape.
No se si el otro año ambos jugaran la primera division en Chiclayo.
Una pena...


----------



## inksac




----------



## skikecity

Massilia10 said:


> Bueno, entiendo tu punto de vista: a mi tampoco me gustaría que hagan un estadio frente a mi casa. :|
> 
> Pero igual es una muy buena noticia para Cristal. Ese club merece un estadio digno, y el San Martin da pena!
> Tambien me parece logico que lo hagan en el Rimac, barrio historico de Cristal.
> 
> Nos puedes decir que hay actualmente en este terreno?


Es un estadio municipal sin tribunas, una cancha de futbol y 3 de fulbito y lo curioso es que se llama Alejandro Villanueva y va a ser concesionado por la municipalidad del Rimac. Aparte de eso es que al costado esta una iglesia catolica, convento de monjas, una posta medica y una comisaria.


----------



## Oscar10

Rgs.grunge.pe said:


> Espero que no trasciendo hacia los medios, porque con lo que "estiman" al Cristal, seguro que comienzan a vender humo.
> 
> Recuerden, este es solo un diseño preliminar. Falta mucho para la colocación de la primera piedra, y es muy probable que este no sea el diseño final.


*En este thread ya nos habían dado la primicia hace 3 meses.*


----------



## invasorzim

Se que aun falta bastante para que Cristal construya su estadio, pero viendo esa animación al ojo pareciera que fuera del tamaño de Matute, o no? O es que al tener butacas en todas las tribunas se llega a esa capacidad de 20-22 mil?


----------



## Massilia10

skikecity said:


> Es un estadio municipal sin tribunas, una cancha de futbol y 3 de fulbito y lo curioso es que se llama Alejandro Villanueva y va a ser concesionado por la municipalidad del Rimac. Aparte de eso es que al costado esta una iglesia catolica, convento de monjas, una posta medica y una comisaria.


Gracias.



invasorzim said:


> pero viendo esa animación al ojo pareciera que fuera del tamaño de Matute, o no? O es que al tener butacas en todas las tribunas se llega a esa capacidad de 20-22 mil?


El diseño no es definitivo, y el render es casi una copia del futuro estadio de Peñarol, para 40 000 personas. Supongo que por eso se ve más grande de lo que será en la realidad.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm se ve masomenos el futuro estadio de cristal


----------



## Varedoit

A mi me parece muy bien, era hora que cristal haga su estadio... si ven en el render, no se puede apreciar que tipo de iluminacion tendra, si seran las tipicas torres o si estaran en la parte alta de occidente y oriente. La capacidad me parece perfecta, no vale la pena construir un estadio de 70 o 80 mil para que se llene una vez cada 3 o 4 anios. Es curioso que las tribunas tengan un segundo piso, es raro en el peru, pero es evidente que influyo muchisimo el estadio de penarol. Felicidades cristal!


----------



## Lecl74

Discrepo contigo, un estadio grande facilita el crecimiento de los seguidores de un equipo. Pero mucho de ese trabajo debe ser ejecutado por las respectivas dirigencias. No debemos limitarnos. Lo que si me preocupa es el lugar donde va a estar este estadio. Ya veo que mas de una vez vamos a jugar partidos de alto riesgo en el nacional.


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Me parece que un estadio de 20.000 localidades es pequeño. Cristal, por ser uno de los grandes de Perú, debiera tener una cancha para 30.000 mínimo.


----------



## Varedoit

No es cuestion de limitarnos, es cuestion de abrir los ojos y ver la realidad, no es malo tener un estadio de esas proporciones. Cuantos equipos grandes tienen estadios pequenos? Muchos. Ahora es probable que el estadio tenga prevista una posible ampliacion, siempre y cuando se vea todos los domingos lleno, que no creo que sea el caso. Muchos equipos europeos han construido estadios pequenos, porque obiamente utilizan el cerebro y se dan cuenta que no es logico construir un estadio grande para llenarlo una vez cada 2 o 3 anios...pero los entiendo desde una optica, en la cual son hinchas y les hubiera gustado un estadio grande. Espero no crear ningun conflicto con mi opinion. Saludos.


----------



## Oscar10

*En caso Cristal llegue de nuevo a una final de Libertadores, no podrá usar su estadio. *


----------



## Varedoit

Tiene el nacional, no hay problema...


----------



## Oscar10

*Puede haber problema.*


----------



## Massilia10

Más fotos del estadio de Cristal publicadas por joaoleon y Lightton en el foro de Lima.














































Si lo hacen parecido a esto, me parece bacan.

Espero que los acabados sean buenos, como lo promete el presidente del club...


----------



## Massilia10

Oscar10 said:


> *Puede haber problema.*


Por qué?


----------



## Oscar10

Massilia10 said:


> Por qué?


*Como se sabe, el Estadio Nacional no solo lo usan para partidos de fútbol, en algunas ocasiones por el campeonato local no se ha podido usar porque ya estaba alquilado para concierto. Se puede dar el caso.*


----------



## Massilia10

Oscar10 said:


> *Como se sabe, el Estadio Nacional no solo lo usan para partidos de fútbol, en algunas ocasiones por el campeonato local no se ha podido usar porque ya estaba alquilado para concierto. Se puede dar el caso.*


Cuantos conciertos hay cada año en el Nacional? 5 o 6?
El Nacional tiene poco uso finalmente, y no tiene club, asi que no creo que sea un problema.

Y tampoco Cristal puede construir un estadio pensando en una eventual final.
Bueno, conversamos de nuevo cuando Cristal consiga una final de la Libertadores, y si hay un concierto el mismo día, jaja.

Y como ya lo comenté, 22 000 personas me parece justo, teniendo en cuenta la popularidad del club. Me parece horrible jugar en un estadio gigante pero vacio.


----------



## Oscar10

*Se puede dar, conociendo la poca organización que existe en el fútbol peruano, tratando de resolver todo a última hora, no sorprendería que eso pase.

En gran parte está bien la capacidad, como bien dices hay que tener en cuenta la popularidad del equipo. Si la U trabaja mucho para tratar de llenar el Monumental, imaginen a Cristal tratando de llenar uno de 40 mil.

El estadio nuevo también ayudará a que los hinchas de Cristal vayan al estadio en buen número, por muchas razones.*


----------



## El Vecino323

Estoy convencido que Cristal puede hacer algún trabajo de ampliación del Alberto Gallardo, aun que sea mínima y levantar la capacidad a 15 mil o 18 mil (aunque en todas las páginas salga que la capacidad del estadio es 15 mil, me parece que máximo entran 12 mil actualmente). Se podría hacer una segunda bandeja en Oriente, hay espacio ahí. Para esto creo que Cristal tendría que comprar el estadio, que me parece que está bien ubicado, tiene transporte público cerca y está en una zona céntrica de Lima.


----------



## marcos_vc30

Cuál es la capacidad mínima para la final de una libertadores?

Sea cuál sea, Alianza y Cristal deberían tener un estadio con dicha capacidad. Asumo que la U cumple.


----------



## El Sampi

marcos_vc30 said:


> Cuál es la capacidad mínima para la final de una libertadores?
> 
> Sea cuál sea, Alianza y Cristal deberían tener un estadio con dicha capacidad. Asumo que la U cumple.


La capacidad minima para una final seria de 40.000 tengo entendido


----------



## Varedoit

Pero siguen pensando en finales de copas, por favor piensen en la realidad... cristal no tiene estadio, y se esta haciendo un esfuerzo muy grande en construir uno... cristal no es el sao paulo ni la juve.. dejen de criticar la capacidad.. si es que les queda chico el estadio, tendran un plan de contingencia para ampliarlo a 40, 000 o a 35, 000. Yo estoy feliz con la voluntad de los de cristal en hacer por fin su propio estadio, es una espina que se tenian que quitar hace tiempo. Saludos.


----------



## Xtremizta

35k es la capacidad minima para una final de Libertadores


----------



## kikethegreat

Viendo las imágenes con ese numero de gradas (32 aprox) pasaría los 30 mil aficionados, el estadio de matute tiene 29 gradas y es para 32 mil aprox, eso quiere decir que en realidad el estadio no se veria asi, sino recontra mas pequeño


----------



## chikobestia

Los que conocen el barrio donde se construirá el estadio de Cristal, que tal sonos accesos de entrada y salida para las tribunas? Y creo que no está confirmada la fecha de construcción o si?


----------



## Bajopontino

chikobestia said:


> Los que conocen el barrio donde se construirá el estadio de Cristal, que tal sonos accesos de entrada y salida para las tribunas? Y creo que no está confirmada la fecha de construcción o si?


Malisimas, creo que ya lo hemos advertido hace algunas paginas. Entendi que van a mover la comisaria adentro del estadio, van a necesitar bastante ayuda policial, es una zona recontra brava. Ojala recapaciten y compren el terreno de los cachacos alla por Moro de Arica, esto seria la mejor solucion.


----------



## skikecity

chikobestia said:


> Los que conocen el barrio donde se construirá el estadio de Cristal, que tal sonos accesos de entrada y salida para las tribunas? Y creo que no está confirmada la fecha de construcción o si?


Recontra mala, tiene como acceso la av. El Sol(zona peligrosa) y la av. Santo Chocano que es una avenida poco ancha como para que la gente entre y salga de un estadio. Quien me puede enseñar a colgar fotos aqui para poder tomar fotos y enseñarles como es la zona.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Hablando propiamente del estadio, me parece bien que Cristal proyecte su estadio para 22 mil o 25 mil espectadores. Muchos equipos de Sudamérica tienen estadios pequeños y no dejan de ser grandes en su país, por ejemplo la Universidad Católica de Chile solamente tiene 20 mil en el San Carlos de Apoquindo (y también ha jugado la final de la Copa Libertadores) en un ejemplo lo más parecido a Sporting Cristal que hay en la región.

Sobre los accesos, yo creo que deben de tomar de ejemplo al Monumental que supuestamente también tiene dos vías importantes para llegar (la Carretera Central y Javier Prado) pero que hay muchos problemas para llegar y el doble para salir. Deben de pensar bien donde van a levantar el estadio, por ser relativamente céntrico no significa que sea igual que Matute o el Lolo.


----------



## marcos_vc30

skikecity said:


> Recontra mala, tiene como acceso la av. El Sol(zona peligrosa) y la av. Santo Chocano que es una avenida poco ancha como para que la gente entre y salga de un estadio. *Quien me puede enseñar a colgar fotos aqui para poder tomar fotos y enseñarles como es la zona.*


Toma la foto y sabela a un alojamiento (yo uso photobucket.com).
Crea una cuenta ahí, sube la foto a tu cuenta y coloca el enlace directo.


----------



## Indochine

fotos de hoy de el Estadio Monumental (fuente facebook de camiseta crema)




















Oscar10 said:


> *Leí por ahí que el terreno a usar, sería el estadio Alejandro Villanueva que está ubicado en el Rímac. ¿Hay fotos de ese estadio?* *¿Hay hinchas de cristal por aquí?* ..


Estadio Alejandro Villanueva, por la avenida El Sol.









Estadio Mariscal Castilla, por la avenida Flor de Amancaes.









Estadio de la Unsa


----------



## skyperu34

Buenas fotos, el Monumental siempre tan imponente y bonito, me gusta.


----------



## Indochine

alguna novedad con el garcilaso?










mas antes









antes









esto es 2012









2014 ???


----------



## franci.sc.o

Me parece buena la idea que cristal tenga un estadio. 22mil de capacidad no está mal. 30mol sería mejor pero en lo personal me contento con algo entre 22-25mil. Si cristal llegases a la final eso sería un milagro ya que por las contrataciones que haga estamos muy distantes a jugarle de tu a tu a los que serán los protagonistas de la próxima edición de la libertadores, digamos Cruzeiro, Botafogo, Lanús? 

Un eventual partido final de libertadores tendría que jugarse en el Nacional. El IPD debería de ponerse a pensar en que los eventos deportivos son más importantes o deberían serlo que los musicales. Si en un futuro Alianza , San Martín llegasen a jugar una final escogerían al nacional y sería una pena que no puedan contar con el recinto. En lo personal preferiría ver a Cristal en el Garcilazo o en el estadio de la UNSA que en el de la U. Ese estadio es sinónimo de mala suerte no por nada Ecuador nos ha gañid dos veces por eliminatorias allí, Chile nos humillo en el 2009 y simplemente es un estadio salado.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Si fuera _salado_, la U pelearía la baja todos los años. Y desde que se inauguró van 4 títulos (Nacional 2000, Apertura 2002, Apertura 2008 y Nacional 2009) contra una pelea por no descender (2011, que fue más por perder puntos en mesa que en cancha).


----------



## Oscar10

*Y eso que no estás contando la Libertadores Sub-20 que ganó la 'U'.* *El único salado aquí es Burga y sus amigos.*

*Volviendo al tema del estadio de Cristal, escuché a un periodista decir que esa zona es aliancista, incluso en una calle cercana se encuentra la casa de la familia de Alejandro Villanueva.*


----------



## Bajopontino

Oscar10 said:


> Volviendo al tema del estadio de Cristal, escuché a un periodista decir que esa zona es aliancista, incluso en una calle cercana se encuentra la casa de la familia de Alejandro Villanueva.


Sí, esta zona es mas aliancista, no diria que toda pero mucho mas que las otras zonas en el Rimac. Pero hay que entender que no hay espacio en la Florida, Capilla u otras zonas mas decentes. Yo vi un programa de hacer un parque al final de Alcazar y continuar la avendia hasta el cerro, con un tunel a Independencia, pero tenia que ser demasiado inocente para creerlo.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm se vera excelente el estadio garcilazo , cuando este terminado


----------



## fabrizio16

garcilazo tambien estaba construyendo su estadio o solo era su sede con canchas para entrenar???


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Me parece que era Cienciano, en la época de Juvenal Silva. Les donaron o estaban concretando una donación para su sede social que incluiría un estadio en San Jerónimo.

Googlee un poco y me salió esta resolución del Tribunal Constitucional donde dejaba sin efecto la demanda de la comunidad cercana. Le he perdido la pista al caso.

Lo de Garcilaso, sé que tiene su sede social pero desconozco si llegue a construir estadio en el mediano plazo.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental - Universitario 3 Garcilaso 0


----------



## uspaorkoo

skyperu34 said:


> Wow, no sabia que estaban remodelando el estadio Garcilaso, alcanzará para la Libertadores de este año con el club Garcilaso disputando partidos de local?


Ni de a vainas llegan, se suponia que estaria listo para el 2014, pero entre que recortaron el presupuesto y el hecho que avanzan a paso de tortuga, decir que estara para principios del 2015 seria generoso.

Esto es lo que sucede cuando las obras las toman los gobiernos regionales y no la empresa privada, ya que esta ultima se rige por plazos y fechas de entrega.


----------



## karlosystem

solo espero que el estadio garcilazo del cusco no acabe como el campeones del 36 de sullana.


----------



## skyperu34

Ohhh una pena de verdad, espero se culmine dentro de este año y se muestre en una siguiente copa internacional! Saludos.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

No!!!!! Ojalá no termine como el Campeones del 36.

Alguien sabe donde jugaría Garcilaso la Libertadores? Recuerdo que en el 2004 Cienciano jugó un partido en Lima y 2 en Arequipa.


----------



## skyperu34

Vaya coincidencia, justo cuando los equipos de Cusco tienen Libertadores que jugar y con buena expectativa, el estadio está en ampliación o remodelación, aunque es justo y necesario...


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Sí, aunque lo de aquella vez con Cienciano fue mucho ruido y pocas nueces al final. Ojalá esta vez no pase igual.


----------



## Xtremizta

alguien tiene fotos de los estadios q estan de posibilidad para q los caimanes juegue de local?


----------



## Oscar10

*Los directivos de Los Caimanes anunciaron que jugarán de local en el estadio de Olmos. También podrían usar el estadio Elías Aguirre.

Una pena por Puerto Eten.*


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio de la UNSA entró en mantenimiento*

El estadio Monumental de la Universidad Nacional San Agustín empezó sus trabajos de mantenimiento de la cancha para poder ponerla a punto para el torneo descentralizado 2014, donde podría jugar el conjunto de FBC Melgar que dirige Juan Reynoso. 








Foto: Melodía Deportes

El mantenimento del terreno de juego duraría apróximadamente un mes y medio por lo que estaría listo en la última semana de febrero o la primera de marzo, así el Torneo de Verano ya habría iniciado, sin embargo la dirigencia del conjunto 'rojinegro' aún se encuentra negociando con la administración del estadio la posibilidad de que el cuadro mistiano vuelva a jugar de local en el coloso de la UNSA. 

El técnico Juan Reynoso hace algunas semanas cuando asumió el cargo en Melgar, afirmó que le gustaría jugar de local en este recinto.
fuente


----------



## Oscar10

*Mantenimiento del estadio Monumental, ya falta poco para tenerlo 100% operativo.*








​


----------



## Massilia10

limeño mazamorrero said:


> Fotos del Centro de Alto Rendimiento - Videna​
> http://peru21.pe/deportes/asi-quedara-nuevo-centro-alto-rendimiento-videna-san-luis-2166639


Bien.


----------



## Oscar10

El club *Real Garcilaso de Cusco*, subcampeón del fútbol peruano en 2013, jugará los partidos como local por el Grupo 5 de la Copa Libertadores en la ciudad andina de Huancayo, a 3.200 metros de altura, por no contar con un estadio con luz artificial, informó el club.

 "A raíz que la Conmebol nos pide un estadio con luz artificial vamos a tener que jugar toda la fase de grupos de la Copa Libertadores en Huancayo (centro)", dijo a la radio local Ovación el presidente del club, Julio Vásquez.

 Fuente​


----------



## Dimas de Porres

¿Cuántos equipos peruanos han tenido que jugar fuera de sus estadios en las últimas copas internacionales? Son varios, creo...


----------



## RoVi

^^ http://dechalaca.com/informes/estadisticas/mudanza-internacional


----------



## Indochine

anuncio de matute, donde no figura el coliseo de toros









clasico del siglo XX en el estadio nacional


----------



## Jean_Pierre

En ese recuento de Dechalaca faltó Unión Huaral que también jugó en el Estadio Nacional por la Libertadores. Hasta se podría considerar la final de la Sudamericana 2003 en Arequipa.


----------



## Oscar10

*O sea, alianza nunca supo aprovechar todo ese espacio que el gobierno de Odría le regaló.*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Bueno, no es culpa de ellos. Ni siquiera saben qué hacer con tanto terreno que les regaló Alan en Lurín tampoco.


----------



## Indochine

exterioes del Monumental, enero 2014









El viejo Estadio Lolo Fernandez, el primer estadio de propiedad de un club de futbol en Peru


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Siempre medio curiosidad la forma de la tribuna Sur. Ojalá se pudiera arreglar y construir una tribuna en Oriente y llevar partidos de bajo riesgo (contra las universidades o Unión Comercio, por ejemplo) por la historia que se respira en ese campo.

Sé que suena loco, pero me gustaría volver a ver un partido del Descentralizado en el Lolo y luego hacer todo el trayecto hasta la Plaza 2 de Mayo para irme en el Metropolitano. Mezclar la nostalgia con lo actual, a más de uno le debe de gustar la idea en el fondo.


----------



## Jhgz17

Lamentablemente el equipo de la U no esta a la altura de su gran estadio.........


----------



## Jean_Pierre

El hilo es de estadios, puedes continuar en el hilo deportivo en El Jirón para hablar del tema.


----------



## Oscar10

Jhgz17 said:


> Lamentablemente el equipo de la U no esta a la altura de su gran estadio.........


*¿Por qué lo dices? Espero tu respuesta.*


----------



## chikobestia

Tal ves lo que quiso decir es que los hinchas de la u no están al nivel del estadio este año sabiendo que son los ultimos campeones, eso suena mas coherente.


----------



## Oscar10

*Lo mismo decian a inicios del año pasado y Universitario a fin de año rompió récord en taquilla en la historia del fútbol peruano. Y un par de años atrás, el hincha crema se metió la mano al bolsillo para salvar al club en época de crisis, no se quedó de brazos cruzados. 

El hincha crema más que estar a la altura de un estadio, está a la altura de su club, cuando lo necesita siempre está. 

El año recién comienza, veremos como termina.*


----------



## Jhgz17

Oscar10 said:


> *¿Por qué lo dices? Espero tu respuesta.*


Me refiero al nivel del equipo, hasta ahora ningún partido ganado......


----------



## karlosystem

*ESTADIOS PERUANOS*



Jhgz17 said:


> Me refiero al nivel del equipo, hasta ahora ningún partido ganado......


en el internet existen miles de foros donde se discute si un equipo de futbol esta a la altura de un campeonato o no, este thead de esta web corresponde solo y unicamente a proyectos de infraestructura de estadios deportivos.
captas ? 
:cheers:


----------



## Oscar10

Jhgz17 said:


> Me refiero al nivel del equipo, hasta ahora ningún partido ganado......


*Bueno, son malas rachas, todos los equipos en el mundo lo sufren. Y si, hasta ahora la U no encuentra el juego que quiere. Paciencia nomás. *


----------



## yoyo2011

Buenos estadios peruanos, sldos desde Chile


----------



## JAVAsupporters

buenos estadios saludos desde Medellin-Colombia


----------



## Motul

Buenos estadios saludos desde San José Costa Rica.


----------



## UNIXX

edit. xD


----------



## Poligono

Buenos estadios, saludos desde San Juan de Miraflores.


----------



## rafo18

Buenos estadios, saludos desde Arequipa xD


----------



## uspaorkoo

Buenos estadios, saludos desde Boston.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Buenos estadios, saludos desde Brasil.


----------



## Oscar10

*¿Qué fue? ¿La semana del saludo?* :hahaha:










Escenario para Metallica en Perú 2014. Foto: Santiago Silva​


----------



## franci.sc.o

Si fue la semana del saludo y de José Olaya.


----------



## auccay chapcha

pobre canchita.. como la habran dejado xd


----------



## kevinnjac

Nuevo estadio en Tingo Maria, avances


----------



## kevinnjac




----------



## kevinnjac




----------



## kevinnjac

y este es el proyecto final


----------



## peruanito

Wow despues de 4 años que se vio el proyecto, el estadio de tingo maria ya esta en proceso. otro gran estadio sin futbol


----------



## 100%imperial

Cuanta población tiene Tingo Maria?

En serio la bandeja superior va quedar con esa pendiente? :lol:


----------



## loganmsc

bien por Tingo Maria y su nuevo estadio.


----------



## kevinnjac

100%imperial said:


> Cuanta población tiene Tingo Maria?
> 
> En serio la bandeja superior va quedar con esa pendiente? :lol:



Al parecer si, parece que estuviera muy inclinada no?, bien raro. Pero de echo la tribuna occidente si que sera bien grande. 
Tingo maria cuenta con una poblacion de 50 000 habitantes, no creo que el estadio pase de 20 000 de aforo, seria sumamente tonto hacer una estadiaso para una poblacion tan pequeña


----------



## Oscar10

*Ese pequeño render se ve interesante, ojalá no lo dejen inconcluso.*


----------



## hector escudero

kevinnjac said:


> Al parecer si, parece que estuviera muy inclinada no?, bien raro. Pero de echo la tribuna occidente si que sera bien grande.
> Tingo maria cuenta con una poblacion de 50 000 habitantes, no creo que el estadio pase de 20 000 de aforo, seria sumamente tonto hacer una estadiaso para una poblacion tan pequeña


Muy inclinada la pendiente ? observa fotos del estadio del Emelec y la bombonera de Boca Juniors donde las pendientes si son inclinadas .
Justifico esa pendiente del estadio de Tingo Maria porque ni siquiera esta aplomo con la calle , en otros lados incluso la tribuna vuela unos metros sobre la acera.


----------



## kevinnjac

hector escudero said:


> Muy inclinada la pendiente ? observa fotos del estadio del Emelec y la bombonera de Boca Juniors donde las pendientes si son inclinadas .
> Justifico esa pendiente del estadio de Tingo Maria porque ni siquiera esta aplomo con la calle , en otros lados incluso la tribuna vuela unos metros sobre la acera.


Me refiero a que el segundo piso de la tribuna esta muy inclinada hacia atras, es decir, como si estubiera muy echada. el problema de esta es que quizas los espectadores no puedan divisar por completo el campo de juego. Esperemos que el estadio se acabe pronto, y hablando de Huanuco, es que esl estadio de amirilllis ya comenzo a construirse?


----------



## kevinnjac

Aqui se esta construyendo el estadio


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Miguel Grau*








fuente

*Estadio de la Universidad de San Marcos en el Acustirock 5*








fuente

*Estadio Nacional*








fuente


----------



## sesarip

Ese proyecto de Tingo María, está paralizado, creo


----------



## luchop

Y como va el estadio Garcilazo en el Cuzco? Algun avance?


----------



## suburbiano

En el partido de la U con Vallejo el comentarista menciono que el estadio Mansiche se cerraría nuevamente debido a que se realizaría una ampliación. Menciono que se incluiría un anillo mas de tribunas, palcos y que el alumbrado ya no sería a través de torres. Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## victoror08

Sporting Cristal insistirá en construir su estadio en el Rímac

El club celeste indicó que espera retomar pronto el diálogo con la municipalidad distrital para concretar su proyecto, sino buscará otras alternativas.










Sporting Cristal *anunció que continuará con su intención de construir un estadio propio* en el Rímac, pese a que la municipalidad distrital decidió no continuar con el procedimiento administrativo ante los hechos de violencia protagonizados por los barristas de distintos equipos.

En ese sentido, el club celeste espera *“retomar las conversaciones” con el municipio del Rímac para concretar su proyecto*, aunque no descarta evaluar otras alternativas.

*“La iniciativa de la construcción del estadio considera la generación de un impacto positivo* y constante tanto en lo económico como en lo social para las familias del distrito del Rímac. El club se ha caracterizado siempre por ser un buen vecino del Rímac y lo seguirá siendo”, señala el comunicado de la institución.

Cabe recordar que Sporting Cristal planea levantar su *recinto deportivo en el cruce de las calles Armando Filomeno y José Santos Chocano.*

*FUENTE:*http://peru21.pe/deportes/sporting-cristal-insistira-construir-su-estadio-rimac-2178240?href=cat0pos2


----------



## kevinnjac

suburbiano said:


> En el partido de la U con Vallejo el comentarista menciono que el estadio Mansiche se cerraría nuevamente debido a que se realizaría una ampliación. Menciono que se incluiría un anillo mas de tribunas, palcos y que el alumbrado ya no sería a través de torres. Alguien sabe algo?


Yo tambien lo escuche, algun trujillano en el foro que tenga informacion?


----------



## kevinnjac

http://www.laindustria.com/deportes...-mansiche-deja-sin-sede-ucv-para-sudamericana

Aquí dicen que lo remodelaran


----------



## peruanito

cuantos años ya vengo escuchando la remodelacion del mansiche, sera cierta esta nota???


----------



## peruanito

un estadio más para la colección. estadio de Zarumilla Nasca.




























Que les parece


----------



## Poligono

Se ve chévere el nuevo estadio de Nazca.

Colaboro con unas panorámicas que encontré por ahí de estadios ya conocidos.

*Mansiche* (Trujillo)










*Max Augustín* (Iquitos)


----------



## uspaorkoo

peruanito said:


> un estadio más para la colección. estadio de Zarumilla Nasca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Que les parece


feo y sin gracia. Que sea un estadio chiquito no implica que su arquitectura tenga que ser parecia a la de un estadio de los años 50.


----------



## ALTIPLANO




----------



## ALTIPLANO




----------



## Indochine

*El viejo Estadio Lolo Fernandez, el primer estadio de propiedad de un club de futbol en Peru*







































































^^
*2000*









^^
*2013*










en la web circulan rumores de una posible remodelacion del Estadio Lolo Fernandez, creo que no se a oficializado y no va a pasar a mas, publico las imagenes de este proyecto para algun interesado.


----------



## Oscar10

*Sinceramente no pasa nada con ese render. Además es una locura eso de remodelar el Lolo y ser locales ahí.*


----------



## loganmsc

no es un rumor,la junta de acreedores lo van a presentar en estos dias


----------



## Dimas de Porres

¿Qué sentido tiene gastar tanto dinero si ya está el Monumental?


----------



## seemchecho

Creo que seria una barbaridad si el club hace una inversion (sin tener buenos fondos) como esa, un lugar inapropiado, espero replanteen y se les ocurra otra cosa mejor, por el bien del club.


----------



## jocho

Geniales fotos del viejo Lolo Fernández, sinceramente me parece una buena idea pero incluir adicionalmente un proyecto comercial me parece demasiado para el tamaño del terreno.

Particularmente soy de la idea que nunca debieron de dar de baja al estadio, en especial por épocas como ésta en la que el Monumental está en el ojo de la tormenta (aunque en realidad es culpa de las barras bravas)


----------



## crazytow

¿es un estadio o centro comercial?


----------



## franci.sc.o

Dimas de Porres said:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene gastar tanto dinero si ya está el Monumental?


Como van a gastar dinero si no hay?


----------



## uspaorkoo

ALTIPLANO said:


>


hasta cuando van a seguir haciendo estadios con 6 carriles? alguien que les diga a todos los que construyen o remodelan estadios que tienen que ser 8 CARRILES! :gaah:


----------



## peruanito

uspaorkoo said:


> hasta cuando van a seguir haciendo estadios con 6 carriles? alguien que les diga a todos los que construyen o remodelan estadios que tienen que ser 8 CARRILES! :gaah:


La remodelación es solo palabra, una pintada y una cancha de platico no es remodelación.


----------



## peruanito

*un estadio más*

el coloso ticlayanino en Pasco










La actual Gestión Edil de la Municipalidad Distrital de Ticlacayán, liderado por el Abg. Wilfredo Chamorro Malpartida, inaugurarán este sábado 5 de abril el -primer escenario deportivo- del “Paraíso Real de Pasco” – Ticlacayán denominado como “EL COLOSO TICLACAINO”, a esta importante ceremonia de inauguración se darán cita equipos de gran trayectoria del balompié peruano, quienes arribarán al distrito de Ticlacayán desde las ciudades de Lima, Huánuco y Cerro de Pasco, asimismo se contará con el ovacionado Juventud Ticlacayán, equipo que dio muchas alegrías a la población Pasqueña y es conocido a nivel nacional como LA JUVE.



Todo iniciará a partir de las 11 de la mañana con una ceremonia especial por la inauguración del moderno estadio del distrito de Ticlacayán, posterior a ello se tendrán los encuentros deportivos programados por la comisión organizadora, quienes ya confirmaron la participación del reconocido y experimentado Club Deportivo Municipal, quienes llegarán de la ciudad de Lima con todo su plantel para enfrentarse al poderoso Alianza Universidad de Huánuco quién también confirmó su participación, ambos equipos participan en el torneo de la segunda división profesional de nuestro país. Cabe resaltar que el pasado sábado 29 de marzo en la presentación del plantel edil 2014, el Club Deportivo Municipal le ganó al Atlas de Argentina por 1 a 0.

Otro de las atracciones deportivas para este sábado 5 de abril será el enfrentamiento entre el equipo revelación de la liga del distrito de Yanacancha Fuerza Minera y el reconocido y ovacionado Juventud Ticlacayán, quienes ya están listos para afrontar la etapa distrital de la Copa Perú 2014.

El moderno recinto deportivo denominado como “El Coloso Ticlacaino” tiene una capacidad para más de 4 mil personas, cuenta con gras sintético de primera calidad, cancha de fútbol con medidas reglamentarias, sistema de drenaje tecnificado, servicios higiénicos, camerino para jugadores y árbitros, túnel de salida, malla olímpica y cerco perimétrico.


----------



## Joaoleon19

Prefiero que los de la U paguen a la SUNAT lo que deben, antes de gastar plata en remodelar el Lolo.


----------



## franci.sc.o

joaoleon19 said:


> Prefiero que los de la U paguen a la SUNAT lo que deben, antes de gastar plata en remodelar el Lolo.


Con plata de monopolio seguro harán su estadio.


----------



## loganmsc

le sale mas barato a la U remodelar el lolo q pagarle a gremco y la sunat


----------



## forestoso

peruanito said:


> La remodelación es solo palabra, una pintada y una cancha de platico no es remodelación.


 Conocí ese estadio de pequeño, a fines de los años 70, bueno en realidad solo tenia la tribuna principal y el resto eran los muros, no recuerdo si tenia pista de tierra, pero esta muy bien que tenga pista sintética aunque no sean 8. 

Quien está muy atrasada es Ica, en los apogeos del Walter Ormeño, aunque hubo un tiempo que tenia el mejor pasto del país, aspecto que es muy importante, ya que a los fans de arquitectura y del cemento parece importarle más enormes tribunas que solo se llenan raras veces. La capital del Pisco tiene otras prioridades que reconstruir después del terremoto. Pero lo importante es que siempre figura en los primeros puestos en los campeonatos nacionales de atletismo.

Existe un mal criterio de los gobiernos regionales y municipalidades creyendo que van a impulsar el deporte "invirtiendo" en tribunas y cemento. Lo importante son las pistas atléticas, o construir tramos y señalizados como las ciclovias donde la gente pueda hacer jogging por su cuenta sin temer que te atropellen, además de aparatos, instrumentos e implementos. Por otro lado falta incentivar los clubes de barrio para distintas disciplinas con profesores en cada especialidad. 

Eso de las obras es más para salir en la foto, para figuretear que se hace obra, que es lo que mas vende , en el mejor de los casos. Moneda corriente es que en las obras donde más se roba. 

Gran error la eliminación de la pista atlética del Garcilaso del Cusco para aumentar la capacidad de las tribunas, que solo se llenan de vez en cuando y que no han sabido capitalizar, Cienciano está ahora último en su grupo de la copa Inca 10 años después de ganar la copa sudamericana. 
Suficiente por ahora.


----------



## fundicionurbano

mmm como ah cambiado la zona, frente al Lolo


----------



## chikobestia

Me parece que en el estadio Nacional y el Alejandro Villanueva entra menos cantidad de gente, 40000 y 30000 respectivamente


----------



## Indochine

chikobestia said:


> Me parece que en el estadio Nacional y el Alejandro Villanueva entra menos cantidad de gente, 40000 y 30000 respectivamente


asi me parece, aparte tengo entendido que eso es porque por normas de defensa civil no se habilita 100% la capacidad de los estadios, antes de la remodelacion del nacional, entraban 15000 en cada una de las populares y 7500 en oriente y 65000 en occidente.

con la remodelacion se agregaron butacas que en teoria reduce la capacidad, pero se agregaron 3 gradas mas a norte, sur y oriente, y 4 gradas a occidente y los palcos suite alrededor de las 4 tribunas.


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> Por ley, el proyecto del Lolo no va.


quizas no como el proyecto de la pagina 58
pero si hay espacio para mover la cancha y agregar 4 ytribunas en el lolo.

revisando en google earth

















^^
despejando el terreno









centrando la cancha









movendo la cancha en paralelo del lado oriente se ganaria espacio para construir 4 tribunas de un remodelado estadio lolo fernandez


----------



## chikobestia

Porque no hicieron eso desde un principio?


----------



## Indochine

chikobestia said:


> Porque no hicieron eso desde un principio?


supongo que fue porque primero se instalo una tribuna, la occidente que era del viejo nacional de madera y empezo por ahi la distribucion del campo de futbol y las futura tribunas para quedar asi:

















_Vista del Campo de Fútbol y las Tribunas del Estadio del Club Universitario de Deportes con capacidad para 25 mil espectadores (1967)
_*LA U CRECE, SE PONE A TONO CON SU PRESTIGIO*

El estadio de la U crece.
Se pone a tono con las necesidades que le enmarcan el hecho de ser una institución grande y de gran prestigio continental.
La terminación de las nuevas tribunas de estructura metálica le permiten albergar a más de 20 mil aficionados, cómodamente sentados. 
Al realizar esta obra, la actual directiva del Universitario, que preside el Ing. Rafael Quiroz, considera que ha dado un paso muy atinado en favor del hincha y del aficionado, que ya podrá ver actuar a la “U” y a muchos equipos en un magnifico escenario.

Esta obra le demanda a la U una inversión que sobrepasa los dos millones y medio de soles. Y a ella se agregan otras fundamentales, también, que anteriormente se han ejecutado, como las de los túneles y modernos camarines para los equipos visitantes que actúen en nuestro estadio. Por otra parte, la tribuna preferencial ha sido refaccionada y se ha dispuesto, a la vez, un palco para el directorio, de nuevas casetas para las emisoras y las mejores comodidades para los periodistas de los diferentes diarios y revistas.
La obra de la actual directiva del Universitario, en tres años, es amplísima. Y comenzó con la construcción de cómodos camarines para los jugadores de fútbol; las instalaciones para el directorio; el departamento de Básquetbol; un magnifico pabellón de concentración; construcción de viviendas para los servidores; el embellecimiento del estadio con rejas y jardines; la creación del departamento médico y de fisioterapia; comedor; la construcción de pistas asfálticas y muchos otros aspectos, que le dan ahora al Universitario una fisonomía de institución que va a ritmo del progreso.

*NUESTRO ESTADIO: CAPACIDAD PARA 25 MIL*
El estadio de Universitario de Deportes, al haberse concluido las construcción de las dos tribunas de estructuras metálicas, dispone de una capacidad de cerca de 25 mil localidades al servicio de los aficionados al fútbol.
Realizar estas obras, de gran trascendencia para la institución, han determinado una fuerte inversión a la U.
Su construcción ha sido orientada nada menos que por los activos dirigentes cremas, Ing. Rafael Quiroz, actual presidente, y el Ing. Jorge Góngora, vicepresidente, que han puesto al servicio sus desinteresados, como valiosísimos servicios.
Las obras realizadas en el estadio, no solamente se han concretado a las tribunas en mención, sino también efectuar grandes mejoras en la preferencia, dotándole a esta de un palco con butacas pullman, que han sido instaladas en la parte central.
Además se ha construido un palco para los dirigentes y casetas especiales para las radioemisoras, con todas las comodidades del caso, pudiendo efectuar transmisiones, en forma simultánea, doce estaciones. 
Dos túneles, que facilitan el ingreso de los jugadores desde los nuevos y cómodos camarines -que también se han construido recientemente- al campo de juego, también contribuyen a que el estadio crema ahora luzca una nueva fisonomía.
Con estas obras, el estadio de la U ha dejado de ser el canchón, como muchos lo llamaron hasta hace 3 años, y convertirse en un escenario cómodo y con condiciones, incluso, para realizar en el, confrontaciones internacionales. 
La obra de la actual directiva de la U no se queda allí. Existen dos importantes proyectos que están llamados a elevar las comodidades de este escenario, como son la construcción de una tribuna en el sector norte, para cerrar el campo por completo, y la iluminación del estadio para partidos nocturnos.

*IMPORTANTE LABOR HA REALIZADO LA DIRECTIVA EN TRES AÑOS*
En solo tres años al frente del club, la actual directiva del Universitario de Deportes, ha realizado una extraordinaria labor, que ha permitido sacar a la institución del estado de postración en que se encontraba y convertirla en una organización que esté acorde con su bien ganado prestigio, en el país y en el exterior. La actual directiva de la “U” ha trabajado en forma tesonera, sin otra mira que elevar a nuestro club a la categoría de club grande. Y para cristalizar esta labor ha habido unificación de criterios, un verdadero espíritu, que es sinónimo de nobleza, de afán de superación, de comprensión.
Universitario, hace tres años era una institución que podía comparársele con un pobre sentado en un banco de oro; que precisaba del esfuerzo de varias voluntades para explotar esas riquezas que atesoraba y que muchos desconocían.
Los progresos de la U, no solamente se reflejan en tener a un equipo que en tres años ha conquistado dos títulos de campeón y un subcampeonato.
Las obras que se han realizado y se realizan en sus actuales instalaciones, han cambiado por completo su faz, y de un canchón –como muchos lo llamaban– lo han convertido en un local que cada día se viene poniendo más acorde con su prestigio.
La construcción de una moderna y cómoda concentración para el primer equipo profesional de fútbol; camarines; departamento médico; oficinas; salones para el directorio; el departamento de básquetbol; la edificación de tribunas de estructura metálica; las mejoras en la tribuna preferencial; la construcción de túneles y camarines; el arreglo de la cancha de fútbol; mejoras en la cancha de básquetbol, y muchas otras obras, que olvidamos enumerar, son obras de esta directiva formada por auténticos cremas.
Nota del Estadio LOLO Fernández en el año 1967 aparecida en la Revista U67 Año 1 Nº 1
la.banda.de.odriozola


----------



## Indochine

*Sporting Cristal: ¿su nuevo estadio estaría en Carabayllo?*
La idea principal de Sporting Cristal es insistir en edificar su nuevo escenario en el Rímac, pero analiza también otras opciones.








Tras la negativa de la Municipalidad del Rímac de darle permiso para la construcción de su estadio, Sporting Cristal está mirando otros distritos para cumplir el sueño de tener casa propia. 

Opciones. Sporting Cristal estaría analizando la posibilidad de construir su nuevo estadio en Carabayllo, en donde dos han recibido la oferta de dos terrenos. El presidente del club, Federico Cúneo, indicó que el proyecto se definirá en un año. 
link

*EL DATO*
Inversión. El proyecto de estadio demandaría hasta US$ 25 millones y un área de entre 40,000 y 50,000 m2. Albergaría hasta 25,000 espectadores.
gestion


----------



## Indochine

Plano de los accesos a los palcos suites del Estadio Nacional


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Me parece genial que nos preocupemos por la infraestructura, pero que los equipos peruanos piensen en mejorar sus estadios me parece un error ahora. Primero, que compren jugadores para ser más competitivos, y luego los estadios. Si no tendrán tribunas vacías permanentemente.


----------



## Indochine

Dimas de Porres said:


> Me parece genial que nos preocupemos por la infraestructura, pero que los equipos peruanos piensen en mejorar sus estadios me parece un error ahora. Primero, que compren jugadores para ser más competitivos, y luego los estadios. Si no tendrán tribunas vacías permanentemente.


asi es y tambien mejorar los trabajos en las canteras...


Torneo Internacional Movistar Sub 12 [Horario de partidos]

Jueves 5 junio:
10:30am Universitario vs FC Barcelona
11:30am Universitario vs Real Madrid C.F.
04:10pm Universitario vs Atlético de Madrid
05:10pm Universitario vs ValenciaCF

partidos duran 24 minutos, se juega en el estadio nacional, el ingreso es libre, ire en la mañana para ver que novedades encuentro, pero mi camara se a malogrado hno: asi que no podre tomar fotos, ojala alguien del foro se anime a ir  para que tome fotos. recuerden asi no mas no hay ingreso libre al estadio para aprovechar tomar fotos, revisar las gradas y numero butacas de las tribunas, ver la capacidad y mas datos.


----------



## Oscar10

*Invertir en menores, lo primero.*


----------



## Indochine

esta mañana fui al estadio nacional para ver los partidos, jugaron universitario, alianza, san martin, el equipo de la FPF, atletico de madrid, valencia, real madrid y barcelona.

al no contar con una camara tome fotos con mi celular



























se habilito la tribuna oriente baja, conte que tiene 16 gradas, las butacas estan numeradas y la tribuna oriente baja cuenta con 9 zonas o sectores...las zonas A B C D E F G H y I.










*La zona A*
19 butacas x gradas 1 y 2: 38 butacas
20 butacas x gradas 3 4 5 y 6: 80 butacas
21 butacas x gradas 7 8 y 9: 63 butacas
22 butacas x gradas 10 11 12 y 13: 88 butacas
24 butacas x gradas 14 15 y 16: 72 butacas
Total *341 butacas*

*La zona B*
26 butacas x 16 gradas: *416 butacas*

*La zona C*
27 butacas x 16 gradas: *432 butacas*

*La zona D*
18 butacas x 16 gradas: *288 butacas*

*La zona E*
23 butacas x 16 gradas: *368 butacas*

*La zona F*
18 butacas x 16 gradas: *288 butacas*

*La zona G*
27 butacas x 16 gradas: *432 butacas*

*La zona H*
26 butacas x 16 gradas: *416 butacas*

*La zona I*
19 butacas x gradas 1 y 2: 38 butacas
20 butacas x gradas 3 4 5 y 6: 80 butacas
21 butacas x gradas 7 8 y 9: 63 butacas
22 butacas x gradas 10 11 12 y 13: 88 butacas
23 butacas x gradas 14 15 y 16: 69 butacas
Total *341 butacas*

*Gran Total 3319 butacas*


----------



## Indochine

Nacional



















Monumental









Miguel Grau


----------



## peruanito

Dimas de Porres said:


> No puedo creer que Lima tenga tres estadios con capacidad para más de 50.000 personas y una liga tan poco interesante...


Y yo no puedo creer que los limeños solo vivan de su aburrida lima, como que ya cansa ver fotos de los mismos estadios, Que aburrido, mejor creen en portal con el nombre estadios limeños. por ultimo publiquen fotos de otros tantos estadios que existen en la capital. no aburran el treadh.


----------



## peruanito

*Municipal de Ajoyani - Carabaya - Puno*

Como para nutrir el treadh, recordar que El titulo es *Estadios Peruanos* 

A 4500 mtsm.


----------



## peruanito

*Municipal de Ajoyani - Carabaya - Puno*

Como para nutrir el treadh, recordar que El titulo es *Estadios Peruanos* 

A 4500 mtsm.


----------



## Oscar10

*Thread.*


----------



## Indochine

*matute*








*UNSA*


















*Mariano Melgar*


----------



## rafo18

El estadio de la UNSA debe tener uno de los exteriores mas bonitos del pais  (obvien los graffitis xD)


----------



## Nazoter

NO estaria mal si hacen el nacional un estadio solo para el futbol. ya que no se usan las pistas por no ser reglamentarias. bajar un poco la cancha y hacer más tribunas aumentaria la capacidad y seria un estadio increible. Claro, creo q es prioridad mejorar el futbol peruano.


----------



## 777riki777

^^ el estadio nacional se podria hacer en el estadio olimpico San Marcos ,aunque seria un problema que es este dentro de un campus universitario.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ No hay tanto problema en eso, San Marcos tiene 2 puertas de ingreso independientes de los accesos de la universidad. La cuestión es más decisión política que otra cosa, se puede convertir el Nacional en estadio exclusivo para fútbol anulando esa pista atlética que no sirve y en el mundo hay varios ejemplos de estadios con pista atlética que se reconvirtieron en estadios de fútbol.

Para competencias de atletismo se tiene el Miguel Grau cuya pista es de medida oficial, y remodelando San Marcos también se tendría otra sede de mayor capacidad.


----------



## Indochine

malas noticias en las obras de remodelacion del estadio garcilaso
*Despiden a 220 obreros en obra de construcción del estadio Inca Garcilaso*








_Gerencia de Planificación y Presupuesto del Gobierno Regional del Cusco no gestionó desembolso de recursos ante el Ministerio de Economía. Los obreros realizaron una protesta._

Cusco. La irresponsabilidad de la Gerencia de Planificación y Presupuesto del Gobierno Regional Cusco (GRC) provocó que no se cumpla con el desembolso de 6 millones 400 mil soles al Plan Copesco para continuar con las obras del techado, renovación y ampliación de las tribunas del estadio "Inca Garcilaso de la Vega". 

La gerencia no gestionó el desembolso ante el Ministerio de Economía, lo que provocó el despido de 220 obreros, es decir el 70% del personal que estaba a cargo de hacer los trabajos. Los obreros realizaron una protesta. 

Felipe Palomino, secretario general de obreros de la obra, sostuvo que el despido ha ocasionado que la obra avance con lentitud. 

Señaló que esperan que la transferencia se dé en los siguientes días, de lo contrario asumirán medidas de protesta y paralizarán la obra. 

Héctor Calla, secretario general del Sindicato Regional de Construcción Civil, culpó a la gestión regional de provocar el retraso de las obras y el despido de trabajadores. De igual opinión fue el secretario general del otro gremio obrero denominado Sindicato de Construcción Civil y Artes Decorativas, Edu Mollinedo.
link


----------



## Oscar10

*Cienciano vs. Universitario se jugará en el estadio Garcilaso de la Vega*

* Enrique De la Rosa, gerente general de la ADFP, lo confirmó hoy desde Cusco. “Falta mucho por hacer, pero se habilitará este domingo para 14 mil personas”, dijo.*​


----------



## chikobestia

La ADFP habilito el Garcilazo de la Vega para el partido del fin de semana entre Cienciano y la U, solo habilitaran 14000 asientos.


----------



## Indochine

link

*Cienciano vs. Universitario se jugará en el estadio Garcilaso de la Vega
Enrique De la Rosa, gerente general de la ADFP, lo confirmó hoy desde Cusco. *“Falta mucho por hacer, pero se habilitará este domingo para 14 mil personas”, dijo.








Luego de más de un año, el estadio Inca Garcilaso de la Vega abrirá sus puertas al público. Y el partido que lo reinaugurará será entre Cienciano y Universitario, que se jugará este domingo a la 1:15 pm. Esta noticia la confirmó el gerente general de la ADFP, Enrique De la Rosa, quien aseguró que no habrá ningún problema este domingo que se jugará la segunda fecha.

Todo OK. Está todo en orden. Enrique De la Rosa confirmó que el estadio Garcilaso de la Vega está en buenas condiciones para el partido entre Cienciano y Universitario. Además, indicó que *solo se habilitará la parte baja de todas las tribunas, lo que se conoce como el primer anillo. Esto tiene capacidad para 14 mil personas.* “Visitamos el estadio con funcionarios del gobierno regional y con Indeci. Vimos que falta mucho por hacer, pero la parte que se habilitará es solo el primer anillo, por lo que se pondrá a la venta solo 14 mil localidades”, dijo.

*Es seguro.* “Los accesos serán cubiertos con mallas de seguridad porque hay desmonte, pero no habrá problemas en ese sentido. Con respecto a las barras, solo ingresarán los barristas empadronados de Cienciano. Y la policía, con previa coordinación del club, deberá decidir esta semana cómo se va a manejar la barra de la ‘U‘”, señaló. El día sábado será la última inspección de Indeci.

*Último partido.* El estadio volverá a usarse después de un poco más de un año. La última vez que se jugó ahí fue el 02 de junio de 2013, cuando Cienciano le ganó a Sporting Cristal 2-0.
link


----------



## Indochine

foto del Estadio Monumental que encontre en la red


















campaña “Goleada al Trabajo Infantil” en el Estadio Nacional


----------



## Indochine

fotos de la supervision de ayer al estadio garcilaso de la vega


























depor









¡WOLF

de traringa:








link









en los años 90



























tamaño original


----------



## uspaorkoo

Lo que ha pasado con el Garcilaso es una verguenza...


----------



## Indochine

uspaorkoo said:


> Lo que ha pasado con el Garcilaso es una verguenza...


a mi mas que vergueza, me da pena que las autoridades no son concientes de la importancia un estadio en la ciudad, y por lo tanto lo dejan a un segundo plano, tan bien que se lanzo este proyecto, ojala reconsideren el tema, Cusco es una ciudad importante y su estadio principal tiene que ser como las exigencias lo piden


----------



## uspaorkoo

Indochine said:


> a mi mas que vergueza, me da pena que las autoridades no son concientes de la importancia un estadio en la ciudad, y por lo tanto lo dejan a un segundo plano, tan bien que se lanzo este proyecto, ojala reconsideren el tema, Cusco es una ciudad importante y su estadio principal tiene que ser como las exigencias lo piden


Asi es, y no solamente eso, poniendonos a analizar el asunto, ese estadio se cerró por casi un año!, para que? lo unico que hicieron fue perjudicar a los equipos cusqueños y ahora lo re-abren dejandolo PEOR de como estaba!, porque esta PEOR!, estan re-abriendo ese estadio con las obras a MEDIAS!, con un armazón al rededor del estadio que aparte de darle un HORRIBLE ASPECTO encima impide que se habiliten gran parte de las tribunas!

Por si eso no fuera suficiente, los POCOS trabajadores que estaban encargados de la remodelacion fueron despedidos! Ya eso mas o menos nos da a entender que pretenciones de seguir con la remodelacion en un futuro cercano NO TIENEN. 

TODO, ABSOLUTAMENTE TODO con respecto a lo que iba a ser la remodelacion del Estadio Garcilaso fue un MAMARRACHO. Y encima en la pagina del Gobierno Regional del Cusco ponen con bombos y platillos la noticia de la re-apertura del Estadio, como si hubieran motivos para celebrar!, sinceramente da bronca la ineptitud e incapacidad de nuestras autoridades, sobre todo porque no es la primera vez que algo asi sucede, si no recordemos que con el estadio Elias Aguirre de Chiclayo sucedió algo parecido,...lo cerraron por un buen tiempo, hicieron que Aurich se vaya a jugar a Olmos y para que? para que volvieran a abrir el Elias Aguirre y lo dejaran tal cual estaba cuando lo cerraron!....


----------



## karlosystem

Indochine said:


> link


ESO NO MENCIONASTE CUANDO LANZASTE EL PROYECTO AQUEL DIA QUE LLAMASTE A LA PRENSA Y POSASTE CON LA MAQUETA DEL ESTADIO ANTE LAS FOTOS DE LOS PERIODISTAS ENGAÑANDO A LOS CUSQUEÑOS QUE EN UN BREVE PLAZO LO ENTREGARIAS, INEPTO !!.. 

AMIGO CUSQUEÑO ANTE LAS PROXIMAS ELECCIONES REGIONALES, NO VOTES POR ESTE INCAPAZ !!.. PASA LA VOZ


----------



## Irenko

karlosystem said:


> ESO NO MENCIONASTE CUANDO LANZASTE EL PROYECTO AQUEL DIA QUE LLAMASTE A LA PRENSA Y POSASTE CON LA MAQUETA DEL ESTADIO ANTE LAS FOTOS DE LOS PERIODISTAS ENGAÑANDO A LOS CUSQUEÑOS QUE EN UN BREVE PLAZO LO ENTREGARIAS, INEPTO !!..
> 
> AMIGO CUSQUEÑO ANTE LAS PROXIMAS ELECCIONES REGIONALES, NO VOTES POR ESTE INCAPAZ !!.. PASA LA VOZ


Si votara en Cuzco no dudes que no lo haría...hno:


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Que desgracia de autoridad. Igual de desgracia la ADFP por autorizar partidos de fútbol "profesional" en un estadio a medio construir.


----------



## 100%imperial

El MEF también tiene gran parte de responsabilidad aquí, al reducir el presupuesto a la región a ultima hora, cuando esta, ya tenia comprometido gran parte de este monto en diversas obras… ojo q no solo el estadio se vio perjudicado.


----------



## loganmsc

mas culpa tiene el MEF por quitarle el presupuesto a ultima hora....una mas de los limeños


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Yo pensaba que el MEF era del gobierno central y no de la MML.


----------



## loganmsc

gobierno central=lima=atraso


----------



## Indochine

antes de la remodelacion









lamentablemnte asi quedaron las obras hasta el dia de hoy







































































fuente

lo unico que ahora queda es que las obras sigan su curso, si no es por los autoridades que hasta ahora eran las encargadas, por la mano privada, con el partido de mañana espero que se tome conciencia a nivel nacional que las obras no pueden quedar asi, por ahi lei que backus se estaba interesando en invertir en las obras


----------



## Indochine

*Fotos antiguas del viejo Estadio Nacional








foto del Servicio Aerofotográfico Nacional, antes de la construccion de la via expresa, notese que el titulo 'Estadio Nacional' va sobre las tribunas norte y sur, años despues solo quedaria la que esta sobre la tribuna norte link 1 y la del sur seria retirada link 2









El Estadio Nacional (en parte superior de la foto) y las obras de la primera etapa de la via expresa fuente









alianza lima vs deportivo español, del archivo de el comercio









1956 archivo de el comercio
*


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental.. Peru vs Uruguay*









*Estadio 25 de Noviembre*


----------



## Indochine

Lecl74 said:


> No comparto del todo tu argumento, estoy de acuerdo que el nivel del futbol esta mal, pero no significa que debamos resignarnos a estadios de 10,000 o 5,000 personas.
> Aqui hay un gran problema de las dirigencias, tanto de los clubes como de la federacion. Si mejora el futbol, mejora la seguridad (esas entradas gratis a malos barristas!) poco a poco se incrementara la cantidad de aficionados a lo que deberia ser una opcion segura y emocionante de entretenimiento.
> Si se trata de argumentar gastos, en el Nacional se gato harto billete que podria haber sido utilizado en otras cosas, y casi no se ha aumentado el aforo.
> Estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario acerca de la mala practica de alquilar estadios para eventos que puedan dañar la infraestrucutra de los estadios y tus comentarios de como mejorar el nivel deportivo, pero pienso que pueden ir de la mano con estadios grandes





Robert.Ch said:


> Hay muchos pueblos o ciudades pequeñas en la sierra de Pasco que estan construyendo estadios bastante aceptables, un buen desarrollo en la infraestructura deportiva de la región.
> 
> @Peruanito: asi como Tapu y Huariaca, existen mas ciudades/pueblos con estadios bonitos: Yanahuanca, Yanacancha (tiene una tribuna de occidente grande), y me parece un pueblo mas, podrías poner fotos de esos estadios? para que asi la gente se de cuenta que Pasco esta avanzando en infraestructura deportiva.
> 
> Me parece que Cusco y Pasco son las regionaes con mejores estadios en el interior de sus regiones.
> 
> Si algun dia llegasen a primera división los equipos de estas ciudades, no van a tener problemas de jugar verdaderamente como local, asi deberian aprender las autoridades de ciudades pequeñas lo cuales tienen o tuvieron un equipo en primera como Nueva Cajamarca (Unión Comercio), Puerto Eten (Los Caimanes), el distrito de San Martin de Porres (Pacifico FC), o equipos que pasaron por la segunda división como Alianza Unicachi (Yunguyo), Alianza Cristiana (Andoas), Willy Serrato (Pimentel). En cambio quienes estan esperando que sus estadios sean remodelados son Comerciantes Unidos (Cutervo), y Walter Ormeño (Cañete).





kevinnjac said:


> Al parecer si, parece que estuviera muy inclinada no?, bien raro. Pero de echo la tribuna occidente si que sera bien grande.
> Tingo maria cuenta con una poblacion de 50 000 habitantes, no creo que el estadio pase de 20 000 de aforo, seria sumamente tonto hacer una estadiaso para una poblacion tan pequeña





Varedoit said:


> A mi me parece muy bien, era hora que cristal haga su estadio... si ven en el render, no se puede apreciar que tipo de iluminacion tendra, si seran las tipicas torres o si estaran en la parte alta de occidente y oriente. La capacidad me parece perfecta, no vale la pena construir un estadio de 70 o 80 mil para que se llene una vez cada 3 o 4 anios. Es curioso que las tribunas tengan un segundo piso, es raro en el peru, pero es evidente que influyo muchisimo el estadio de penarol. Felicidades cristal!


*segun las especificaciones tecnicas de la fifa para construccion de estadios de futbol*


----------



## loganmsc

Oscar10 said:


> *¿Los equipos provincianos tendrán plata para levantar un estadio decente? De nada valdrá un terreno donado si no lo aprovechas.
> 
> *


en el caso de matute tambien les dio dinero para la construccion,osea todo gratis...y al lolo le dieron las tribunas del antiguo estadio nacional..osea tambien gratis.


----------



## Lecl74

forestoso said:


> El Lolo Fernández de Breña tiene las tribunas de occidente de madera del primer estadio Nacional donadas por Inglaterra en el primer centenario de la independencia, el terreno del matute es donado por es estado. Mucho proteccionismo del estado es como las madres sobreprotectoras que deja a los hijos desvalidos cuando tienen que enfrentarse al mundo. Si quieren tribunas grandes, estas deben estar en función de la asistencia. Mira la web: www.worldstadiums.com y veraz que Perú tiene mejores estadios que casi la mayoría de países latinos, pero su futbol es muy malo. Entonces como quieres que las empresas inviertan así como los estadios europeos: Emirates, etc.


Entiendo tu punto, pero esto va mas alla de un debate entre inversion publica o privada. Mi punto es ver porque el futbol en Peru esta tan mal (son muchas causas) , poco a poco cambiar eso y tener una liga respetable donde mucha gente vaya a disfrutar con un ambiente seguro y, si los estadios son amplios, sin precios tan altos, ni tener que sufrir la reventa.


----------



## peruanito

*Estadio PNP de los Sinchis de Mazamari - Satipo*

Este estadio es conocido por ser la casa del CD. Alipio Ponce Vasquez de Mazamari Equipo representativo de la Policia Nacional del Perú, equipo con historia en el Futbol Peruano, y que el año pasado llego hasta semifinales de la Copa Perú.


----------



## Indochine

estadio de Quilmana en Cañete


----------



## Oscar10

loganmsc said:


> en el caso de matute tambien les dio dinero para la construccion,osea todo gratis...y al lolo le dieron las tribunas del antiguo estadio nacional..osea tambien gratis.


*Eso no responde mi pregunta.*


----------



## jocho

Me gusta ese estadio de Los Sinchis, pequeñito y con aviones al costado.


----------



## forestoso

Lecl74 said:


> Entiendo tu punto, pero esto va mas alla de un debate entre inversion publica o privada. Mi punto es ver porque el futbol en Peru esta tan mal (son muchas causas) , poco a poco cambiar eso y tener una liga respetable donde mucha gente vaya a disfrutar con un ambiente seguro y, si los estadios son amplios, sin precios tan altos, ni tener que sufrir la reventa.


La cuestión más importante es que solo piensan en futbol. 

hay muchos deportes más y destinar recursos al futbol a veces es un desperdicio, porque del poco dinero que hay, gran parte se va al futbol, y aún así no rinden lo esperado (copa libertadores vergonzosas y ausencia en mundiales).


----------



## edu_890

Oscar10 said:


> *¿Los equipos provincianos tendrán plata para levantar un estadio decente? De nada valdrá un terreno donado si no lo aprovechas.
> 
> *


Evadiendo impuestos todo es posible , pero aún así no creo que valga la pena salirse de los estadios del IPD ya que la concurrencia al fulbito peruano es muy reducida.


----------



## loganmsc

Oscar10 said:


> *Eso no responde mi pregunta.*


facil tienes q entenderla..claro si los deseas entender


----------



## Oscar10

loganmsc said:


> facil tienes q entenderla..claro si los deseas entender


*Sigues sin responder mi pregunta. En fin.. *


----------



## kokofett

invasorzim said:


> Se está haciendo toda una discusión por gusto. El estado donó los terrenos a la U y Alianza hace varias décadas atrás, si no lo hizo con otros equipos ya supérenlo.
> 
> Respecto al Nacional se dijo un montón de veces que esa pista atlética no sirve para competencias, no pasa de ser meramente decorativa. No hay espacio para ampliarla, si no construían las 3 filas adicionales de asientos igual hubiera quedado muy pegada a tribunas una pista de 8 carriles, eso sin considerar que no hay espacio para pista de calentamiento. El Nacional como escenario de atletismo no es apto, además ya se tiene la Videna, el Miguel Grau y ahora que mencionan también al estadio San Marcos como escenarios aptos para competencias atléticas, entonces lo mejor sería convertir al Nacional en estadio de futbol, lo que en la práctica lo es. No es para hacer drama ni creer que nos oponemos al atletismo o que se le da demasiada importancia al fútbol, solo es decir las cosas tal como son.


La mera verdad...


----------



## Oscar10

edit


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*








Carlos Lezama - andina


----------



## Rubenbillie

*Estadio Municipal Heraclio Tapia -Huànuco*


----------



## Indochine

aparte del estadio nacional, el estadio heraclio tapia debe ser el otro estadio con butacas en la popular, ojala algun dia se instalen butacas en todas las tribunas de los estadios de primera division


----------



## peruanito

solo dos estadios en perú con butacas en todas sus tribunas, que se puede decir


----------



## Indochine

peruanito said:


> solo dos estadios en perú con butacas en todas sus tribunas, que se puede decir


son 3:

*Estadio Chan ChAN, Trujillo, La Libertad*









*Estadio Heraclio Tapia, Huanuco*








*
Estadio Nacional, Lima*








^^
pero esas 'butacas' de las populares del Nacional no tienen espaldar, por lo tanto no esta como pide las exigencias de la FIFA


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Alberto Gallardo*
Capacidad de la Tribuna Occidente (Alfredo Quesada) - 5000 Espectadores
Capacidad de la Tribuna Oriente (Julio Cesar Uribe) - 5000 Espectadores
Capacidad de la Tribuna Popular Norte (Roberto Palacios) - 5000 Espectadores
Capacidad de la Tribuna Popular Sur - 3000 Espectadores (no se abre por seguridad)


----------



## Oscar10

*Verdad, y en que quedó el nuevo estadio de cristal?*


----------



## Luiggi

Quien juega de local en el Estadio Nacional? Es bonito pero en lo personal no me gustan los estadios con pista de atletismo, me parece que merman en la visibilidad del aficionado y además la gente se siente lejos del campo por lo que dificilmente los rivales se sienten presionados por la afición local.


----------



## Oscar10

*El estadio le pertenece al IPD (Instituto Peruano del Deporte). Es la casa de la selección peruana de fútbol, también es usado por equipos peruanos siempre y cuando paguen el costo de alquiler. *


----------



## Luiggi

Oscar10 said:


> *El estadio le pertenece al IPD (Instituto Peruano del Deporte). Es la casa de la selección peruana de fútbol, también es usado por equipos peruanos siempre y cuando paguen el costo de alquiler. *


Pensé que algunos de los equipos del futbol peruano actuaban de local ahí, se me hace un desperdicio tenerlo parado todo el año solo esperando que juegue la selección y que se hagan algunos eventos musicales, creo que el Alianza, Universitario o Sporting Cristal podrían tenerlo de sede sin problemas no?


----------



## loganmsc

deberia ser usado por el sporting cristal de manera regular y dejar el san martin a otros equipos como los del distrito de san martin de porres


----------



## Oscar10

Luiggi said:


> Pensé que algunos de los equipos del futbol peruano actuaban de local ahí, se me hace un desperdicio tenerlo parado todo el año solo esperando que juegue la selección y que se hagan algunos eventos musicales, creo que el Alianza, Universitario o Sporting Cristal podrían tenerlo de sede sin problemas no?


*Si, esos equipos también hacen de local ahí, pero tienen que pagar alquiler y generalmente solo lo hacen cuando se enfrentan entre ellos, ante los demás equipos lo hacen en sus respectivos estadios: Matute, Monumental y Alberto Gallardo, respectivamente.

También lo alquilan seguido para conciertos.*


----------



## Luiggi

Oscar10 said:


> *Si, esos equipos también hacen de local ahí, pero tienen que pagar alquiler y generalmente solo lo hacen cuando se enfrentan entre ellos, ante los demás equipos lo hacen en sus respectivos estadios: Matute, Monumental y Alberto Gallardo, respectivamente.
> 
> También lo alquilan seguido para conciertos.*


Pero me refiero a jugar de local de manera permanente, no se en que condiciones se encuentren los otros estadios que mencionas, pero creo que tener al Nacional tan bonito es un poco de desperdicio solo tenerlo para cuando juegue la selección y para cuando haya clásicos en la liga peruana. Por ejemplo, acá en México el Estadio Azteca es donde juega la mayoría de las veces la selección, pero durante todo el año el América es el que juega de local ahí, así que prácticamente cada 15 días se utiliza para fútbol.


----------



## Indochine

*Linea 4 del Metro de Lima - Estadio Monumental *:cheers:


----------



## kaMetZa

Para qué? Para qué destrocen la estación del metro cada vez que haya partido? Pfff


----------



## Luiggi

Indochine said:


> Linea 4 del Metro de Lima - Estadio Monumental :cheers:


Las demás líneas ya están o a penas piensan construir el metro en Lima?


----------



## Indochine

Luiggi said:


> Pensé que algunos de los equipos del futbol peruano actuaban de local ahí, s*e me hace un desperdicio tenerlo parado todo el año solo esperando que juegue la selección y que se hagan algunos eventos musicales*, creo que el Alianza, Universitario o Sporting Cristal podrían tenerlo de sede sin problemas no?


*en teoria estaria pardo esperando jugar a la seleccion o algun concierto, pero no esta parado todo el año, es el estadio mas usado en Lima, por que su ubicacion lo hace el mas centrico y mas accesible que los demas estadios.*









tamaño real

El Estadio Nacional es el primer estadio para conciertos y eso se da en cualquier fecha del año, En el *Estadio Nacional juegan de 'visitante' la U, y alianza frente a otros equipos capitalinos.
cuando Unversitario o Alianza tienne problemas con su estadio ya sea por obras aledañas, sanciones, limites de capacidad, etc... juegan en el estadio nacional
En estos ultimos años Alianza Lima juega en el Nacional cuando va a jugar un partido que se asegure un gran lleno y recaudacion ya que el estadio de matute que es de alianza es de menor capacidad.
En estos ultimos 2 meses Universitario esta que juega de local en el Nacional por que cerca al estadio monumental U existen obras viales y por seguridad y limitacion de accesos no se abre el Monumental.*




Luiggi said:


> Las demás líneas ya están o a penas piensan construir el metro en Lima?


*la linea 1 esta completa, este mes se inicia las obras para la linea 2 y el primer tramo de la linea 4, lo demas estan en proyectos (en el tramo final del la linea 4 figura el Estadio Monumental), mas informacion dentro del foro de Peru link en latincrapers link*


----------



## Luiggi

Indochine said:


> *en teoria estaria pardo esperando jugar a la seleccion o algun concierto, pero no esta parado todo el año, es el estadio mas usado en Lima, por que su ubicacion lo hace el mas centrico y mas accesible que los demas estadios.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamaño real
> 
> El Estadio Nacional es el primer estadio para conciertos y eso se da en cualquier fecha del año, En el *Estadio Nacional juegan de 'visitante' la U, y alianza frente a otros equipos capitalinos.
> cuando Unversitario o Alianza tienne problemas con su estadio ya sea por obras aledañas, sanciones, limites de capacidad, etc... juegan en el estadio nacional
> En estos ultimos años Alianza Lima juega en el Nacional cuando va a jugar un partido que se asegure un gran lleno y recaudacion ya que el estadio de matute que es de alianza es de menor capacidad.
> En estos ultimos 2 meses Universitario esta que juega de local en el Nacional por que cerca al estadio monumental U existen obras viales y por seguridad y limitacion de accesos no se abre el Monumental.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *la linea 1 esta completa, este mes se inicia las obras para la linea 2 y el primer tramo de la linea 4, lo demas estan en proyectos (en el tramo final del la linea 4 figura el Estadio Monumental), mas informacion dentro del foro de Peru link en latincrapers link*


Hombre muchas gracias por la info, veo que tienen una gran infraestructura en cuanto a estadios de futbol se refiere, bastante ilustrativo el mapa que pusiste, acá en la Ciudad de México solo tenemos 3 estadios para futbol de equipos de primera división y serían 4 contando el área metropolitana con el estadio de Neza pero juega en 2 división.
No conozco los demás estadios peruanos pero el Nacional luce muy bien con esa remodelada que le dieron, ojalá algún día pueda ir a un partido ahí.


----------



## loganmsc

el estadio san marcos y el lolo fernandez no tienen futbol profesional...una lastima


----------



## Luiggi

loganmsc said:


> el estadio san marcos y el lolo fernandez no tienen futbol profesional...una lastima


Pero están disponibles para ello?


----------



## 100%imperial

Una foto reciente del inconcluso Garcilaso del Cusco:








fuente: Facebook del Club Cienciano.


----------



## Pisco Sour

*Heraclio Tapia León - Huanuco*


----------



## loganmsc

Luiggi said:


> Pero están disponibles para ello?


el de san marcos si,el lolo es de Universitario y como juega en el monumental ya dejo de usar el Lolo. Ojala otro equipo lo pueda adquirir para utilizarlo verdaderamente.


----------



## Massilia10

Pisco Sour said:


> *Heraclio Tapia León - Huanuco*


Se ve muy bien el Heraclio Tapia con sus nuevas butacas. m))
Y los asientos son del mismo color que la camiseta del Léon de Huanuco, es un buen punto.

Lastima el pesimo estado de la cancha. :down:


----------



## El Sampi

No me habia dado cuenta pero el Espirit Arena, estadio del Fortunna Dusseldorf alemán es muy parecido al Monumental de Lima debido a su peculiar caracteriztica con las butacas de diferentes colores, lindo estadio también.


----------



## Oscar10

*El estadio Jose Alvalade del Sporting de Lisboa también tiene butacas de colores. *


----------



## Oscar10

Next.


----------



## Oscar10

Massilia10 said:


> Un par de fotos del Elías Aguirre.
> http://elcomercio.pe/deporte-total/...stadio-elias-aguirre-chiclayo-noticia-1753306


*Horrible esa cancha sintética, parece que aún lo tendremos por buen tiempo..*

*Presupuesto destinado a estadio Elías Aguirre revertiría al MEF*


----------



## peruanito

Inyector said:


> Recuerdo que para la Copa América del 2004, cuando se propuso a Tacna como sede, los tacneños propusieron remodelar el Jorge Basadre o construir un nuevo estadio. Finalmente optaron por la primera opción.
> 
> El estadio Alto de la Alianza (creo que así se llama) qué capacidad tiene?


Esas fotos son antiguas como de hace tres años. Me imagino que para esta época debe verse mejor el estadio Joel gutierrez


----------



## peruanito

El nuevo estadio de Oxapampa. Avanza lento.





























El Estadio de Oxapampa. Con un avance del 70% se viene ejecutando el estadio municipal de Oxapampa, en los próximos días se inicia el techado de la tribuna sur y la conclusión del campo de juego, asimismo el reforzamiento en la tribuna norte y techado respectivo; será uno de los escenarios deportivos, dirigidos exclusivamente a la práctica del deporte y así los niños, jóvenes y adultos serán directamente los beneficiarios, asimismo, contará con pista atlética, camerinos, oficinas, salas de prensa y de conferencias, entre otros.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ Si no me falla el ojo parece que esa pista será de 8 carriles, que bueno. Ya deben olvidarse de hacer 6 carriles que sólo sirve para exhibición y no para competencias.


----------



## uspaorkoo

invasorzim said:


> ^^ Si no me falla el ojo parece que esa pista será de 8 carriles, que bueno. Ya deben olvidarse de hacer 6 carriles que sólo sirve para exhibición y no para competencias.


Es exactamente lo que iba a decir....ojalá sea una pista de 8 carriles y no de 6.


----------



## Oscar10

*Hermoso su entorno.*


----------



## kamelot

Robert.Ch said:


> ¿Cuantos estadios decentes tiene Tacna?
> Me parece que hay uno adicional al Jorge Basadre y Joel Gutierrez... asi fueran solo 2, me parece muy bueno para la ciudad tacneña, lastima que no tengan equipo en primera división.


Son tres estadios grandes (el Jorge Basadre, el Joel Gutierrez y Héroes del Alto de la Alianza ),ubicados en los distritos de Tacna, Gregorio Albarracín y Alto de la Alianza, respectivamente. Los dos primeros con capacidad superior a los 20 000 espectadores. Tengo entendido que la inauguración del Joel Gutierrez ha sido postergado para mediados de setiembre.


----------



## nerito naramá

hola soy nuevo e iré aportando con proyectos de mi región por lo pronto dejo este del nuevo estadio del distrito de ascension en la ciudad de huancavelica que está en construccion: no es el estadio de la ciudad si no uno nuevo. el dela ciudad tambien se va a remodelar pero tengo que encontrar el render cuando lo tenga lo subo.


----------



## Lecl74

nerito naramá said:


> hola soy nuevo e iré aportando con proyectos de mi región por lo pronto dejo este del nuevo estadio del distrito de ascension en la ciudad de huancavelica que está en construccion: no es el estadio de la ciudad si no uno nuevo. el dela ciudad tambien se va a remodelar pero tengo que encontrar el render cuando lo tenga lo subo.


Me gusta! sin pista atletica, mas espacio para las tribunas


----------



## Indochine

un par de fotos del estadio de alianza, pintaron de amarillo las gradas de las tribunas


----------



## kevinnjac

nerito naramá said:


> hola soy nuevo e iré aportando con proyectos de mi región por lo pronto dejo este del nuevo estadio del distrito de ascension en la ciudad de huancavelica que está en construccion: no es el estadio de la ciudad si no uno nuevo. el dela ciudad tambien se va a remodelar pero tengo que encontrar el render cuando lo tenga lo subo.


Amigo, me parecen genial tus aportes, ojala que todos los foristas de provincia aporten con fotos de su region como tu. saludos !!


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Que buen complejo para Huancavelica. Ojalá la cancha que se ve sea para la práctica de futsal (se ve la marcación para eso) y no termine para ese invento peruano que conocemos como "fulbito".


----------



## Creatore

nerito naramá said:


> hola soy nuevo e iré aportando con proyectos de mi región por lo pronto dejo este del nuevo estadio del distrito de ascension en la ciudad de huancavelica que está en construccion: no es el estadio de la ciudad si no uno nuevo. el dela ciudad tambien se va a remodelar pero tengo que encontrar el render cuando lo tenga lo subo.


Por favor mas informacion sobre este excelente proyecto o un link donde se puede obtener datos.


----------



## skyperu34

Que buenas fotos! Muy grato ver estadios que no habia visto nunca y que son muy buenas infraestructuras!


----------



## karlosystem

TRAIDO DEL FORO DE ICA


PERUROCKER said:


> *MUNICIPALIDAD PROVINCIAL DE PISCO PRESENTO MAQUETA DEL ESTADIO*


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental* 









*una interesante toma del estadio de alianza*


----------



## Oscar10

Indochine said:


> *Estadio Monumental*


*Que buena, uno de ellos no serás tu Indochine?*


----------



## MicroX

¿Alguien sabe donde están los fotos del Nacional antes de que pusieron el policarbonato en Occidente? Recuerdo que para uno de los primeros partidos que se jugó ahí algunos hinchas se pusieron sobre la pista atlética para tomar fotos más cercanas y después de ese incidente pusieron el policarbonato por orden de no se quien.

Se veía algo excelente que al menos una tribuna sea como los estadios de la Premier League (y como el estadio de Iquitos) sin valla pero solo duró un partido.

Y de nada sirvió porque igual un hincha se metió a la cancha ese día contra Uruguay. Nunca van a aprender.


----------



## nerito naramá

Subo un poco más de información del estadio de ascencion huancavelica aunque talvez no les va a caer bien pues se trata de la confirmación de que tendra grass sintetico. bueno que se hace no puede ser perfecto.

http://www.regionhuancavelica.gob.pe/region/index.php/home/noticias/noticias-abril-2014/4113-estadio-de-ascension-tendra-gras-sintetico


----------



## Indochine

MicroX said:


> ¿Alguien sabe donde están los fotos del Nacional antes de que pusieron el policarbonato en Occidente? Recuerdo que para uno de los primeros partidos que se jugó ahí algunos hinchas se pusieron sobre la pista atlética para tomar fotos más cercanas y después de ese incidente pusieron el policarbonato por orden de no se quien.
> 
> Se veía algo excelente que al menos una tribuna sea como los estadios de la Premier League (y como el estadio de Iquitos) sin valla pero solo duró un partido.
> 
> Y de nada sirvió porque igual un hincha se metió a la cancha ese día contra Uruguay. Nunca van a aprender.


----------



## nerito naramá

Por fin pude conseguir el render del proyecto para el nuevo estadio de la ciudad de Huancavelica. lo subieron a la revista de la region huancavelica por eso la calidad de la foto:










Aca hay un poco más de información

http://issuu.com/imagen/docs/grh7maaudiencia2014


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bonito el estadio de Pisco, espero se construya pronto, será un gran acierto en infraestructura deportiva.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Eso del estadio sin mallas no se dará nunca, al menos en Lima.


----------



## kevinnjac

Jean_Pierre said:


> Eso del estadio sin mallas no se dará nunca, al menos en Lima.












Sin embargo en iquitos desde su construccion el estadio no ha tenido mallas, lo cual demuestra la cultura de nuestros hermanos de la selva, realmente sanamente envidable


----------



## Oscar10

*El estadio de la UNSA tampoco tiene mallas.*


----------



## Indochine

estadio san marcos








lima milenaria


----------



## kevinnjac

Oscar10 said:


> *El estadio de la UNSA tampoco tiene mallas.*












pero tiene un huecaso que separa la cancha de la tribuna.. lo que hace imposible que la gente entre a la canchas..


----------



## Jean_Pierre

^^ Igual recuerdo que hubo mucho intruso cuando Cienciano campeonó en la Sudamericana.


----------



## skyperu34

Huancavelica también contará con una muy buena infraestructura que le dará realce, muy buena noticia y foto!


----------



## julipax

Oscar10 said:


> *El estadio de la UNSA tampoco tiene mallas.*












:lol::lol:

con esa zanja ni policias necesitan , mientras tratan de llegar a la cancha ya todos se fueron del estadio.


----------



## julipax

Este estadio peruano no tiene mallas ni zanjas , es mas hasta escaleras directas a la cancha tiene.









y el mansiche en dos tribunas no tiene mallas


----------



## skyperu34

Creo que en general el remodelar y construir estadios sin mallas ya va significando una mayor cultura de respeto y valores en un recinto deportivo lo cual es muy positivo. Debemos demostrar a otros países que también evolucionamos en lo cultural y principios humanos...


----------



## Mr Joven

El estadio al que haces referencia en la primera foto, es el Estadio Chan-Chan. Inagurado para los juegos Bolivarianos del 2013.
_Mi estimado, solamente la tribuna de occidente del Mansiche, es la que no tiene malla.


----------



## Indochine

*Piura: Inauguran obras de mejoramiento del estadio "El Coloso de la Frontera" de Lancones *








El nuevo estadio tendrá un aforo de 2,800 espectadores cómodamente sentados y además de 203.39 ml nuevos de cerco perimétrico de material noble. También se realizó la Construcción de 1,440.00 m2 de tribunas, con techo de cobertura con Tijerales metálicos y planchas de gran onda fibrocemento
constructivo

fotos de panoramio:
*Estadio Municipal de Villa El Salvador*








tamaño original

*Estadio Municipal de Chorillos, la cancha de los muertos*








tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original

*Estadio del Club AELU*








tamaño original

*Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao*








tamaño original

^^
terreno donde se construyo el Estadio








tamaño original

*Estadio Alejandro Villanueva 'matute'*








tamaño original

*Estadio Monumental*








tamaño original

*Estadio de la Universidad San Marcos*








tamaño original

*Estadio Nacional*








tamaño original


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Nunca había visto fotos del estadio chorrillano... Gracias por subirlas. Podrían hacer palcos en el morro.


----------



## skyperu34

Buenas fotos y nuevos ángulos, me gustaron!


----------



## Oscar10

*¿El Muni sigue jugando en Chorrillos? Esa cancha le cae a pelo, la cancha de los MUERTOS.*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

No, juega en Villa El Salvador ahora. 

Uno de los últimos equipos que utilizó Chorrillos como sede de Segunda fue La Peña Sporting, refundado como Real Academia, refundado luego como Real Ayacucho y que hoy está desaparecido.


----------



## Oscar10

*Terminó refundido jaja.*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Refundido por Nossar y su gente. Eso mismo le hubiera pasado a Cristal, se notaba que ese señor no sabía ni dónde estaba parado y que quería su equipo fútbol mismo jeque árabe. Encima se rodeó de gente hincha de la U y Alianza, como sea Cristal tenía las de perder.

Oviedo, Picón, Ramírez y todos los demás que vinieron después aprendieron de Nossar lo que no se debe hacer, por eso es que ahora de la nada que se levantaron en masa los equipos provincianos tradicionales casi al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Jorge Basadre - Tacna*








tamaño original

*Estadio d la Universidad Nacional San Agustin - Arequipa*








tamaño original









tamaño original

*Estadio Alejandro Villanueva - Lima*








tamaño original


----------



## rafo18

Estadio Virgen de Chapi?? , Estadio Monumental de Arequipa ??... 

Fueera, ese es el estadio de la UNSA! :cheers:


----------



## Oscar10

*Así se le conoce porque la UNSA es dueña del estadio, pero su nombre es Estadio Monumental Virgen de Chapi.*


----------



## Lecl74

En Tacna no era necesario la pista atletica, hay una pista atletica al lado! Podrian haber tenido un estadio de 40,000. Aunque sin equipo en primera o segunda no tiene mucho sentido


----------



## RoVi

*Estadios Copa Perú - Cuartos de Final*

DeChalaca ha hecho un repaso de los estadios en donde juegan como locales los cuartofinalistas de la Copa Perú 2014.
*Fuente:http://dechalaca.com/copaperu/destacados-2014/marcando-la-cancha*

Estadio Sesquicentenario de Sechura - Equipo: Defensor La Bocana 
Capacidad: 6000 espectadores - Tribunas: oriente y occidente - Grass sintético









Estadio Mariscal Cáceres de Tumbes - Equipo: Cristal Tumbes
Capacidad: 10000 espectadores - Tribunas: oriente y occidente - Grass sintético









Estadio Rómulo Shaw Cisneros de Chancay - Equipo: Aurora Chancayllo
Capacidad: 3000 espectadores - Tribunas: occidente - Césped natural









Estadio Aliardo Soria Pérez de Pucallpa - Equipo: Sport Loreto
Capacidad: 25000 espectadores - Tribunas: todas - Grass sintético









Estadio Mariscal Castilla de El Tambo - Equipo: Sport Aguila
Capacidad: 5000 espectadores - Tribunas: todas?, pequeñas graderias en norte y sur - Césped natural









Estadio Municipal de Pichanaki - Equipo:Unión Pichanaki
Capacidad: 5000 espectadores - Tribunas: occidente, pequenas graderias aledañas - Césped natural









Estadio Municipal de Putina - Equipo: Unión Fuerza Minera
Capacidad: 5000 espectadores - Tribunas: ??? - Grass sintético









Estadio Almirante Miguel Grau de El Pedregal - Equipo: Sportivo Cariocos
Capacidad: 5000 espectadores - Tribunas: occidente y oriente - Césped natural









*Mas información en: http://dechalaca.com/copaperu/destacados-2014/marcando-la-cancha*


----------



## skyperu34

Vaya sorpresa agradable, bastantes estadios que no conocía, pequeños pero al fin y a cabo infraestructuras necesarias. Buenas fotos.


----------



## Oscar10

*El estadio Aliardo Soria Peréz es uno de los mejores estadios que hay en el país.*


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Alberto Gallardo* 15.11.2014








tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original
fuente lucalovesfootball.blogspot.com

*Estadio Alejandro Villanueva 'matute'* 12.11.2014








tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original
fuente lucalovesfootball.blogspot.com

*Estadio Monumental U*9.11.2014








tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original
fuente lucalovesfootball.blogspot.com

*Estadio Nacional* 20.11.2014








tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original
fuente: facebook de alianza lima


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Solo por verlo en primera al Aliardo Soria, me gustaría que subiera el Sport Loreto.


----------



## karlosystem

al parecer el muni sube para el 2015, en lo personal hubiera preferido a un equipo de provincia por el arraigo popular de la zona. deberia haber un limite de cantidad de equipos en Lima. Muni ni siquiera tiene un estadio propio o uno q se identifique.
una lastima.


----------



## Oscar10

*A los equipos limeños les conviene, un viaje menos a provincia.*


----------



## Lecl74

Ojala suba el Sport Loreto, tiene un buen estadio donde jugar y eso le da presencia a la primera division peruana.


----------



## montañaman

hola que buenos estadios de peru.........creo que con los estadios de chile estan empatados ..los rotos tmb tienen nivel ...les comparto uno que se construye en cochabamba que a mi parecer puede hacerle sombra al nacional de lima


----------



## karlosystem

montañaman said:


> hola que buenos estadios de peru.........creo que con los estadios de chile estan empatados ..los rotos tmb tienen nivel ...les comparto uno que se construye en cochabamba que a mi parecer puede hacerle sombra al nacional de lima


MUY BUENA LA MAQUETA, PERO SOLO ES ESO.. SOLO MAQUETA.. Y SEGUN EL VIDEO .NI SIQUIERA HAY UN TERRENO DONDE CONSTRUIR ESE FUTURO PROYECTO.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

karlosystem said:


> al parecer el muni sube para el 2015, en lo personal hubiera preferido a un equipo de provincia por el arraigo popular de la zona. deberia haber un limite de cantidad de equipos en Lima. Muni ni siquiera tiene un estadio propio o uno q se identifique.
> una lastima.


Pero lo que se necesita en Primera es equipos de arraigo y Municipal lo tiene más que los otros equipos que han subido de Segunda Nacional desde 2006 (salvo Muni, Gálvez y Boys).


----------



## suburbiano

karlosystem said:


> al parecer el muni sube para el 2015, en lo personal hubiera preferido a un equipo de provincia por el arraigo popular de la zona. deberia haber un limite de cantidad de equipos en Lima. Muni ni siquiera tiene un estadio propio o uno q se identifique.
> una lastima.


El Muni tiene mucho mas arraigo e historia que la mayoría de equipos de provincia, mira tantos años con problemas económicos y aún así se pudo levantar por el apoyo de su gente. No tiene estadio propio como la gran mayoría de los de primera división, pero siempre se le ha identificado con el Nacional y con la Cancha de los muertos. Ojala regrese a este ultimo.


----------



## Oscar10

Jean_Pierre said:


> Pero lo que se necesita en Primera es equipos de arraigo.


*De acuerdo. De los que no están en primera: Municipal, Sport Boys, Unión Huaral, Mannucci, CNI. Quizás me olvido de otros.
*
*Lo que también se necesita en primera son equipos serios. *


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Ahora en Segunda quedan Manucci, Huaral, Torino y Alfonso Ugarte. 

Personalmente, me gustaría que la Copa Perú se hiciera una cuarta división. Desde el año pasado se han hecho mayoría los equipos con menos de 5 años lleguen a la etapa nacional.

Antes de eso, haría una tercera división de 10 equipos. Para el primer campeonato invitaría a 8 equipos tradicionales de la Copa Perú y que hayan llegado a la etapa nacional en los últimos 10 años: Sporting Pizarro de Tumbes, Atlético Grau de Piura, ADT de Junín, Deportivo Hospital de Ucayali, Defensor Zarumilla de Ica, Huracán de Arequipa, José María Arguedas de Apurímac y Mariscal Nieto de Moquegua.

Completaría con uno de Lima (torneo rápido entre Defensor Lima, Aurora Miraflores, Ciclista Lima y San Agustín) y uno de Callao (triangular entre Atlético Chalaco, Somos Aduana y Yurimaguas).


----------



## karlosystem

sin tratar de desmerecer a clubes historicos como el Boys y el Muni.. pero su aficion solo lo acompaña cuando estos estan a punto de bajar a segunda division a falta de tres fechas ó cuando ya en segunda division estan a punto de subir en primera. el resto del torneo no se hace sentir su presencia en los estadios ya sea de local y menos de visitante.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio municipal Hernán Solís García de Chosica*








tamaño originalfayc.blogspot.com

*Estadio San Marcos*








tamaño original Iglesia Cristiana Pentecostés del MMM

*Matute*








tamaño original APF

buscando informacion sobre estadios en peru, me encontre con esta noticia de hace 10 años!!! cuando la dirigencia del club cienciano tenia proyectado un estadio y estaba en busca de terreno.








link


----------



## forestoso

FUTURO ELEFANTE BLANCO

Deben presentar una estadística de la asistencia de público para justificar la supuesta "inversión" 
pero para variar se gasta en obras costosas para poder sacar una tajada más grande. 

La inversión en deporte debe orientarse de otra manera como reforzar los clubes de atletismo, mejorar las pistas, proporcionar implementos de salto, lanzamiento, gimnasio de pesas para desarrollo muscular, becas para deportistas, capacitaciones para profesores, suplementos alimenticios, fondos para viajes de competiciones nacionales e internacionales, siempre aparecen atletas vendiendo rifas para comprar su pasaje.


----------



## edu_890

forestoso said:


> FUTURO ELEFANTE BLANCO
> 
> Deben presentar una estadística de la asistencia de público para justificar la supuesta "inversión"
> pero para variar se gasta en obras costosas para poder sacar una tajada más grande.
> 
> La inversión en deporte debe orientarse de otra manera como reforzar los clubes de atletismo, mejorar las pistas, proporcionar implementos de salto, lanzamiento, gimnasio de pesas para desarrollo muscular, becas para deportistas, capacitaciones para profesores, suplementos alimenticios, fondos para viajes de competiciones nacionales e internacionales, siempre aparecen atletas vendiendo rifas para comprar su pasaje.


Tranquilo molestate cuando lo inaguren en unas cuantas dècadas más .


----------



## Massilia10

*Alianza Lima y SERPAR firman convenio en beneficio de los equipos de fútbol y vòley*

El Servicio de Parques de la Municipalidad de Lima – SERPAR y el Club Alianza Lima firman este sábado 13 de diciembre un convenio de cooperación institucional, mediante el cual acuerdan que *los equipos profesionales y juveniles de dicho club (fútbol y vóley) hagan uso de los campos deportivos del parque zonal Huayna Cápac de San Juan de Miraflores*, por los próximos dos años.

El convenio en mención establece que las divisiones menores de Alianza Lima -y eventualmente el equipo profesional- realicen sus prácticas y entrenamientos en las 2 canchas de grass natural del parque zonal Huayna Cápac. Asimismo, gracias a este acuerdo, el Club Alianza Lima brindará asesoría técnica a SERPAR en todo lo relacionado a las Escuelas de Fútbol y Vóley, que se dictan en los parques zonales y metropolitanos de la capital, a través del programa DEPORLIMA.

La firma del convenio será realizada por el Gerente General de SERPAR, Sr. Pedro Toledo, y el Gerente de Divisiones Menores del Club Alianza Lima, Sr. Ernesto Arakaki. Además, estará presente el futbolista George Forsyth y miembros de los equipos juveniles del club victoriano.

http://www.clubalianzalima.com.pe/n...en-beneficio-de-los-equipos-de-futbol-y-voley


----------



## MicroX

Ojala suba el Sport Loreto por su estadio.


----------



## MicroX

El estadio de Huancayo (remodelado) parece un OVNI.


----------



## karlosystem

MicroX said:


> El estadio de Huancayo (remodelado) parece un OVNI.


:lol: aquel proyecto de remodelacion del estadio de huancayo lo vengo escuchando desde incluso antes que Peru fuera sede de la copa america.
y sobre las maquetas no es nada oficial.. aquello es de un estudiante de arquitectura aficionado a los estadios haciendo sus maquetas como pasatiempo.
asi q muchachos calmaos.


----------



## RimenseOidor

Increíble el timing de las autoridades deportivas el año pasado le arruinaron la libertadores a un Garcilaso que venia muy bien por una pseudo remodelación que hasta hoy esta en nada, cuando el estadio de cusco tenia una de las mejores canchas del país y no era necesario aumentar su capacidad, y ahora van a cerrar un año Elias Aguirre haciéndole complicadísimo al aurich poder jugar 2 torneos y encima viajando a jugar en una ciudad que no es la suya, el elias Aguirre solo necesita que le cambien de grass, no necesita mas capacidad, el domingo jugaron una final y no estuvo ni al 80% de su capacidad, desde que remodelaron el nacional todas las regiones quieren tener su propio nacional en su capital de provincia como si no hubieran otras prioridades


----------



## uspaorkoo

RimenseOidor said:


> Increíble el timing de las autoridades deportivas el año pasado le arruinaron la libertadores a un Garcilaso que venia muy bien por una pseudo remodelación que hasta hoy esta en nada, cuando el estadio de cusco tenia una de las mejores canchas del país y no era necesario aumentar su capacidad, y ahora van a cerrar un año Elias Aguirre haciéndole complicadísimo al aurich poder jugar 2 torneos y encima viajando a jugar en una ciudad que no es la suya, el elias Aguirre solo necesita que le cambien de grass, no necesita mas capacidad, el domingo jugaron una final y no estuvo ni al 80% de su capacidad, desde que remodelaron el nacional todas las regiones quieren tener su propio nacional en su capital de provincia como si no hubieran otras prioridades


Lo que ha sucedido con el Estadio Garcilaso del Cusco ha sido una verdadera verguenza. Bueno hubiera sido que solo hubiese "quedado en nada", se cerró para reabrirlo un año despues en peores condiciones. No solo eso, ahora resulta que las columnas y las vigas que se hicieron estan MAL HECHAS, y van a tener que DEMOLERLAS. Es decir, encima lo poquito que se creia avanzado no sirve!. Es decir, se tiró al tacho dinero y tiempo por las puras. Lo del Estadio Garcilaso ha sido sencillamente un desastre, un horror, y todos los responsables de esta obra DEBERIAN estar PRESOS..y digo deberian porque como siempre todo ha quedado como si nada hubiera pasado.


----------



## karlosystem

con Oviedo como presidente de la FPF se le viene cosas buenas a chiclayo, espero q su estadio tambien sea parte del cambio.


----------



## 777riki777

Oviedo es cusqueño , por ahi puede interceder para que se mejore el Garcilaso que lo dejaron peor que antes.


----------



## skyperu34

Sea de donde sea, espero que realmente marque la diferencia con una gestión eficiente y favorable para el producto final llamado fútbol peruano, en todos sus niveles y eso implica infraestructura descentralizada también.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Aliardo Soria*



































fuente depor

*Estadio Mansiche*


































































































fuente depor


----------



## uspaorkoo

El estadio de pucallpa se ve bien...lo unico que lo mata es su césped sintetico...


----------



## uspaorkoo

Indochine said:


> *Estadio Aliardo Soria*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente depor


Nunca entenderé a esta gente que malogra las paredes con sus estupidos grafitis....El estadio se ve bien por fuera, encima bien pintado y vienen estos energumenos a malograrlo....


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional - Final partido de vuelta cristal vs aurich








tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original









tamaño original
fuente vai peru


----------



## Oscar10

*Ese dia creo que prendieron los paneles LED.*


----------



## El Vecino323

Oscar10 said:


> *Ese dia creo que prendieron los paneles LED.*


Los prendieron pero estuvieron tapados por la publicidad normal.

La Tribuna occidente del Mansiche pide una demolición y construcción nueva a gritos. No encaja con el resto de las tribunas.


----------



## skyperu34

Buenas fotos! EL Mansiche necesita urgente butacas en todo occidente y oriente al menos. Occidente coincido en que debería ser demolido para dar paso a una tribuna mucho mas grande y bonita.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*








tamaño original AP de noticias


----------



## skyperu34

Muy buena panorámica nocturna y de calidad!


----------



## skyperu34

Buenas fotos de Matute y la ampliación se ve interesante, pero si la demanda no es mucha, podría ser mejor un mejoramiento y remodelación o modernización de la actual infraestructura para brindar calidad de servicio y mayor seguridad.


----------



## Indochine

otra foto de la noche crema









El Estadio Monumental listo para el inicio de una nueva temporada.


















el estadio de la UNSA en la noche rojinegra








^^
se busca la foto original


----------



## forestoso

uspaorkoo said:


> no entiendo porque algunos se empeñan en querer ampliar el estadio de Matute si practicamente nunca se llena, y en realidad eso sucede en todos los estadios del Perú. El numero de gente que van a los partidos del campeonato no justifica para nada una ampliacion en ningun estadio.


Un comentarista deportivo aclaró que en el Perú no hay futbolistas para 16 equipos (este año 17). Solo alcanzan para 12. Siempre he comentado que las tribunas no van a mejorar el futbol. Lo que es peor se quita recursos para infraestructura de otras disciplinas como la eliminación de la pista atlética del Estadio Garcilazo en Cusco.

Se está promoviendo carreteras por Pucallpa para llegar a Brasil, si no hay nada ahí, mas importante mejorar carreteras actuales como una alterna a la congestionada carretera central por el norte chico que llegue a Huánuco y otra alterna por el sur Chico: Cañete - Huancayo. En época de lluvias se producen aislamiento por derrumbes y en invierno se producen atascos porque no se avanza por la nieve y la pendiente. Igual los estadios, mejor dicho tribunas son un gran negociado para las autoridades municipales, regionales. Miren los estadios de Chimbote (25 mil espectadores) y Rosas pampa de Huaraz. Cuanta plata del canon. Moquegua, tremendos estadios. Cual es el nivel del futbol de esos departamentos???


----------



## crazytow

Quieres fotos de la noche rojinegra, te aconsejo la pagina del fanpage fbc. Melgar.


----------



## skyperu34

Siempre es un placer ver fotos del estadio monumental! Muy buen thread!


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Miguel Grau*








Suárez Valdez


----------



## forestoso

*Estadio garcilaso, para esto estuvo inhabilitado casi 2 años*

http://elcomercio.pe/deporte-total/...escuidado-garcilaso-juega-hoy-noticia-1790809

Todos los equipos viajaban hasta Espinar, el futbol es la mayor ilusión por la cual las autoridades les roban al pueblo, no se dejen engañar por tribunas. Es necesario concentrarse en el Panamericano 2019. 

Infraestructura para practicar otras disciplinas, las tribunas no son prioritarias, al final todo lo transmiten por TV.


----------



## invasorzim

^^ ¿Tienes algo en contra de las tribunas? Siempre opinas lo mismo.


----------



## Indochine

el estadio garcilaso impresentable y las obras?


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

forestoso said:


> http://elcomercio.pe/deporte-total/...escuidado-garcilaso-juega-hoy-noticia-1790809
> 
> Todos los equipos viajaban hasta Espinar, el futbol es la mayor ilusión por la cual las autoridades les roban al pueblo, no se dejen engañar por tribunas. Es necesario concentrarse en el Panamericano 2019.
> 
> Infraestructura para practicar otras disciplinas, las tribunas no son prioritarias, al final todo lo transmiten por TV.


Las tribunas sí son importantes (i) por seguridad y (ii) porque el pago de una entrada a un partido de fútbol supone la contraprestación de un evento deportivo con condiciones mínimas y aceptables. Las Condiciones actuales espantan al público y afectarán su recaudación.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

No le den bola, para todo lo que plantea debe ir al foro de Debate Urbano.


----------



## El Vecino323

Las obras del Garcilaso están paralizadas o se esta avanzando lentamente?


----------



## karlosystem

el estadio garcilaso tiene para rato en su condicion actual. aun estan en fase de investigacion por la contraloria. 

a mediados del año pasado lo dije en su momento. q esa obra del gobierno regional tenia todos los condimentos para acabar como el campeones del 36 en sullana: desbalance, corrupcion, mal diseño, obreros en huelga, falta de presupuesto etc.. espero q la contraloria denuncie penalmente al ex pdte regional del cusco y q este pague con carcel.

*14 de Enero del 2015 - 18:35 | Cusco -*
_Edwin Licona Licona afirmó que otra de las prioridades de su gestión es la conclusión de obras de la anterior gestión, indicó que son un promedio de 400, de este total se dará prioridad a las vinculadas con salud y educación.

En la víspera, Licona Licona visitó obras de envergadura e inconclusas como el hospital Antonio Lorena y la Vía Evitamiento, *y quedó en hacer el estadio Inca Garcilaso de la Vega y redes viales, las que serán sometidas a investigaciones por Contraloría General de La República.* Agencia del Estado.
_


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Lo del Garcilaso fue una malísima broma de mal gusto. Un estadio con la historia que carga no merece terminar así.


----------



## forestoso

Alter Ego Peru said:


> Las tribunas sí son importantes (i) por seguridad y (ii) porque el pago de una entrada a un partido de fútbol supone la contraprestación de un evento deportivo con condiciones mínimas y aceptables. Las Condiciones actuales espantan al público y afectarán su recaudación.


Pero si la policía no puede mantener la seguridad fuera de los estadios con las bajas asistencias actuales, ahora imagínense si aumentan la capacidad de las tribunas. Con el partido de la presentación de la nueva camiseta de Alianza unos barristas se apoderaron de un sector de la Vía expresa, ahora imagínense con un partido decisivo. Sería complicar las cosas. 

Me parece que el tema de los ingresos de los clubes mejorará aumentado los derechos de la televisión. Raras veces las tribunas se llenan. Tendrías que asegurar una asistencia más regular que un estadio se llene a las quinientas.


----------



## forestoso

Jean_Pierre said:


> No le den bola, para todo lo que plantea debe ir al foro de Debate Urbano.


Propongo un debate alturado y no actuar como el avestruz que se esconde ante las evidencias. Madurez.


----------



## forestoso

*Tienen prioridad tanta tribuna??*



invasorzim said:


> ^^ ¿Tienes algo en contra de las tribunas? Siempre opinas lo mismo.


Hola, ayer te respondí espontáneamente con bastante argumentación, pero se colgó el internet y perdí todo. 
Por la organización en Perú de la copa América 2004 y el mundial FIFA sub 17 2005, se hicieron esfuerzos por mejorar la descuidada infraestructura para futbol (aunque en general para deportes) especialmente en el norte (Trujillo, Chiclayo, Piura, Iquitos) que no se habían mejorado en algunos casos alrededor 50 años. Creció mi entusiasmo por la mejora de algunos estadios, después vinieron proyectos nuevos, en Chimbote se construyó desde cero para 25 mil, en Moquegua se aumentó de 9 a 21 mil y muchos ejemplos más. Valdría hacer las estadísticas del aumento de las butacas en los últimos 15 años. 
Por otro lado vemos que los resultados futbolísticos han ido en otro sentido, tanto a nivel de selección como de clubes. Se calificó el torneo profesional peruano como el peor de Sudamérica en 2014. 
La pregunta cae por su propio peso, necesitamos aumentar las tribunas. Obviamente no por ahora. Si tenemos escaza disponibilidad de recursos, estamos desperdiciando las oportunidades que a veces no vuelven, en especial el tiempo. Cuando vemos a la Sub 20 jugar, parece que no hubiese un sistema, al final juegan como si estuviesen en su colegio porque esa es su cultura. Para que sirven las tribunas?? Para que aparezcan en las fotos de Worldstadiums.com?? Para que se jacten las autoridades de que han hecho obra??? Si Costa Rica, Paraguay y Uruguay con menos Infraestructura tienen mejores resultados. 
En el estadio Garcilaso es donde más se ha metido mano en los últimos 10 años. No pudo jugarse una final por la sudamericana, luego Juvenal Silva quiso ser presidente FPF, Burga le ofreció presidir la comisión Sud-áfrica 2010. El pretexto era favorecer a la selección con la altura de Cusco, pero la idea era promocionar a jugadores de Cienciano, todo salió hasta las patas, Chemo en Cusco: Escándalo por juerga de jugadores del Hotel en Lima…..Castigo a Pizarro, Farfán… 
En el Perú hay cultura de fulbito, en parte porque proporcionalmente hay pocos campos grandes. En los pueblos de Costa Rica no hay tanto cemento, menos placitas, ni bancas, ni cemento, ni virgencitas, ni postes en el medio para saludos a la bandera los fines de semana. Las plazas son campos de futbol y tienen arcos de madera a los extremos, las líneas medianamente definidas y los muchachos juegan en campo reglamentario, nada de pases cortitos, regates innecesarios. Lo más parecido que he visto a esa realidad en Perú es en la selva, muchachos con excelentes condiciones pero que juegan descalzos, quien sabe cómo se alimentan.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

forestoso said:


> Propongo un debate alturado y no actuar como el avestruz que se esconde ante las evidencias. Madurez.


Papá, por si no te diste cuenta dije que mandaras este tema a Debate Peruano porque este tema es para ver fotos de estadios.

Abres el hilo, me mandas un PM con la dirección y te digo las 3 o 4 cosas que tengo atravesadas contigo sobre este tema desde hace días.

Hablamos!!!!


----------



## Indochine

*impresionante, Estadio Monumental de la UNSA Melgar 1 Cristal 0*









*Inauguración de la "Copa Crema Umbro 2015" en el Estadio Monumental U el viernes 13 de febrero*


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buena foto de la UNSA.*


----------



## Poligono

alibiza_1014 said:


> Ese gran terreno que ocupa el actual aereopuerto Cuzqueño sería realmente ideal para construir un gran parque, bosque para la ciudad. La verdad que la mayoria de ciudades peruanas carecen de grandes espacios verdes e aqui una gran oportunidad para empezar a mejorar la situación actual. Vi en este mismo foro un gran proyecto para tál parque, ojala y se convierta en realidad.


Sí, también estoy de acuerdo con que se convierta en un gran espacio verde para el público, pero lo que digo no requeriría ni siquiera la cuarta parte de todo el terreno y podría significar algo muy importante para el deporte cusqueño y nacional.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao*








tamaño original









tamaño original

*Estadio Alejandro Villanueva 'matute'*








tamaño original lucalovesfootball.blogspot.com










tamaño original lucalovesfootball.blogspot.com










tamaño original lucalovesfootball.blogspot.com










tamaño original lucalovesfootball.blogspot.com










tamaño original lucalovesfootball.blogspot.com










tamaño original lucalovesfootball.blogspot.com


*Estadio Nacional*








tamaño original









tamaño original










tamaño original lucalovesfootball.blogspot.com










tamaño original lucalovesfootball.blogspot.com


*Estadio de la UNSA*








tamaño original










tamaño original










tamaño original










tamaño original










tamaño original










tamaño original










tamaño original










tamaño original










tamaño original










tamaño original


----------



## rafo18

UNSA


----------



## Oscar10

*Ya cansa ver fotos del estadio de la UNSA.* :troll:


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional en la decada de los años 70








el peruano


----------



## crazytow

Oscar10 said:


> *Ya cansa ver fotos del estadio de la UNSA.* :troll:


 otra cosa es que te duele verlo... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Oscar10

*Tengo que decir que fue sarcasmo?*


----------



## peruanito

Oscar10 said:


> *Ya cansa ver fotos del estadio de la UNSA.* :troll:


y del nacional y el horrible monumental.

para no aburrirnos y conocermas, estadio IPD de Huancavelica.


----------



## Oscar10

:lol:


----------



## rafo18

Bonita tribuna


----------



## Indochine

:lol: de mi parte yo nunca me aburro de un estadio asi tenga una sola tribuna de madera o tenga 4 tribunas con butacas y techo retractil.
aca una foto del Estadio Nacional antes que se llene enla final de la copa inca
alianza lima 1 universidad cesar vallejo 3


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Lo que pasa es que hay gente que es anti, y no soporta ver cosas relacionadas con Universitario, por ejemplo. Eso me encanta..*


----------



## peruanito

Oscar10 said:


> ^^ *Lo que pasa es que hay gente que es anti, y no soporta ver cosas relacionadas con Universitario, por ejemplo. Eso me encanta..*


Al parecer ustedes no salen mucho de Lima no?, o quizas no saben que cuando se habla de Peruanos se habla más alla de limeños.

Estadio Aliardo Soria Pucallpa.


----------



## loganmsc

buenas fotos peruanitos,eso si ya aburren con fotos del nacional,matute,monumental y el gallardo


----------



## peruanito

Otro estadio que no es el monumental ni el nacional, tampoco limeño alguno.

Estadio Huancayo Tribuna Oriente.


----------



## Oscar10

*Que lindo recuerdo, ahí salimos campeones en el 2013.*


----------



## Indochine

que buenas fotos del estadio de huancayo con la definicion del campeon 2013.
aparte de eso, hay gente que parece que escribe con el higado o con resentimiento, el tema es de estadios peruanos, y no de estar separando por regionalismos los estadios, mientras todo aporte sea de estadios dentro del pais que se llama peru, bienvenido sea.
si tendria uno de esos aparatos que vuelan como helicopteros, tomaria fotos a los estadios que estan a mi alcanze.

*Tribunas del Estadio de Condebamba*


















*campo auxiliar de matute (cancha sintetica), en algunos fotos se ve la plaza de toros arenas de lima y la fachada de la tribuna norte del estadio de alianza*


----------



## peruanito

Tu lo dijiste, estadios Peruanos, no estadio monumental. Te pasaste con las fotos del condebamba Indochine.


----------



## peruanito

Oscar10 said:


> *Que lindo recuerdo, ahí salimos campeones en el 2013.*


Pensar que el Carvallo fue la gran figura de este equipo y esta final, y ahora es suplente. En fin, Que bien que se ve esa tribuna llena de Publico.


----------



## peruanito

uan Maldonado abre sus puertas

Con encuentros amistoso de exhibición entre los equipos de la Municipalidad Provincial de Cutervo, la Liga Provincial y distrital, Asociación Nacional de Periodistas de Chota y Cutervo. También partido de máster Cutervo ante Chota y juveniles Cutervo vs Juvenil UTC, entre otras fueron las actividades del pre inauguración del remodelado estadio Juan Maldonado Gamarra.
Por consiguiente Cutervo reciben con mucho regocijo la remodelación del estadio del estadio de los “blancos arenales”.
La inversión económica asciende a una cifra superior a los 7 millones de soles, con los siguientes componentes: Construcción de tribuna occidente para una capacidad de 4 mil personas, instalación de cancha sintética, modernos camerinos, sala de
conferencias, servicios higiénicos para damas y caballeros, cabinas de transmisión radial y televisiva, sistema eléctrico, agua temperada, etc.
Para el próximo el club Comerciantes Unidos ya contará con estadio local y su sede será en la provincia para que juegue el torneo de la Segunda Profesional, lo que no sucedió este año ya que las “Águilas cutervinas” tuvieron que jugar la Segunda Profesional en Santa Cruz por la remodelación del Juan Maldonado.


----------



## Indochine

un par de fotos de matute, de la web de alianza


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional, partido inaugural de la Copa America de 1927








conmebol









conmebol

El presidente de la República de Perú, Augusto B. Leguia en la jornada inaugural de la Copa America en el Estadio Nacional








conmebol

La selección peruana ingresa al estadio Nacional de Lima como anfitriona








conmebol


----------



## YOELDS

*Estadio 25 de noviembre*









Fuente:www.expresoinformativo.com


----------



## Indochine

El Estadio Monumental de la U a sido considerado en la web templos del futbol


----------



## Oscar10

*El Monumental es el estadio peruano más comentado y conocido por "estadiologos" de todo el mundo, seguro que gracias a esa nota van a conocer y averiguar sobre los demás estadios que hay en el país. *


----------



## chamo

YOELDS said:


> *Estadio 25 de noviembre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente:www.expresoinformativo.com


Cual es el equipo tradicional o mas popular de Moquegua?


----------



## luchop

Porque se repiten tanto fotos de los mismos estadios?


----------



## skyperu34

Buen comentario del estadio monumental, tiene mucho de cierto!


----------



## Indochine

*maqueta del Estadio de Ripan en Huanuco -2013*








fuente

*El estadio de Ripan el 2014*








fuente
^^ espero que terminen la tribuna y pista atletica

*Estadio Nacional - 1952*


----------



## peruanito

buena foto del estadio de Ripan. cancha sintetica, que ayuda bastante donde no hay recursos


----------



## RoVi

chamo said:


> Cual es el equipo tradicional o mas popular de Moquegua?


Debe ser el Atlético Huracan aunque con la incursión de Cobresol en segunda y primera habría que preguntarle a alguien natural de ahí, en Ilo es el Mariscal Nieto


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Castrovirreyna, Huancavelica


----------



## El Sampi

Ese estadio queda mucho mas bonito con esa hermosa vista que si tuviera una tribuna !!


----------



## chamo

RoVi said:


> Debe ser el Atlético Huracan aunque con la incursión de Cobresol en segunda y primera habría que preguntarle a alguien natural de ahí, en Ilo es el Mariscal Nieto


Pense que el Huracan era de Arequipa, Cobresol cuando estuvo en primera no parecia que tuvira mucho apollo. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Indochine

hoy se juega despues de varios años el clasico el futbol peruano entre alianza y la U en matute, un par de fotos del estadio de alianza que salio esta semana


----------



## loganmsc

peruanito said:


> Estadio Castrovirreyna, Huancavelica


hermosa geografia la que tenemos en el Perú,la vista de este estadio es chevere


----------



## Oscar10

*Cesped natural o artificial?*


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...artificial :dunno:


----------



## Jean_Pierre

La instalación fue hecha por Perú Grass, y como ellos solo trabajan con campo sintético debo entender que es artificial.


----------



## ansolution3101

Đ/C: 50/28 Liên tỉnh 5 (Quốc Lộ 50), Phường 6, Quận 8
Tổng diện tích: 69.5 m2
Diện tích xây dựng: 59.5 m2
Kết cấu: vách gạch, sàn gỗ, mái tôn
Số tầng: 1 + lửng, đổ trệt
Giá bán: 1.7 tỷ (có thương lượng)
Liên hệ: C. Dung: 0988.996.246


----------



## fundicionurbano

Bien por huancavelica.


----------



## Indochine

*nueva foto del Estadio Nacional de Lima - 2015*








vehiculos aereos inteligentes

*Estadio Nacional - 2014*








tamaño original









armando el escenario del festival vivo por el rock en el estadio nacional


















llegaron gente de bogota, colombia y en primer plano ^^ raul montaña


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *Hubo más gente que en el clásico. Palta. *:lol:


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> ^^ *Hubo más gente que en el clásico. Palta. *:lol:


segun wikipedia, asistieron 55000 personas al festival de rock en el nacional.
el ultimo clasico que se jugo hace 4 dias quedara recordado por:

se corto la racha del invicto de la U en matute desde el 2006
es el primer clasico en la historia del futbol peruano donde solo asistio la hinchada local
tambien es el clasico con menos publico en la historia del futbol peruano

según la web de la ADFP asistieron a matute 7968 espectadores para ver el triunfo de alianza sobre la U por 1 a 0, teniendo en cuenta que las populares de matute albergan de 8mil a 10 mil espectadores, toda la gente podría haber entrado en la tribuna sur.


----------



## fundicionurbano

Excelente fotos amigos.


----------



## YOELDS

RoVi said:


> Debe ser el Atlético Huracan aunque con la incursión de Cobresol en segunda y primera habría que preguntarle a alguien natural de ahí, en Ilo es el Mariscal Nieto





chamo said:


> Pense que el Huracan era de Arequipa, Cobresol cuando estuvo en primera no parecia que tuvira mucho apollo. Gracias por la respuesta.


El Atlético Huracán es el equipo con mas arraigo popular en la liga distrital de Moquegua. Cobresol fue un ave de paso, hizo que la gente vaya al estadio a ver los partidos de liga y los emocionó hasta llegar a primera, luego el mal manejo hizo que el club desapareciera. San Simón es un club antiguo que dió la sorpresa al ascender a primera, igual el manejo irregular del club hizo que no tuviese una buena campaña y descienda a segunda.


----------



## Oscar10

Indochine said:


> según la web de la ADFP asistieron a matute 7968 espectadores para ver el triunfo de alianza sobre la U por 1 a 0, teniendo en cuenta que las populares de matute albergan de 8mil a 10 mil espectadores, toda la gente podría haber entrado en la tribuna sur.


*Y eso que dejaron entrar gratis, imaginate.*


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Hildebrando Salazar Saavedra, Lamas*








tamaño original foto flickr









tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Municipal de Morales, San Martin*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Carlos Vidaurre García, Tarapoto*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio El Coloso de la Frontera, Piura*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Heroes de San Ramon*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Aliardo Soria*








tamaño original foto flickr









tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Heraclio Tapia*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Elias Aguirre*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Mansiche*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Mariscal Castilla de el Tambo, Huancayo*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Huancayo*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio IPD de Huancavelica*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Garcilaso*








tamaño original foto flickr

^^ viendo esta captura de la foto de arriba se ve que han agregado 4 filas de asientos mas hacia arriba

















tamaño original foto flickr









tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Mariano Melgar*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio de la UNSA*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Municipal de la Molina*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Elias Aguirre de Villa El Salvador*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao*








tamaño original foto flickr

*Estadio Nacional*








tamaño original foto flickr


----------



## Eoval

Club Deportivo Municipal vs. Sao Paulo FC
Antiguo Estadio Nacional, década de 1940






.​


----------



## Indochine

la seleccion de mexico en su visita por nuestro pais utilizo 3 canchas en Lima
*Villa deportiva en santa anita del club san martin de porres*











































*Estadio Nacional*





















































*Estadio Monumental*
















tamaño original


----------



## loganmsc

la san martin deberia jugar de local en el campo de la misma universidad,inicialmente con equipos del interior que no vienen con mucha gente mala.


----------



## royer86

y alguna novedad del *ESTADIO MIGUEL GRAU DEL CALLAO * dijeron q lo iban ampliar por los *PANAMERICANOS 2019*



















http://peru.com/futbol/mas-deportes/juegos-panamericanos-estos-escenarios-se-construiran-y-reconstruiran-lima-y-callao-noticia-201886


----------



## Pisco Sour

Autor Pedro Solano


----------



## El Sampi

Muy buenas fotos, como se llama ese efecto de cámara??


----------



## 100%imperial

No es un estadio, pero igual lo comparto.

Nuevo complejo deportivo del Real Garcilaso:



















Pueden ver mas aquí:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.839455592797571.1073742151.261550230588113&type=1


----------



## chamo

Lindo, de donde sacan la plata?


----------



## skyperu34

Muy buenas fotos de todos los estadios mas importantes y otros nuevos que no habia visto!


----------



## guerrillaaqp1

ESTADIO UNSA


----------



## guerrillaaqp1

chamo said:


> Pense que el Huracan era de Arequipa, Cobresol cuando estuvo en primera no parecia que tuvira mucho apollo. Gracias por la respuesta.


Como dijeron Club Atletico Huracán es de Moquegua, que es el más tradicional de ayá y Sportivo Huracán de Arequipa que junto a Pierola, Aurora, White Star y Melgar son los de más hinchada en la ciudad blanca.

El Sportivo Huracán es verde, el C.A. Huracán de Moquegua rojo.
ESTADIO MELGAR


----------



## hcastgu

Mansiche


----------



## RoVi

Oscar10 said:


> *Wikipedia no es fuente confiable sobre todo cuando se habla de cifras, además en esos cuadros falta incluir las asistencias de los play off. Si mal no recuerdo, fue Cristal quien terminó primero gracias a esos partidos.*


Encontre estos cuadros de la ADFP, en lo cuadros de wikipedia parece que se incluye a la final entre Cristal y Juan Aurich aun asi Melgar fue el que llevo mas publico de local




























Estos son del Torneo del Inca, ahi en la fase de grupos Melgar sale otra vez como que el llevo mas publico de local, ya en los play-off es superado


----------



## Oscar10

*No sé de que fecha sean esos cuadros, pero el que yo tengo es este, ya finalizado el campeonato 2014.*


----------



## RoVi

^^ OK ok, creo que tu cuadro suma el partido extra entre Alianza Lima y Cristal para definir el campeón del clausura, el partido para definir el descenso entre Sport Huancayo y Los Caimanes y las finales del descentralizado entre Juan Aurich y Cristal. Se puede decir que en campeonato regular Melgar fue el que llevo mas publico de local.


----------



## peruanito

No queda duda, que Melgar ha mejorado en asistencia de local, sin embargo aún es poco lo que logra cada vez que visita. Los provincianos todavia creemos que solo es un buen partido cuando esta la U, AL o SC, esperemos que esos estereotipos vayan cambiando.


----------



## Legionario

Oscar10 said:


> *Wikipedia no es fuente confiable sobre todo cuando se habla de cifras, además en esos cuadros falta incluir las asistencias de los play off. Si mal no recuerdo, fue Cristal quien terminó primero gracias a esos partidos.*


No es confiable pero tampoco es un indicador tan irreal, siempre son datos de estadísticas cercanas a la realidad, y no es qe tampoco Wikipedia se invente esos "datos" toma precisamente de fuentes que seguro sacaron de la FPFo la ADFP.


----------



## Legionario

*Esto se resume que Melgar desde el 2014 ha sido el equipo que mas gente lleva al estadio de local, en el 2015 tambien sigue liderando hasta el momento .... Y dificil qe de visita alguna vez lleve mucha gente , ya que fuera de Arequipa son poqisimos los hinchas del Melgar , solo son Arequipeños qe residen en otras ciudades y algunos viajan desde la misma Arequipa a ver algun partido de visita.*


----------



## Oscar10

Legionario said:


> No es confiable pero tampoco es un indicador tan irreal, siempre son datos de estadísticas cercanas a la realidad, y no es qe tampoco Wikipedia se invente esos "datos" toma precisamente de fuentes que seguro sacaron de la FPFo la ADFP.


*Wikipedia puede servir de referencia, solo eso. Como demostré en mis anteriores post, los datos de wikipedia no eran totalmente ciertos, al parecer estaban desactualizados. *

*Y que bueno que Melgar haya levantado el promedio de espectadores, caso contrario con los equipos limeños que por muchas razones el promedio de espectadores ha bajado considerablemente.*

*Insisto, oficialmente el que llevó más gente de local en el 2014 fue Cristal, el campeonato finaliza en los play-off.*


----------



## luchop

Es increible que se juegue futbol professional en potreros como el estadio del Alianza Atletico o el estadio de Moyobamba. Igualmente, los estadios de el Alianza Lima y el Nacional estan con un pesimo grass a pesar de no haber tenido actividad y estar en invierno, como pueden estar tan secos y decoloridos? El Garcilazo con una cancha envidiabl pero las autoridades creen que con pintura podran arreglar el estadio que destruyeron y que ahora parece una obra de construccion


----------



## karlosystem

Sentí vergüenza ajena al ver el partido ultimo de alianza de sullana jugando de local, como es que un equipo de fútbol profesional en Perú utilice ese tipo de canchas. siendo así no merecemos ir a un mundial.


----------



## Lecl74

Si van a ampliar la tribuna norte del Gallardo de 4000 a 5000, pienso que van a achicar occidente nomas corriendo la malla que divide norte y occidente. En norte ya entran algo mas de 4300.


----------



## JJSG

Lecl74 said:


> Si van a ampliar la tribuna norte del Gallardo de 4000 a 5000, pienso que van a achicar occidente nomas corriendo la malla que divide norte y occidente. En norte ya entran algo mas de 4300.


La noticia dice ampliar el aforo en 25%, saquen sus cálculos.


----------



## Lecl74

JJSG said:


> La noticia dice ampliar el aforo en 25%, saquen sus cálculos.


y yo digo que ya entran 4300 en norte. la capacidad del estadio es de 13000 mas o menos. Puedes ir al estadio y ver la capacidad escrita en cada tribuna.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*








^^ Aunque esta foto es del año pasado y se ve losas deportivas en la explanada norte del Estadio Nacional

en rpp informan de la inauguracion de losas deportivas en la explanada norte del estadio nacional



























recordemos que en los años 20 se encontraban la piscina








^^ segun el blog del forista dodi esta piscina era El Pellejo.

aunque en otras paginas dicen que la piscina que se ubica en el lado de la tribuna norte del antiguo estadio nacional de madera era la piscina nippon... cuando el estadio nacional era asi:









y aca una foto mas del nacional en los años 50 del blog del forista dodi








tamaño original

y en el estadio nacional antes de la actual remodelacion tambien tenia losas deportivas en sus explanadas


----------



## skyperu34

Muy bonito el Nacional a pesar de su diseño de antaño, tenía personalidad y era imponente. Sin embargo, ahora luce muy bien ya modernizado y a la altura de estos tiempos.


----------



## Panchete28

Muy buenas fotos del Nacional


----------



## Indochine

*Iván Elías Moreno en Villa El Salvador*


----------



## Legionario

es campo sintetico?.


----------



## Oscar10

*Si.*


----------



## hcastgu

se ve bien el elìas moreno... recuerdo cuando muni era local en la cancha de los muertos... como estarà esa cancha?


----------



## johnorellana

*Estadio Nacional* | Lima Perú - (postal fechada en 1953)








_^^ Estimados foristas y amigos peruanos acá les comparto esta postal de mi colección._


----------



## Oscar10

*¿En que circunstacia se tomó la foto? Hay demasiada gente afuera de un estadio totalmente abarrotado. ¿No será de 1952? El nacional fue inaugurado en octubre de ese año por Odría.*


----------



## Indochine

johnorellana said:


> *Estadio Nacional* | Lima Perú - (postal fechada en 1953)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _^^ Estimados foristas y amigos peruanos acá les comparto esta postal de mi colección._


buena foto, gracias por compartir :cheers: yo tenia esa foto en la pagina 76 pero estaba recortada








tamaño original


----------



## karlosystem

aun no existia el zanjon, interesante


----------



## lobusmarino

No solo el sanjon no está. Se puede notar que los techos eran con caída.. como en la sierra


----------



## hcastgu

ALGO DEL ESTADIO DE SAN MARCOS


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Lolo Fernandez*​El Estadio Lolo Fernandez cumplio 63 años, es el primer estadio de un club de futbol en el Peru, se inauguro el 20 de julio de 1952 con el partido que gano Universitario de Deportes a Universidad de Chile por 4 a 2, el estadio contaba con la tribuna de occidente y su capacidad de 4 mil espectadores.
Y es en 1968 donde alcanza a tener su maxima capacidad, 15 mil espectadores (en 1964 la segunda, la popular: 5.000 asientos, en 1968 se construyó la tercera tribuna, Oriente: 6.000 asientos).
aca unas fotos:




































*Estadio Francisco Mendoza Pizarro de Olmos*








^^ interesante panoramica​


----------



## Ala Altiva

karlosystem said:


> aun no existia el zanjon, interesante





lobusmarino said:


> No solo el sanjon no está. Se puede notar que los techos eran con caída.. como en la sierra


El sanjón o paseo de la república se comenzó a construir en los setenta, si no me equivoco.


----------



## Legionario

Olmos se le nota bien verde geograficamente.


----------



## luchop

Olmos asi como la mayoria de estadios esta horrible. Si ves lospartidos del campeonato versa que estadios como el de Sullana, Olmos, Huancayo, Matute, etc dan pena. Con poco pasto o amarillento. Ves los partidos en paises vecinos y da pena el mantenimiento que le dan a los estadios en Peru. Lo minimo que le deberian pedir a cada equipo profesional ( si yo fuera telefonica) seria tener sus campos en buena condicion ya que les pagan tanto dinero por televisacion de los paridos


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *¿En que circunstacia se tomó la foto? Hay demasiada gente afuera de un estadio totalmente abarrotado. ¿No será de 1952? El nacional fue inaugurado en octubre de ese año por Odría.*


si se dice que la foto es de 1953, podria ser un partido de la bicolor en la copa america, ese año se jugo la copa america en Peru, entre el 22 de febrero y el 1 de abril de 1953.


----------



## Indochine

gran imagen del estadio Daniel Hernani Tovar, conocido como La Balanza en Comas y los impresionantes cerros escarpados que lo rodean.








Un estadio para 'la copa peru' el futbol macho donde la patada fuerte manda, aca tambien alberga los Campeonatos de Fútbol de la Liga de Comas.


----------



## El Sampi

Parece que estuviera la cancha torcida xD


----------



## loganmsc

escarbando el cerro puede ampliarse para construir otra tribuna


----------



## lsanchezd

johnorellana said:


> *Estadio Nacional* | Lima Perú - (postal fechada en 1953)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _^^ Estimados foristas y amigos peruanos acá les comparto esta postal de mi colección._


Extraordinaria foto del Estadio Nacional en sus inicios. Se puede ver como era Paseo de la República antes de la convirtieran en Vía Expresa. Por cierto, es o me parece que unos de los contornos del Estadio está muy pegada a una de las auxiliares de PdR.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Miguel Grau*









*Estadio Monumental*









*Estadio Nacional*


----------



## Poligono

Estadio *“Almirante Miguel Grau” de El Pedregal* (Caylloma-Arequipa)





























Estadio *"San Luis" de Bagua Grande* (Utcubamba - Amazonas)


----------



## Legionario

*FBC Melgar lidera en asistencia en Apertura*










*Miércoles, 05 de Agosto de 2015*

El torneo Apertura entró en su recta final y más de un equipo viene luchando por el título y otros por alejarse del fantasma de la baja y eso hará, seguramente, que mucha gente vaya a los estadios en estas últims fechas del campeonato.


Por lo pronto, le contamos que FBC Melgar es el equipo que más gente llevó en sus seis partidos como local en lo que va el torneo Apertura, seguido por Sport Loreto, Universitario, Cienciano y Alianza Lima. 

Pero, si bien FBC Melgar fue el equipo que más gente llevó como local, no necesariamente encabeza la tabla de recaudaciones, ya que en ese rubro Alianza Lima encabeza la lista seguido por FBC Melgar, Sport Loreto, Cienciano, Deportivo Municipal y Universitario. 

Otro detalle importante es que hasta el momento en lo que va el torneo Apertura han asistido 383,173 espectadores y se ha recaudado 5,745,164.38 nuevos soles, aunque, definitivamente, estas cifras mejorarán ostenciblemente en estas últimas jornadas. 

*Asistencias en el Apertura:*

1. FBC Melgar 51,624 

2. Sport Loreto 41,907 

3. Universitario 40,897 

4. Cienciano 40,777 

5. Alianza Lima 39,657 

6. D. Municipal 32,026 

7. UTC 18,997 

8. Sporting Cristal 17,909 

9. Ayacucho FC 17,561 

10. León de Huánuco 17,017 

11 U. César Vallejo 14,049 

12. Sport Huancayo 12,624 

13. Juan Aurich 9,981 

14. Alianza Atlético 9,362 

15. Real Garcilaso 8,245 

16. U. San Martín 5,560 

17. Unión Comercio 4,980

http://ovacion.pe/otros/fbc-melgar-lidera-asistencia


----------



## Indochine

*una tribuna del antiguo Estadio Nacional? en la epoca de Lolo Fernandez*








tamaño original

*Estadio Nacional*








tamaño original


----------



## MALCON

saludos desde colombia
amigos una pregunta que de cierto que el sporting cristal piensa construir un estadio propio?


----------



## Indochine

MALCON said:


> saludos desde colombia
> amigos una pregunta que de cierto que el sporting cristal piensa construir un estadio propio?


estan que piensan, en el año 2008 salio la noticia de construir un estadio para cristal en chorrillos, en terreno de un novel dirigente Freddy Nossar que se convirtio en el accionista mayoritario del club.
despues reconsideraron hacerlo en el rimac, el barrio del club, pero tras una discusion interna entre dirigentes, nossar renuncio al club y se acabo ese plan ese año 2008.

El 2013 empezo otro proyecto de estadio, se implanto el pase celeste, que era comprar abonos, cuyas ganancias servirán para financiar la construcción del nuevo estadio rimense.
el 2014 la municipalidad el rimac que dijo apoyar al club y incluso ayudar en los terrenos para el estadio de cristal, decidió dar marcha atrás en la aceptación inicial por "respeto a la seguridad de los vecinos" por actos de violencia protagonizados por hinchas de Universitario de Deportes y Alianza Lima en varios estadios de lima, que incluso llevaron al Gobierno a prohibir el ingreso de los hinchas a las tribunas populares de los estadios ese abril del 2014

en junio del 2014 se hablo de construir el estadio al norte de lima, en carabayllo pero mas noticia no salio a partir de esa fecha, espero que siga el proyecto y construyan un estadioo para el sporting del rimac


----------



## Poligono

Indochine said:


> *una tribuna del antiguo Estadio Nacional? en la epoca de Lolo Fernandez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamaño original


Indochine, por favor pásame la fuente de esta foto, quisiera saber si se pueden encontrar más fotos así de la época y de viejas glorias de nuestro fútbol.


----------



## Indochine

Poligono said:


> Indochine, por favor pásame la fuente de esta foto, quisiera saber si se pueden encontrar más fotos así de la época y de viejas glorias de nuestro fútbol.


claro estimado poligono, la fuente donde encontre esa foto es de ap de noticias andina


----------



## Indochine

para el partido de esta tarde Universitario vs Cristal, la cancha del monumental se a reducido el ancho en 8 metros, 4 metros en cada lado de la cancha


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Municpal de Oxapampa a inagurarse en las proximas semanas.


----------



## Indochine

la cancha reducida del monumental









las populares


----------



## chikobestia

Es grass natural el de Oxapampa?


----------



## Oscar10

*No, es sintético.*


----------



## Oscar10

*Estadio Municipal de Pallanchacra, miren ese entorno! *










*Cancha sintética.*


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*








tamaño original


----------



## skyperu34

Grata sorpresa el estadio de Oxapampa!


----------



## Irenko

Alguien sabe si al Estadio Elías Aguirre ya lo están remodelando????


----------



## ketoperuano

*Piscina Nipo*

Indochine : Efectivamente,al comienzo pensé que esa era la Piscina "El Pellejo",pero después de un buen tiempo supe que era la Piscina "Nipo". La Piscina "El Pellejo" estuvo en la Huerta del Pellejo,donde ahora está el Hospital Almenara de la Avenida Grau...



Indochine said:


> *Estadio Nacional*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Aunque esta foto es del año pasado y se ve losas deportivas en la explanada norte del Estadio Nacional
> 
> en rpp informan de la inauguracion de losas deportivas en la explanada norte del estadio nacional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recordemos que en los años 20 se encontraban la piscina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ segun el blog del forista dodi esta piscina era El Pellejo.
> 
> aunque en otras paginas dicen que la piscina que se ubica en el lado de la tribuna norte del antiguo estadio nacional de madera era la piscina nipo... cuando el estadio nacional era asi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y aca una foto mas del nacional en los años 50 del blog del forista dodi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamaño original
> 
> y en el estadio nacional antes de la actual remodelacion tambien tenia losas deportivas en sus explanadas


----------



## Legionario

peruanito said:


> Estadio Municpal de Oxapampa a inagurarse en las proximas semanas.


Muy sencillo para mi gusto, debio tener un estilo mas teuton :lol:.


----------



## Indochine

*UNMSM solicita ser sede de los XVIII Juegos Panamericanos*
Bajo el lema “UNMSM comprometida con el deporte peruano”, cientos de sanmarquinos participaron, anoche, de una vigilia convocada ante la exclusión de la Decana de América como sede de los XVIII Juegos Panamericanos Lima 2019, a realizarse del 26 de julio al 11 de agosto.

Como se recuerda, inicialmente se había considerado destinar una inversión mayor a 600 millones de soles con el propósito de demoler el Estadio San Marcos, ubicado en la Ciudad Universitaria, para construir uno nuevo con capacidad de hasta 40 mil personas, además de un complejo polideportivo donde se practicarían seis disciplinas durante esta edición de los Panamericanos. 








fuente

ya antes se hablo del estadio de san marcos y la propuesta de ayesa


----------



## El Sampi

Es identico al Nacional de Santiago.


----------



## peruanito

Legionario said:


> Muy sencillo para mi gusto, debio tener un estilo mas teuton :lol:.


Opino lo mismo.


----------



## peruanito

Una más de Oxapampa


----------



## Indochine

peruanito, ese estadio antes era asi? el municipal de oxapampa








esta tribuna y los soportes del techo me hace acordar al antiguo estadio max agustin de Iquitos


----------



## peruanito

Indochine said:


> peruanito, ese estadio antes era asi? el municipal de oxapampa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esta tribuna y los soportes del techo me hace acordar al antiguo estadio max agustin de Iquitos


Oh había perdido esas fotos, yo las subí hace algunos años. 

gracias indochine por recuperarmelas.


----------



## Legionario

ah quedado poco del pasado Alemán en Oxapampa.


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> Una cosa son los estándares FIFA y otro son los requerimientos para partidos internacionales a nivel CONMEBOL.
> 
> Estándares FIFA solo alcanza el Nacional (el Monumental lo alcanzaba hasta hace unos 7 años, aprox).
> 
> Requerimientos para nivel CONMEBOL, debemos de ir por los 25 estadios.
> 
> Una cosa no implica necesariamente a la otra.


para los requerimientos de la CONMEBOL, ahora es indispensable que un estadio cuente con iluminacion artificial, por ejemplo antes se jugaba Copa Libertadores en el Estadio Alberto Gallardo, ahora no.

en Peru hay 3 estadios con sus tribunas 100% acondicionadas con silleteras y butacas:

*Estadio Chan ChAN*








tamaño original

*Estadio Heraclio Tapia*








tamaño original

*Estadio Nacional*








tamaño original
^^
pero esas *'butacas' de las populares del Nacional* no tienen espaldar, por lo tanto *no esta como pide las exigencias de la FIFA.* no se si se pueda instalar butacas con espaldar en las populares del nacional en un futuro.

Revisando la ultima edicion de las recomendaciones tecnicas y requisitos de la FIFA para un estadio de futbol



























en el Monumental, san marcos (y no se si en matute, garcilaso, UNSA, mansiche, elias aguirre,etc... se podra por el ancho de sus gradas en las populares) se puede instalar butacas con espaldar en la popular para que esten conforme a las normas de la FIFA




peruanito said:


> El monumental es grande, nada más.


al Monumerntal solo le falta tener las tribunas 100% con butacas y uno que otro acondionamiento para estar deacuerdo a las normas de la FIFA. sin contar con un techo.
El Monumental es el Estadio con mayor proyeccion, en un futuro tendra su propia estacion del Metro de Lima








tamaño original









tamaño original


----------



## Oscar10

*Entonces el estadio Nacional tampoco cumple con los estándares FIFA. *

*Cambiando de tema, Comerciantes Unidos acaba de ascender a primera división, este equipo que estadio usa?*


----------



## LuchoHop

Oscar10 said:


> *Entonces el estadio Nacional tampoco cumple con los estándares FIFA. *
> 
> *Cambiando de tema, Comerciantes Unidos acaba de ascender a primera división, este equipo que estadio usa?*


Usan el Estadio Juan Maldonado Gamarra de Cutervo, que al parecer esta en remodelación




















FOTOS DE HOY


----------



## Irenko

por lo que veo es cancha sintética.....


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Indochine, los estándares FIFA engloba cosas más allá de las tribunas del estadio. Habla de temas que para la realidad nacional suenan a chiste como "vestuario para recogebolas y niños mascota", "helipuerto" o "áreas de hospitalidad corporativa".

No me había fijado lo del respaldar en las butacas que también pide FIFA. Entonces es oficial: ningún estadio peruano cumple con los estándares FIFA.


----------



## ablas

Jean_Pierre said:


> Indochine, los estándares FIFA engloba cosas más allá de las tribunas del estadio. Habla de temas que para la realidad nacional suenan a chiste como "vestuario para recogebolas y niños mascota", "helipuerto" o "áreas de hospitalidad corporativa".
> 
> No me había fijado lo del respaldar en las butacas que también pide FIFA. Entonces es oficial: ningún estadio peruano cumple con los estándares FIFA.


Además, tengo entendido que los graderíos deben ir techados, las distancias entre terreno de juego y grada están delimitadas, etc.. Es lo que tengo entendido, pero no lo he comprobado en los reglamentos FIFA. 

Es lo que comentaba anteriormente, adaptar estadios del Perú a los reglamentos FIFA saldría muy caro. Aún así creo que debería haber al menos un estadio, en el que jugara regularmente el equipo nacional, adaptado. 

Hace años, la FIFA subvencionaba estas adaptaciones ( según las malas lenguas a cambio de votos para la investidura de la dirección de la FIFA)


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> Indochine, los estándares FIFA engloba cosas más allá de las tribunas del estadio. Habla de temas que para la realidad nacional suenan a chiste como "vestuario para recogebolas y niños mascota", "helipuerto" o "áreas de hospitalidad corporativa".
> 
> No me había fijado lo del respaldar en las butacas que también pide FIFA. Entonces es oficial: ningún estadio peruano cumple con los estándares FIFA.


asi es engloba mas aya, mi mensaje solo se referia a las butacas, algunas disposiciones mas:


----------



## fundicionurbano

Y cual será el diseño final del estadio de Cuervo ?.


----------



## kikethegreat

Interesante lo de los estándares FIFA, pero como dice el forista muy por encima de la realidad Peruana y Latinoamericana (no todos)


----------



## peruanito

fundicionurbano said:


> Y cual será el diseño final del estadio de Cuervo ?.


Por ahora sólo terminaran oriente y occidente,tiene cancha sintética inaugurado este año. Por ahí se rumorea que la fpf, no permitirá que se juegue por la distancia, lo cual sería realmente absurdo y discriminador.


----------



## loganmsc

peruanito said:


> Por ahora sólo terminaran oriente y occidente,tiene cancha sintética inaugurado este año. Por ahí se rumorea que la fpf, no permitirá que se juegue por la distancia, lo cual sería realmente absurdo y discriminador.


ya lo hacen en segunda,no te extrañe q lo hagan en primera division


----------



## Indochine

*el Estadio Garcilaso luce las tribunas pintadas*








tamaño original









tamaño original

*el Estadio Cesar Flores de Lambayeque*








tamaño original

^^después de 14 años vuelve a ser sede de la Primera División, es la nueva casa del Juan Aurich, la capacidad estimada del estadio lambayecano es de 7,000 espectadores, superando el mínimo requerido por la ADFP para encuentros del fútbol profesional (5,000) y la cancha es de cesped natural.


----------



## peruanito

Estadio de Olmos, donde también jugo Aurich


----------



## Oscar10

*FourFourTwo's 100 Best Football Stadiums in the World
*
El prestigioso medio inglés de fútbol FourFourTwo ubicó en su ranking al estadio Monumental entre los 100 mejores estadios del mundo.


----------



## El Sampi

Increible que estadios como el del Barcelona de Guayaquil y el de Irán estén tan arriba y estadios como el Centenario, Gran Parque Central, Mineirao, Monumental de Núñez, Beira Rio, Stade de France, Olimpico de Munich, etc tan abajo o ni siquiera aparezcan.
Totalmente desacuerdo en que la Bombonera esté 1ero, o sea es un estadio con mística por lo hecho en la última década, pero de ahi a verse moderno y sobre todo coqueto...seguro no apareceria entre los 200 del mundo, me pareceria a mi que el Monumental deberia por lo menos estar mas arriba que la misma ya que ha sido anfitrión de tanto finales de Libertadores, Sudamericanas como de mundiales y varias copas américa.


----------



## kevinnjac

Asi va quedando el estadio donde jugará proximamente Union Comercio


----------



## kevinnjac

Estadio donde será local Comerciantes Unidos en el Descentralizado 2016


----------



## kokofett

la cancha se buena pero que atrocidad con la tribuna.


----------



## Oscar10

*Los estadios del interior del país tienen un entorno natural envidiable, lo que hace falta es buena infraestructura.*


----------



## Robert.Ch

kevinnjac said:


> Asi va quedando el estadio donde jugará proximamente Union Comercio


Doc, no puedo ver las imagenes... no se xq... pero coméntame, Unión Comercio esta construyendo su estadio para el 2016? en que localidad? en su natal Nueva Cajamarca? ya que siempre juegan en Moyobamba que en realidad no es su lugar de orígen....


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...que las graderías del estadio son empinadas y sí lo son, además de que no cuentan con mucho espacio y todos se ven apiñados, aunque eso es mayormente en sur y norte, aunque en general casi ningún estadio se puede apreciar que son zonas completamente cómodas, y menos en este país...

...le falta una completa remodelación para que tenga una buena capacidad sin comprometer la comodidad de los asistentes, y por tanto tendrían que modificar también la estructura del estadio...


----------



## Indochine

Darkharlos said:


> *Estadio Elías Moreno aumentará capacidad a 20 mil personas para albergar la Sudamericana
> Deportivo Municipal será local en el escenario de Villa El Salvador cuando dispute el torneo internacional.
> *
> 
> ANDINA/Vidal Tarqui
> 
> 15:56. Lima, dic. 10. El presidente de Deportivo Municipal, Óscar Vega, anunció hoy que el estadio Iván Elías Moreno será remodelado y aumentará su capacidad para 20,000 espectadores con miras a la próxima edición de la Copa Sudamericana.
> 
> "El estadio se va ampliar para 20 mil personas y en los próximos meses se va iluminar, son uno de los requerimientos que la Conmebol exige para poder jugar una Sudamericana, la ampliación estará para agosto del próximo año", expresó Óscar Vega en conferencia de prensa destacando el trabajo el conjunto del municipio de Villa El Salvador.
> 
> Asimismo, el titular del conjunto edil aseguró que los trabajos de mejora en el estadio no afectarán al equipo durante los primeros meses. "Vamos a hacerlo con un sistema modular que es más rápido, no es la construcción convencional", sostuvo.
> 
> El renovado escenario donde Municipal ejerce su localía contará con 164 butacas vip en la tribuna de occidente que serán alquiladas por el período de un año a los hinchas.
> 
> (FIN) FBV
> 
> Publicado: 10/12/2015
> 
> http://www.andina.com.pe/agencia/noticia-estadio-elias-moreno-aumentara-capacidad-a-20-mil-personas-para-albergar-sudamericana-588867.aspx


20 mil espectadores es razonable, ahora supongo que cambiaran el palstico que tiene por cesped natural


----------



## Jean_Pierre

No lo cambian. Hasta donde recuerdo, la Muni de VES quiere seguir jugando la liga distrital en esa cancha pero Municipal no quiere mantener la cancha sin que la departamental apoye en el mantenimiento.

Entrampamiento político que no permite cambiar el plástico por cancha natural.


----------



## santiaguinosky

Cual es la mayor asistencia controlada para un partido en el monumental de ate?


----------



## Indochine

santiaguinosky said:


> Cual es la mayor asistencia controlada para un partido en el monumental de ate?


asistencia controlada es para las tribunas, no para los palcos suite.
tenemos en cuenta que en el monumental 58 577 asistentes entran en sus cuatro tribunas y 21 516 personas en los palcos suite

en Peru por defensa civil ni un estadio se habilita al 100% de su capacidad

En el partido de inauguración se registraron 54 708 espectadores









Este año en la noche crema 2015 se registro 50mil espèctadores


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Yo tenía entendido que en la Noche Crema 2015 fueron 42 mil.


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> Yo tenía entendido que en la Noche Crema 2015 fueron 42 mil.


ese dato lo encontre en el comercio

Estadio de la UNSA, previa a la final de hoy de Melgar 3 Cristal 2


----------



## Oscar10

*Otra fuente indica que fueron 62,808 los pagantes en la inauguración del Monumental.*


----------



## kikethegreat

Son 1200 suites en el monumental x 9 personas en cada una hacen un total de 10800, asi sean 1500 suites y entrarán 10 personas en cada una solo serían 15 mil personas, de donde sale que entran mas de 20 mil.


----------



## hector escudero

Lecl74 said:


> Cada vez tenemos estadios menos vistosos en primera!


Este estadio es el único en el Peru que tiene cancha sintetica 2 estrellas certificación FIFA , hay uno en Andahuaylas en proceso de certificación mas 1 estrella tienen los campos de la FPF en San Luis y las del Club Regatas en Villa. LAS DEMAS CANCHAS SINTETICAS EN EL PERU no tienen ninguna estrella por ende NO DEBIA JUGARSE FUTBOL PROFESIONAL en campos sintéticos de Chiclayo , Villa El Salvador , Cutervo y tampoco en las que se jugo de Iquitos , Chimbote, Pucallpa.

Todos se quejan de las canchas sintéticas aca en el futbol profesional es claro que no es igual que una de grass natural pero en países vecinos como Ecuador , el recién ascendido River Plate de Guayaquil y en Chile Audax Italiano del barrio La Florida en Santiago lo HACEN EN CAMPOS SINTETICOS 2 ESTRELLAS CERTIFICACION FIFA es lo minimo que debiera exigir la FPF y la Asociación Nacional de Futbol Profesional pero prima el compadrazgo , lo chicha asi se atente contra la integridad de los jugadores.


----------



## hector escudero

Indochine said:


> para los requerimientos de la CONMEBOL, ahora es indispensable que un estadio cuente con iluminacion artificial, por ejemplo antes se jugaba Copa Libertadores en el Estadio Alberto Gallardo, ahora no.
> 
> en Peru hay 3 estadios con sus tribunas 100% acondicionadas con silleteras y butacas:
> 
> *Estadio Chan ChAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamaño original
> 
> *Estadio Heraclio Tapia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamaño original
> 
> *Estadio Nacional*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tamaño original
> ^^
> pero esas *'butacas' de las populares del Nacional* no tienen espaldar, por lo tanto *no esta como pide las exigencias de la FIFA.* no se si se pueda instalar butacas con espaldar en las populares del nacional en un futuro.
> 
> La Fifa se hace la loca en muchos casos por ejemplo el PATRIMONIO MUNDIAL O CATEDRAL DEL FUTBOL SUDAMERICANO por haberse ahí realizado el primer mundial de futbol tiene butacas sin respaldar en las populares : EL ESTADIO CENTENARIO DE MONTEVIDEO obvio estadio acreditación FIFA.


----------



## santiaguinosky

Indochine said:


> en Peru por defensa civil ni un estadio se habilita al 100% de su capacidad
> 
> En el partido de inauguración se registraron 54 708 espectadores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este año en la noche crema 2015 se registro 50mil espèctadores


Ah, ahora entiendo ustedes toman como máximo aforo el que se supone, en Chile se toma máximo aforo oficial al permitido por las autoridades.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental de la UNSA








tamaño original ap de noticias


santiaguinosky said:


> Ah, ahora entiendo ustedes toman como máximo aforo el que se supone, en Chile se toma máximo aforo oficial al permitido por las autoridades.


asi es, se toma como referencia el maximo aforo de un estadio a su capacidad maxima y por normas de defensa civil no se habilita al 100% la capacidad de los estadios.
ayer estaba en el Estadio Monumental U por el evento Universo Crema








tamaño original
lamentablemente la persona que me prometio un equipo de calidad para tomar fotos no llego, en el mismo estadio, en la entrada de cada tribuna existe un cuadro mencionando su capacidad total y la capacidad autorizada, con una toma fotografica seria excelente pero aca les comparto lo que tome apunte:

*Tribuna Occidente* 49 gradas y el sector oficial (butacas negras) 32 gradas








capacidad maxima 14084 personas
capacidad autorizada 12088 personas

*Tribuna Oriente* 50 gradas








capacidad maxima 15719 personas
capacidad autorizada 12969 personas

*Tribunas Populares* Norte y Sur 58 gradas








capacidad maxima 15 mil personas



hector escudero said:


> La Fifa se hace la loca en muchos casos por ejemplo el PATRIMONIO MUNDIAL O CATEDRAL DEL FUTBOL SUDAMERICANO por haberse ahí realizado el primer mundial de futbol tiene butacas sin respaldar en las populares : EL ESTADIO CENTENARIO DE MONTEVIDEO obvio estadio acreditación FIFA.


es que el estadio centenario es un monumento al futbol por su historia, el centenario dudo que tenga certificacion de estadio de categoria FIFA una cosa no tiene nada que ver con la otra, ayer vi una noticia que en Uruguay estan que lanzan a concurso un nuevo diseño para el Estadio Centenario por ser sede del mundial el 2032


----------



## Jean_Pierre

El sábado también andaba por el Monumental (aunque más le tomé foto a los murales, aprovechando mi cámara, porque no sé cuándo vaya a tener otra oportunidad con tanto piraña en la tribuna) y en todos estos años nunca me había fijado del letrero que decía "capacidad autorizada".



kikethegreat said:


> Son 1200 suites en el monumental x 9 personas en cada una hacen un total de 10800, asi sean 1500 suites y entrarán 10 personas en cada una solo serían 15 mil personas, de donde sale que entran mas de 20 mil.


Yo tengo entendido que son 1250 palcos. Hay palcos de 9, 12 y el palco oficial que ingresan 22 personas. Desconozco la cantidad de cuántos son de 9 y cuántos son de 12. Lo que sé es que siempre que entré a un palco fue a uno de 9.


----------



## Legionario

El miercoles fue impresionante el estadio de la UNSA con tremendo marco rojinegro!!


----------



## El Vecino323

Oscar10 said:


> *Otra fuente indica que fueron 62,808 los pagantes en la inauguración del Monumental.*


Sea esta o la otra, queda claro que ha sido el partido por el Descentralizado con mayor asistencia. Ahora, el Perú-Brasil del 2003 tuvo 59.566 espectadores. Entre estos dos esta el record de asistencia en el país.


----------



## Legionario

Melgar y el otro título que ganó en las tribunas









*22/12/2015 15:11:30*
El club arequipeño llevó más hinchas como local. Además, un análisis de los últimos cinco años revela que fue el que más hizo crecer su asistencia en el Perú: casi un 300%.


En solo dos partidos de 2015, Melgar llevó más público que en toda la temporada 2011. Los duelos como local por la semifinal y la final del PlayOff rebalsaron las expectativas: 31,250 pagantes ante Garcilaso y 35,010 ante Cristal. Hace menos de cinco años, el equipo rojinegro no era capaz de atraer a tantos hinchas: en 15 partidos como local apenas registró 63,008 pagantes.

Eran otros tiempos. El 'Dominó' peleaba por permanecer en Primera División. El sistema del torneo establecía menos partidos como local. La Copa América 2011 perjudicaba la asistencia. Por entonces la crítica era permanente contra el equipo arequipeño: ¿cómo era posible que un club con tanta tradición, afincado en la segunda ciudad más importante del país, no tuviera mejor taquilla?

Después de un mejoría en los resultados en 2012 y de un bajón futbolístico en 2013 (siempre reflejados de manera proporcional en la asistencia), Melgar pasó a convertise en el club con más espectadores pagantes en el año. No es casual: la llegada de Juan Reynoso y la conformación de un plantel más competitivo en 2014 tuvo un impacto significativo en las boleterías.










*Si solo se toma en cuenta los boletos pagados* (se excluye aquí los de cortesía), *el 'Dominó' fue el club que más hinchas atrajo en 2014: 172,700. Por encima, incluso, de Alianza Lima (161,264), Universitario (154,859) y Sporting Cristal (118,519), los tres grandes del fútbol peruano.* Al final de la temporada acabó como el equipo con mayor puntaje. La fórmula, bastante obvia, quedaba otra vez validada: a mejores resultados en el campo, mejor respuesta de los hinchas en las tribunas.

*El ranking de asistencia de 2015 termina por confirmar este axioma: el campeón rojinegro acabó primero con 232,734 espectadores. Más atrás aparecen Alianza (158,627), Sport Loreto (139,803), Cienciano (125,339) y Universitario (119,577), todos por encima de los 100 mil pagantes.*

*Eso quiere decir que, entre 2011 y 2015, la capacidad de convocatoria de Melgar creció en casi 300%. *Si se aprecia el cuadro comparativo, se puede ver que es el único club que mostró un crecimiento más o menos sostenido. Otro logro que debe destacarse, sobre todo porque significa un ingreso importante a las arcas del club: de percibir apenas 682 mil nuevos soles en 2011, pasó a recaudar casi cuatro millones en 2015. Exactamente 3 millones 894 mil 566 nuevos soles.










*Un año sin crecimiento.* Al margen del caso de Melgar, y de otros significativos como Cienciano, Vallejo y Garcilaso, la tendencia en 2015 fue hacia la baja. Los tres equipos grandes vieron reducido su caudal de espectadores pagantes: el caso más llamativo es el de Universitario, que pasó de 300 mil boletos vendidos en 2013 a un poco más de 100 mil en la reciente temporada.

Las cifras globales reflejan que, con 1,348,884 entradas vendidas, 2015 superó a 2014 (1,092,402), pero no a lo alcanzado en 2013 (1,364,380) y 2012 (1,450,836). Incluso podría decirse que el fenómeno de Melgar, inusual históricamente, resultó un factor determinante para que esta temporada 2015 no acabara con uno de los peores registros de los últimos años. Aquí se puede apreciar el comparativo:









*Escaso aporte provinciano.* Sin contar a Melgar y Cienciano, dos de los más emblemáticos clubes del interior, el resto de equipos no ha tenido buenos números de asistencia: apenas Vallejo, Garcilaso y UTC superaron la barrera de los 100 mil boletos vendidos una sola vez en los últimos cinco años. Por cierto, en los últimos dos casos ocurrió en su debut y regreso a Primera División.

Todos los demás están por debajo de los 60 mil boletos por año. Incluso Juan Aurich, campeón en 2011: si aquel año inolvidable apenas venn más). Cifras aldió poco más de 58 mil boletos, este año superó a duras penas las 15 mil entradas (el cambio de localía a Lambayeque lo afectó auarmantes para las frágiles economías de los clubes provincianos. Como la preocupante situación de Unión Comercio: en su ingreso a Primera logró una reducida asistencia de 35 mil espectadores, pero, año a año, esa cifra se ha ido reduciendo hasta llegar a los 9570 boletos vendidos en 2015.









*
A modo de conclusión.* En apenas dos partidos del 2015 Melgar no solo superó su registro de asistencia de 2011. También superó el número entradas vendidas por ocho clubes en el reciente torneo (Alianza Atlético, Sport Huancayo, Ayacucho FC, León de Huánuco, San Martín, Unión Comercio, Juan Aurich y Municipal), y quedó muy cerca de igualar la marca de otros tres clubes (Garcilaso, Vallejo y UTC). Las cifras, aunque incómodas, revelan una realidad crítica.

Los clubes siguen sin garantizar un negocio lucrativo y sostenido. Al pobre nivel del espectáculo dentro del campo, se le suma la inseguridad en los recintos, las deficiencias en los servicios y la nula inventiva para ampliar la experiencia vivencial del hincha en el estadio. El caso de Melgar es aleccionador, pero es apenas la forma más antigua de acercar al hinchas a la tribuna: con triunfos. Urgen, además, otras estrategias para empezar a fidelizar a los espectadores.

http://www.goal.com/es-ar/news/4483...-título-que-ganó-en-las-tribunas?ICID=HP_BN_1


----------



## Oscar10

*Una dirigencia saludable da esos resultados, ejemplos varios. Ojalá mantengan ese ritmo de crecimiento o de regularidad. A Melgar solo le faltaba una dirigencia seria, ahora creo que lo tiene, con esto los campeonatos estarán más cerca de lo que se imaginan.*


----------



## Indochine

para mi melgar en un grande dormido por varios años, era la pesadilla de los equipos limeños en los años 80 y es hora que se despierte... ya se levanto


----------



## Lecl74

Lo bueno que es resurge Arequipa en terminos futbolisticos y tiene el potencial de llevar mucho mas gente el proximo anho, lo malo es que tenemos en primera equipos que llevan poquisima gente, La san Martin, Union Comercio, espero equivocarme pero creo que sera lo mismo con La Bocana y Comeriantes unidos, Huancayo deberia ser una buena plaza pero la gente no se identifica con Sport Huancayo. No ayudo el cambio de localia al Aurich, el pobre escenario que utilizo Sullana y tampoco tener dos equipos en Cuzco. tampoco ayudo el caotico calendario con 17 equipos, muchos partidos a mitad de semana, ojala se ordene mejor con 16 equipos, mas de 40 fechas es demasiado para un campeonato como el nuestro.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Pero si las plazas de equipos tradicionales también dan pena: León llevaba poquísima gente en estos últimos dos años, Boys (cuando estaba en Primera) solo lo veían los periodistas que íbamos al partido y la familia de los jugadores, Bolognesi daba pena en sus últimos años que tuvo que recorrer canchas para ver si le chuntaba en algún lugar.

El hincha peruano promedio es muy novelero: o vas al estadio porque es la final del campeonato o porque tu equipo se está peleando el descenso. No podemos pedirle peras al olmo.

La excepción a la regla, en mis años que llevo metido en el fútbol: Municipal, Torino y me llevé una grata sorpresa con Sport Loreto. Los demás, incluídos los grandes, tienen seguidores que dejan mucho que desear en cultura tribunera.


----------



## Oscar10

*El Perú no es un país futbolero, eso está demostrado.*


----------



## Lecl74

Jean_Pierre said:


> Pero si las plazas de equipos tradicionales también dan pena: León llevaba poquísima gente en estos últimos dos años, Boys (cuando estaba en Primera) solo lo veían los periodistas que íbamos al partido y la familia de los jugadores, Bolognesi daba pena en sus últimos años que tuvo que recorrer canchas para ver si le chuntaba en algún lugar.
> 
> El hincha peruano promedio es muy novelero: o vas al estadio porque es la final del campeonato o porque tu equipo se está peleando el descenso. No podemos pedirle peras al olmo.
> 
> La excepción a la regla, en mis años que llevo metido en el fútbol: Municipal, Torino y me llevé una grata sorpresa con Sport Loreto. Los demás, incluídos los grandes, tienen seguidores que dejan mucho que desear en cultura tribunera.


Lamentablemente es asi, de acuerdo, pero todos esos llevan durante el anho mucho mas gente que la san Martin, dale tres titulos nacionales en menos de una decada a esos equipos y llevarian mas gente a la cancha. no somos pais futbolero, tenemos que aprender a seguir al equipo en las buenas y en las malas, pero hay cosas que escapan al control del hincha que podria ir (la inseguridad, jugar miercoles, sabado mucha gente trabaja tambien, en el caso de mi equipo, Cristal, no ayuda la capacidad del estadio y su ubicacion etc)


----------



## Indochine

*otra foto mas del Estadio de la Unsa*








tamaño original ap de noticias


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Lecl74 said:


> Lamentablemente es asi, de acuerdo, pero todos esos llevan durante el anho mucho mas gente que la san Martin, dale tres titulos nacionales en menos de una decada a esos equipos y llevarian mas gente a la cancha. no somos pais futbolero, tenemos que aprender a seguir al equipo en las buenas y en las malas, pero hay cosas que escapan al control del hincha que podria ir (la inseguridad, jugar miercoles, sabado mucha gente trabaja tambien, en el caso de mi equipo, Cristal, no ayuda la capacidad del estadio y su ubicacion etc)


Aunque el tema del hilo no amerita una respuesta precisa, solo puedo decir que lo de la San Martín llevando menos gente durante el año que los equipos tradicionales como León o Boys es relativo. Si revisamos la gráfica que está en la página anterior, se puede ver que la San Martín venía repuntando en hinchas (desplazando a un histórico como Aurich en el camino) pero las constantes malas campañas de estos últimos tres años le costó ese crecimiento, regresando a una cifra que se parecía mucho a las que llevaba en el 2008.

Y a eso súmale que San Martín juega en la misma localidad que los tres equipos con más hinchas del país. Y que compite directamente contra un cuarto equipo (Municipal) que se lleva mucho arrastre entre los hinchas neutrales.

No entiendo lo del problema de la ubicación del estadio de Cristal. Sacando al Nacional, es el estadio mejor ubicado en Lima. Ahora, si te refieres al tema que no pueden aumentar de aforo pues hay que tomar en cuenta el caso del estadio de Matute (no tomo en cuenta el Monumental porque es otra realidad al no ser un estadio céntrico) que no siempre para lleno a pesar de ser otro estadio céntrico pero que tiene el mismo problema del Gallarado: la zona que rodea al estadio no es segura.

Y lo de la cultura tribunera es mucho más que ir a alentar en la tribuna. Estamos a años luz de lo que hay en otros países de la región como Argentina: museos, eventos, productos oficiales, descuentos en empresas auspiciadoras, etc. Solo tomemos lo bueno, no me refiero a hacer apología a la violencia rioplatense.

En conclusión, se le ofrece un servicio mediocre al hincha peruano y este se venga dejando de lado a su club hasta que algo se vuelva noticioso: un título o la baja.


----------



## Lecl74

Jean_Pierre said:


> Aunque el tema del hilo no amerita una respuesta precisa, solo puedo decir que lo de la San Martín llevando menos gente durante el año que los equipos tradicionales como León o Boys es relativo. Si revisamos la gráfica que está en la página anterior, se puede ver que la San Martín venía repuntando en hinchas (desplazando a un histórico como Aurich en el camino) pero las constantes malas campañas de estos últimos tres años le costó ese crecimiento, regresando a una cifra que se parecía mucho a las que llevaba en el 2008.
> 
> Y a eso súmale que San Martín juega en la misma localidad que los tres equipos con más hinchas del país. Y que compite directamente contra un cuarto equipo (Municipal) que se lleva mucho arrastre entre los hinchas neutrales.
> 
> No entiendo lo del problema de la ubicación del estadio de Cristal. Sacando al Nacional, es el estadio mejor ubicado en Lima. Ahora, si te refieres al tema que no pueden aumentar de aforo pues hay que tomar en cuenta el caso del estadio de Matute (no tomo en cuenta el Monumental porque es otra realidad al no ser un estadio céntrico) que no siempre para lleno a pesar de ser otro estadio céntrico pero que tiene el mismo problema del Gallarado: la zona que rodea al estadio no es segura.
> 
> Y lo de la cultura tribunera es mucho más que ir a alentar en la tribuna. Estamos a años luz de lo que hay en otros países de la región como Argentina: museos, eventos, productos oficiales, descuentos en empresas auspiciadoras, etc. Solo tomemos lo bueno, no me refiero a hacer apología a la violencia rioplatense.
> 
> En conclusión, se le ofrece un servicio mediocre al hincha peruano y este se venga dejando de lado a su club hasta que algo se vuelva noticioso: un título o la baja.


si, yo se que esto es para hablar de estadios, pero en algo se relaciona. La san martin simplemente no tiene hinchas, solo lleva gente en cantidad considerable al estadio cuando juega contra los 3 grandes de Lima y esos no son sus hinchas, juegan en el Callao, eso es territorio del Boys, A Aurich no le ayudo el cambio de localia este anho, pero puede cambiar las cosas como lo hizo Melgar, dale a la san martin 3 titulos mas y no veras gran cambio y eso es muy flojo teniendo en cuenta que hay 10 millones de habitantes en Lima-Callao.
El estadio donde juega Cristal no ha ayudado al equipo a crecer , no se trata de decir a la gente "vayan al estadio" cuando sabes que si ese es el caso te quedas afuera (la popular solo tiene para 4300, recien este anho subio a 5000 cortando espacio en oriente), para mi Cristal nunca debio de moverse del Nacional. El hincha sabe de la inseguridad de esa zona.
Estoy de acuerdo en ese punto de cultura futbolistica, pero por ahora me conformo con que vaya mas gente al estadio, pero con partidos como san martin-la bocana en el Miguel Grau no veo eso posible, ojala me equivoque.


----------



## Robert.Ch

La U. San Martín desde que llegó al futbol ha sabido hacer bien varias cosas como institución del fútbol: tiene lugar propio de entrenamiento, staff médico, staff psicológico, canteras en divisiones inferiores, manejo económico, una gestión deportiva muy buena que suma bastante al futbol peruano... pero hay algo que no ha sabido hacer: generar hinchas!!
a pesar de haber sido campeón nacional 3 veces no ha aumentado el fanatismo en los limeños, y mas aun teniendo una de las universidades con mas alumnado en el país tampoco... y por qué? bueno asumo:
1.- No juega en una localidad accesible a sus alumnos... juega en el Callao que esta súper lejos de sus facultades mas grandes..
2.- Ya no incentiva a los alumnos a ir gratis al estadio
3.- No ha sabido crear barras propias en sus diversas facultades, ni apoyando con herramientas para alentar como banderolas, camisetas, transporte gratis al estadio, etc... algo que la U. Cesar Vallejo hace bien inclusive en la sede Lima.

La U. San Martin tiene que hacer lo que menciono en los puntos anteriores, y buscar una sede accesible... su estadio actual que no tiene el mínimo necesario para jugar en el torneo profesional tranquilamente lo puede ampliar haciendo las tribunas de oriente y sur y creando un acceso hacia la calle por la avenida Metropolitana que esta en la parte posterior del campus Santa Anita... se imaginan programar un partido por el campeonato nacional un sábado a la 1:30 o 3:30 pm justo después de las clases sabatinas y con entrada gratis a los alumnos? ese estadio se llena!!! Así los alumnos se encariñarían con el equipo, inclusive siendo egresados seguirían siendo hinchas..
Por último irse a jugar al estadio municipal de Santa Anita o La Molina...


----------



## carlosfng

Algo que venía a comentar, vecinos sureños... en Ecuador, las asistencias también han sufrido una baja la última década o dos, siendo taquillas en promedio de 15mil por partido las más altas últimamente (en promedio, es decir, habiendo partidos con algunos llenos pero otros con muy poca asistencia). Entiendo que hay una serie de factores: inseguridad, falta de comodidad, no tan buen nivel futbolístico, rachas de ciertos equipos, ciertos equipos sin mucha hinchada, novelería de la gente, etc... pero también creen que se podrá sumar el tema de la disponibilidad del futbol en TV pagada? No hablo solo de cómo muchos jóvenes prefieren a veces ver futbol europeo que ir a la cancha del equipo local (que ha afectado y mucho en todo nuestro continente); sino mas bien el efecto que tienen servicios como DIRECTV en ofrecer paquetes bajísimos para ver partidos del campeonato nacional desde la comodidad del hogar. En Ecuador por ejemplo, se puede ver en DIRECTV todos los partidos de nuestro campeonato por tan solo $20 USD al mes. Ustedes probablemente tienen hasta un precio mas bajo... no creen que esto conspira contra los clubes? Mas aun si las ganancias las embolsa la Federación y no los clubes directamente... sin dudas esto es una causa a que, por lo menos en nuestro caso, haya varios clubes en enormes problemas económicos... irónico, pues sacando varios jugadores a Europa y con una de las mejores selecciones de nuestra historia, que por malos manejos de clubes y de la FEF nuestros estadios no se llenen y varios clubes estén en la quiebra... eso sí, ustedes tienen problemas más graves en general, que espero puedan resolver...


----------



## Jean_Pierre

carlosfng said:


> Algo que venía a comentar, vecinos sureños... en Ecuador, las asistencias también han sufrido una baja la última década o dos, siendo taquillas en promedio de 15mil por partido las más altas últimamente (en promedio, es decir, habiendo partidos con algunos llenos pero otros con muy poca asistencia). Entiendo que hay una serie de factores: inseguridad, falta de comodidad, no tan buen nivel futbolístico, rachas de ciertos equipos, ciertos equipos sin mucha hinchada, novelería de la gente, etc... pero también creen que se podrá sumar el tema de la disponibilidad del futbol en TV pagada? No hablo solo de cómo muchos jóvenes prefieren a veces ver futbol europeo que ir a la cancha del equipo local (que ha afectado y mucho en todo nuestro continente); sino mas bien el efecto que tienen servicios como DIRECTV en ofrecer paquetes bajísimos para ver partidos del campeonato nacional desde la comodidad del hogar. En Ecuador por ejemplo, se puede ver en DIRECTV todos los partidos de nuestro campeonato por tan solo $20 USD al mes. Ustedes probablemente tienen hasta un precio mas bajo... no creen que esto conspira contra los clubes? Mas aun si las ganancias las embolsa la Federación y no los clubes directamente... sin dudas esto es una causa a que, por lo menos en nuestro caso, haya varios clubes en enormes problemas económicos... irónico, pues sacando varios jugadores a Europa y con una de las mejores selecciones de nuestra historia, que por malos manejos de clubes y de la FEF nuestros estadios no se llenen y varios clubes estén en la quiebra... eso sí, ustedes tienen problemas más graves en general, que espero puedan resolver...


Casi parecida la situación, solo que en Perú la plata de la televisión sí va directamente a los clubes y sin intermediarios. Eso generó que el monopolio de Movistar de más de 10 años generara un duolopolio entre Movistar y GolTv, que a su vez cambió a un nuevo monopolio en Consorcio Fútbol Perú (la unión de Movistar y GolTv).

Acá la situación es más agravante con las malas campañas internacionales en general que tiene la selección y los clubes.



Robert.Ch said:


> La U. San Martín desde que llegó al futbol ha sabido hacer bien varias cosas como institución del fútbol: tiene lugar propio de entrenamiento, staff médico, staff psicológico, canteras en divisiones inferiores, manejo económico, una gestión deportiva muy buena que suma bastante al futbol peruano... pero hay algo que no ha sabido hacer: generar hinchas!!
> a pesar de haber sido campeón nacional 3 veces no ha aumentado el fanatismo en los limeños, y mas aun teniendo una de las universidades con mas alumnado en el país tampoco... y por qué? bueno asumo:
> 1.- No juega en una localidad accesible a sus alumnos... juega en el Callao que esta súper lejos de sus facultades mas grandes..
> 2.- Ya no incentiva a los alumnos a ir gratis al estadio
> 3.- No ha sabido crear barras propias en sus diversas facultades, ni apoyando con herramientas para alentar como banderolas, camisetas, transporte gratis al estadio, etc... algo que la U. Cesar Vallejo hace bien inclusive en la sede Lima.
> 
> La U. San Martin tiene que hacer lo que menciono en los puntos anteriores, y buscar una sede accesible... su estadio actual que no tiene el mínimo necesario para jugar en el torneo profesional tranquilamente lo puede ampliar haciendo las tribunas de oriente y sur y creando un acceso hacia la calle por la avenida Metropolitana que esta en la parte posterior del campus Santa Anita... se imaginan programar un partido por el campeonato nacional un sábado a la 1:30 o 3:30 pm justo después de las clases sabatinas y con entrada gratis a los alumnos? ese estadio se llena!!! Así los alumnos se encariñarían con el equipo, inclusive siendo egresados seguirían siendo hinchas..
> Por último irse a jugar al estadio municipal de Santa Anita o La Molina...


Eso siempre se discute sobre la San Martín, la factibilidad de ampliar su estadio en Santa Anita. Yo soy de la idea que no, es mejor que siga buscando su estadio entre los varios estadios municipales que hay por Lima (ya lo hicieron Cristal y Municipal).

Lo que mencionas en tu ejemplo del partido sabatino, no es nuevo. Pumas y Tigres ya lo probaron en la década de los 80 y ahí están los resultados: Joaquín López Doriga de Telerisa, uno de los periodistas mexicanos más conocidos, sigue yendo religiosamente a ver al Pumas (a pesar de ser hincha de otro equipo).

Ahora, el cambio de políticas que tuvo la San Martín con su equipo de fútbol fue tan drástico que pensé en una futura eliminación del club. Y eso coincidió justamente con la huelga de los equipos de Primera División de hace un par de años. Pero desde entonces es que el equipo recibe menos apoyo de los directivos universitarios que tanto confiaron en el equipo hasta la huelga.


----------



## peruanito

y volviendo al tema de los estadios, Haber quien me cuenta del proyecto para que la U juegue en el LOLO y no en el monumental.

de darse me parece una buena inversión


----------



## Oscar10

*Innecesario volver al Lolo, eso implica remodelación del estadio y a la U no le sobra la plata. La buena inversión en la actualidad debería ser tener una Administración Temporal que sepa manejar el club y elevar el promedio de espectadores en el Monumental. Algo que venía haciendo bien la administración de Rocío Chávez en su momento.*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Efectivamente. Gastar la millonada que se gastó en el Monumental para solo ser utilizado 5 o 6 veces al año???

El famoso render de adecuación no fue más que una ilusión pasajera pero que la realidad desbarató al primer análisis.

A muchos nostálgicos nos gustaría volver al Lolo para ver partidos del campeonato, pero la realidad es que no hay forma de hacerlo en el corto y mediano plazo.


----------



## kikethegreat

Jean_Pierre said:


> Efectivamente. Gastar la millonada que se gastó en el Monumental para solo ser utilizado 5 o 6 veces al año???
> 
> El famoso render de adecuación no fue más que una ilusión pasajera pero que la realidad desbarató al primer análisis.
> 
> A muchos nostálgicos nos gustaría volver al Lolo para ver partidos del campeonato, pero la realidad es que no hay forma de hacerlo en el corto y mediano plazo.


A parte hay muchos condominios que se han construido en los alrededores de ese estadio que evitaran que se juegue ahí.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Qué tiene que ver los condominios???


----------



## loganmsc

seguridad ps...con todos los malandros de la barra de la u los vecinos de los condominios pediran q no se juegue nunca un partido ahi


----------



## seemchecho

Opino lo mismo, el Lolo ya fue, y la inseguridad que se sentiria en los alrededores seria un gran punto en contra, deberian gastar ese dinero en dar mayor seguridad en los partidos que se jueguen en el Monumental y por ende darle el uso que se merece, seria un desperdicio, ademas que esta en el ranking de mejores estadios de sudamerica.


----------



## forestoso

El Lolo Fernandez tiene las históricas tribunas de Madera. Las instituciones deben aprender a quemar etapas. La nostalgia muchas veces representa un estorbo.


----------



## Indochine

peruanito said:


> y volviendo al tema de los estadios, Haber quien me cuenta del proyecto para que la U juegue en el LOLO y no en el monumental.
> de darse me parece una buena inversión


eso solo se le puede meter en la cabeza de un imprudente como german leguia.
la infraestructura del monumental es unica, en el ultimo evento universo crema se vio el monuemetal con todo su potencial que ofrece, distintos escenarios, ambientes, patios de comida, etc... es el estadio con la mejor infraestructura, con 2 canchas alternas, que estadio le compite en el Peru? ni el nacional.
el problema del monumental es la lejania, que se soluciona con la nueva linea del corredo javier prado que te deja en la esquina del monumental y a largo plazo se viene la linea 4 del metro.
el otro problema si es grave y no se solucionan cerrando un estadio, el problema es la violencia, la gente desadaptada, esa gente deveria prohibirse de por vida ingresar a los estadios de futbol en el peru, alejan a los verdaderos hinchas.
el Lolo es un pequeño estadio que no le puede competir al Monumental.


----------



## kikethegreat

forestoso said:


> El Lolo Fernandez tiene las históricas tribunas de Madera. Las instituciones deben aprender a quemar etapas. La nostalgia muchas veces representa un estorbo.


Actualmente en el Lolo solo hay una tribuna la de occidente que fue del antiguo estadio nacional, las demás fueron desmanteladas para dar paso a la contruccion de los baños y camerinos de las canchas sintéticas que alquilan y ocupan la antigua cancha.


----------



## kikethegreat

El problema de inseguridad en el estadio monumental en los últimos años viene de la mano con la pugna entre las barras del mismo club, en toda la avenida Huarochirí revientan lunas de autos, tiran piedras y roban eso obviamente cansa a los vecinos, la única manera de solucionar esto es que se endurezcan las penas y se decrete una verdadera ley para los barristas ya que ellos son uno de los principales problemas en la capital para que la gente se aleje de los estadios.


----------



## Poligono

peruanito said:


>


Hace años se decía que se iba a remodelar y ampliar el estadio de Huancayo, al final quedó en nada.



Indochine said:


> gente, esta posible remodelacion del Estadio Monumental U lo vi en un foro de futbol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no es oficial, pero da una idea del potencial que tiene el Monumental y como se puede dar algun dia, con otra administracion que maneje al club crema


Genial, comparto la idea. Pero sería para un evento importante que se realice en el Perú o Lima, podría ser una Copa América o un Mundial juvenil o femenino.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Ciudad de Cumana










foto del Monumental, en el partido de la U vs Colo Colo que acabo 3 a 3









en el noticiero del medio dia del canal 4 pasaron en vivo la cancha del Monumental y la instalacion de la enorme infraestructura del escenario de los rolling stones
----

estan pintado por fuera al Monumental, a cargo de la junta de propietarios de palcos del Monumental



























ya estan armando el escenario para el concierto de los rolling stones en el Monumental


----------



## Oscar10

*Tengo entendido que aparte del alquiler del estadio, hay un dinero destinado para la recuperación de la cancha. Ojalá no se tiren la plata.. *


----------



## Indochine

Esta mañana estaba viajando en el corredor de la av. javier prado asi que aproveche para ir al Monumental y ver el pintado de la fachada, tomar fotos por afuera y si se podia entrar hasta dentro del estadio.
por suerte las divisiones formativas de la U estaban entrenando en las canchas alternas y entre sin ningun problema por una de las puertas principales que da a la cancha alterna del lado norte, asi que va una tanda de fotos:


























































































cuando estaba listo para entrar en el mismo estadio, aparecio un señor de seguridad diciendo que estaba prohibido tomar fotos, y le dije el porque y me dio muchas escuzas pero ni bien me dijo que era un empleado mas y que a el le supervisan y le puede traer problemas, ya no le insisti, sali de esa zona, y no pude ver el armado del escenario del concierto que se avecina, pero minutos antes capture algunas imagenes desde fuera de los palcos suite, que se veian los trabajos en la cancha princiapal del estadio



























no se ve bien por lo lejano de la foto, pero dice asi:
tribuna oriente
capacidad maxima 15719 personas 
capacidad autorizada 12969 personas.

demas esta decir que las afueras del monumental es mas seguro que las afueras de otros estadios de Lima, algo diferente al Nacional que a veces puede ser problematico al otro lado de la via expresa en el lado de la victoria, ni que decir de las afueras de matute, del aberto gallardo en plena zona peligrosa o del miguel grau en el callao, no cuento el estadio de san marcos por estar dentro de la universidad.
sin defender a vandalos que existen en las barras del peru incluido de universitario, espero que por los buenos hinchas y por justicia, pronto se levante la injusta sancion al monumental sabiendo que en esa noche de presentacion de la U no existio disturbios en el estadio y los actos vandalicos en un restaurant fueron causados por gente ajena a Universitario y la no se vio ni un policia


----------



## hcastgu

*EL NACIONAL HOY EN EL ALIANZA - UCV
*


----------



## Indochine

buenas fotos del Nacional, esta semana ovacion digital de uruguay saco una nota del coloso de jose diaz por la llegada de peñarol que jugo con el sporting cristal


----------



## chikobestia

Que buena, salgo por ahí en la primera foto panorámica de las últimas del nacional. Estuvo bonito el ambiente ayer.


----------



## Indochine

fotos del monumental, con su nueva pintura


----------



## chikobestia

Indochine cuáles son los colores de la u, crema y guinda? crema y rojo? lo digo por las últimas camisetas que sacaron y las últimas banderas de la trinchera que sacaron también con distintos colores.


----------



## Indochine

chikobestia said:


> Indochine cuáles son los colores de la u, crema y guinda? crema y rojo? lo digo por las últimas camisetas que sacaron y las últimas banderas de la trinchera que sacaron también con distintos colores.


es crema la camiseta titular y el escudo original era una U de color rojo, pero tambien va con guinda como en los ultimos diseños, rojo con guinda son variantes y van por ahi, y granate es la camiseta alterna.
siempre hay variantes de un mismo color a lo largo de la historia entre rojo y guinda, tambien antes era el crema mas fuerte, a veces es mas palido, depende del diseño y color que puede variar ligeramente en cada temporada


----------



## Oscar10

*Los colores históricos de Universitario son:

Blanco: Sus primeros uniformes eran de ese color.
Crema: Uniforme titular, escudo.
Rojo: Uniforme alterno, escudo.
Guinda/Granate: Uniforme alterno, escudo.
Negro: Medias del uniforme.*


----------



## chikobestia

Pense que tenía un color oficial como código de pantone o algo así, osea crema y rojo o crema y guinda o granate.


----------



## Indochine

y sigue el pintado del Monumental de parte de la junta de propietarios de los palcos suite


----------



## peruanito




----------



## Indochine

fuente
gracias a los palquista se esta pintando el Monumental y los medios de prensa no dicen nada, no publican nada, pero si fuera una noticia negativa ahi si, algun interes? parece que hay varios intereses, municipalidad de ate, gremco, german leguia, etc...

sera una fotazo del Monumental cuando se vea al 100% el pintado


----------



## Oscar10

^^ *¿Estará listo para antes del concierto de los Rolling Stones? Ojalá que si. *


----------



## seemchecho

En vez de poner a trabajar a los pintores colgados de cuerdas, (muy inseguro, antiguo, etc) deberian de usar gruas, escaleras, en fin, sera por ahorrarse alguito, pero si ocurre un accidente, les va a salir mas caro. (Humilde comentario de un aficionado)


----------



## Indochine




----------



## forestoso

*No gastar solo en tribunas.*



Poligono said:


> Hace años se decía que se iba a remodelar y ampliar el estadio de Huancayo, al final quedó en nada.
> 
> Genial, comparto la idea. Pero sería para un evento importante que se realice en el Perú o Lima, podría ser una Copa América o un Mundial juvenil o femenino.


¿Y cuantas veces se llena este estadio? Si es del IPD, en Huancayo se debe invertir más en otros deportes. Hace tiempo el IPD, los gobiernos regionales, los municipios, las empresas concentrarse solo en Futbol, que más que deporte es una industria del entretenimiento, por eso la total anuencia de los medios de comunicación. Por eso en vez de tribunas deben invertir en pasto natural, ya que a nivel internacional todos tienen pasto. Este fin de semana comentaristas deportivos hablaron sobre como se perjudican los equipos del descentralizado con los cambios entre uno y otro tipo de superficie.

Esos estadios cerrados tienen sentido en lugares con climas donde se producen eventos meteorológicos extremos. Ya sean tormentas huracanadas como a veces ocurre en la amazonia. Brasil puede darse el lujo de estadios cerrados. O por el contrario en el norte de Europa ventiscas con nieve. Lima tiene un clima bastante benigno, por eso se dice que los rivales de la selección también juegan de local. 

Habiendo necesidad para otras cosas las tribunas no son una prioridad. Es necesario cambiar de chip a los que les interesa la infraestructura deportiva. No solo por el hecho de hacer grandes obras, sino para desarrollar el deporte en general. 

En Chorrillos el alcalde Miyashiro principalmente se ha dedicado a construir campos y tribunas para futbol, como si no hubiese otros deportes.


----------



## Indochine

el Monumental en estos momentos, con el cesped maltratado, espero que sea un gran concierto de los rolling stones


----------



## Indochine

estadio de alianza lima en esta panoramica








DSC_0030 by M!ke!1, auf Flickr de migöl


----------



## seemchecho

^^Uaohhh que diferencia en la ciudad (parte de arriba y abajo) si hubieran edificios asi de altos cerca al Matute se verian los partidos gratis:lol::nuts:


----------



## Legionario

Disculpen la desviacion del tema, pero cuantas casas cuadradas tan feitas.


----------



## uspaorkoo

definitivamente no es la mejor foto del estadio de Alianza...mucho menos de Lima...


----------



## Indochine

*el actual estado de la cancha del Estadio Monumental U*








fuente


----------



## Oscar10

*Estaba peor, poco a poco mejorando para el 16 de abril.*


----------



## Indochine

2 fotos del Estadio Nacional








del Flickr de migöl









del Flickr de migöl


----------



## El Sampi

Algunas del Garcilaso de la Vega de hace unas semanas.
Alguien sabe de que color se dejó al final la popular que se ve en fotos? porque aparece en una imagen blanca y celeste y en otra blanca y roja!!


----------



## kikethegreat

Está claro, la norte de los colores del cienciano y sur con los colores del Garcilazo.


----------



## Legionario

una de la unsa


----------



## Indochine

*numero de gradas con butacas entre el Estadio Nacional y el Estadio Monumental*









*exteriores del Monumental, del twitter de la U*









e*sto de las estrellas me parece montado, aunque no estaria mal*


----------



## Indochine

*impresionante el Estadio Nacional - Coldplay en Lima*








lights.jpg by Seema Yadav, en Flickr


----------



## Indochine

de la web oficial del club, el Monumental esta impecable, por fuera se ve mejor de cuando lo inauguraron








tamaño original


----------



## Indochine

estadio de matute, asi lucio esta mañana en la reanudacion del clasico


----------



## Oscar10

*Yompián.*


----------



## Indochine

asi luce el Estadio Monumental









Estadio Nacional


----------



## Indochine

*césped artificial en las canchas auxiliares del monumental*

El Club Universitario de Deportes informa a la opinión pública que ha suscrito con la empresa Canchas de Lima SAC, un contrato de arrendamiento y administración, con la finalidad que *se ejecute el proyecto de la habilitación de dos canchas de césped artificial, con certificación FIFA, en las canchas auxiliares en la sede del Estadio Monumental.*

Este importante convenio beneficiará el desarrollo deportivo en las diferentes categorías, tanto a nivel federativo como competitivo, lo que repercutirá en el mejoramiento del futbol local, y que es único a nivel nacional, como a nivel de clubes profesionales médicos.
fuente
no se que tan bueno sea esta noticia, la cancha natural es mejor que esos cesped sintetico


----------



## 100%imperial

El Sampi said:


> Algunas del Garcilaso de la Vega de hace unas semanas.


Avances al día de hoy:


----------



## kikethegreat

No sabia que habían reanudado la remodelación, que bien.


----------



## Legionario

UNSA


----------



## Indochine

esta noticia salio hace unos dias y me parecio humo
*Universitario de Deportes: Estadio Monumental sería remodelado para los Juegos Panamericanos 2019*
Germán Leguía, director deportivo de la ‘U’, informó que las mejoras en el estadio, como la colocación de asientos en las tribunas populares, no le costarían nada al club
*peru21*

ahora esto salio en depor
*Universitario: Monumental será remodelado para los Juegos Panamericanos 2019*
“Universitario de Deportes ganará con esto”, aseguró el el administrador crema Raúl Leguía. 








El estadio Monumental, donde *Universitario de Deportes* juega de local, será uno de los escenarios de los Juegos Panamericanos que se realizarán en Lima en el 2019, según contó el administrador crema Raúl Leguía, quien aseguró que el recinto se remodelará para tal evento. 

“El estadio Monumental será uno de los recintos importantes para los Juegos Panamericanos y se están empezando a coordinar detalles para hacer muchas mejoras. Se ha pintado, se ha sacado los acrílicos que eran muy molestosos, se han arreglado con camerinos. Vamos a mejorar la iluminación y esto quedará al cien por ciento. Es probable que también se pongan asientos en las populares”, aseguró para la prensa.....


----------



## kikethegreat

Osea Leguía piensa que pintando el estadio o quitándole lo acrílicos y poniéndole rejas tercermundistas basta para ser un escenario panamericano


----------



## chikobestia

El Alejandro Villanueva y el Monumental a lo mucho serán usados para entrenamientos o cosas así, que tal manera de vender humo de esos diarios.


----------



## Oscar10

kikethegreat said:


> Osea Leguía piensa que pintando el estadio o quitándole lo acrílicos y poniéndole rejas tercermundistas basta para ser un escenario panamericano


*
El pintado del estadio que fue hecho por los palquistas y las rejas que fue colocada por la administración en ningún momento se hicieron pensando en los panamericanos. Fue iniciativa propia. Hay rejas de primer mundo? *:nuts:


----------



## Legionario

Estadio Mariano Melgar, estadio que acogera el Melgar vs Alianza Lima


----------



## uspaorkoo

Legionario said:


> Estadio Mariano Melgar, estadio que acogera el Melgar vs Alianza Lima


Estadio pequeño, viejo y sin ninguna gracia. Encima me parece que tiene el mismo problema de la gran mayoría de pistas atleticas del país, SEIS y no OCHO carriles que es lo oficial.

Ya Arequipa se merece que le remodelen ese estadio, que esté a la altura de una ciudad importante, y también el de la UNSA, aunque eso ya depende de la universidad supongo. Nomás el día que lo hagan asegurense de empezarlo y terminarlo, no empezarlo y dejarlo a media caña como hicieron los destructores del Estadio Garcilaso del Cusco.


----------



## Indochine

nuevas fotos del Monumental


----------



## Jorgellano82

En la U todo es con Lolo Fernández no hay más ídolos? O hizo algo especial? ....Porque uno ve fotos de estadio y en todo lado está....Me parece curioso.


----------



## Oscar10

*Institucionalmente y por tradición en Universitario la palabra ídolo esta reservada solo para Teodoro Fernández Meyzán, que es el máximo ídolo del club. Los 'ídolos' en Universitario son denominados cracks, lo que en cualquier otro club normalmente serían llamados ídolos. Incluso hay muchos jugadores que son llamados ídolos por la prensa futbolística e ídolos que elige la misma gente de acuerdo a su generación, pero no llega a la magnitud de Lolo. Hay que ser hincha del club para entenderlo, lo de Lolo incluso va más allá de una idolatria, es casi ya una devoción, estamos hablando de un jugador de los años 30 y jugó hasta los años 50, ligado a Universitario toda su vida hasta el día de su muerte. Para resumirlo en una frase bastante usada por nosotros: Si Universitario fuese una religión, Lolo sería su dios.*






*No solo es ídolo de Universitario, también es ídolo de la selección peruana, de hecho fue el primero en lograr esa condición.*


----------



## Indochine

Jorgellano82 said:


> En la U todo es con Lolo Fernández no hay más ídolos? O hizo algo especial? ....Porque uno ve fotos de estadio y en todo lado está....Me parece curioso.


Lolo Fernandez es el idolo de la U. los demas equipos no se....
una foto mas del Monumental, mucho estadio para un tipo como german leguia


----------



## kikethegreat

Oscar10 said:


> *Institucionalmente y por tradición en Universitario la palabra ídolo esta reservada solo para Teodoro Fernández Meyzán, que es el máximo ídolo del club. Los 'ídolos' en Universitario son denominados cracks, lo que en cualquier otro club normalmente serían llamados ídolos. Incluso hay muchos jugadores que son llamados ídolos por la prensa futbolística e ídolos que elige la misma gente de acuerdo a su generación, pero no llega a la magnitud de Lolo. Hay que ser hincha del club para entenderlo, lo de Lolo incluso va más allá de una idolatria, es casi ya una devoción, estamos hablando de un jugador de los años 30 y jugó hasta los años 50, ligado a Universitario toda su vida hasta el día de su muerte. Para resumirlo en una frase bastante usada por nosotros: Si Universitario fuese una religión, Lolo sería su dios.*
> 
> *No solo es ídolo de Universitario, también es ídolo de la selección peruana, de hecho fue el primero en lograr esa condición.*


En conclusión ni sabes por qué es tu ídolo.


----------



## Oscar10

kikethegreat said:


> En conclusión ni sabes por qué es tu ídolo.


*Se perfectamente lo que Lolo significa para Universitario y lo que Universitario significó para el. No sé a que viene tu comentario.. yo solo respondí la interrogante del forista en cuanto a ídolos, y no el por qué es ídolo del club, en ningún momento hablé sobre eso. Lee.*


----------



## peruanito

Por que no crean su propio espacio de Estadio monumental y universitario y dejan de contaminar este???


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Castilla en Huancayo.


----------



## AQPCITY




----------



## chikobestia

Lolo ídolo de la selección Peruana? wtf


----------



## Robert.Ch

Alguien sabe como va la remodelación del Estadio de Sechura?
Así mismo, que fue de las remodelación del estadio de Cañete y la construcción del estadio Pisco? Nueva Cajamarca también iba a tener un estadio para que Unión Comercio juegue desde el apertura en su tierra natal pero no se ha escuchado nada...
Hace un también salió una nota de la construcción de un estadio municipal en San Genaro, Chorrillos, y que se iba a llamar la bombonera de los pobres... iba al 50% pero de ahí nunca volví a escuchar nada....


----------



## Indochine

peruanito said:


> Por que no crean su propio espacio de Estadio monumental y universitario y dejan de contaminar este???


el unico intoleranta aca eres tu, todos los estadios de este tema son peruanos.
aca una lista de los estadios mas grandes del planeta, el Monumental en el puesto 16


----------



## loganmsc

ya cambien de estadio,ese estadio de la u nunca se llenara


----------



## Oscar10

*Y que tiene que ver si se llena o no? Si este thread tratara de estadios llenos, entonces no pondriamos ninguno, sobre todo los de provincia..*


----------



## Jorgellano82

Me parece increíble que Universitario abandone el Monumental......

http://elbocon.pe/futbol-peruano/de...ectiva-anuncio-localia-en-el-nacional-124483/


----------



## Indochine

Jorgellano82 said:


> Me parece increíble que Universitario abandone el Monumental......
> 
> http://elbocon.pe/futbol-peruano/de...ectiva-anuncio-localia-en-el-nacional-124483/


eso pasa cuando le dan el cargo de gerente deportivo a uná persona conflictiva y inepta como german leguia, ojala salga pronto de la U
p.d muy 
aparte d eso tu fuente no es seria... el bocon 
:nuts:


----------



## Jorgellano82

Indochine said:


> eso pasa cuando le dan el cargo de gerente deportivo a uná persona conflictiva y inepta como german leguia, ojala salga pronto de la U
> p.d muy
> aparte d eso tu fuente no es seria... el bocon
> :nuts:


Pero entonces si se van o no se van???...


----------



## chikobestia

Leguía ha dicho mil veces que les conviene jugar en el Nacional por el tema accesos etc, y en parte tiene razón cuánta gente fué al monumental al último partido en comparación al último en el monumental?


----------



## Oscar10

Jorgellano82 said:


> Pero entonces si se van o no se van???...


* La administración temporal ya decidió que todo este 2016 Universitario jugará en el estadio Nacional. La adminstración actual en lugar de incentivar al hincha a ir a su estadio, lo aleja de muchas formas: Comentarios despectivos, precios de entradas, malos horarios. Solo queda esperar que la carta notarial que prepara la junta de propietarios de los palcos prospere para que esta administración de un paso al costado, así volveremos a jugar en el Monumental.

En el 2013 batimos record de asistencia y taquilla en el fútbol peruano jugando en el Monumental. Cuando se quiere se puede.
*


----------



## Indochine

chikobestia said:


> Leguía ha dicho mil veces que les conviene jugar en el Nacional por el tema accesos etc, y en parte tiene razón cuánta gente fué al monumental al último partido en comparación al último en el monumental?


feriado dia de la mama le dan al monumental, coludidos con la gente del ipd que se ponen a dar mantenimiento a la cancha del nacional en ese feriado.
El ultimo buen sabado fueron al monumental 13mil(coincidio con el retiro de buses de los corredores), al nacional el ultimo domingo fueron 11mil... ese german leguia es un loco traumado con el monumental, impresentable que siempre habla pestes del estadio monumental.

Los ultimos 2 partidos de la U en el nacional fueron 7 mil y 11 mil, juntos no llegan ni 20 mil espectadores y german leguia no dice nada y menos dira del alto costo del alquiler del nacional, mas parece dirigente del ipd que gerente deportivo de universitario


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> * La administración temporal ya decidió que todo este 2016 Universitario jugará en el estadio Nacional. La adminstración actual en lugar de incentivar al hincha a ir a su estadio, lo aleja de muchas formas: Comentarios despectivos, precios de entradas, malos horarios. Solo queda esperar que la carta notarial que prepara la junta de propietarios de los palcos prospere para que esta administración de un paso al costado, así volveremos a jugar en el Monumental.
> 
> En el 2013 batimos record de asistencia y taquilla en el fútbol peruano jugando en el Monumental. Cuando se quiere se puede.
> *


Completamente deacuerdo, ya pronto volveremos al monumental y el 2013 no tenias esos buses del corredor de la av. Javier prado que te dejan en la esquina del monumental como ahora


----------



## forestoso

*Leer un poco antes de comentar barbaridades.*



chikobestia said:


> Lolo ídolo de la selección Peruana? wtf


Primera vez que Peru gana la Copa América, 1939 goleador del certamen:
Teodoro "lolo" Fernzandez Meizán, 7 goles. 
Defiende los colores patrios durante doce años 1935-1947.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teodoro_Fernández_Meyzán


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Se huele el tufillo de las malas vibras cada vez que sacan fotos del Monumental. Si los demás no quieren mostrar fotos de sus estadios, pues muy mala suerte, Indochine no está para ser su niñera. Él puede subir las fotos que le canten la gana, y si quiere rellenar este hilo con fotos del Monumental, quiénes son ustedes para impedírselo??? En todo caso, no está en contra de ninguna de las reglas que la moderación tiene.


----------



## Indochine

con los detalles de las estrellas


----------



## Poligono

Por ahí tengo unas imágenes inéditas en este tema del Max Augustín. Voy a buscarlas.


----------



## Poligono

Aquí están:





























Bonus: El *Aliardo Soria* de *Pucallpa*, otro estadio de la amazonía peruana.


----------



## Indochine

*Uno de los palcos suite del Estadio Monumental U*









*Estadio Garcilaso*


----------



## peruanito

VEo palcos en el estadio de cusco?


----------



## Indochine

peruanito said:


> VEo palcos en el estadio de cusco?


 yo solo veo fierro, cemento y aire


----------



## Oscar10

*El proyecto contempla palcos o son cabinas para periodistas?*


----------



## e-mypes

por las puras se construyen estadios y se promociona el futbol.
somos uno de los peores países que juega futbol en el mundo.
no ganamos nada y luego de cada fracaso los estafadores comentaristas dicen que estamos trabajando para el futuro.
aqui se dice que un jugador tiene futuro cuando tien 23 años cuando en otros países a los 17 se les dice eso, deberíamos invertir en cosas mas útiles, rentables y en todo caso en deportes que si nos dan resultados.


----------



## EARHTSHAKER

yaaaaa.


----------



## Indochine

e-mypes said:


> por las puras se construyen estadios y se promociona el futbol.
> somos uno de los peores países que juega futbol en el mundo.
> no ganamos nada y luego de cada fracaso los estafadores comentaristas dicen que estamos trabajando para el futuro.
> aqui se dice que un jugador tiene futuro cuando tien 23 años cuando en otros países a los 17 se les dice eso, deberíamos invertir en cosas mas útiles, rentables y en todo caso en deportes que si nos dan resultados.


hablas como si peru fuera ultimo de la copa america con 0 puntos y 0 goles a favor, relax amigo, este tema es de estadios de futbol.


----------



## luchop

Que estadio mas feo. Con los fierros sobresaliendo me hace a acordar a mils de viviendas en los conos


----------



## Jean_Pierre

e-mypes said:


> por las puras se construyen estadios y se promociona el futbol.
> somos uno de los peores países que juega futbol en el mundo.
> no ganamos nada y luego de cada fracaso los estafadores comentaristas dicen que estamos trabajando para el futuro.
> aqui se dice que un jugador tiene futuro cuando tien 23 años cuando en otros países a los 17 se les dice eso, deberíamos invertir en cosas mas útiles, rentables y en todo caso en deportes que si nos dan resultados.


Por las puras construímos colegios tan bonitos, estamos entre los peores de la región y del mundo en educación básica. 
Por las puras hacemos hospitales, los médicos son malísimos y las medicinas nunca tienen cuando vas. 
Por las puras se construye cosas en la VIDENA, siempre nuestros deportistas salen a dar lástima en cuanto competencia ocurre. 
Por las puras arreglan pistas y carreras, tenemos un alto índice de accidentes y nuestros conductores son unas bestias. 
En conclusión, por las puras arreglamos el país. Deberíamos matarnos todos porque somos un desastre total y que vengan otros para aprovecharlo.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*








fuente revista ep turismo gastronomia y entretenimiento


----------



## chikobestia

Han puesto unas cuántas pantallas led publicitarias en el Elias Moreno de Villa el Salvador en la parte Oriente. Con éste ya es el segundo estadio que cuenta con ella junto con el Alejandro Villanueva.


----------



## Oscar10

*Justo me di cuenta de eso viendo el partido del Muni, serían 3 con el estadio nacional.*


----------



## chikobestia

Tienes razón, olvidé el Nacional.


----------



## Indochine

*el sabado 2 de julio, el Estadio Monumental cumplio 16 años*  

es el unico estadio en el Peru que fue estampado en la camiseta de un club del futbol peruano, de Universitario


















una foto inedita de la construccion del Monumental U








^^ con ese numero de gradas en sus tribunas, pudo llevar varias bandejas 

espero que pronto se large el nefasto y inepto german leguia y la hinchada crema vuelva a celebrar mas goles en el Monumental

















la actual administracion temporal de Universitario esta que cambia el cesped natural de las canchas auxiliares, por cesped sintetico


----------



## chikobestia

Que inédito que prefieran el nacional a su propio estadio, pobres palquistas debe haber sido una de sus peores inversiones, el próximo clásico se jugará en el nacional entonces?


----------



## Indochine

chikobestia said:


> Que inédito que *prefieran* el nacional a su propio estadio, pobres palquistas debe haber sido una de sus peores inversiones, el próximo clásico se jugará en el nacional entonces?


eso es solo capricho de la AT por german leguia, yo no soy palquista, pero igual me molesta mucho esa actidud de germa leguia de alquilar un estadio, darle plata al IPD, pobre tipo tan corto de mente, no se donde se jugara el clasico aun, pero no me sorprenderia que sea en el nacional, este fin de semana la U juega en el Monumental


----------



## Oscar10

*Ya que la administración prefiere el Nacional, el Monumental seguirá recibiendo conciertos, se vienen 3 más confirmados. Ojalá sean buenos contratos y siempre pensando en el estado de la cancha y su mejora.

Dejo un video que me gustó, el armado del escenario para los Rolling Stones, un chambón.*


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*








Universitario 1 Alianza Lima 0 22.julio.2016


----------



## Oscar10

*Sigo gritando el gol, que linda noche.*


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


> *Sigo gritando el gol, que linda noche.*


el primer equipo de la U entrenando en el Monumental antes de ir a jugar al Nacional y ganar el clasico








el Estadio Monumental esta en perfectas condiciones, mas capacidad que el Nacional,, la cancha del Monumental es mas grande que la cancha del del nacional y el cesped del estadio monumental en mejores condiciones que el estadio nacional, el cesped del nacional da pena german leguia... 
fuente
un clasico con 35 mil cuando en el monumental puedes meter mas gente


---
las obras del tunel de puruchuco ya se acabaron porfin, y sera un buen acceso para el Monumental








fuente


----------



## Jorgellano82

Yo le leí a ese señor Leguía que la gente va mas al Nacional que al Monumental...Que tan cierto es eso?


----------



## Indochine

Jorgellano82 said:


> Yo le leí a ese señor Leguía que la gente va mas al Nacional que al Monumental...Que tan cierto es eso?


leguia habla como si fueran 30 mil, 40 mil por semana..solo 2 partidos en el estadio nacional supero los 20 mil espectadores de lo que va el año, y uno de esos partidos era el clasico (tienes que llevar mas de 20 mil es obvio), eso no es llevar mas gente y peor aun alquila el estadio nacional.
hasta ahora el partiso con mayor espectadores de la U fue en la noche crema en el Monumental.
este domingo Universitario regresa al Monumental pero despues sigue de local en el Nacional


----------



## luchop

Ver el fin de semana los "estadios" en Sullana, Moyobamba, Chiclayo y hasta el de Matute es una verguenza. Los primeros 3 son como pastizales de vacas, sin tribunas casi, el de Chiclayo con un cesped artificial que ya fue hace muchos anos y ni hablar el de Matute, Alianza equipo grande pero que no gasta un centavo en arreglar ese potrero. Asi nunca mejorara el futbol, sin ir muy lejos miren los estadios en Chile.


----------



## peruanito

Mientras meten más fotos del feo y ya aburrido ya estadio Monumental.

Estadio provincia Daniel Alcides Carrion, Pasco.


----------



## peruanito

Estadio de la Provincia de Concepción (Concepción NO ES HUANCAYO). Que esta siendo Ampliado. 










Ciudad Heroica.










Se construye la tribuna Oriente, para evitar que los equipos de la Zona tengan que Mudarse a Huancayo.









El 2015 este estadio se vio olvidado por no contar con capacidad para albergar la etapa nacional de la Copa Perú. Este año Sport La Vid Busca recuperar protagonismo ( Foto Sport Águila jugando en Concepción)


----------



## loganmsc

interesante que se sigan construyendo,hace tiempo q concepcion necesita un estadio decente


----------



## loganmsc

el estadio de Daniel alcides Carrion se ve chevere con ese entorno natural


----------



## Oscar10

*Si, que feo el Monumental, los últimos "estadios" si están hermosos y de talla mundial.*


----------



## loganmsc

felicidades asi esta la infraestructura de tu pais


----------



## loganmsc

sigan poniendo fotos de otros estadios


----------



## peruanito

Oscar10 said:


> *Si, que feo el Monumental, los últimos "estadios" si están hermosos y de talla mundial.*


Hay que conocer más que lima y la molina. Por que no le creas un espacio llamado ESTADIO MONUMENTAL y debates todo de ese estadio ahí, estoy seguro que tendrias muchos seguidores, El titulo de este ESTADIOS PERUANOS ( no de Ate o la Molina).

Estadio Municipal de Oxapampa


----------



## Indochine

en depor por fiestas patrias han hecho un listadio de 10 estadios con nombres de celebrididaes en la historia del peru.
las fotos son antiguas, desactualizadas, pero algunas se muestran por primera vez, de esas rescato 2 para el foro y son estas:
*Estadio Garcilaso del Cusco*








^^ esta foto aerea del estadio es cuando contaba con pista atletica hasta el 2004, foto en plena remodelacion para la Copa America, ya que el estadio era asi:









se sacrifico la pista para aumentar gradas en las tribunas y quedo asi:









y el actual estadio lleva estos colores en su tribuna



























*Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura*








^^ foto aerea del estadio, (esta foto circulaba en la red de tamaño pequeño) en obras de remodelacion para la copa america 2004


peruanito said:


> Hay que conocer más que lima y la molina. Por que no le creas un espacio llamado ESTADIO MONUMENTAL y debates todo de ese estadio ahí, estoy seguro que tendrias muchos seguidores, El titulo de este ESTADIOS PERUANOS ( no de Ate o la Molina).


buen aporte en foto, lo malo que siempre metes un mensaje regionalista en tus mensajes, el tema es de estadios peruanos, su mismo nombre lo dice, todos los estadios de peru se postea aca



peruanito said:


> Mientras meten más fotos del feo y ya aburrido ya estadio Monumental.
> 
> Estadio provincia Daniel Alcides Carrion, Pasco.


Es el nuevo estadio municipal de Yanahuanca de la provincia de Daniel Alcides Carrión en Pasco, segun este link el Gobierno Regional de Pasco ha transferido más de 7 millones de soles desde el 2014, y debido a los inconvenientes de las empresas contratistas, el actual gobierno local, decidió ejecutar la obra mediante la modalidad de administración directa desde el mes octubre del 2015, habiendo recibido en el actual periodo, más de 5 millones de soles.








La infraestructura deportiva consiste en las construcciones de los cercos olímpico y perimétrico, camerinos, oficinas administrativas, oficinas para antidoping y para entrenadores, vestidores, servicios higiénicos internos y para el público., duchas, rampas de acceso, acceso para movilidad, nuevo sistema de drenaje, instalaciones eléctricas, sistema de iluminación nocturna, techo de la tribuna norte, y la actual instalación del gras sintético.

y este link informa que se estrena el domingo 31 de julio, el Club Deportivo Municipal de Yanahuanca, jugará en el nuevo estadio, frente al Once Caldas del Distrito de Huariaca, por el Campeonato de Futbol Copa Perú, etapa departamental Pasco 2016. La inauguración del escenario se ha programado para el próximo mes.











peruanito said:


> Estadio de la Provincia de Concepción (Concepción NO ES HUANCAYO). Que esta siendo Ampliado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciudad Heroica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se construye la tribuna Oriente, para evitar que los equipos de la Zona tengan que Mudarse a Huancayo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El 2015 este estadio se vio olvidado por no contar con capacidad para albergar la etapa nacional de la Copa Perú. Este año Sport La Vid Busca recuperar protagonismo ( Foto Sport Águila jugando en Concepción)


el nombre es Estadio Municipal de Concepcion.


----------



## Jorgellano82

Hay en Perú un equipo llamado Once Caldas?


----------



## Indochine

Jorgellano82 said:


> Hay en Perú un equipo llamado Once Caldas?


revisando informacion si existe un once caldas, es un equipo del interior del pais, del peru profundo que juega la copa peru

el club deportivo corporación once caldas del distrito de Huariaca, provincia de Pasco, departamento de Pasco.









la copa peru es una especie de tercera division en el peru, es un campeonato largo, mediocre y abusivo, con muchos equipos amateur, la lucha es impresionante ya que de divide en varias etapas, empezando a nivel de distrito, de ahi a provincia y de ahi a departamentos, para llegar a una etapa final de 16 equipos, solo para que el campeon ascienda increiblemnte a la primera division y el subcampeon a la segunda, lo tienen que reformar ese sistema de ascenso, el campeon por logica tiene que subir a segunda division

El Once Caldas juega de local en el Estadio Augusto Lagos del distrito de Huarica


----------



## peruanito

Estadio municipal de Concepción Richard Muller Bosseler.(Ex Alcalde de la provincia).


----------



## chikobestia

Esas tribunas tienen mucho mejor pinta que cualquiera de Lima.


----------



## Robert.Ch

Que bonito el estadio de Huariaca!!!
Por lo que he apreciado, los estadio de las ciudades o pueblos de provincias del interior de Pasco, Cusco, y Cajamarca son muy buenos para la proporción de población que tienen!!! Imagino que es por el canon minero. Están muchos mejores de ciudades capitales o principales de regiones como Ica, Lima, San Martín, Madre De Dios, Huancavelica, Ayacucho, Piura, Lima Región, o Lambayeque.


----------



## kikethegreat

Lindo estadio el de Huariaca, deberían imitar otras ciudades, esa infraestructura es la que debería tener como mínimo un equipo de futbol profesional, no los bodrios como el estadio de Moyobamba, Sullana, Sechura, etc.


----------



## Indochine

foto del estadio monumental, el ultimo domingo que la U empato 1 a 1 con vallejo


----------



## novascorpius

Que decadente el Monumental, igual, todos.están horribles.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Yo prefiero mil veces que utilicen el canon en hacer esos bonitos estadios a que terminen en monumentos "a la lluvia" o "a la leche materna" que hacen en esas mismas provincias. 
Aún más, deberían de pensar en hacer recintos atléticos techados para Centros de Alto Rendimiento. Pero, claro, le estamos pidiendo a las autoridades políticas que 1) usen la cabeza y 2) sepan plantear un proyecto de ese tipo.


----------



## Oscar10

*A la leche materna JAJAJAJA*


----------



## loganmsc

o el parque de los dinosaurios...en el mismo lima


----------



## Oscar10

*CONSTRUYENDO UN SUEÑO*

¿Cuántos equipos peruanos cuentan con un estadio propio? Los dedos de una mano nos sobrarían para responder a esa pregunta. Y es que exceptuando a Universitario de Deportes y Alianza Lima, ni un otro club tiene su propio escenario deportivo. 

Pues bien, a esa rala estadística se le va a tener que añadir a *Ayacucho F.C. como otro de los pocos equipos que tendrán como patrimonio un estadio de fútbol. La construcción del Estadio Libertador, un sueño que poco a poco se va haciendo realidad, ya está en marcha.*

“Desde que el ingeniero Rolando Bellido tomó las riendas del club (2014) se propuso la construcción de nuestro propio estadio. Es preciso aclarar, sin embargo, que el Estadio Libertador forma parte de un proyecto más grande, que incluye una cancha de entrenamiento, una residencia para las divisiones menores y reservistas. Queremos hacer una especie de Videna en Ayacucho”, explica el ingeniero Salaverry Yancce, uno de los encargados de la obra. 

De acuerdo al ingeniero Yancce, en una primera etapa el Estadio Libertador tendrá un aforo inicial de 15 mil personas (repartidas en cuatro tribunas). “La capacidad del estadio irá aumentando paulatinamente, pues ese será el escenario donde jugaremos de local en los torneos internacionales que disputemos. Si todo sale bien, el otro año el Estadio Libertador será una realidad”, indicó. 

Ya lo saben: Ayacucho F.C. ya cuenta con su propia cancha de entrenamiento y ahora tendrá su propio estadio. Señal de la visión de futuro de quienes conducen el club. Un motivo más para que los ayacuchanos inflen el pecho de orgullo.

(Seguir leyendo..)​


----------



## hcastgu

Estadio de la Urb. San José - Bellavista - Callao jajaja.... bueno es una canchita de fulbito pero está mejor que cualquier cancha de fútbol profesional


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Pues ojalá que Aurich, Vallejo y los demás equipos del interior que tienen capacidad económica puedan sumarse a esa idea. 

Recuerdo hace años que Juvenal Silva desperdició el empuje de Cienciano par tener su propio estadio, hasta ya se hablaba de terrenos donados en Oropeza.


----------



## loganmsc

acuña ta hundiendo su equipo porque no gano la presidencia,el aurich bajo su presupuesto y oviedo no tiene esa vision.

real garcilazo si tiene su sede propia,ahi entrenara la selecccion


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Aurich no sé, pero puedo asegurar que los planes de Vallejo no van de las manos con lo que suceda con Acuña. Es lamentable la campaña que tienen este año, pero no hay ningún complot al interior de Vallejo para hundir al equipo (cosa diferente a lo que sucede en San Martín).


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*








fuente

*Estadio Nacional*








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*








fuente


----------



## Legionario

Buenaso el cesped del Nacional.


----------



## Robert.Ch

*Nuevos estadios*

Alguien sabe como van las construcciones de los estadios de Nueva Cajamarca, San Vicente de Cañete, Pisco, y Chincha?
Por otro lado, hace un par de años la municipalidad de Chorrillos estaba construyendo 2 estadios municipales: uno en urb. San Genaro y otro en Buenos Aires de Villa... saben si se terminaron esos estadios?


----------



## Indochine

Robert.Ch said:


> Alguien sabe como van las construcciones de los estadios de Nueva Cajamarca, San Vicente de Cañete, Pisco, y Chincha?
> Por otro lado, hace un par de años la municipalidad de Chorrillos estaba construyendo 2 estadios municipales: uno en urb. San Genaro y otro en Buenos Aires de Villa... saben si se terminaron esos estadios?


ojala algun forista que vive cerca nos informem cuaqluier cosa lo publicare aca.

una fotos recientes
*Estadio Monumental U*









*Estadio Nacional*


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Huancayo


----------



## loganmsc

el sport aguila es un equipo muy querido en huancayo,creo tiene mas hinchada que el sport huancayo


----------



## Joaoleon19

Alguien sabe que cancha es la que sale en la película "El Calichín".. Además tiene muy buenas tomas del estadio nacional.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional









Estadio Monumental









Estadio de la UNSA


















Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao









Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura









Estadio Condebamba en Apurimac


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*








fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Indochine, de casualidad tienes fotos del Estadio Los Chankas???


----------



## christopher J

Estadio Roberto Yañez - Cañete​
Obra actualmente en ejecución en el distrito de San Vicente de Cañete - Cañete - Lima​


----------



## alibiza_1014

Se ve muy bien, el nuevo estadio de Cañete. Simple pero bonito


----------



## Poligono

Se ve bien el estadio de Cañete que están construyendo. Yo le calculo si le pusieran butacas como aforo algo de 15 mil.


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> Indochine, de casualidad tienes fotos del Estadio Los Chankas???


voy a buscar en estos dias una buena tanda de fotos del estadio de los chankas, las que tengo ya son antiguas y repetidas del foro

el Estadio Monumental por fuera








fuente


----------



## EARHTSHAKER

Como ese estadio de Cañete si puede tener techo y el estadio del Cusco no.... hay algo detrás yo creo que si ???


----------



## Indochine

melgar esta que entrena en el estadio de alianza, en matute, asi que aca va unas fotos para poder ver como esta por dentro el alejandro villanueva, fuente facebook del melgar






















































la U esta que entrena en el Estadio Nacional, fuente twitter de Universitario


----------



## Indochine

Fotos del Estadio Nacional, el dia de ayer Universitario 1 Melgar 2


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Ivan Elias Moreno*


----------



## Indochine

nextt...


----------



## favian123

*Mel**gar :heart:** 2 - **Universitario** 2
*
:banana::banana:


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental de la UNSA*









*Fotos del Estadio de la UNSA, Melgar 2 U*


----------



## favian123

algunas más de la UNSA...


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Recuerdo cómo era el Iván Elías Moreno hace unos 12 años atrás cuando lo conocí y no tenía punto de comparación con su versión moderna. No digo que ya esté albergar una final de torneo internacional, pero al potrero que era antes, se ve bien.

Me gusta que las municipalidades con estadios relativamente grandes le hayan dado en alquiler a clubes importantes de la ciudad. Ojalá otras municipalidades también lo hagan con otros equipos.


----------



## Indochine

que fotazos del estadio de la UNSA, aca tengo mas fotos, no es de la final, tampoco con las mejores, pero creo que no se publico en el foro, el estadio de la UNSA hay que estudiarlo grada por grada









Tribuna del estadio de la UNSA













































ojala pronto la universidad nacional san agustin le de una actualizacion al estadio con una pista atletica que sea sintetica y se instale butacas en las 4 tribunas, tiene mucho potencial el estadio mas grande del peru sin contar lima



favian123 said:


> algunas más de la UNSA...


favian, no tengo el gusto de conocer el estadio, pero tengo una duda, la parte que marque de color, esta debajo del nivel de suelo?


----------



## al_7heaven

^^ ...para el lado de la tribuna norte está por debajo del nivel del suelo, por el lado sur no, está al nivel o por encima...


----------



## Indochine

al_7heaven said:


> ^^ ...para el lado de la tribuna norte está por debajo del nivel del suelo, por el lado sur no, está al nivel o por encima...


buen dato, estas fotos tambien son interesantes

















-----

Estadio de alianza, asi lucio matute hoy 8 de diciembre (fotos ap de noticias) recordando la tragedia del fokker


----------



## Indochine

*mas fotos del Estadio Monumental de la UNSA del partido melgar 2 universitario 2*




































*las canchas auxiliares del Estadio Monumental u ahora son de cesped sintetico, estos leguia como destruyen 2 canchas de cesped natural, por fin se fueron de universitario.*
estas fotos y el comentario es del twitter de Juan Abusabal, presidente de la junta de propietarios de palcos suite:








Se tiene q revisar y dejar sin efecto el contrato de estas canchas,ya q por ahí informan q se está parchando cuentas.
fuente









fuente









la cancha principal del Estadio Monumental U el 2 de diciembre
fuente


----------



## Indochine

*fotos del Estadio Monumental de la UNSA*









final 2015 (rpp)









final 2016 (ap de noticias)


----------



## Legionario

Final 2016


----------



## AQPCITY

Ese estadio ya requiere obligatoriamente una cubierta para todas las tribunas y proteger a la pobre gente del inclemente sol. y luego terminar la pista sintetica


----------



## Indochine

AQPCITY said:


> Ese estadio ya requiere obligatoriamente una cubierta para todas las tribunas y proteger a la pobre gente del inclemente sol. y luego terminar la pista sintetica


no se porque el estadio de la UNSA por dentro a tenido que ser casi una copia del viejo estadio nacional de la decada de los años 50, solo le falta la torre en norte
ojala lo remodelen, arequipa se merece


----------



## EARHTSHAKER




----------



## rathalos17

Indochine said:


> no se porque el estadio de la UNSA por dentro a tenido que ser casi una copia del viejo estadio nacional de la decada de los años 50, solo le falta la torre en norte
> ojala lo remodelen, arequipa se merece


hubo muy muy poco presupuesto, tanto asi que hasta con rifas se hizo el estadio de la UNSA; y se sabe q es un copy&paste del estadio nacional :v


----------



## Indochine

del twitter de andrea closa, el plastico que dejaron los leguia en las canchas auxiliares del Estadio Monumental U

















ojala con la nueva AT las canchas auxiliares vuelvan a tener cesped narural


----------



## skyperu34

Imponente el estadio de la UNSA, le vendría muy bien un techado integral, tiene la infraestructura ideal para ello.


----------



## Poligono

Indochine said:


> del twitter de andrea closa, el plastico que dejaron los leguia en las canchas auxiliares del Estadio Monumental U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ojala con la nueva AT las canchas auxiliares vuelvan a tener cesped narural


Alguna vez jugué en una de esas canchas auxiliares cuando eran de césped natural, bien dura era la tierra.


----------



## Indochine

asi luce el cesped del Estadio Monumental U al finalizar el 2016, la nueva AT si da la importancia que se merece








Juan Carlos Ortecho Gerente de Comunicaciones de la U


----------



## Indochine

Esta foto del monumental lo vi en el facebook, parece que es de este año, la primera del 2017








https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=941417075958484


----------



## Oscar10

*Que diferencia con la gestión anterior..*


----------



## Indochine

*Una buena noticia*

*IPD Y GOBIERNO REGIONAL DE AREQUIPA SE UNEN PARA EL MEJORAMIENTO DEL ESTADIO MARIANO MELGAR*
Escrito por	Omar Farfan








En ceremonia realizada en la sede del Gobierno Regional de Arequipa, el presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD), Óscar Fernández y la gobernadora Yamila Osorio, firmaron un importante convenio para el mejoramiento de la infraestructura del Estadio Mariano Melgar.

El titular del máximo ente del deporte nacional indicó que el objetivo es que este escenario cumpla con el aforo para albergar partidos de campeonatos internacionales.

"Es importante trabajar con los gobiernos regionales, esa es la idea que estoy propugnando con el nuevo proyecto de ley. Y este convenio con Arequipa es una muestra de esa intención", dijo Óscar Fernández.










"Queremos el mínimo aforo que permita albergar partidos de Copa Libertadores o Copa Sudamericana", añadió el presidente del IPD.

Por su parte, la gobernadora regional de Arequipa, Yamila Osorio, manifestó: "Gracias a Óscar (Fernández) por apostar por nuestro emblemático Estadio Mariano Melgar. Tenemos que contar con un escenario a la altura del deporte arequipeño. Estoy segura de que esta alianza estratégica será beneficiosa para el desarrollo del deporte".










En el primer año se harán los estudios técnicos y el proyecto de pre inversión, y en el siguiente se empezará con la ejecución.

Cabe señalar que el proyecto contempla el mejoramiento y ampliación de las tribunas, refacción de palcos, camerinos, ampliación de la pista atlética de seis a ocho carriles entre otras obras que permitirá que el Estadio Mariano Melgar, de propiedad del IPD, sea un escenario de primer nivel. 
Fuente


----------



## FerGon

A esperar...


----------



## kikethegreat

que bueno, la unas también debería remodelar su estadio su iluminación es bien mala


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Dicen que van a ampliar de seis a ocho carriles la pista, pero en el render cuento que siguen siendo 6.


----------



## Legionario

yo solo veo que lo van a pintar, esta igualito en el render :lol:.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Eso también estaba pensando, pero no estaba seguro. Hasta creo que le han quitado las torres de luz.


----------



## Indochine

*el Estadio Cesar Flores de Lambayeque sufre inundacion por lluvias y desastres afin a estos*


















*Estadio Monumental U, del twitter de Universitario*


















*afueras de matute del twitter de alianza*


----------



## Indochine

*la Tribuna oriente del Estadio Monumental entran mas de 15 mil personas, es un estadio alberto gallardo lleno, es casi de la mitad de matute, y la tribuna occidente y oriente juntas del Estadio Nacional*









*la noche crema 2017*


















*Fotos de hoy, las tribunas y palcos suite del Monumental, del twitter de la U*


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio de Matute, el Alejandro Villanueva, del facebook de alianza (2016)*


----------



## franci.sc.o

Indochine said:


> *la Tribuna oriente del Estadio Monumental entran mas de 15 mil personas, es un estadio alberto gallardo lleno, es casi de la mitad de matute, y la tribuna occidente y oriente juntas del Estadio Nacional*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *la noche crema 2017*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fotos de hoy, las tribunas y palcos suite del Monumental, del twitter de la U*


Que bonito cesped.
Pregunta 1. Cuanto durara ese cesped?
Pregunta 2. Cuantos conciertos se haran o se vocean para llevarse a cabo dentro de la cancha?


----------



## franci.sc.o

Indochine said:


> *Estadio de Matute, el Alejandro Villanueva, del facebook de alianza (2016)*


En julio pasado fui a la caldera de la aliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanza.
El estadio es normal, una pintada y remodelacion a los servicios lo dejaria de forma decente.
Bonitas pintas de sus idolos, eso si.

Van a remodelar el estadio?


----------



## Indochine

franci.sc.o said:


> Que bonito cesped.
> Pregunta 1. Cuanto durara ese cesped?
> Pregunta 2. Cuantos conciertos se haran o se vocean para llevarse a cabo dentro de la cancha?


1. El cesped estara bien porque ahora a llegado profesionales a la administracion del club
2. Ni idea de conciertos no soy del club


----------



## Indochine

franci.sc.o said:


> En julio pasado fui a la caldera de la aliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanza.
> El estadio es normal, una pintada y remodelacion a los servicios lo dejaria de forma decente.
> Bonitas pintas de sus idolos, eso si.
> 
> Van a remodelar el estadio?


ni idea


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> Dicen que van a ampliar de seis a ocho carriles la pista, pero en el render cuento que siguen siendo 6.


:lol: si que maleados, que mala costumbre en el peru de instalar pista atletca de 6 carriles.

*impresionante el Monumental*, foto de esta mañana del twitter de la U









la yapa del Monumental








fuente


----------



## PeruGian12

El monumental es Impresionante


----------



## peruanito

No tienen Fotos de la Goleada?


----------



## loganmsc

no mas fotos del monumental que nos haran recordar al capiatá


----------



## PeruGian12

Que tal confiados para que les hagan una remontada así, No soy de la U pero quería ver mas equipos peruanos en la Libertadores


----------



## Legionario

Que vergüenza con la U, un equipo chiquito de Paraguay le clava 3 a domicilio, el fútbol Peruano anda mal , es el peor de Sudamérica facilmente pero parece que hay equipos sin corazón ni garra que empeoran mas el síntoma.


----------



## chikobestia

La cancha del Matute está mucho mejor a las últimas fotos puestas, no hay ningún plan para remodelación ni nada, lo último que hicieron fué remodelar por completos los camerinos y las bancas de suplentes del local, los baños de sur fueron remodelados por completo hace un par de años por la misma barra e hicieron un restaurant también y por último van a añadir un par de pantallas led en la tribuna sur.


----------



## Indochine

Ojalá que el estadio de Huancayo sus tribunas lo construyan y sea el mismo diseño de la tribuna occidente para que se vea uniforme, ni el nacional lo es, sus populares son diferentes a las tribunas oriente y occidente.

Hoy en el el Nacional juega Perú su clasificación al mundial de Rusia 2018 contra Nueva Zelanda, así que aca va unas fotos de hoy, del Estadio Nacional de Lima


























































































-----


----------



## alibiza_1014

Esas botellotas plasticas de Coca Cola y Cristal es de lo mas cursi que he visto, aparte que la gente que esta detras de ellas no puede ver el partido bien. Que mal gusto, eso deberia prohibirse.


----------



## kikethegreat

alibiza_1014 said:


> Esas botellotas plasticas de Coca Cola y Cristal es de lo mas cursi que he visto, aparte que la gente que esta detras de ellas no puede ver el partido bien. Que mal gusto, eso deberia prohibirse.


Esas botellas son inflables y al empezar el partido las bajan


----------



## alibiza_1014

Gracias **** por sacarme de la duda, ya decia yo, si voy a ver un partido y me toca un asiento detras de esas botellas!!, no podría ver nada y tendría que exigir que me devuelvan la plata.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Ojalá que algún día el estadio de Huancayo lo cierren, derribando la tribuna Oriente para hacer algo bueno y techado.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental








Créditos a Rayza


----------



## lolo97al

Indochine said:


> Estadio Monumental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Créditos a Rayza


El monumental siempre se me ha hecho parecido al Signal Iduna Park. Deberían trabajar el buscar un patrocinador y cambiarle la cara al estadio


----------



## chamo

No tienen ni un poquito de parecido, la tribuna donde esta la barra del
Dortmund puede ser un poquito pero no tanto, es mas cuadrada. Seria un sueño si la U tuviera un estadio asi, el monumental es super bacan pero el Signal Iduna esta en el nivel del Bernabeu, son simplemente otro nivel.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de alianza


----------



## alibiza_1014

Veo que junto al estadio de Alianza Lima, hay un pequeño coliseo, alguién sabe para que se usa? o cual es el nombre, ni idea que habia algo ahi.


----------



## Indochine

alibiza_1014 said:


> Veo que junto al estadio de Alianza Lima, hay un pequeño coliseo, alguién sabe para que se usa? o cual es el nombre, ni idea que habia algo ahi.


En internet dice que era un Coliseo de toros
Plaza de Toros Arenas de Lima (La Victoria)
Ubicado al costado del estadio de Alianza Lima, en La Victoria, ha sido confundido muchas veces como el espacio polideportivo del club íntimo.

Fue reinaugurada por el empresario Mario Paredes en 1982 la plaza de toros Arenas de Lima, con un aforo de 6 mil espectadores, en el área que estaba ubicada la plaza Sol y Sombra, que solo tenía un aforo para 2 mil espectadores


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental
Capacidad de la tribuna de Occidente









Estadio Nacional
Capacidad de la tribuna de Occidente


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

*La Tribuna Occidente del estadio Huancayo* antes de la reducción de espectadores por el tema de seguridad acogia cerca a 13 000 expectadores ... ahora solo dejan entrar cerca a 10 mil personas.



Pd: creo que me voy animar contar cuantas gradas tiene Occidente y Oriente :cheers:


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

La FPF pidió que cada equipo debe tener 3 recintos deportivos a su disposición para jugar el Descentralizado 2018.

En la ciudad de Huancayo existen muchos estadios, como se puede apreciar en la siguiente imagen:

Fuente: Google earth

Pero con tribunas solamente hay 5 estadios, el cual podría utilizar el Sport Huancayo según mi perspectiva :

_1.Estadio Municipal de Chilca_
Capacidad: No encontré , le calculo unas 4 mil personas.
Ciudad: Huancayo
Dato: Se juegan partidos de Copa Perú y ligas distritales.

Fuente: Municipalida Provincial de Huancayo


_2.Estadio Municipal de Concepción _
Capacidad : No encontré , le calculo unas 3 mil personas.
Ciudad: Concepción ( A 30 min. de Huancayo )
Dato: Se juegan partidos de Copa Perú y ligas distritales.
 


Fuente: Diario el Popular.pe


_3.Estadio Municipal de Jauja_
Capacidad : 9 mil expectadores
Ciudad: Jauja ( A 1h. de Huancayo )
Dato: Se juegan partidos de Copa Perú y ligas distritales.


Fuente: Google earth


Fuente: Facebook SegundaPerú


_4.Estadio Mariscal Castilla_
Capacidad: 8 mil personas.
Ciudad: Huancayo
Dato: estadio alterno al estadio Huancayo , también se juegan partidos de Copa Perú y ligas distritales.


Fuente: Wikipedia


Fuente: ww.dehuancayo.com/fotos/variadas/estadio-mariscal-castilla-170.html


Fuente: créditos para el que le pertenezca.



_5.Estadio IV Centenario_ ( *Estadio Huancayo* )
Capacidad: 20 mil personas.
Ciudad: Huancayo
Dato: *Se jugó partidos de la copa libertadores (Sport Huancayo , 
RealGarcilazo)
*Se jugó partidos de la copa sudamericana ( Sport Ancash , Sport 
Huancayo)
*También se juega partidos de Copa Perú .


Fuente: Fotopaises.com



Fuente: créditos para el que le pertenezca.


----------



## RoVi

De cuando el Estudiantil CNI clasifico a la finalisima.









El Deportivo Binacional tiene como segunda sede alterna al Estadio Modelo de Ilave a 3,850 msnm, capacidad para 13,450 espectadores









Mas informacion del estadio aqui: http://dechalaca.com/hemeroteca/dulce-hogar/estadio-modelo-de-ilave-y-la-ven-bonita


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

RoVi said:


> De cuando el Estudiantil CNI clasifico a la finalisima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Deportivo Binacional tiene como segunda sede alterna al Estadio Modelo de Ilave a 3,850 msnm, capacidad para 13,450 espectadores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas informacion del estadio aqui: http://dechalaca.com/hemeroteca/dulce-hogar/estadio-modelo-de-ilave-y-la-ven-bonita


^^una consulta el binacional jugará de local en Arequipa o Puno ??


----------



## RoVi

AnibalSmith_777 said:


> ^^una consulta el binacional jugará de local en Arequipa o Puno ??


Esto salio antes de fin de año:


> ...gerente de la ADFP, Enrique de la Rosa, informó que tanto Melgar como Binacional inscribieron al *coloso agustino como su primera opción* para sus partidos y el *estadio Melgar como alternativo.* “*Melgar tiene como* *tercer alternativo el estadio de Moquegua.* *Binacional quería jugar en Puno,* * pero ninguno de sus estadios pasó las pruebas* de seguridad y de buenas condiciones para el fútbol, por eso deberá jugar en Arequipa” apuntó el directivo.


Parece que los estadio probados en Puno eran el Torres Belon y el Guillermo Briceño de Juliaca, parace que el estadio de Ilave paso la prueba.

Solo puede cambiar de sede por casos de fuerza mayor o con la autorización de 9 clubes. Hasta antes de fin de año se tenia al estadio de Mollendo como tercera sede.


----------



## mkografo

la FPF ya no quiere canchas sintéticas, Binacional hace la pre temporada en AQP xq jugara en la UNSA de local.


----------



## RoVi

^^


> Este domingo el plantel completo de Binacional partirá a Ilave (Puno) para continuar con su trabajo de pretemporada con miras a su debut en el torneo Descentralizado.
> Los ascensoristas tienen pensado permanecer 10 días en suelo altiplánico donde, posiblemente, presenten a su equipo profesional ante The Strongest de La Paz.
> Antes de enrumbar a territorio aymara, el equipo jugará por la tarde un partido de práctica ante jugadores de la reserva que fueron seleccionados en las pruebas que se han realizado en diferentes provincias de Arequipa y Puno.


----------



## Emiliano FR

que se sabe de los nuevos estadios de huancavelica y melgar . al de melgar lo iban a demoler dijeron. y el de huancavelica andaba dando vueltas un proyecto


----------



## Indochine

De marzo de 2013 a febrero de 2018 fue el tiempo que duró la cancha sintética del estadio Iván Elías Moreno.

















Empezó el retiro del césped sintético
Fuente

Continúan los trabajos de remodelación del Estadio Garcilaso







































































Gobierno Regional del Cusco


----------



## El Sampi

Yo esperando la finalización de las obras en el Garcilazo :nuts:


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

... se ve mejoras en los estadios peruanos y eso es bueno, el gobierno regional de Junin se comprometio a cerrar las cuatro tribunas del estadio Huancayo y hasta ahora nada de nada ><


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

_si no me equivoco, la tribuna Occidente del Estadio Huancayo es el mas grande q hay en el pais , antes que se me rayen tomo en cuenta sin contar la altura de los palcos , ...de ser asi creo que le llevan ligera ventaja el estadio Nacional y el Monumental de Ate _

*Primer partido del "rojo matador" en su casa _Torneo Verano 2018*


----------



## peruanito

http://rpp.pe/peru/cusco/conmebol-v...-del-cusco-el-proximo-viernes-noticia-1105433

Sobre el Garcilazo del Cusco


----------



## Melgariano

tendrá las tribunas techadas el estadio de Garcilazo ? :/


----------



## Indochine

AnibalSmith_777 said:


> _si no me equivoco, la tribuna Occidente del Estadio Huancayo es el mas grande q hay en el pais , antes que se me rayen tomo en cuenta sin contar la altura de los palcos , ...de ser asi creo que le llevan ligera ventaja el estadio Nacional y el Monumental de Ate _
> *Primer partido del "rojo matador" en su casa _Torneo Verano 2018*


Buen dato, habrá que contar cuántas gradas tiene, las tribunas populares del Estadio Monumental U tienen 58 gradas








Lorena Antonella

El Monumental con las dimensiones de la cancha reducida por los costados

















Valeria Sánchez

No hay barreras que impidan el aliento. Decenas de hinchas de Sporting Cristal apoyan a su equipo desde un puente cercano al Estadio Alberto Gallardo








Vanessa Herrera

Así pintaron el año pasado la cancha del estadio nacional después de concierto








Romina Antoniazzi

Estadio nacional








Fiorella Menéndez









Lorena Antonella

Matute









Fotos del dia que alianza fue campeón el 2017












































Valeria Sánchez


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








AP de noticias
------

Estadio Nacional








Drone Perú oficial
---------

Se realizó pruebas de iluminación en el Estadio Garcilaso, los trabajos de focalización estará a cargo de un grupo especializado, espero lo coloquen butacas y un moderno tablero electrónico

























































































Gobierno regional del Cusco

Estadio Huancayo
10 mil espectadores la capacidad de una de sus tribunas, me parece la más grande y tiene mayor capacidad que las tribunas oriente y occidente del Nacional, pero de menos capacidad que las tribunas oriente y occidente del Monumental







































































Aldo Ramírez


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alberto Gallardo

















AP de noticias en obras viales de la línea amarilla


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional, homenaje a Peredo


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Lolo Fernández


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U









Estadio Monumental de la UNSA


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U, antes del clásico


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Carlos Olivares de Guadalupe, La Libertad donde hace de local Unión Comercio


----------



## Indochine

Fotaso del Estadio Garcilaso, partido de Copa Libertadores, Real Garcilaso 2 Santos 0








M.elias

Estadio Nacional horas antes del partido de Alianza vs Boca Jrs. por la copa Libertadores


----------



## loganmsc

Chevere el estadio del cuzco,ojala lo terminen de remodelar rapido


----------



## Indochine

Fotaso del Estadio Nacional








Alianza vs Boca, empate a cero


----------



## Indochine

Se viene la construcción del museo crema en el Estadio Monumental


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Rosas Pampa


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

*Estadio Huancayorkino ;D*

Afuera ...entre Sur y Oriente


----------



## Indochine

Fotazo pero esa foto ya es antigua :lol:


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

Indochine said:


> Fotazo pero esa foto ya es antigua :lol:


ja ja ja es verdad , es q sufro de amnesia .


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

*Estadio Mariscal Castilla, Huancayo_Perú*

CIUDAD: Huancayo
DISTRITO METROPOLITANO: El Tambo
ALTITUD. 3200 m.s.n.m.
… a continuación comparto mis fotos calientitas, 28 de marzo del 2018 




Alrededores del Estadio
al frente se ve los alrededores de la tribuna Sur


alrededor de la tribuna Norte


Alrededores de la tribuna Oriente.






…me falto tomar los alrededores de la tribuna Occidente. (ups)

ingreso a las tribunas
Ingreso para Norte 



ingreso para Sur


*En la presentación se ve el ingreso para Oriente, ….me falto la de Occidente.


En el interior del estadio






[url=https://flic.kr/p/25Ccwtc]






Ahora Si :
TRIBUNA NORTE
*consta de 8 gradas.
*en fase de pintado.






TRIBUNA SUR
*también consta de 8 gradas.
*pintado culminado.


TRIBUNA ORiente.
*15 gradas


TRIBUNA OCcidente.
*16 gradas


Bonus track
*Aprendi esto del bonus, del actual mejor fotógrafo huancaíno “JT”


PD: elaboré este material dejando de lado “one monent the 
Latin rock classics” a cambio de escuchar a Nickol Sinchi y Susana Alvarado, “Corrazón Serrano”.:cheers2:


----------



## peruanito

Estadio German Contreras de Cajabamba. 2650 msnm



















Por cierto la prensa Limeña refiere que no se debe jugar futbol profesional, solo por el hecho que esta lejos de Lima. Que pena por los limeños!, cuando entenderan que el Perú es más que Lima.


----------



## Indochine

El problema no es el estadio, es que falta mejorar accesos, hay trocha y se demora 3 horas llegar al Estadio, no hay hotel cerca, el más 'cerca' es uno que es pequeño y está alojado UTC.

No sé qué dirán las licencias, acá van unos fotos del Estadio German Contreras vía el desmarque


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Lo de las licencias FIFA nos hace poner los pies en tierra que no tenemos ni siquiera 10 estadios decentes en todo el país. El Miguel Grau del Callao ha recibido como 15 partidos en 9 fechas.


----------



## Oscar10

*Que pena por los lugareños, pero el acceso para llegar a esa cancha (porque de estadio no tiene nada) es un completo desastre.*


----------



## Legionario

Jean_Pierre said:


> Lo de las licencias FIFA nos hace poner los pies en tierra que no tenemos ni siquiera 10 estadios decentes en todo el país. El Miguel Grau del Callao ha recibido como 15 partidos en 9 fechas.


Callao es una ciudad independiente, no es mala opción .


----------



## Robert.Ch

Oscar10 said:


> *Que pena por los lugareños, pero el acceso para llegar a esa cancha (porque de estadio no tiene nada) es un completo desastre.*


El problema es llegar al estadio? o es llegar a la ciudad de Cajabamba?
Acá hay un problema de fondo más allá que un estadio.



peruanito said:


> Estadio German Contreras de Cajabamba. 2650 msnm
> 
> Por cierto la prensa Limeña refiere que no se debe jugar futbol profesional, solo por el hecho que esta lejos de Lima. Que pena por los limeños!, cuando entenderan que el Perú es más que Lima.


No generalicemos... ahora no se trata de un problema de "limeños", se trata de un estigma mundial en el que cualquier citadino de capital desconoce de muchas cosas del interior de sus respectivos países.

Respecto a jugar en algún alejado, considero que todo equipo de fútbol tiene el derecho de jugar en su localidad natal así esté encima de los 5000msnm o en medio de la selva.. somos un país extenso, con geografía complicada, lugares aislados, zonas bajamente habitadas etc... pero así es nuestro territorio, y mientras exista un estadio de fútbol que cumpla con los requerimientos mínimos de infraestructura deportiva, se debe de jugar de local en dicha localidad.


----------



## Indochine

Creo que es un tema que escapa de deporte, el MTC tendría q mejorar las redes viales o poner trenes (esto último lo digo como un buen deseo, es difícil)
Mientras tanto en el tema deportivo tener criterio en la logística, la ADFP y la FPF plantear si es una buena sede por los accesos ya que el estadio como tal está bien


----------



## peruanito

Estadios Puneños.

Estadio Guillermo Briceño Rosamedina (Juliaca) en remodelación. (20 000)



















estadio Enrique Torres Belon Puno (25 000)










Estadio Modelo de Ilave (13 000)


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Mansiche








Obras en Lima y todo el Peru


----------



## loganmsc

se ven bien los estadios puneños,pero creo que el estadio de la universidad de Puno sera el de mayor capacidad.
sinceramente para que Huancayo tenga un estadio moderno va a tener que construirlo el municipio o la region junin porque el IPD no le interesa invertir en el Estadio Huancayo (ellos solo arreglan estadios en Lima,el norte,el sur,etc).


----------



## Indochine

Tamaño original
El estadio Telmo Carbajo será una sede de adecuación para que la juventud chalaca no deje de entrenar, mientras se construyen las instalaciones en la Villa Regional. Las tribunas del Complejo Deportivo Telmo Carbajo han sido declaradas Monumento Histórico por el Ministerio de Cultura y áreas intangibles, por lo que no podrán ser remodeladas.

El Complejo Deportivo Telmo Carbajo contará con seis canchas para futsal, voleibol y tenis. Asimismo, contará con dos campos de fútbol 7 de grass sintético y 2 canchas de tenis hechas de polvo de arcilla. Además de áreas verdes.
Lima 2019


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

loganmsc said:


> se ven bien los estadios puneños,pero creo que el estadio de la universidad de Puno sera el de mayor capacidad.
> sinceramente para que Huancayo tenga un estadio moderno va a tener que construirlo el municipio o la region junin porque el IPD no le interesa invertir en el Estadio Huancayo (ellos solo arreglan estadios en Lima,el norte,el sur,etc).


cheka esto: http://ediciondigital.diariocorreo.pe/huancayo/20180405/#!/pagina/25

*........**si eso te molestaba esto te va dejar en shock!!*



En Huancayo los únicos estadios con tribunas, *aptos para hacer un futbol decente* son :
lo era el de Chilca(Cotocoto) pero con el tiempo malograron su césped y nunca más lo arreglaron.]
Asi que de tres posibilidades solo nos queda dos ….El estadio Huancayo y el estadio Mariscal Castilla,

Bien sabemos que el estadio Castilla está siendo usado por ligas distritales, copa Perú y de seguro su agenda ya está supercopada.
Es decir solo tenemos al estadio Huancayo para jugar con nuestra gente,nuestra hinchada y reconozco que cada año la barra de Sport Huancayo crece, si no jugamos en Huancayo lo más cerca a donde nos manden es a Jauja, como sabemos los jaujinos tienen mucho cariño a los huancaínos, de seguro se van alentar al extremo celeste en caso se juegue una final entre Cristal y Huancayo.

Siempre critiqué que la tribuna Oriente del estadio Huancayo no se compara a la de Occidente, sobre todo en el ángulo de visión no es tan exquisita como en occidente y que no guarda simetría con su tribuna q tiene enfrente….pero *eso siendo riguroso* y sin serlo la tribuna de Oriente de Huancayo no está mal, incluso lo veo mucho mejor que otros estadios como el Alberto Gallardo, Matute ,Miguel Grau del Callao,etc.

La verdad me hace pensar mal, _*sabemos que Cristal va disputar la final del torneo verano, el otro finalista esta entre Sport Huancayo y Melgar*_, parece que se quieren deshacer de un rival fortísimo en su casa como lo es Sport Huancayo, no me suena raro ya q una vez un alto mando de la policía le cedió la bandera de la trinchera norte al comando sur ya sea por su corazoncito blanquiazul o porque le dieron un buen billete…. Y adivinen que?’ ahora el jefe de la policía Regional de Junin q entro hace poco tiempo es quien mando un informe señalando que es peligroso el estadio Huancayo, hasta donde recuerde haber leído el tal jefe policial no es huancaíno y venia de trabajar de Piura,Chimbote por esos lares…..osea este patita tiene su corazoncito celeste,quizá melgariano o le están dando un fardo de billetes al estilo odebrecht.

Hago recordar que en el estadio Huancayo _*se ha jugado una final del Torneo Peruano 2013*_, jugo un amistoso la selección sub20 de los jotitas, se ha jugado un amistoso entre universitario y alianza (masomenos el 2001)._*Se ha jugado partidos de copa Libertadores a estadio lleno*_ con el Arsenal de Sarandí o el poderoso Cruzeiro de Brasil o como en la final de Copa Perú entre Sport Águila y Aurich sólo las 2 tribunas del estadio huancaíno llenaron 25 mil personas.
Que no me venga este inepto policía regional a decir que no se puede dar garantías con el tema de seguridad.
Muy distinto seria que el Colegio de Ingenieros se manifieste y señale que el estadio no está apto porque se hizo una prueba de diamantina y el concreto no tiene la resistencia adecuada para soportar más cargas….si fuese asi ok. Que se tumbe el estadio y se haga uno igual o mejor al que había y no una huachafería al estilo unchupaico…..pero mira la conyuntura en el que se da esta noticia, deja mucho que pensar.
Después del Nacional, Monumental los estadios: Garcilazo de la Vega, UNSA y Huancayo me parecen unas moles increíbles para jugar futbol, no es justo, esto que se quiere hacer con el Estadio Huancayo!! :bleep:


----------



## loganmsc

ya vez,ya empezaron,el cristal hizo lo mismo con el UTC en cajamarca y gano por walk ove,ese jefe policial dice que es alto riesgo jugar en el estadio Huancayo(sin sustento tecnico),pero son justamente la PNP la que tiene qque dar las garantias para este partido.
Seguro queria su billete y como no le dieron ahora pone de excusa esto.


----------



## Indochine

*IPD LANZA TOUR GRATUITO POR HISTÓRICO ESTADIO NACIONAL*
Fuente

*Infografía del IPD donde se confirma la capacidad del Nacional, 43086 espectadores*













































*Estadio Nacional*


























AP de noticias


Aceleran trabajos de remodelación en estadio de Juliaca 








Continúan los trabajos de remodelación del estadio Guillermo Briceño Rosamedina de Juliaca, importante obra que se está ejecutando de acuerdo a las exigencias de la Federación Internacional de Futbol Asociado-FIFA.


Según el residente de dicha obra, Ing. Wilder Bazán Maldonado, ahora con la nueva reglamentación este recinto deportivo tendrá una capacidad para 20 mil espectadores, entre los graderíos, la zona vip y las cabinas para medios de comunicación.

“Hemos incrementado las horas de trabajo a raíz del pedido de un club deportivo de primera división que tiene la intención de jugar aquí, tenemos un avance de 44% y se tiene previsto concluir con los trabajos del cuarto componente en el mes de Julio”, indicó Bazán Maldonado.
Ovación


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

*Indochine* buena información del Nacional, las butacas están perdiendo color ,falta una manito de pintura 

ESTADIO NACIONAL.-respecto a la cantidad de espectadores ya tengo cierta duda, en el 2013 en un diario conocido encontré información³n que el estadio estaba planificado para 55 mil personas , ya el 2016 vi en videos que señalaban 50 mil, AHORA CON ESTA INFO CON TODO Y PALCOS EL NACIONAL ESTA CERCA A 45 MIL PERSONAS UN POCO LEJOS DE LOS 55 MIL QUE SE HABIA PLANIFICADO.

Me pregunto si los 55 mil estaba planeado cuando era sin butacas, y con butacas en las 4 tribunas se redujo la capacidad:hmm:
Busque informacion de varios estadios y vi que el Maracaná redujo bastante su capacidad cuando le pusieron butacas en todas sus tribunas, también encontre que en varios estadios ecuatorianos se redujo su capacidad como el monumental de Barcelona(Guayaquil) sin butacas era de 68 mil ahora con butacas es solo para 57 mil, así busque de mas estadios....donde vi que la mayoría se reduce entre 10%-15% en los gigantes estadios hasta un 20%.

Entonces en nuestros recintos mas grandes de llegarse a colocar butacas en todas las tribunas ,quedaria asi la cosa (poniendo un promedio de 15% de reducción)

MONUMENTAL DE UNIVERSITARIO 
antes: 80 000 con reducción: 60 000 espectadores

NACIONAL
antes: 50 000 con reducción: 43 000 espectadores

UNSA
antes: 45 000 con reducción: 34 000 espectadores

GARCILAZO DE LA VEGA
antes: 42 000 con reducción: 31 500 espectadores

MATUTE
antes 35 000 con reducción: 29 000 espectadores


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Sí, incluso por esos temas de la reducción de capacidad es que el estadio de Emelec de Ecuador no ha puesto butacas en todas sus tribunas.

Sobre el Monumental, me acuerdo que el inepto Alfredo González dijo que "de momento" iban a ponerse butacas en Oriente y Occidente, y que luego se pondría en Norte (nunca mencionó Sur para nada). Lo malo fue que menos de un año después de inaugurado el estadio, estalló la crisis que tiene el club hasta ahora.

Yo soy de la idea que el IPD debe portarse con Trujillo y Arequipa, para que el Mansiche y Mariano Melgar logren tener una capacidad de unos 35K espectadores, con butacas, moderna pista de tartán, techado y 3500 luxes de intensidad. Más que todo es para diversificar la oferta de sedes para las Eliminatorias, es ridículo que todos los procesos solo se pueda presentar al Nacional, Monumental y Matute.

Hasta un país más centralizado que el nuestro como Argentina, ha podido jugar partidos de Eliminatorias fuera de la capital.


----------



## catc

AnibalSmith_777 said:


> UNSA
> antes: 45 000 con reducción: 34 000 espectadores


La UNSA con reducción tiene una capacidad de 42 000, la reducción aplicada fue de 60 300 a 42 000.



Jean_Pierre said:


> Yo soy de la idea que el IPD debe portarse con Trujillo y Arequipa, para que el Mansiche y Mariano Melgar logren tener una capacidad de unos 35K espectadores, con butacas, moderna pista de tartán, techado y 3500 luxes de intensidad. Más que todo es para diversificar la oferta de sedes para las Eliminatorias, es ridículo que todos los procesos solo se pueda presentar al Nacional, Monumental y Matute.


El estadio Mariano Melgar fue "entregado" por el IPD al Gobierno Regional de Arequipa a pedido de este por medio de un convenio, para hacerse cargo de su reconstrucción y remodelación y elevar la capacidad a 35 000, en sus gestiones actuales el GRA y la Municipalidad decidieron hacerse cargo de primera mano de toda la infraestructura de la región incluida la deportiva que es potestad del IPD como el coliseo Arequipa y el Estadio Melgar ya que el IPD no tiene presupuesto.
Este tipo de iniciativas son muy buenas sin embargo no hay ningún interés aun por remodelar la UNSA, porque como es propiedad de la universidad es complicado en todo sentido.


----------



## Emiliano FR

entonces si le ponen la piel están cumpliendo con los render y quedará de lujo


----------



## Oscar10




----------



## pl0p3r

Oscar10 said:


>


¿Con esto queda descartada Arequipa? Eso me sí me parecería injusto.

Saludos.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Pero si se descarta Arequipa no se llega a la cantidad de sedes: Lima, Trujillo, Chiclayo, Piura e Iquitos serían las fijas. ¿Tacna? ¿Pucallpa? ¿Chimbote? No se me ocurren otras ciudades fuera de la altura como para ser acondicionada en poco menos de 18 meses.


----------



## loganmsc

Oscar10 said:


>


seguro que si Rebagliati,asi como a Ecuador,Mexico, y bolivia le dice lo mismo y ellos juegan todo en el llano.
Por este tipo de gente no avanzamos.


----------



## Eoval

Igual si fuera verdad lo que dice Rebagliati, no es seguro que se descarte Arequipa. Según recuerdo, para FIFA estadios de altura son los que están arriba de los 2.500 m. Esa fue la altura para el veto que propusieron hace unos años. Cuando México hizo el sub-17 se jugó en varias ciudades de altura similar a Arequipa.


----------



## mkografo

Mario Maggi replica los pedidos de FIFA, escuche la entrevista y dijo q FIFA quería evitar altura sobre los 2000m, ojala AQP entre a ser sede.


----------



## Indochine

*El Monumental esta mañana*








Twitter de la U

*El Estadio Garcilaso esta tarde*


























Twitter de Cienciano


----------



## Indochine

Oscar10 said:


>


Pésima decisión, si los dirigentes peruanos no sacan cara como plazas y sedes a las ciudades como Cusco o Arequipa, quién los va hacer?

Comitiva de la FPF inspecciona el estadio Miguel Grau de Piura como posible sede para el Mundial sub 17. De ser así se pondría grass natural.








Twitter de Yerisaf

FIFA inspeccionó estadio Miguel Grau con miras al Mundial Sub 17








Que horrible cancha sintética fuente

Comisión de la FIFA visita instalaciones del estadio Miguel Grau de Piura para analizar si será una de las sedes para #Mundial sub-17 








Twitter de gerardo


----------



## Legionario

AHHAHAHA que estúpida decisión, o que falta de peso dirigencial, en Arequipa se a jugado juegos internacionales de menores, sudamericanos sub 15, sub 17 , sub 20, ahora llegan con la payasada que no pueden hacer pesar para el mundial . Veamos como termina el caso.


----------



## AQPCITY

En Mexico DF se ha jugado dos finales de la copa del mundo..


----------



## Indochine

AQPCITY said:


> En Mexico DF se ha jugado dos finales de la copa del mundo..


Así es, y no quieren que se juegen en Arequipa y Cusco, es un absurdo.

Fotos del Monumental está mañana









Han renovado los vestuarios








Twitter de la U


----------



## Legionario

En Cusco es entendible, es demasiado alto , pero han hecho mundiales de menores en ciudades como Bogota ,ciudad de Mexico, ciudades con altura similar a Arequipa.


----------



## loganmsc

y si mejor se juegan en puras ciudades de altura para hacer la competencia igual para todos?, ahi nadie tendria ventaja deportiva.Podrian ser Cuzco,Puno,Huancayo,Huanuco,Huaraz,Cajamarca,Ayacucho y si se puede integrar Arequipa,de paso se mejoran las instalaciones de los estadios de esas ciudades.


----------



## Indochine

Fotos de este fin de semana, créditos a quienes corresponda en Twitter, clubes deportivos que jugaron en estos recintos
Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura









Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao


















Estadio Monumental U


----------



## Luism90

Tenía entendido que el estadio Miguel Grau de Piura tenía observaciones por parte de Defensa Civil, estuvo cerrado por más de un año.
No sé en qué situación está ahora.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio 25 de noviembre en Moquegua


----------



## bertoviajero

Hermosos estadios, aunque aún les queda un poco para verse tan impresionantes como los que tenemos acá en Europa.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

El problema es que la mayoría son estadio estatales y la prioridad de gastos nunca involucró al deporte (mucho menos, a la infraestructura deportiva).


----------



## Indochine

*Reconocimiento al Estadio Monumental U de la página Super Stadiums*
Estadio Monumental "U", em Lima, Peru. É casa do @Universitario e da Seleção Peruana. Foi inaugurado em 2 de Julho de 2000. Tem capacidade para 80 mil torcedores, 60 mil nas arquibancadas e 20 mil nas tribunas e camarotes. É considerado o maior estádio da América do Sul.








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Las Tribunas Oriente y Occidente del Estadio Garcilaso, contarán con butacas para brindar mejores condiciones de comodidad a los asistentes, mencionó el Director Ejecutivo del Plan COPESCO, Ing. Ítalo Ramos, en su reciente inspección realizada a las istalaciones del Estadio.

















Fuente


----------



## luchop

Ya era hora, no es cusetion de capacidad, casi nunca se llena, sino de comodidad para los que pagan su entrada.


----------



## mkografo

seria bueno ver como va el "Centro de selecciones nacionales de la FPF" que están construyendo en Chosica, Oviedo dice que a fines de año esta totalmente terminado.


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

luchop said:


> Ya era hora, no es cusetion de capacidad, casi nunca se llena, sino de comodidad para los que pagan su entrada.


seria genial si exigen que también se coloque butacas en norte y sur ,)


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

*Definición del otro finalista del TORNEO VERANO 2018*

Ciudad: Huancayo

Escuadras: Sport Huancayo vs Melgar





Lamentablemente no se habilito Oriente.


Pero Occidente reventó :nuts:














Y la hinchada seguía alentando :nuts:
[


----------



## loganmsc

ya es hora que terminen nuestro estadio,tendra que ser con recursos de la region junin porque no hay otros presupuestos pero ya es necesario


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*
















































































































































*Estadio Monumental U*


































































































































































Torta Monumental :lol:


















*Estadio Lolo Fernández*



























*Estadio de Alianza Lima 'matute'*































































*Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao*



























*Estadio Alberto Gallardo*













































*Estadio de Huancayo*


















*Estadio de la UNSA*



























*Estadio Garcilaso*
















































































Crédito a quienes les corresponda, instagram, drones Perú, redes sociales, etc


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

*Indochine* que chambota ehh....

Como siempre el Nacional muy hermoso, y eso que le falta pintura en las butacas , hasta cuando pes., ya es hora de la pintura.

el Alberto Gallardo es pequeño pero bacan , en una foto se puede apreciar que hay un puñado de butacas en Occidente si seria así todo , pareceria de otro lote.
El monumental se ve cool por sus giganntescos palcos.
los demás estadios hay mucho por trabajar , al margen de todo:applause:


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

Para el admi: darle *Next* para no sobrecargar esta página


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buena tanda de fotos!*


----------



## Indochine

Una de Matute









el Nacional









Y el Monumental


----------



## Indochine

Fotos de esta fecha
Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao








Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Monumental








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## little rock

Indochine said:


> *Estadio Nacional*



Bonito.


----------



## Indochine

*Otro reconocimiento al Estadio Monumental U y es de parte de la Conmebol, el ente máximo del futbol en Sudamérica*








Twitter de la Conmebol


----------



## peruanito

Indochine said:


> *Otro reconocimiento al Estadio Monumental U y es de parte de la Conmebol, el ente máximo del futbol en Sudamérica*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twitter de la Conmebol


Lamentablemente solo se le reconoce por su tamaño.


----------



## Indochine

peruanito said:


> Lamentablemente solo se le reconoce por su tamaño.


El reconocimiento viene de la Conmebol, lo hace 'oficial' como el estadio más grande de Sudamérica, aunque eso viene desde el 2014 cuando el maracana se remodeló para el Mundial

2 fotos del *Estadio Nacional*
Entrenamiento de Perú









Foto de hoy, horas previa del Perú va Escocia


----------



## Oscar10

*Que orgullo el Monumental.* :cheers:


----------



## Indochine

*Perú 2 Escocia 0 | Estadio Nacional*


----------



## mkografo




----------



## Melgariano

Indochine said:


> El reconocimiento viene de la Conmebol, lo hace 'oficial' como el estadio más grande de Sudamérica, aunque eso viene desde el 2014 cuando el maracana se remodeló para el Mundial
> 
> 2 fotos del *Estadio Nacional*
> Entrenamiento de Perú
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto de hoy, horas previa del Perú va Escocia


El mas grande, no cabe duda..!!


----------



## mkografo

remodelación estadio Juliaca, Cap: 20,000 espectadores; pasto natural.


----------



## mkografo

^^


----------



## Indochine

Decoración en el túnel que da a la cancha del Estadio Garcilaso









2 fotos del Estadio Monumental U


----------



## Indochine

Nuevo video de las obras en la VIDENA y las obras en el Estadio Atlético y más recintos deportivos


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva, matute

















Se fue la luz en una de las torres de Matute y este señor está subiendo a ver si lo arregla.
Fuente

Estadio IPD de Nueva Cajamarca, San Martín


----------



## Indochine

El IPD acaba de recibir el premio no cobrado de la TINKA y será invertido íntegramente en Huancayo - Junin, en donde se creará el Centro de Alto Rendimiento del Medio Fondo, Fondo, Maraton y Marcha Atlética.








Fuente
Ahí veo un Estadio Atlético


----------



## Indochine

Proyecto para la fachada del Estadio Nacional donado por los ingleses por el Centenario de nuestra Independencia (1921).








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

El Monumental esta tarde


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao en la Villa Deportiva del Callao(ex parque zonal Yahuar Huaca) en la villa deportiva se preparan las obras para los juegos Panamericanos Lima 2019








Créditos a wolf64 fuente

Según la página de los juegos Panamericanos será así








Fuente

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente


















Fuente

El antiguo Estadio Nacional con Marquinho celebrando un gol del Sport Boys








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva 'matute'








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U

















AP de noticias


----------



## Indochine

Actualmente, siglo XXI, año 2018 uno puede revisar un plano de Lima y podemos ver el Estadio Nacional, el Estadio Momumental, el Estadio de San Marcos, el Estadio de Matute, el Estadio Alberto Gallardo, El Estadio Miguel Grau, etc... 
En este plano de 1904 se ve el campo de Guadalupe (en la parte inferior del velódromo) tambien se llamaba estadio de Guadalupe, que vendría ser a partir de 1921 el Estadio Nacional








Fuente plano completo

En este plano de Lima de 1943 podemos ver el Estadio Nacional y el Nuevo Stadium (en construcción a partir de ese año) que es el actual estadio de San Marcos que pronto entrará en remodelación por los Juegos Panamericanos








Tamaño original de la foto click aca

Estadio Nacional en 1943








Fuente

Foto de 1943, podemos ver el terreno que sería el futuro Estadio Lolo Fernández, el terreno fue adjudicado al Club Universitario de Deportes según ley en 1945, tomó posesión en 1950 y se inauguró el Estadio en 1952








Fuente

*La década de los años 50 es clave en la inauguración de estadios*
Año1950 se inauguró el Estadio Garcilaso | Cusco
El 13 de mayo de 1951 se inaugura el Estadio de la Universidad de San Marcos | Lima
El 20 de julio de 1952 se inaugura el Estadio Lolo Fernández | Lima
El 27 de octubre de 1952 se inaugura el Estadio Nacional | Lima
Año 1954 se inaugura el Estadio Melgar | Arequipa
El 8 de junio de 1958 se inaugura el Estadio Miguel Grau | Piura

Estadio Nacional en 1952








Fuente

Estadio de San Marcos en los años 50, según la fuente








Fuente

Estadio de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos en 1963








Fuente

Estadio de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos en 1965








Fuente

Estadio Nacional en 1965








Fuente

Estadio Max Augustin de Iquitos en 1993








Fuente

Estadio Monumental en 2008








Fuente


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Esos edificios frente al estadio, son la Unidad Vecinal #3???


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> Esos edificios frente al estadio, son la Unidad Vecinal #3???


Debe ser, no conozco bien la zona del estadio de la Universidad San Marcos.

En esta foto aérea de El Callao, se ve el Estadio Miguel Grau tapado por el ala del avión, además el pequeño estadio Gualberto Lizarraga








Limaintransit

Estadio Campolo Alcalde en el Callao








San Simon










Estadio Melgar en Arequipa








mennovegelen


----------



## alibiza_1014

Viendo esa foto del Estadio Nacional de 1943, pienso que lo que se debio hacer en esa entonces, sacar el Estadio del lugar de donde estaba y hacerlo en un terreno más alejado del Paseo de la Republica en esa entonces, y destinar el terreno para extender y espandir el Parque de la Exposicion. Que bellos se veian todos esos arboles frondosos que tenia. Esa Lima que se fué y que nunca volvera, en esa entonces se tuvo la oportunidad de extender los parques y areas verdes y delimiter bien las areas donde se debia y podia urbanizar bien la ciudad. Una lastima verdaderamente.


----------



## Indochine

*El Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura contará con gras Natural y será sede del mundial sub 17*
La presidenta regional del IPD Piura, Cecilia Figueroa, informó que tras la culminación del Mundial Rusia 2018 se iniciarán los trabajos de instalación de grass natural y el mejoramiento de la infraestructura del estadio Miguel Grau para ser sede del Mundial Sub 17 que se realizará el próximo año.
Según Figueroa, a mediados del mes de julio el recinto deportivo será cerrado para ejecutar una remodelación integral y acaparar las expectativas de la FIFA de cara la cita deportiva a realizarse en nuestro país.
“Cuando nos informaron que seriamos sede del mundial la alegría fue inmensa. Y más aún cuando conocimos que había una fecha de entrega del estadio a la FIFA. Es un sueño hecho realidad para nuestra ciudad”, precisó.
Más información


----------



## Robert.Ch

Que bueno por Piura. Ya se tiene información sobre las posibles sedes?


----------



## Indochine

Así es


----------



## Indochine

Next.....


----------



## Indochine

Siguiendo con la remodelación del *Estadio Guillermo Briceño Rosamedina* de Juliaca
Esta es la maqueta del estadio









Los trabajos
Tribuna de occidente


















Tribuna oriente


















Tribunas populares, la cancha y exteriores


























Fuente

Inspeccion técnica de estadios de la FPF visita el Estadio Guillermo Briceño Rosamedina de Juliaca

















Fuente

*Estadio de la Universidad del Altiplano* de Puno








Fuente

En el distrito de Pusi, de la provincia puneña de Huancané se encuentra el *Estadio Municipal Paolo Guerrero*








Fuente

*Estadio Paolo Guerrero* distrito de El Tambo, en el polideportivo La Esperanza en Huancayo, cuenta con césped artificial (investigando antes de llamo Estadio Cahuide)


























Fuente


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Si fuera solo por estadios, me gustaría que Pucallpa y Huánuco también queden como sedes. Pero es muy difícil que las ciudades y ofertas hoteleras se puedan mejorar en menos de un año.


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> Si fuera solo por estadios, me gustaría que Pucallpa y Huánuco también queden como sedes. Pero es muy difícil que las ciudades y ofertas hoteleras se puedan mejorar en menos de un año.


Y plazas como Cusco y Arequipa parece que no serán tomadas en cuenta lamentablemente

Por otro lado
Hinchas de Universitario recogieron basura en el Monumental e imitaron a fanáticos japoneses
Hinchas de Universitario de Deportes apoyaron en la limpieza del Estadio Monumental luego del duelo ante Sport Rosario.








Fuente


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Carlos Vidaurre Tarapoto


----------



## hcastgu

Estadio Campeones del 36....propuesta de ampliación y culminación


----------



## hcastgu

*ESTADIO MODELO DE ILAVE*


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Trabajo de mantenimiento de la cancha fuente

Construcción del Estadio San Genaro en Chorrillos

















fuente









 Fuente
Dicen que la construcción va 6 años


----------



## Indochine

El 27 de octubre se cumplió un aniversario más del Estadio Nacional y poco se hizo eco en la prensa y del mismo IPD

Fotos de hoy del Estadio Monumental U



































Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U 30.10.18 U 2 vs Sporting Cristal 1








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Ya llegó algún forista diciendo que (otra vez) estás poniendo muchas fotos del Monumental o aún no se acuerdan que existe este hilo???

Por otro lado, sería bueno saber si el presidente de Comerciantes Unidos (que también es el alcalde de Cutervo) piensa en arreglar el estadio Maldonado Gamarra o de plano va a desaparecer al equipo porque su partido no salió elegido.


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> Ya llegó algún forista diciendo que (otra vez) estás poniendo muchas fotos del Monumental o aún no se acuerdan que existe este hilo???
> 
> Por otro lado, sería bueno saber si el presidente de Comerciantes Unidos (que también es el alcalde de Cutervo) piensa en arreglar el estadio Maldonado Gamarra o de plano va a desaparecer al equipo porque su partido no salió elegido.


jaja noooo
Hinchas colaborando con la limpieza en el Monumental, espero que se vea en otros estadios del Peru









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente (del 2015 foto aerea nueva en el foro)


----------



## Emiliano FR

Hay renders del estadio san genaro que se está haciendo en chorrillos?


----------



## elanthonny

que bonito es el monumental ya la U es dueño


----------



## Indochine

Fotos nuevas en el foro
Estadio Nacional








Fuente

Estadio Huancayo





















































Fuente

Estadio Mansiche








Fuente

Estadio del Colegio La Inmaculada








Fuente



elanthonny said:


> que bonito es el monumental ya la U es dueño


Si es de la U


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Condebamba Abancay, durante el encuentro por la Copa Perú 2018 Retamoso FC. Vs Social Venus.


----------



## Indochine

Buenas fotos peruanito


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Garcilaso



































Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Alejandro Villaneva








Fuente


----------



## RoVi




----------



## Jean_Pierre

Me gustó el estadio de Mollendo.


----------



## Indochine

RoVi said:


>


No se ve... le puse extension .jpg a tus link de fotos y tampoco se ve

Estadio Garcilaso








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Poligono said:


> No habrìa que decepcionarse, porque no creo que lo que se estè haciendo de para crearse gran expectativa. Estos Panamericanos los estàn haciendo como para salir del paso.


Yo sí esperaba más. Primero, por todo el tira y afloja para incluir el recinto en el evento. Luego, con la posibilidad que te deja un estadio a medio acabar.

Pero paso a paso fui bajando mi propia expectativa. De querer como sede de un Mundial de Atletismo pase a que se vea como el Nacional, luego a que sea vea bueno estéticamente, despues pasó a que sea funcional, ahora solo me conformo con que deje de ser un elefante blanco.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de Usquil








Fuente

Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huanuco








Fuente

Estadio Garcilaso








Fuente

Estadio Nacional








Fuente

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva - noche blanquiazul 2019 Alianza 3 Barcelona 0








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## luchop

No puedo eliminar mensajes, en editar no encuentro esa opcion. Tambien no puedo poner fotos de mi computadora directamente, antes lo hacia facilmente.
Alguien me podria decir que esta pasando?
Gracias


----------



## Indochine

Datos sobre la inauguracion del estadio de alianza, que creo nunca se publico en el foro

















Publicidad de 1965 ^^

Hacia 1948, ya germinaba en las directivas de Alianza Lima la idea de un estadio para el club. Así, el 15 de febrero de 1951, el general Manuel A. Odría, puso la primera piedra al cumplir el club blanquiazul sus primeros 50 años de vida institucional. Sin embargo, problemas con el título de propiedad del terreno y otros de índole económico impidieron al club victoriano ver culminada la construcción de su recinto deportivo. Las obras se llevarían a cabo por etapas.



























^^ todo esto es aviso para socios en1965

*1965-69: “El Nuevo Estadio de Alianza Lima”*









Arriba: 30 Mayo de 1969. Inauguración de la 1era etapa del estadio de Alianza, donde asistieron dirigentes, jugadores, propietarios de asientos e hinchas. Nótese la maqueta.

El modelo que inspiró al diseño del estadio fue tomado del Estadio Azteca, obra que se inició sobre un proyecto parecido, según Lavalleja. La primera etapa se financió a través de cupos de 3,000 asientos vitalicios (el por entonces número de socios aportantes) divididos en en dos promociones a 1,500 asientos cada uno, habiéndose revalorizado conforme avanzaban los trabajos. Estos 3,000 asientos produjeron un ingreso a fondo nominal de 18 millones de soles. Con ese capital se financió la primera etapa para 30 mil espectadores. La segunda etapa que incluía un anillo superior para otros 30 mil es una aspiración hasta hoy incumplida.




























*1972: UN ESTACIONAMIENTO QUE DARÁ QUE HABLAR*

Diciembre de 1972 fue un mes especial para la familia aliancista. Como si se tratara de un regalo navideño recibieron la buena nueva que publicaba el diario oficial El Peruano: el Decreto Supremo N 131-72-VI (se completó luego con con el Decreto Supremo 063-74-VI, del 1 de octubre de 1974), que hacía factible, entre otras cosas que el Municipio de La Victoria pudiera llevar a cabo la expropiación de la barriada de Mendocita y la reubicación en mejores condiciones de vida a sus moradores. La zona daría lugar a la inmensa explanada donde funcionarían la playa de estacionamiento y el complejo deportivo (hoy en disputa con una iglesia evangélica).



















INAUGURACIÓN Y CUADRANGULAR (1974) 



















*(UN PARÉNTISIS): “BONECO”, EL PERRO AMULETO DE INDEPENDIENTE*

*CUADRANGULAR INTERNACIONAL “SEÑOR DE LOS MILAGROS”*

El estadio se inauguró propiamente con un torneo cuadrangular donde intervinieron Independiente de Avellaneda (por entonces campeón de la Copa Libertadores), Nacional de de Uruguay, Universitario de Deportes y Alianza Lima, el equipo anfitrión.









Arriba: Primer gol en el estadio de Matute, convertido por el uruguayo Remetria, quien con remate limpio vence a “Caíco” Gonzáles Ganoza pese a la marcación de Castillo.

*Alianza Lima – Nacional de Montevideo (2-2)*










*Universitario -Independiente (3-0)*










*Alianza Lima – Independiente (1-2)*

*Universitario – Nacional (1-0)*



















*LA LUZ VIENE DESDE HOLANDA” (1980)*



















Alianza-Strikers (1-1) El Strikers trajo sus dos estrellas, uno era el “Nene” Cubillas el otro Gerd Müller, el goleador de los Mundiales hasta ese entonces. 



















Universitario-Olimpia (2-2). Merecido empate de la gente de la “U” ante el Olimpia de Paraguay, campeón mundial interclubes. 









Universitario-Striker’s (1-1).










Alianza-Olimpia (1-3)

Olimpia de Paraguay conquistó el Torneo que organizó Alianza Lima con motivo de la inauguración de la iluminación de su estadio, al batir al conjunto victoriano por 3-1. 










Fuente informacion completa ya que no se puede publicar el informe completo en el foro


----------



## Indochine

luchop said:


> No puedo eliminar mensajes, en editar no encuentro esa opcion. Tambien no puedo poner fotos de mi computadora directamente, antes lo hacia facilmente.
> Alguien me podria decir que esta pasando?
> Gracias


Quizas sea un virus? No tengo problemas en subir fotos

Estadio Monumental U - un dia antes de la noche crema








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental - Noche Crema 2019 U 1 U de Concepcion 0








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente













































Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente



























Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente




































Fuente









Fuente


----------



## McVier

Cuando el Garcilazo de la Vega este completamente terminado se va a ver espectacular :cheers:


----------



## Sergiogsd

Indochine said:


> Datos sobre la inauguracion del estadio de alianza, que creo nunca se publico en el foro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publicidad de 1965 ^^
> 
> Hacia 1948, ya germinaba en las directivas de Alianza Lima la idea de un estadio para el club. Así, el 15 de febrero de 1951, el general Manuel A. Odría, puso la primera piedra al cumplir el club blanquiazul sus primeros 50 años de vida institucional. Sin embargo, problemas con el título de propiedad del terreno y otros de índole económico impidieron al club victoriano ver culminada la construcción de su recinto deportivo. Las obras se llevarían a cabo por etapas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ todo esto es aviso para socios en1965
> 
> *1965-69: “El Nuevo Estadio de Alianza Lima”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arriba: 30 Mayo de 1969. Inauguración de la 1era etapa del estadio de Alianza, donde asistieron dirigentes, jugadores, propietarios de asientos e hinchas. Nótese la maqueta.
> 
> El modelo que inspiró al diseño del estadio fue tomado del Estadio Azteca, obra que se inició sobre un proyecto parecido, según Lavalleja. La primera etapa se financió a través de cupos de 3,000 asientos vitalicios (el por entonces número de socios aportantes) divididos en en dos promociones a 1,500 asientos cada uno, habiéndose revalorizado conforme avanzaban los trabajos. Estos 3,000 asientos produjeron un ingreso a fondo nominal de 18 millones de soles. Con ese capital se financió la primera etapa para 30 mil espectadores. La segunda etapa que incluía un anillo superior para otros 30 mil es una aspiración hasta hoy incumplida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1972: UN ESTACIONAMIENTO QUE DARÁ QUE HABLAR*
> 
> Diciembre de 1972 fue un mes especial para la familia aliancista. Como si se tratara de un regalo navideño recibieron la buena nueva que publicaba el diario oficial El Peruano: el Decreto Supremo N 131-72-VI (se completó luego con con el Decreto Supremo 063-74-VI, del 1 de octubre de 1974), que hacía factible, entre otras cosas que el Municipio de La Victoria pudiera llevar a cabo la expropiación de la barriada de Mendocita y la reubicación en mejores condiciones de vida a sus moradores. La zona daría lugar a la inmensa explanada donde funcionarían la playa de estacionamiento y el complejo deportivo (hoy en disputa con una iglesia evangélica).



¿Y cómo se iba a construir la segunda bandeja del estadio si la pista está debajo de las tribunas del estadio?


----------



## Indochine

Sergiogsd said:


> ¿Y cómo se iba a construir la segunda bandeja del estadio si la pista está debajo de las tribunas del estadio?


Si es algo que no tiene sentido' a menos que las tribunas sean una especie de techo a las pistas.

Me parece que en la maqueta original, la tribuna que existe actualmente era al ras del piso, es limite era esta linea azul









Y como explica Andre 91 en esta pagina quedria en un nuevo proyecto asi


----------



## Sergiogsd

Indochine said:


> Si es algo que no tiene sentido' a menos que las tribunas sean una especie de techo a las pistas.
> 
> Me parece que en la maqueta original, la tribuna que existe actualmente era al ras del piso, es limite era esta linea azul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y como explica Andre 91 en esta pagina quedria en un nuevo proyecto asi



Ese proyecto sería inviable. Quien habrá sido el genio que diseñó el estadio de Matute, lo condenó a ser un estadio enano. Salvo que luego se haya construido las avenidas aledañas.

Lo mejor sería demolerlo y construir uno nuevo. Un estadio de dos bandejas para 60 mil espectadores financiados con palcos. Si la "U" lo pudo hacer cuando el Perú económicamente estaba muy mal, con mayor facilidad lo podría hacer Alianza en estos tiempos. 

Lastimosamente ningún club peruano puede pagarse un estadio. Lo más recientes son los del Deportivo Cali y el Independiente de Argentina. Habrá que ver la experiencia de ellos.

Yo soy de la "U", pero sería excelente que Alianza tenga un estadio más grande de acuerdo con su historia en el futbol peruano y con sus fans. Ya es tiempo.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

No sé si alianza se anime a demoler su estadio.


----------



## Sergiogsd

Jean_Pierre said:


> No sé si alianza se anime a demoler su estadio.


Sería demoler para construir uno nuevo en reemplazo. No quedarse sin estadio.


----------



## raul harry

deberian hacerlo, que aprovechen el tiempo bueno para invertir, otra cosa en el peru hay un estadio 4 estrellas? el nacional o monumental??


----------



## raul harry

por cierto no encuentro el tema de la COPA MUNDIAL SUB 17 DE PERU donde esta?


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

Indochine said:


> Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente
> 
> Estadio Monumental U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente
> 
> *A fines de junio estara listo expediente para remodelar el Estadio Huancayo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El mandatario regional, Dr. Vladimir Cerrón Rojas, afirmó que “retomamos la elaboración del expediente técnico del Estadio Huancayo, el mismo que concluirá a medio año y quedará pendiente luchar su presupuesto que asciende a los 350 millones de soles”.
> 
> Dijo que el Presupuesto Institucional de Apertura (PIA) 2019 no consideró el presupuesto, por lo que solicitará su modificación e incluirá en el Programación Multianual de Inversiones (PMI) para contar con este proyecto esperado por varias décadas.
> 
> CARACTERÍSTICAS. De otro lado, en la Gerencia Regional de Infraestructura, precisaron que la inversión de esta ambiciosa mega obra alcanza los 350 millones de soles y dentro de sus características incluye su equipamiento, nuevas instalaciones, capacidad de 30 mil espectadores, estacionamiento para 525 automóviles, así como espacio para estacionar dos mil bicicletas.
> mas informacion
> Ojala esta ves si se cumpla


No se si renegar o ponerme a llorar , el estadio Huancayo no lo aprovechan ni a la mitad de su potencial, el anterior gobernador Angel Unchupaico planeaba hacerlo para 38 mil personas ahora el nuevo gobernador Vladimir Cerrón Rojas quiere uno 30 mil personas , la ciudad huancaina la *p**oblación metropolitana* supera el *medio millón de personas* , hay harto movimiento. 

Los limeños que conozcan el Estadio Huancayo saben que hay mucho espacio para construir un estadio de gran capacidad (mas de 40 mil personas en butacas, sin butacas sólo de cemento mas de 60 mil espectadores).
Ahora veo los proyectos de Alianza Lima y vaya solo puedo decir que el espacio donde esta el estadio Huancayo es el doble donde esta el estadio de Matute.


----------



## peruanito

AnibalSmith_777 said:


> No se si renegar o ponerme a llorar , el estadio Huancayo no lo aprovechan ni a la mitad de su potencial, el anterior gobernador Angel Unchupaico planeaba hacerlo para 38 mil personas ahora el nuevo gobernador Vladimir Cerrón Rojas quiere uno 30 mil personas , la ciudad huancaina la *p**oblación metropolitana* supera el *medio millón de personas* , hay harto movimiento.
> 
> Los limeños que conozcan el Estadio Huancayo saben que hay mucho espacio para construir un estadio de gran capacidad (mas de 40 mil personas en butacas, sin butacas sólo de cemento mas de 60 mil espectadores).
> Ahora veo los proyectos de Alianza Lima y vaya solo puedo decir que el espacio donde esta el estadio Huancayo es el doble donde esta el estadio de Matute.


No reniegues, la actual tribuna occidente solo tiene una capacidad de 7500 espectadores, comodamente sentados, y que por cierto, usualmente no se llena. Las pocas veces que lo vi, fue en partidos de Copa Perú, imaginate con un monumental... 

Es preferible tener un buen estadio a un estadio gigante, aunque si creo que lo mínimo debe estar sobre los 40 000 espectadores.


----------



## peruanito




----------



## peruanito




----------



## peruanito

Huancavelica - Paralizada


----------



## peruanito

Paucarbamba - Amarilis - Huanuco


----------



## peruanito

Nasca


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Hugo Sotil - Parcona


----------



## peruanito

Carlos Olivares - Guadalupe


----------



## peruanito

El Frutillo de Bambamarca


----------



## peruanito

Estadio San Luis Bagua Grande


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buenas actualizaciones, solo una observación, espero que las próximas actualizaciones muestren el enlace de fuente original de las imágenes mostradas.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio de la UNSA








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Mansiche








Fuente









Fuente


Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente

Trabajo artistica de la epoca sobre la entrega del estadio de Alianza Lima








Fuente


----------



## peruanito

Chorrillos, Estadio Virgen de Cocharcas... 

Fuente Facebook..... Varios... 

Escuela de Futbol chorrillos-































FB. Pablo Vega

Fb Jesús Gamarra San Martin


----------



## peruanito

Estadio San Genaro Chorrillos








Fuente: FB. Wilfredo Jesus Leon Menacho


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Buenos Aires Chorrillos

















Fuente: Fb. NotiCopa









FB. Manuel Enrique Martinez Vega










Fb. Marco Villaflor Zevallos


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Municipal Sam Juan Bautista - Chorrillos.



































Fuente FB. - Varios


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Municipal de Chorrillos (cancha de los Muertos)



















Tanto que mostrar en Lima y te muestran la congeladora o mudomental o como quieran llamarlo, pensar que..., bueno luego de este post vienen Mil Fotos del mismo estadio, Que aburrido....


----------



## Indochine

peruanito said:


> Tanto que mostrar en Lima y te muestran la congeladora o mudomental o como quieran llamarlo, pensar que..., bueno luego de este post vienen Mil Fotos del mismo estadio, Que aburrido....


Este foro no es de pirañas tirapiedras que insultan equipos o estadios, solo por una ridicula rivalidad, este tema es serio, no malogres tus aportes


----------



## peruanito

Indochine said:


> Este foro no es de pirañas tirapiedras que insultan equipos o estadios, solo por una ridicula rivalidad, este tema es serio, no malogres tus aportes


Rivalidad???? a que? o a quien? el tema es tu fanatismo por un equipo: que contamina el foro que creaste, Se puede hablar mil cosas de los estadios peruanos, pero en cada pagina le pones mil fotos del monumental, he visto tantas fotos de lo mismo durante años que ya has conseguido que logre odiar al monumental.

Bien por los fanáticos cremas, pero este no es un espacio de hinchas, este espacio para comentar la infraestructura deportiva nacional. No entiendo que sentido tiene poner las fotos de hinchas cremas posando en el monumental, luego que ya lo hiciste tantas veces, no entiendo que sentido tiene publicar una foto del del lunes y luego otra foto del mismo angulo del viernes, Claro tu respuesta es "no son las mismas fotos", igual cada vez que comento esto que ya van como dos años haciendo lo mismo, parece que se lo diria a una piedra.

Ya pon tus fotos del monumental, para ver otra vez como le hicieron una rayita o como se paro una hormiga, pero que sean de días distintos, para poder ver la novedad.


----------



## chamo

Te das cuenta de lo tonto que suenas quejandote de las fotos de pone alguien mas? No te gustan? Entonces no las veas, cierra los ojos o aprieta la flecha para abajo y ya, se solucionó el problema. Mejor aún, pon tus propias fotos para contrarrestar en lugar de quejarte por idioteces. Este es un foro de fotos y por los menos el forista aporta con fotos.


----------



## Indochine

Odiar un estadio?  deberiamos estar orgullosos de difundir nuestros estadios ya sean grandes o no, con techo o sin techo, con pista atletica o sin pista atletica, estadios del IPD, municipales, privados y de universidades.

Incluso estadios de diferentes deportes pero aca mas subimos estadios de futbol porque es el deporte mas popular y difundido

No me gusta escribir tanto asi que va una tanda de fotos nuevas y no una foto por mensaje para que se analize mejor las fotos y no se pase rapido la pagina

Estadio de la Universidad San Marcos








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Municipal de Aucayacu en Huanuco








Fuente



peruanito said:


> Rivalidad???? a que? o a quien? el tema es tu fanatismo por un equipo: que contamina el foro que creaste, Se puede hablar mil cosas de los estadios peruanos, pero en cada pagina le pones mil fotos del monumental, he visto tantas fotos de lo mismo durante años que ya has conseguido que logre odiar al monumental.
> 
> Bien por los fanáticos cremas, pero este no es un espacio de hinchas, este espacio para comentar la infraestructura deportiva nacional. No entiendo que sentido tiene poner las fotos de hinchas cremas posando en el monumental, luego que ya lo hiciste tantas veces, no entiendo que sentido tiene publicar una foto del del lunes y luego otra foto del mismo angulo del viernes, Claro tu respuesta es "no son las mismas fotos", igual cada vez que comento esto que ya van como dos años haciendo lo mismo, parece que se lo diria a una piedra.
> 
> Ya pon tus fotos del monumental, para ver otra vez como le hicieron una rayita o como se paro una hormiga, pero que sean de días distintos, para poder ver la novedad.


Aca subo fotos de varios estadios, no fotos de equipos de futbol, datos y sobre todo fotos panoramicas de nuevos y/o ineditas de estadios peruanos con su respectivo link

Contaminar el foro? Insultar un estadio es contaminar el foro, son expresiones conflictivas de troll y de mi parte nunca lo hare y por suerte casi nunca se ve aca.
Estamos en el SSC, el Skyscapercity y es un foro serio y no de resentiento y odios.

Muchas fotos del Monumental? Pues asi es, resulta que la semana pasada se dio la noche crema y si hay mucho material de diferentes angulos y tomas y hay mucha difusion

Algun problema eso? No, al contrario mas fotos nuevas de diferentes angulos mejor para ver detalles del estadio, ahora por ejemplo el estadio Monumental U cuenta con paneles LED a ras de cancha y no subi fotos exclusivas de la publicidad LED porque se ve en varias fotos panoramicas

Y asi lo hago con varios estadios, no solo con el Monumental, ahi estan mis mensajes y lo pueden ver tambien en la pagina 1 donde cada ves que puedo actualizo fotos y nuevos estadios y lo ordenare pronto con estadios de la liga 1 en el primer mensaje de la primera pagina de este tema.

Otra cosa es que tienes prejuicio y yo veo todos los estadios por igual


----------



## Kike Escobar

Muchas gracias forista peruanito por tus aportes en este threat. Acabo de tener buenos recuerdos por el primer post de Chorrillos, ha cambiado bastante. Me gustaria que continuaras posteando estadios diferentes, no importa el tiempo.

Con respecto a las fotos del estadio monumental, si es verdad que aburre verlo muy seguido. Hubiera preferido que la pagina se quede discontinuada (como algunas otras) si no hay un constante aporte en estadios diferentes. Uno entra con ganas de ver algo diferente, pero lamentablemente se pierde todo cuando se ve lo mismo. Pareciera que es solo del monumental.

Ahora, en casos como eso simplemente los paso de largo y cierro la pagina, me ahorro la molestia y el tiempo. No puedo negar que todos tenemos derecho a aportar en este threat, asi sea del mismo estadio o diferente.


----------



## Indochine

Ayer se dio la noche crema en Trujillo y aca van fotos nuevas del Estadio Mansiche








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao previa a la tarde rosada








Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Piccaso Peratta de Ica








Fuente

Estadio Francisco Mendoza de Olmos en Lambayeque








Fuente


----------



## Sergiogsd

peruanito said:


> Estadio San Genaro Chorrillos


Está simpático el Estadio San Genaro de Chorrillos. Nunca lo había visto antes. Parece una mini Bombonera.

¿Cuál es su aforo?


----------



## McVier

Por la zona y el clima, el Estadio de Mansiche debería estar totalmente techado, el sol es brutal. Lo mismo con el Miguel Grau del Callao, en la presentación del Boys hace unos días, los bomberos tuvieron que manguerear a la barra porque el Calor era brutal. Lo del Grau me da pena porque se supone que también iba a ser remodelado para los Panamericanos ¿O no?


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente la iglesia adventista


----------



## Indochine

Mas fotos del Estadio Monumental U, el coloso de ate








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente













































Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Oh no!!!!! Pusiste más fotos del Monumental, ay qué feo!!!! Esto no es foro de la U, fuchi!!!!!


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> Oh no!!!!! Pusiste más fotos del Monumental, ay qué feo!!!! Esto no es foro de la U, fuchi!!!!!


 y se vienen partidos de Peru en el Monumental
Estadio Monumental U








Fuente

Estadio Heraclio Tapia








Fuente


----------



## adeaide

*Huaraz , Estadio Rosas Pampa*


----------



## Indochine

Estadio San Marcos

















Fuente


----------



## adeaide

*Estadio Atlético de la Videna*






























































If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/PERU


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Ramon Castilla (en Chota capital de la provincia de Chota en la región Cajamarca)








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente

el mantenimiento a su cancha








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U - Peru 1 Costa Rica 0








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


















Fuente


----------



## Legionario

Oe causa, deja de robar fotos de tus amigos q van al estadio jajajaja.


----------



## MALCON

*saludos desde Colombia muchachos
como muchos aca en mi pais nos criamos viendo tv peruana con nuestras parabolicas y uno se siente identificado con ciertas cosas de su pais ejemplo en mi caso el equipo Universitario de deportes desde 1990 en fin solo queria hacerles una pregunta el monumental U pertenece al club o a la empresa gremco?*


----------



## McVier

El Estadio Heraclio Tapia de Huánuco no tiene cabinas de transmisión ¿no?


----------



## crazytoxic

Bien abrigados todos en la congeladora...


----------



## Indochine

crazytoxic said:


> Bien abrigados todos en la congeladora...


Este foro no es de barristas o estar buscando peleas por equipos, haber si alguien reporta ese mensaje, de mi cel no hay esa opcion.

Busco fotos de estadios para compartir sin animos de rivalidad, saco tiempo a veces tarde y vienen con tonteras



Legionario said:


> Oe causa, deja de robar fotos de tus amigos q van al estadio jajajaja.


Jaaa bueno fuera que todos mis amigos tomen fotos



MALCON said:


> *saludos desde Colombia muchachos
> como muchos aca en mi pais nos criamos viendo tv peruana con nuestras parabolicas y uno se siente identificado con ciertas cosas de su pais ejemplo en mi caso el equipo Universitario de deportes desde 1990 en fin solo queria hacerles una pregunta el monumental U pertenece al club o a la empresa gremco?*


Saludos estimado, el estadio es de propiedad de Universitario, la constructora gremco cobraria solo con publicidad estatica el costo de la obra pero ahora gremco pone un costo y quiere cobrar ese monto, la deuda esta en juicio por parte de los socios que su posicion es que ya se pago la deuda, la constructora dice lo contrario y el poder judicial lo avala, actualmente gremco tiene el poder de maximo acreedor pero la propiedad es de la U y asi Universitario cobra por alquilar un espectaculo no deportivo o a la seleccion.

La actual administracion tiene un plan de pago ya aprobado

-----

Estadio Atletico de la Videna








Fuente

Estadio de la Universidad de San Marcos - sede de futbol femenino y masculino para los Juegos Panamericanos Lima 2019








Fuente

Estadio Municipal de Chorrillos - la cancha de los muertos








Fuente

Estadio Lolo Fernandez








Fuente


----------



## MALCON

*gracias por la respuesta mañana a ver el partido de nuestras selecciones desde ese majestuoso escenario*


----------



## Indochine

El Monumental esta mañana previo al Peru vs Colombia, el cesped esta en buen estado


























Fuente

Como habria sido un duelo del Peru de inicio de los 80 con Chumpitaz Cueto Oblitas Franco Navarro vs el Colombia de inicio de los 90 con Valderrama Rincon Asprilla Higita


----------



## Indochine

Mientras el campo de juego del Estadio Nacional como el lado de occidente se encuentra en reestructuración. 

Resembrado y nuevos asientos sería la novedad que estaría por instalarse en el recinto deportivo

















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Next....


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental - Peru vs Colombia








Fuente













































Fuente









Fuente


















Fuente









Fuente


----------



## skyperu34

Imponente estadio!!!


----------



## McVier

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142105445651374081


----------



## Indochine

La "U" tendrá desde el 7 de agosto su Museo Crema: espera recibir 82 mil visitas en el primer año
Miércoles 19 de junio del 2019, 5:40
El Estadio Monumental, ubicado en Ate, destinará 5,500 m2, divididos en cuatro niveles (zona de la tribuna Occidente) para poner en marcha este proyecto. La propuesta incluye: sala de trofeos, murales interactivos, dos mil piezas de historia del club crema en exhibición, sala de cine y hologramas.
Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Fotos ineditas en el foro
Estadio Monumental








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Garcilaso (sacar la pista atletica, bajar cancha y tribunas)








Fuente









fuente









Fuente


----------



## crazytoxic




----------



## Indochine

Y el Monumental cumple hoy 19 años, uno de los escenarios deportivos mas importantes de Peru y de sudamerica








Fuente

Estadio San Marcos


























Fuente

Como dato Universitario y la UNMSM firman un convenio de cooperación, investigación, deporte y cultura.

Universitario Registrar el estadio de la UNMSM ante la Federación Peruana de Fútbol como sede alterna.
Fuente

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Lo pueden descargar con mayor resolucion fuente

Estadio Garcilaso








Recibe la antorcha panamericana | fuente

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Hace 25 dias hay resiembra de grass de invierno que es una combinación del gras italiano con el inglés | Fuente


----------



## Irenko

Alguien sabe cómo va la remodelación del Estadio Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo ????


----------



## mkografo

^^ incluso escuche que lo quieren inaugurar con un partido amistoso de la selección en Noviembre, quizás contra México, saben en que consistió la remodelación??


----------



## brian_cusco13

Continua la colocación de butacas en el estadio Inca Garcilaso de la Vega.


----------



## crazytoxic

Y el techo para cuando?


----------



## McVier

crazytoxic said:


> Y el techo para cuando?


Me parece que la última fase (techado) se dará cuando se termine el butaqueado.


----------



## mkografo

^^el Garcilaso esta quedando excelente, no le pondrán butacas en las populares? esperemos que si, y si se llega a concretar lo del techado seria el mejor estadio fuera de Lima y por lejos:banana: ojala en la UNSA le pusieran butacas y cambiaran ese techo de los 70, felicitaciones Cusco.


----------



## Indochine

Mas fotos del Estadio Garcilaso


























Fuente facebook del Plan Copesco

El ingeniero José Luis Farfán Quintana, Director Ejecutivo del PER PLAN COPESCO, informó que la instalación de las butacas se realiza en forma de la bandera del Tawantinsuyo en las tribunas Oriente y Occidente, las cuales tienes las características de ser ignífugas, del mismo modo agregó, que para este año se contará con las pantallas y luminarias tipo LED.

Actualmente se ejecutan trabajos de mantenimiento de las puertas de acceso, mejoramiento de los servicios higiénicos, pintado de las tribunas, mejoramiento de las instalaciones eléctricas.
Además el PER PLAN COPESCO cumplió con el vaciado de concreto en la explanada de la Tribuna Norte. Del mismo modo, se realizan los estudios hidrogeológicos para construir un pozo de agua subterránea que le dará auto sostenibilidad hídrica al Estadio.
Mas informacion
Lei una ves que la bandera del tawantinsuyo viene de los años 70


----------



## McVier

¿Y el techado?


----------



## nerito naramá

McVier said:


> ¿Y el techado?


Algún día con mucha fe, pero es bueno ver otro estadio con butacas realmente le da un mejor aspecto.


----------



## peruanito

colocaron algo mas de 13 000 asientos, creo que es una mala noticia para el aforo, que ahora imagino debe ser algo cercano a los 30 000


----------



## brian_cusco13

Foto de ayer, partido de la Liga 2


----------



## mkografo

^^con populares sin butacas debe de tener una capacidad de 35,000, pero si le ponen butacas a las populares difícilmente sobrepasara las 30,000


----------



## crazytoxic

ojala le pongan su techo ...


----------



## Eoval

mkografo said:


> ^^con populares sin butacas debe de tener una capacidad de 35,000, pero si le ponen butacas a las populares difícilmente sobrepasara las *30,000*


Eso sería suficiente para que se pueda jugar una semifinal de la Libertadores, más que suficiente. Igual, bajo el nuevo sistema, la final se disputaría en un estadio de otro país...


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional | ceremonia de inauguracion de los Juegos Panamericanos Lima 2019








Fuente



























Fuente






















































Fuente









Fuente



























Fuente






















































Fuente



























Fuente













































Fuente



























Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente Andrea Lujan









Cecilia Tait









Fuente


----------



## MicroX

Veo que solo remodelaron 3 de las 4 tribunas de la San Marcos. Se ve feo esa tribuna vacía. Que fue?


----------



## Inkandrew9

Muy buenas fotos de la ceremonia en el Nacional kay:

Saludos, Indochine :cheers2:


----------



## Jean_Pierre

MicroX said:


> Veo que solo remodelaron 3 de las 4 tribunas de la San Marcos. Se ve feo esa tribuna vacía. Que fue?


Dijeron que era por la huaca que está cerca a la puerta de Venezuela.


----------



## loganmsc

MicroX said:


> Veo que solo remodelaron 3 de las 4 tribunas de la San Marcos. Se ve feo esa tribuna vacía. Que fue?


lo peor del estadio san marcos es el cesped sintetico,deberia ser natural


----------



## nerito naramá

*Estadio Modelo de Ilave*


























https://www.facebook.com/RedDeportivaBolivia/photos/a.913831665302270/2003464086339017/?type=3&eid=ARCtDRKSUAgQYcgST9ne7ujTzp4NlLm6IbipZY5wZaEyZAaMOgObGBdA4T-rfzsygGfYvcwYDnEhH80M&__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARDSeCP7HESK9kI8Ab1Lyk8Znj0AuXAHA9mhsc88Pz2uBc-FuCtkqJfPNCEOBdxrMvC5HfC-JghKzwhddkKSvkp-arNoTJOvp6EJ11X-Szn2JrtObkID9au_F5es3edPrFkg9Ar8tj6kfKQhzfTt0zoww_hX84mY39TSnqBPeID_BEkGvJhH5csr6hEV0mrjUbUI4MzcuekeubXeId9eZNphmP3jJtG2ILlUic_TDJ1eU3dI6VaxDZh7w5WCoBw7GRw7TM8NRr1A_MgbbsOvwwd59Uezee21Xk35GA5W7GPP-tP1ZuH-yAjdJMXrKECdRIMLcpveaAYsvyAJd8U8Vl1jyA&__tn__=EHH-R


----------



## Indochine

Buenas fotos


----------



## alex_lg

*Top Estadios remodelados en Perú*


----------



## kokofett

_Dijeron que era por la huaca que está cerca a la puerta de Venezuela._

pero pintar las gradas no creo que afecte la huaca...


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional - Clausura Juegos Panamericanos Lima 2019


























Fuente

Estadio Nacional - Apertura Juegos Parapanamericanos Lima 2019





















































Fuente


----------



## BA2238

No logro entender que pasó con las luces LED que tenía la fechada del estadio, la retiraron? Ya no funcionan más? Era el momento de lucir ese estadio con esas luces led


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de Atletismo de la VIDENA









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio San Marcos








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Cristian David Torre

Felicidades peruanos, Lima quedo con una infraestructura deportiva excelente! Ahora falta es ir aplicando eso de a poco al resto. 
Saludos!


----------



## Indochine

BA2238 said:


> No logro entender que pasó con las luces LED que tenía la fechada del estadio, la retiraron? Ya no funcionan más? Era el momento de lucir ese estadio con esas luces led


Exacto, no me gusta politizar pero no me sorprenderia que no cumplio su vida util y quien sabe mas cosas que no ha salido a la luz


----------



## Indochine

Cristian David Torre said:


> Felicidades peruanos, Lima quedo con una infraestructura deportiva excelente! Ahora falta es ir aplicando eso de a poco al resto.
> Saludos!


Asi es amigo deja una gran infraestructura


----------



## Indochine

Actual estado de la cancha del Estadio Nacional








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Lamentable estado del cesped del Estadio Garcilaso, por años fue el estadio con el mejor gras en Peru

















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Nextttt


----------



## McVier

Supongo que lo dejarán para el final.


----------



## Legionario

Después de 6 años consecutivos Melgar de Arequipa no ha sido protagonista peleando el titulo de la liga de primera división de Perú ... teniendo en mi opinión la mejor o la segunda mejor plantilla pero le costo tener falta de gol, ya que en la mayoría de partidos tanto de local como de visita fue superior al rival con el que jugo , pero el fútbol es así, el gol es el que manda, muchos puntos perdió por no concretar.


----------



## Indochine

IPD
@ipdcomunicacion
Estos seran los estadios para el Mundial de Futbol Sub 17: 
Estadio Miguel Grau - Piura
Estadio Elias Aguirre - Chiclayo
Estadio Mansiche - Trujillo
Estadio Nacional - Lima
Estadio 25 de Noviembre - Moquegua

10:45 p. m. · 23 oct. 2019Â·Twitter for Android
Fuente twitter del IPD


----------



## McVier

Ojalá que sea una oportunidad de inversión y mejoramiento de la infraestructura deportiva a nivel de fútbol. Porque de verdad, salvo unos 3 o 4, nuestras estadios y canchas dan pena.


----------



## loganmsc

Indochine said:


> IPD
> @ipdcomunicacion
> Estos seran los estadios para el Mundial de Futbol Sub 17:
> Estadio Miguel Grau - Piura
> Estadio Elias Aguirre - Chiclayo
> Estadio Mansiche - Trujillo
> Estadio Nacional - Lima
> Estadio 25 de Noviembre - Moquegua
> 
> 10:45 p. m. · 23 oct. 2019Â·Twitter for Android
> Fuente twitter del IPD


Los mismos de siempre....y moquegua es mejor plaza futbolera que Chimbote,Ica o Tacna?.....no lo creo


----------



## crazytoxic

ojala que esos estadios tengan techado, mínimo para un mundial...


----------



## Indochine

Me gusta por fuera mas el Garcilaso que el Nacional

Estadio Garcilaso








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

El Estadio Nacional cumplio ayer 62 años








Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Nacional - clasico Universitario vs Alianza - futbol femenino


























Fuente


















Fuente

Carrera IPD 8K en.Lima se dio como punto el Estadio Nacional








Fuente

Estadio Monumental de la UNSA








Fuente









Fuente
Porque se parece al nacional por dentro :/ debieron innovar en su diseño









Fuente


----------



## Legionario




----------



## Legionario

*Conoce el moderno estadio den Huanuco que forma parte de proyecto deportivo millonario | VIDEO*


Remodelacion estadio Olímpico “Jorge Cabanillas Cabrera"










El moderno estadio tendrá un capacidad para 11 mil espectadores y el campo de fútbol contará con un sistema de drenaje. Además se contara con tribunas techadas, el césped será totalmente natural. 










https://elbocon.pe/futbol-peruano/d...ybOtf-UhCpdefI3dlcSrxVTrOKI-RHNTzZIUJEIp7NxTg


----------



## Alibiza-1014

Sigo diciendolo, cuando renuevan el Estadio de la UNSA de Arequipa?, Yo creo que si le hacen una Buena remodelacion, quedaria muy bonito, inclusive seria uno de los mejores estadios del pais.


----------



## LeondeChuca

Alibiza-1014 said:


> Sigo diciendolo, cuando renuevan el Estadio de la UNSA de Arequipa?, Yo creo que si le hacen una Buena remodelacion, quedaria muy bonito, inclusive seria uno de los mejores estadios del pais.


¿que quieres que "renueven" en el Santísima Virgen de Chapi?


----------



## Alibiza-1014

Poner nueva iluminacion LED por ejemplo, poner butacas, techarlo por completo, etc..Hay mucho por renovar y hacer.


----------



## Robert.Ch

Indochine said:


> IPD
> @ipdcomunicacion
> Estos seran los estadios para el Mundial de Futbol Sub 17:
> Estadio Miguel Grau - Piura
> Estadio Elias Aguirre - Chiclayo
> Estadio Mansiche - Trujillo
> Estadio Nacional - Lima
> Estadio 25 de Noviembre - Moquegua
> 
> 10:45 p. m. · 23 oct. 2019Â·Twitter for Android
> Fuente twitter del IPD


¿Sacaron a Tacna de la lista? una lástima!
Ojalá por fin quede habilitado el estadio de Chiclayo... una vergüenza que los equipos de esa ciudad tengan que ir a ciudades pequeñas de su región por tener condiciones adecuadas en la ciudad capital...
Las mejoras en Trujillo será el techado y butacas, en Piura básicamente el gras...
Me parece que en el mundial sub 17que se iba a realizar este año, Ica estaba como opción...


----------



## Indochine

El estadio Monumental de Lima, sede de la final de Copa Libertadores








Fuente


















Fuente


----------



## Marcelo_1996

Por que eligieron este antes que al Estadio Nacional?, que a mi gusto es mucho mejor.










Fuente:https://www.americatv.com.pe/deport...dio-nacional-afirmo-gerente-deportivo-n359158


----------



## Indochine

Marcelo_1996 said:


> Por que eligieron este antes que al Estadio Nacional?, que a mi gusto es mucho mejor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente:https://www.americatv.com.pe/deport...dio-nacional-afirmo-gerente-deportivo-n359158


Debe ser por la capacidad para los hinchas periodistas invitados, etc
Estadio Monumental 80 mil espectadores
Estadio Nacional 50 mil espectadores


----------



## jualva

Al final la U tendrá su final de copa libertadores!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol: Pero ahi noma.


----------



## chikobestia

Va a ser una gran final, indochine vas a estar en tu gloria.


----------



## chamo

Ojalá que arreglen un poco el estadio. Sería genial si cambiaran las butacas, ya están muy maltratadas.


----------



## mkografo

ojala que hayan mejoras en la iluminación, servicios higiénicos y limpieza y/o cambio de las butacas que estén deterioradas; seria un sueño que le quiten las mallas olímpicas de oriente y occidente.:banana:


----------



## brian_cusco13




----------



## Robert.Ch

chikobestia said:


> Va a ser una gran final, indochine vas a estar en tu gloria.


JAJA lo mismo pensé... Indochine tocará el cielo ahora con sus fotos antes, durante, y después de la final!!!


----------



## Robert.Ch

Marcelo_1996 said:


> Por que eligieron este antes que al Estadio Nacional?, que a mi gusto es mucho mejor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente:https://www.americatv.com.pe/deport...dio-nacional-afirmo-gerente-deportivo-n359158





Indochine said:


> Debe ser por la capacidad para los hinchas periodistas invitados, etc
> Estadio Monumental 80 mil espectadores
> Estadio Nacional 50 mil espectadores


No es por eso, es que el Nacional ese día ya está alquilado para un concierto, y era imposible disponer del recinto. El Monumental era una buena alternativa ante la imposiblidad de usar El Nacional.


----------



## Indochine

Robert.Ch said:


> JAJA lo mismo pensé... Indochine tocará el cielo ahora con sus fotos antes, durante, y después de la final!!!


Claro como debe ser, mostrar fotos nuevas de los estadio de peru, el Monumental es el estadio con mas fotos en redes sobre el Nacional por eso subo mas fotos del coloso de ate

Por lo que lei van a instalar una pantalla led y paneles led a ras de cancha

Recordar que tambien hay varios eventos el sabado 23

Estadio Monumental: Final Copa Libertadores River Plate vs Flamengo

Estadio San Marcos: Vivo por el Rock: con The Strokes, Slipknot, Interpol, Bullet for My Valentin, Fito Páez, The Rasmus, etc

Estadio Nacional : una noche de salsa con Willie Colón, Oscar D’ León, el Gran Combo, Niche

Plaza Arena: Sebastián Yatra

Circuito de playas de la Costa Verde: ‘Lima Night Run 2019’


----------



## MALCON

Saludos desde Colombia
Me parece una acertada elección el monumental para la final de la libertadores 
Me imagino la fiesta de esas 2 hinchadas en ese magnífico estadio


----------



## Oscar10

^^ 
*No tengas dudas que así será, estoy seguro que Lima y el Monumental estarán a la altura de esta primera gran final única de Copa Libertadores.* :yes:






^^
*En cuanto a la cantidad de asistentes, se espera un lleno total. La última vez que el estadio lució así fue en el último clásico del fútbol peruano (solo hinchada local), hace un mes aproximadamente. Fue lleno total con 60 mil personas solo en tribunas, sin contar palcos. Video recomendado!*


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Para los palcos, se cobrará entrada por ese día. La otra opción era cerrarlos, pero la junta pidió que sese siguiera el mismo tratamiento que cuando se hacen conciertos dentro del recinto.

Obviamente, a muchos se les cae el negocio si los palcos no abren ese día.


----------



## Indochine

Fotos del Estadio Monumental

















AP de noticias









Fuente


----------



## brian_cusco13




----------



## Indochine

Estadio Garcilaso








Fuente









Fuente

Fuente


----------



## Sergiogsd

brian_cusco13 said:


>



Me duelen los ojos tanta huachafería. Lo hubieran pintado todo de rojo y blanco y quedaba más uniforme y elegante. Anyway casi todos los estadios de provincias son huachafos.


----------



## Sergiogsd

Indochine said:


> Estadio Garcilaso [/URL]


Sabes si techarán el Estadio Garcilaso, se ven las varillas salidas como si estuvieran inconclusas las obras?


----------



## Sergiogsd

Indochine said:


> Fotos del Estadio Monumental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP de noticias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente


Bonito el estadio, ¿ya compraste tu entrada para la final? Estoy que quiero comprar un par de boletos pero hasta ahora no sé donde y cómo comprar.


----------



## Indochine

Sergiogsd said:


> Bonito el estadio, ¿ya compraste tu entrada para la final? Estoy que quiero comprar un par de boletos pero hasta ahora no sé donde y cómo comprar.


Lo vere en TV
Informacion del Monumental de Lima








a primera final a partido único en la historia de la Copa Libertadores, a disputarse el sábado 23 de noviembre entre el Flamengo y el River Plate en Lima, tendrá una ‘Fan Fest’ en la capital peruana, consistente en una zona de reunión de los hinchas con actividades lúdicas antes del partido.

Así lo anunció la Cámara Nacional de Turismo (Canatur) tras una reunión de los principales gremios turísticos del país con el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, la Federación Peruana de Fútbol (FPF) y la Confederación Sudamericana de Fútbol (Conmebol).

Esa zona para los hinchas no solo ofrecerá un programa de actividades sino que también permitirá seguir la gran final para aquellos que se queden sin poder acceder al Estadio Monumental de Lima, según el principal gremio de empresarios turísticos de Perú.
Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Garcilaso








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Monumental


























Fuente


----------



## Jorgellano82

Indochine said:


> Lo vere en TV
> Informacion del Monumental de Lima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a primera final a partido único en la historia de la Copa Libertadores, a disputarse el sábado 23 de noviembre entre el Flamengo y el River Plate en Lima, tendrá una ‘Fan Fest’ en la capital peruana, consistente en una zona de reunión de los hinchas con actividades lúdicas antes del partido.
> 
> Así lo anunció la Cámara Nacional de Turismo (Canatur) tras una reunión de los principales gremios turísticos del país con el Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo, la Federación Peruana de Fútbol (FPF) y la Confederación Sudamericana de Fútbol (Conmebol).
> 
> Esa zona para los hinchas no solo ofrecerá un programa de actividades sino que también permitirá seguir la gran final para aquellos que se queden sin poder acceder al Estadio Monumental de Lima, según el principal gremio de empresarios turísticos de Perú.
> Fuente


El estadio tiene capacidad para 60.000 en tribuna y 20.000 en palcos, la pregunta es: Estos últimos serán habilitados para la final?, tengo entendido que esos palcos tienen dueños individuales, ellos podrán entrar??? Cómo se va a manejar ese tema? GRACIAS.


----------



## Indochine

Jorgellano82 said:


> El estadio tiene capacidad para 60.000 en tribuna y 20.000 en palcos, la pregunta es: Estos últimos serán habilitados para la final?, tengo entendido que esos palcos tienen dueños individuales, ellos podrán entrar??? Cómo se va a manejar ese tema? GRACIAS.


Segun esta fuente
Palquistas pagaran 59$ por asiento y seguramente varios pondran en alquiler su palco

Por otro lado:
La CONMEBOL inicia hoy miércoles 13 de noviembre a las 13 horas (hora local Perú) la venta de entradas para la Final Única del próximo 23 de noviembre en el estadio Monumental de la capital peruana.

Los boletos podrán ser adquiridos únicamente a través de la web oficial, siguiendo el proceso de compra nominal con un máximo de 4 entradas por usuario, y en esta primera tanda saldrán a la venta un total de 7.300 localidades.

En esta tanda de entradas se pondrán a la venta un total de 7.300 localidades, de las cuales 300 son de Categoría 1 con un precio de 250 USD, y las 7.000 restantes se sitúan en la Categoría 2 con un precio de 150 USD.
Fuente

Para conseguir las entradas en este link


----------



## chikobestia

A un amigo le ofrecieron un palco en Oriente por S/3500.


----------



## McVier

¿Alguien tiene info de qué mejoras le harán al Monumental?


----------



## Darkharlos

Los bloques de asientos son muy grandes, muy incomodo para salir a las gradas si estas en medio, algo podría hacerse.


----------



## Sergiogsd

chikobestia said:


> A un amigo le ofrecieron un palco en Oriente por S/3500.


Hola, amigo, y sabes cómo puedo encontrar a un palquista que ofrezca asientos para Oriente?

Gracias por la info.


----------



## mkografo

Indochine said:


> Segun esta fuente
> Palquistas pagaran 59$ por asiento y seguramente varios pondran en alquiler su palco
> 
> Por otro lado:
> La CONMEBOL inicia hoy miércoles 13 de noviembre a las 13 horas (hora local Perú) la venta de entradas para la Final Única del próximo 23 de noviembre en el estadio Monumental de la capital peruana.
> 
> Los boletos podrán ser adquiridos únicamente a través de la web oficial, siguiendo el proceso de compra nominal con un máximo de 4 entradas por usuario, y en esta primera tanda saldrán a la venta un total de 7.300 localidades.
> 
> En esta tanda de entradas se pondrán a la venta un total de 7.300 localidades, de las cuales 300 son de Categoría 1 con un precio de 250 USD, y las 7.000 restantes se sitúan en la Categoría 2 con un precio de 150 USD.
> Fuente
> 
> Para conseguir las entradas en este link


saben cual es el aforo final que tendrá la final de la libertadores, entre palcos y graderías ?


----------



## Sergiogsd

mkografo said:


> saben cual es el aforo final que tendrá la final de la libertadores, entre palcos y graderías ?


Graderías solo permitirán 45 mil asientos. Y palcos todavía no se sabe.


----------



## Indochine

Sergiogsd said:


> Graderías solo permitirán 45 mil asientos. Y palcos todavía no se sabe.


Seran 72 mil, se resta el 10%, asi dijo raul leguia

Ya estamos a una semana de la final
Estadio Monumental desde un drone


----------



## Indochine

Fotos de hoy a una semana de la final
Estadio Monumental












































Fuente


----------



## Sergiogsd

Indochine said:


> Seran 72 mil, se resta el 10%, asi dijo raul leguia


Indochine acabo de comprar mi entrada para el estadio y alli te informan las entradas puestas disponibles. Solo se habilitaron 45 mil entradas para las graderías.

Los encargados de vender los boletos y dar las entradas de patrocinio es la Conmebol, no Leguía.


----------



## Indochine

Sergiogsd said:


> Indochine acabo de comprar mi entrada para el estadio y alli te informan las entradas puestas disponibles. Solo se habilitaron 45 mil entradas para las graderías.
> 
> Los encargados de vender los boletos y dar las entradas de patrocinio es la Conmebol, no Leguía.


Asi valla buena informacion


----------



## Sergiogsd

Simpático el Estadio y soy hincha de la "U", pero creo que la imagen de Lolo no va en las graderías.

Le da como una imagen chicha al Estadio y le quita majestuosidad. Tal vez los dirigentes deberían construir un monumento más grande a Lolo, quizá en otro lugar, o hacerle un museo dentro del Estadio. Pero poner esa imagen en las graderías lo hace parecer un estadio de barrio.

Tal vez podría colocarse también un techado. El Estadio se vería mas espectacular y mejoraría el audio y la presión de la hinchada, tal como ocurrió con el Estadio Nacional cuando lo techaron completamente.


----------



## Indochine

La Copa Libertadores en el Monumental








Fuente









Fuente

El Inka challenge en el Monumental

















Fuente


----------



## crazytoxic

Solo para la foto por que en la vitrina lo veo años luz ...


----------



## Indochine

El Cesped del Monumental esta en buen estado








Fuente

Estan que instalan publicidad de la final conmebol libertadores








Fuente









Fuente Conmebol Libertadores


----------



## Indochine

Siguen los trabajos en el Monumental








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente conmebol









Fuente municipalidad de Lima


----------



## crazytoxic

No hay otro estadio?


----------



## Indochine

El Estadio Monumental preparandose para la final








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Los palcos suite








Ai kagou

Estadio Alejandro Villanuena 'matute' donde entrena River Plate










Fuente






















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Fuente


----------



## Joaoleon19

Jajaja, si pierde River, después de haber entrenado en el estadio de Alianza, ya sabemos las troleadas por memes que se vienen.

Es más yo de por si ya voy camino a la casa de apuestas por Flamengo...


----------



## Indochine

Joaoleon19 said:


> Jajaja, si pierde River, después de haber entrenado en el estadio de Alianza, ya sabemos las troleadas por memes que se vienen.
> 
> Es más yo de por si ya voy camino a la casa de apuestas por Flamengo...


Yo quiero que gane River, River debio entrenar en la videna porque su camiseta es igual a la seleccion pero bueno eso es lo de menos creo donde entrena


----------



## Indochine

Dicen que robaron en.el monumental equipos de grabacion, que terrible


----------



## El Bajopontino

No me gusta el estadio Garcilazo, se ve tan tugurizada su ubicación, deberían construir otro estadio en un lugar más amplio y dejar en su lugar un parque, para mejorar esa parte.


----------



## Indochine

El Bajopontino said:


> No me gusta el estadio Garcilazo, se ve tan tugurizada su ubicación, deberían construir otro estadio en un lugar más amplio y dejar en su lugar un parque, para mejorar esa parte.


Coincido y ahi podria ser area verde


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U - Final de la Copa Libertadores








Fuente









Fuente


















Fuente









Fuente




































Fuente



























Fuente



























Fuente

Estadio de Alianza Lima - River Plate entreno aca








Fuente









Fuente

VIDENA - donde entreno Flamemgo









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio San Marcos








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Gabigol se tatuo la Copa Libertadores y el Estadio Monumental U en memoria la final que gano








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U - Final de la Copa Libertadores








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente










Fuente










Fuente


















Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente









Fuente


















Fuente

Estadio Nacional








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## skyperu34

Realmente imponente e inmenso el Monumental !


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Guillermo Briceño de Juliaca





















Fuente


----------



## loganmsc

El estadio de juliaca necesita techado y aumentar su capacidad


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva mas conocido como matute. Alianza 2 Binacional 0








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio del Colegio Mariano Melgar (Lima)








Fuente


----------



## Robert.Ch

Jorgellano82 said:


> Muy lindo el estadio Monumental.....Una pregunta no es posible hacer una reforestación a esos cerros para que no se vean tan pelados?? Es complicado el tema?


Si es posible, solo es cuestión de voluntad política porque dinero si hay para realizar canales de regadíos u alguna otra técnica.



luchop said:


> En Lima casi no llueve, esa tierra de cerro no es cultivable


El hecho que no llueva no significa que no sea cultivable. Todo lo contrario a lo que parece, las costas de Lima y el Perú en si son muy fértiles, les llevas agua y crecer literalmente DE TODO gracias al clima.
No por algo, mayores exportaciones agrícolas no son ni de la sierra ni de la selva, son de la costa!!! por eso la importancia de los grandes proyectos de irrigación, con eso Perú sería uno de los principales exportadores de alimentos naturales del mundo.


----------



## Carlos1991

^^ Esos cerros frente al estadio son zona arqueológica declarada Patrimonio Cultural de la Nación, no soy arqueólogo pero entiendo que forestar o crear canales ahí implicaría modificar su estructura. Tan fácil no sería.
Perdón por el _off-topic_


----------



## chamo

No se puede reforestar algo que nunca estuvo forestado.


----------



## loganmsc

Robert.Ch said:


> Si es posible, solo es cuestión de voluntad política porque dinero si hay para realizar canales de regadíos u alguna otra técnica.
> 
> 
> 
> El hecho que no llueva no significa que no sea cultivable. Todo lo contrario a lo que parece, las costas de Lima y el Perú en si son muy fértiles, les llevas agua y crecer literalmente DE TODO gracias al clima.
> No por algo, mayores exportaciones agrícolas no son ni de la sierra ni de la selva, son de la costa!!! por eso la importancia de los grandes proyectos de irrigación, con eso Perú sería uno de los principales exportadores de alimentos naturales del mundo.


en realidad en la costa no son fertiles,pero las hacen producir con mas tecnologia que en la selva y sierra donde son mas naturales y artesanales


----------



## Indochine

El cerro es parte de la naturaleza del desierto de lima, en invierno reverdece y en verano es seco.

Ahora si se puede hacer un tratamiento especial al cerro es otra cosa.

Los cerros de Lima son impresionantes, forman grandes cadenas montañosas


----------



## Indochine

Trabajos en la cancha del Estadio Monumental



































Fuente

Estadio de matute


























Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura








Fuente

Con el uso de maquinaria pesada, se procedió al retiro del grass sintético, que fue utilizado en la Copa América del 2004, en su reemplazo se colocará grass natural, que responda a las normas técnicas exigidas por las autoridades deportivas. Además de lo mencionado, las observaciones que lo mantienen inoperativo al Estadio comprenden mejorar las instalaciones eléctricas.
Fuente


----------



## McVier

Indochine said:


> Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente
> 
> Con el uso de maquinaria pesada, se procedió al retiro del grass sintético, que fue utilizado en la Copa América del 2004, en su reemplazo se colocará grass natural, que responda a las normas técnicas exigidas por las autoridades deportivas. Además de lo mencionado, las observaciones que lo mantienen inoperativo al Estadio comprenden mejorar las instalaciones eléctricas.
> Fuente


Ojalá que las remodelaciones de los estadios, incluido el Grau, para el Mundial Sub-17 del 2021, incluya butaqueado total, techado e ingresos. Además de otras mejoras, y lo digo con miras a mejorar la infraestructura de la Liga 1 y Liga 2 del Fútbol Peruano, porque nuestros estadios, salvo 3 o 4, de verdad que dan pena.


----------



## loganmsc

el estadio de Piura fue victima de la colocacion de grass sintetico por motivo del mundial sub 17 que se hizo en Perù,es tiempo de retirarlos todos....incluyo tambien a chiclayo,chimbote en esta lista


----------



## alex_lg

*Principales Estadios de Perú*


----------



## aoz1974

Grass en nuestra lengua castellana es pasto


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U - noche crema 2020 - U 0 Cerro Largo 1








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Jimmy Roger

¿Alguien sabe en que estado se encuentran los estadios en los que se disputará la Liga 1?
Leí que Deportivo Municipal volverá al Iván Elías Moreno.


----------



## MALCON

Muchachos otra ves por acá saludando desde Colombia y haciendo una pregunta
Por qué Sporting Cristal no tiene un estadio más grande?... Ya que se por mis épocas de joven que veía fútbol peruano que el Cristal es uno de los 3 grandes peruanos


----------



## edu_890

MALCON said:


> Muchachos otra ves por acá saludando desde Colombia y haciendo una pregunta
> Por qué Sporting Cristal no tiene un estadio más grande?... Ya que se por mis épocas de joven que veía fútbol peruano que el Cristal es uno de los 3 grandes peruanos


Las taquillas en el Perú en promedio solo superan a la de venezuela y por ahí a Bolivia no amerita construir un estadio grande para la realidad peruana en el caso de Sporting Cristal equipo acostumbrado a campeonar de manera continua sus partido importantes con la u o alianza los juega en el nacional y las finales también.









En el caso de universitario la situación es ejemplificadora la construcción del estadio monumental le genero una deuda de mas de 50 millones de dolares de los cuales aun debe 40 millones una deuda que lo tiene al borde de la quiebra y afecto terriblemente su rendimiento deportivo al limitar su inversión en el primer equipo solo tiene dos campeonatos ganados en los últimos 20 años.
Tener ese elefante blanco le costo muy caro a universitario solo se llena en la noche crema y en partidos contra alianza Lima o SC.


----------



## Indochine

edu_890 said:


> Las taquillas en el Perú en promedio solo superan a la de venezuela y por ahí a Bolivia no amerita construir un estadio grande para la realidad peruana en el caso de Sporting Cristal equipo acostumbrado a campeonar de manera continua sus partido importantes con la u o alianza los juega en el nacional y las finales también.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En el caso de universitario la situación es ejemplificadora la construcción del estadio monumental le genero una deuda de mas de 50 millones de dolares de los cuales aun debe 40 millones una deuda que lo tiene al borde de la quiebra y afecto terriblemente su rendimiento deportivo al limitar su inversión en el primer equipo solo tiene dos campeonatos ganados en los últimos 20 años.
> Tener ese elefante blanco le costo muy caro a universitario solo se llena en la noche crema y en partidos contra alianza Lima o SC.


Un elefante blanco es algo que esta en abandono y el elefante blanco fue por decadas el estadio de la universidad san marcos.

El Monumental es uno de los estadios con mas eventos deportivos, musicales y variados del Peru

En Universitario se desvirtuo el contrato original de la construccion del estadio monumental y es ahi el problema, la construccion del estadio debio ser costo 0 a la U y gremco la empresa constructora debio cobrar los costos de la construccion con publicidad estatica y venta de palcos suite.

Dirigentes como alfredo gonzales le hizo mucho daño a la U ya que siendo presidente y a espaldas de la U y los socios firmo adendas con gremco en perjuicio de Universitario y ahi Universitario empezo su deuda.

Muchos socios quisieron denunciar a Alfredo gonzales pero tenia inmunidad al ser congresista

La deuda esta en juicio, y en el peor de los casos se concesionara parte de campomar para pagar esa 'deuda' sin afectar las canchas de futbol, pero ahi esta el Monumental un gran estadio que esta a pocos meses de cumplir 20 años.

Por lo demas a mi me gustaria que el Sporting Cristal ya pronto cuente con un estadio de 40 mil espectadores por si llega a una final internacional y aportaria a la infraestructura deportiva del pais.

Mas fotos:
Estadio Garcilaso - tarde del papa - Cienciano 2 Bolivar 1








Fuente

Vias de acceso del estadio garcilaso








Fuente

Estadio Alberto Gallardo - tarde celeste - Sporting Cristal 2 Independiente del Valle 2








Fuente









Fuente


Estadio Alejandro Villanueva - noche blanquiazul - Alianza Lima 1 Millonarios 2








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente
----------

*Cusco FC será local en Arequipa tras no pasar la inspección de la Conmebol el estadio del Garcilaso de la Vega. Chocan ante Audax Italiano el jueves 13 de febrero. *

Cusco FC por fin encontró estadio para disputar la primera fase de la Copa Sudamericana 2020 ante Audax Italiano este 13 de febrero; será el estadio de la UNSA de Arequipa.
Fuente

Que mal trabajo en el estadio garcilaso, se demoran en remodelar y su iluminacion no paso la prueba de conmebol


----------



## Indochine

Estadio San Marcos - en espera de la noche rosada - Sport Boys vs Peñarol



































Fuente

Unas fotos mas de la noche crema en el Monumental








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio San Marcos








Fuente


----------



## RoVi

*Iluminación del Monumental estará lista para Febrero.*










Luego de 22 años, el sistema de iluminación del estadio Monumental Arequipa será refaccionado seriamente. Antes solo se cambiaron algunas bombillas, se realizaba limpiezas superficiales a los reflectores y cuando hubo algún terremoto con el del 2001 se acomodaron algunas que habían sido removidas por el movimiento sísmico.

Hace una semana, se iniciaron los trabajos de cambio de algunos reflectores, ojo no de todos, solo de los que están malogrados que son, en buena cuenta, la mayoría.

Esta labor se realiza con el aporte que Melgar ha dado de 80 mil dólares que ha servido para comprar reflectores led y contratación de personal especializado.

Los trabajos culminarán a más tardar la primera semana de febrero y *quedará listo para el partido de vuelta de la Sudamericana ante Nacional de Potosí*.

Asimismo *se ha confirmado que el inicio de la instalación de la pista de atletismo del coloso agustino será en marzo*.

Para ello se realizarán algunas obras de ingeniería como la *ampliación de las rectas de los 100 metros para que la pista pueda ser homologada para competencias internacionales*.

Fuente: http://deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2020/01/iluminacion-del-monumental-estara-lista.html


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

Esa pregunta le hice a Sport tream y no me contesto , en un medio oficial escuche que el estadio UNSA y Garcilazo estan inhabilitados para un partido internacional de copa , porque no llegan sus luces a 1000 lux.
Del estadio Huancayo el presidente del club dijo que se llega a los lux minimo q se pide , pero me gustaria saber si ya tiene el visto bueno oficial sino lo mas cerca a Huancayo es Lima.
Me pregunto como ira el estadio de Piura pues el Grau juega copa sudamericana tambien.
Algun juliaqueño que nos pueda mostrar avances de la instalacion de las torres de luz de su estadio.
Estamos 2020 y seguimos como en la edad de piedra en los estadios.
Creo que todos los foristas hay que hacer huelga para tener butacas en todas las tribunas.
Partidos de copa y sentados en el cemento, pobre trasero encima de noche!! en ciudades de altura como Arequipa, Cusco , Huancayo, Huanuco ya es insolito.


----------



## Indochine

AnibalSmith_777 said:


> Esa pregunta le hice a Sport tream y no me contesto , en un medio oficial escuche que el estadio UNSA y Garcilazo estan inhabilitados para un partido internacional de copa , porque no llegan sus luces a 1000 lux.
> Del estadio Huancayo el presidente del club dijo que se llega a los lux minimo q se pide , pero me gustaria saber si ya tiene el visto bueno oficial sino lo mas cerca a Huancayo es Lima.
> Me pregunto como ira el estadio de Piura pues el Grau juega copa sudamericana tambien.
> Algun juliaqueño que nos pueda mostrar avances de la instalacion de las torres de luz de su estadio.
> Estamos 2020 y seguimos como en la edad de piedra en los estadios.
> Creo que todos los foristas hay que hacer huelga para tener butacas en todas las tribunas.
> Partidos de copa y sentados en el cemento, pobre trasero encima de noche!! en ciudades de altura como Arequipa, Cusco , Huancayo, Huanuco ya es insolito.


Si y creo sportstream realizo sus videos de estadios antes que conmebol exiga una buena iluminacion.
El estadio Garcilaso tampoco paso la prueba de iluminacion

Estadio San Marcos - noche rosada - sport boys 0 peñarol 0








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

MALCON said:


> Muchachos otra ves por acá saludando desde Colombia y haciendo una pregunta
> Por qué Sporting Cristal no tiene un estadio más grande?... Ya que se por mis épocas de joven que veía fútbol peruano que el Cristal es uno de los 3 grandes peruanos


**Para mi perspectiva los tres grandes del Peru son tres tambien y son: U, Cristal y Cienciano** (los 3 tienen simpatizantes en todo el Peru y llegaron a obtener finales de libertadores ,incluso uno tiene ganada copa y recopa)

Me gusta el estadio de Cristal un excelente gramado y bien pintado, lo que no me gusta es su aforo muy pequeño para un club con historia.
Tienen planeado construir un estadio desde ante, pero creo que en Lima ya no hay espacios grandes en venta, eso aprte de que construir cuesta millonadas y viendo el caso de Gremco ..Alianza y Cristal ya no quieren saber nada de ampliar o construirse un estadio.

Saludos desde la Incontrastable hermano coolombiano:cheers:


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

*Indochine* Si y creo sportstream realizo sus videos de estadios antes que conmebol exija una buena iluminacion.
El estadio Garcilaso tampoco paso la prueba de iluminacion

Si Sport tream hizo su video ahi figuran aptos el estadio Gracilazo y Unsa pero hoy en la mañana viendo noticias decían que no eran estadios aptos te hablo de hoy 24 de enero del 2020.
Las autoridades de que lo van a solucionar estoy seguro pero no se si lleguen a la fecha debida.
Hasta ahora me pregunto si llegara el estadio de Juliaca porque las torres en promedio demoran tres meses y recién en enero aprobaron su ejecución hno:


----------



## McVier

Ojalá que el estadio de San Marcos sea utilizado en la Liga 1, tal vez la San Martín que no tiene estadio, podría usarlo como Estadio local, en convenio con la San Marcos.


----------



## Chassepot

RoVi said:


> Luego de 22 años, el sistema de iluminación del estadio Monumental Arequipa será refaccionado seriamente. Antes solo se cambiaron algunas bombillas, se realizaba limpiezas superficiales a los reflectores y cuando hubo algún terremoto con el del 2001 se acomodaron algunas que habían sido removidas por el movimiento sísmico.
> 
> Hace una semana, se iniciaron los trabajos de cambio de algunos reflectores, ojo no de todos, solo de los que están malogrados que son, en buena cuenta, la mayoría.
> 
> Esta labor se realiza con el aporte que Melgar ha dado de 80 mil dólares que ha servido para comprar reflectores led y contratación de personal especializado.
> 
> Los trabajos culminarán a más tardar la primera semana de febrero y *quedará listo para el partido de vuelta de la Sudamericana ante Nacional de Potosí*.
> 
> Asimismo *se ha confirmado que el inicio de la instalación de la pista de atletismo del coloso agustino será en marzo*.
> 
> Para ello se realizarán algunas obras de ingeniería como la *ampliación de las rectas de los 100 metros para que la pista pueda ser homologada para competencias internacionales*.
> 
> Fuente: http://deporteaqp.blogspot.com/2020/01/iluminacion-del-monumental-estara-lista.html



Marzo?...bueno ojala usen la de color Azul para que se vea mas elegante y se diferencie de los demas estadios.



saludos.


----------



## Legionario

Ojala que no , prefiero el normal por el color de las graderías de la UNSA no combinaría el azul.


----------



## luchop

ese estadio sienta a la gent como animales, sobre cemento


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## mkografo

el estadio de la UNSA y AQP ya merece que pongan butacas en las 4 tribunas, si no llevas tu periódico a la UNSA tu pantalón termina de color rojo, para alguien que no conoce, ir a la UNSA no es una bonita experiencia.


----------



## ojakure

Como va el estadio de Juliaca?


----------



## Indochine

mkografo said:


> el estadio de la UNSA y AQP ya merece que pongan butacas en las 4 tribunas, si no llevas tu periódico a la UNSA tu pantalón termina de color rojo, para alguien que no conoce, ir a la UNSA no es una bonita experiencia.


Creo que el unico estadio en Peru con sillas con espaldar en las 4 tribunas es el Heraclio Tapia


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental - Universitario 1 Cerro Porteño 1








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente











Fuente











Fuente


















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Esta noticia fue el 11 de enero:
No descartan el Nacional: Alianza Lima acelera trabajos de iluminación en Matute para la Copa Libertadores
Alianza Lima solicitará el uso del Estadio Nacional, sin no logra cumplir con las exigencias mínimas que solicita Conmebol en los estadios.
Alianza Lima viene realizando algunas mejoras en el Estadio Alejandro Villanueva con miras a la Copa Libertadores 2020. Para que pueda pasar con éxito todos los requisitos exigidos por Conmebol, el club blanquiazul deberá mejorar la iluminación del recinto deportivo a 1000 lux (unidad lumínica).
Fuente

Ahora salio esta noticia:
Alianza Lima: Coronavirus afecta importación de luces para Matute

Alianza Lima, consciente de que el Manual de Operaciones de la Conmebol es bastante estricto, tiene planificado mejorar la potencia de la iluminación del Estadio Alejandro Villanueva para disputar la Copa Libertadores 2020.

El ente rector del fútbol sudamericano exige un mínimo de potencia de 1.000 lumens y la administración planificó la llegada de nuevas luminarias, sin embargo, un problema totalmente ajeno a la institución ha provocado una demora en la llegada de los artefactos.
Fuente

Recordemos que:
Iluminacion de estadios que exige conmebol
2019 850 lux
2020 1000 lux
2021 1200 lux
2022 1300 lux
Fuente: http://www.conmebol.com/sites/defaul...s-2019-esp.pdf


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## AnibalSmith_777

Indochine said:


> La uefa Champions League publico una foto del Estadio Monumental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente


No soy hincha de la U , pero se ve fenomenal el estadio con esta toma.
si tan solo le dieran mantenimiento constante con la limpieza , le pusieran butacas y unos colores sobrios a la fachada (ya se sabe que la U es crema , es muy fuerte ponerle crema a todo el estadio)
este estadio seria un monumental mundial, por ejemplo el estadio del Barcelona de Guayaquil esta muy bien mantenido con la limpieza, buen ointado , se muy bonito.

El Monumental de Lima se veria mas espectacular que el de Ecuador ya que que es mas grande en tribunas, en palcos, etc.


----------



## chamo

Estoy de acuerdo. El estadio tiene muchísimo potencial, no solo en mantenimiento pero también en marketing, tiene muchos espacios donde pueden poner LEDs para publicidad.


----------



## Indochine

AnibalSmith_777 said:


> No soy hincha de la U , pero se ve fenomenal el estadio con esta toma.
> si tan solo le dieran mantenimiento constante con la limpieza , le pusieran butacas y unos colores sobrios a la fachada (ya se sabe que la U es crema , es muy fuerte ponerle crema a todo el estadio)
> este estadio seria un monumental mundial, por ejemplo el estadio del Barcelona de Guayaquil esta muy bien mantenido con la limpieza, buen ointado , se muy bonito.
> 
> El Monumental de Lima se veria mas espectacular que el de Ecuador ya que que es mas grande en tribunas, en palcos, etc.


El Estadio Monumental esta limpio de residuos, despues de cada partido muchos hinchas voluntarios recogen los desperdicios de tribuna y es por iniciativa de Go Green Peru.

Lo que falta es un buen pintado de las tribunas 

Ademas se debe cambiar las sillas multicolores, estan viejas y de lejos cuando sale el sol por el resplandor parece que el estadio no tendria sillas, creo tendria que instalar nuevas sillas en las 4 tribunas de colores afines al club, puede ser rojo y crema o guinda y crema.
---------------------

Esta noticia del Estadio Nacional
Los eventos programados en el Estadio Nacional están en riesgo. El primer escenario deportivo del Perú no cuenta con un importante certificado de seguridad ITSE (Inspección Técnica de Seguridad en Edificaciones), lo que impediría que reciba las garantías para que se desarrollen partidos de fútbol, shows, entre otros eventos.

Dicha información, se dio a conocer en ESPN Perú en el marco del duelo de Sporting Cristal vs. Barcelona por la Copa Libertadores. Hasta el momento, el compromiso continental no está confirmado en el Estadio Nacional debido a este tema.
Fuente


El gerente de selecciones de la Federación Peruana de Fútbol, Antonio García Pye, aceptó que existe un problema que podría en riesgo el desarrollo del Perú vs Brasil en el Estadio Nacional, cotejo que se disputará en el marco de la segunda fecha de las Eliminatorias rumbo al Mundial de Qatar 2022.

"Haremos todos los esfuerzos para que el partido entre Perú y Brasil se realice en el Estadio Nacional. Nos hemos enterado del problema ya hace un tiempo. Otras opciones son el estadio Monumental y el estadio de Matute. Pero no quisiera adelantar opiniones", indicó el directivo a RPP.
Fuente


----------



## RoVi

*La iluminación del estadio quedó lista*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1227061843887316993


----------



## Indochine

Según se dio a conocer, el Estadio Nacional presentó más de un problema con su infraestructura, como falta de rampas de acceso para acceso a personas con discapacidad y también problemas con su techo que debe corregir para estar así en regla.

Y mientras dichos inconvenientes no se resuelven, el coloso de José Díaz no abrirá sus puertas, generando preocupación en Sporting Cristal que este día jueves 13 de febrero debe recibir ahí al Barcelona de Ecuador por la vuelta de la segunda fase de la Copa Libertadores.

En tanto que la Selección Peruana debe enfrentar el 31 de marzo a Brasil en el estadio Nacional, por la segunda fecha de las Eliminatorias sudamericanas. El Gerente, Antonio García Pye, no demoró en pronunciarse por lo sucedido y señaló que en la FPF tomarán cartas en el asunto para resolver este problema, aunque indicó que el técnico Ricardo Gareca no tendrá problemas en recibir al Scratch en otro escenario de la capital.
Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Se acaba de probar la nueva iluminación del estadio monumental de la Unsa y todo va quedando para el partido de vuelta ante Nacional de Potosí por la 
@Sudamericana
la potencia llega a 1500 lúmenes.
Vía los deportivos.








Fuente

La UNSA de Arequipa discrimina al Cusco FC. A Binacional le cobra 45 mil por alquiler de su Estadio y al equipo cusqueño 78, 300
Fuente
Esto debe ser por la nueva iluminacion


----------



## Legionario

Al final es la culpa del Cusco FC q sólito se perjudica ,se demoro en el colocado de sus luces LUX y ahora se vera perjudicado por jugar en una ciudad con una bastante altitud menor como Arequipa y un coste de alquiler del doble de la UNSA por el estadio


Mientras tanto MELGAR FUE EN UN 100% el que costeo y coloco en la UNSA las luces LEX y se le reintegrara la inversión con alquileres mas bajos de la Universidad por el concepto de estadio .







Con esto se puede decir que Tanto Melgar como la UNSA hicieron negocio .


----------



## McVier

Ahora sí es otra cosa, ese estadio era bien lugubre xD


----------



## Legionario

McVier said:


> Ahora sí es otra cosa, ese estadio era bien lugubre xD


Pero norte y sur seguirán siendo oscuuuras eso si xddd.


----------



## chikobestia

Que bueno por los estadios y su mejora en luces, eso mejorará notablemente la transmisión de los partidos, por fin podremos verlos en HD.


----------



## karlosystem

Las obras de mejoramiento en el estadio Miguel Grau de Piura estan paralizadas, el personal y obreros aducen que no se les paga desde diciembre 2019 y dan plazo al Gobierno Regional de Piura hasta este mes , luego de aquello tomaran acciones legales.
Atletico Grau seguira esperando jugar de local en su estadio.


----------



## crazytoxic

Votaron por Keiko, ya entiendo como son las cosas por aya...


----------



## karlosystem

video colgado hace tan solo 6 minutos :banana:


----------



## Legionario

chikobestia said:


> Que bueno por los estadios y su mejora en luces, eso mejorará notablemente la transmisión de los partidos, por fin podremos verlos en HD.


Es una vergüenza que la Liga 1 no exija como requisito primordial que todos los estadios cuenten con iluminación nocturna, ya es hora de ser mas PROFESIONAL en la máxima categoría del fútbol Peruano .


----------



## RoVi

Monumental de la UNSA - FBC Melgar vs. Nacional de Potosí por la Copa Sudamericana.


----------



## Indochine

Alianza Lima ya se encuentra en búsqueda de especialistas para lograr la ampliación de Matute de la mejor forma. La ambición de la dirigencia es que el Alejandro Villanueva tenga el estilo del Veltins Arena, casa del Schalke 04.
Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Alianza Lima confirmó el estadio que albergará sus partidos por la Copa Libertadores
La interrogante ha estado circulando en tienda íntima, pues no se sabía con exactitud si lo harían en el Alejandro Villanueva o en el estadio Nacional. ¿El motivo? Las luces de Matute no emitían lo mínimo que exigía la CONMEBOL (1000 lux).
Fuente

Pero la noticia no dice el estadio de alianza ya cumple con la iluminacion exigida por conmebol, supongo que ya esta conforme


----------



## Indochine

Inyector said:


> Me pasa lo mismo, me cuesta entenderlo.
> 
> Pasando a temas de estadios, no me sorprendería que Perú desista de realizar el Mundial Sub 17 del próximo año por varios motivos:
> 
> 
> Debido a la postergación de diversos eventos (olimpiadas, Eurocopa, Copa América, entre otros), el 2021 estaría cargado de muchos eventos; y dudo que la FIFA realiza/financiar tantas competiciones.
> La posible (casi confirmada) crisis económica que venga. El Estado difícilmente quiera invertir en la organización de un mundial, teniendo una recesión.
> Dada la coyuntura y sobretodo que aún el Gobierno no ha invertido nada aún en las remodelaciones de estadios (no se ha visto ninguna propuesta de remodelación de ningún estadio); creo que no sería mala idea plantear la postergación al 2022


Pienso lo mismo.
De casi 3 años solo entro al foro del celular y para escribir aca ahora tengo que activar 'modo escritorio' para que se vea familiar el foro.
Estadios en epoca de cuarentena
Estadio Nacional








Fuente

Estadio Alberto Gallardo








Fuente

Estadio Melgar








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

La U y Alianza pusieron su infraestructura a dispocisicion de las autoridades para apoyar contra el covid19








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪

Muy buenas imágenes. Siempre es agradable ver imágenes panorámicas, imágenes actuales👍


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪

Los trabajos que se habían anunciado en el estadio Inca Garcilaso, están prácticamente culminados.
Los trabajos comprendían instalar una nueva iluminación LED. Así mismo, 2 pantallas gigantes LED. El recinto cusqueño es ahora un verdadero estadio decente. Tiene múltiples ambientes interiores A1, tiene palcos VIP, es embutacado y tiene pantallas e ilumunación LED de alta tecnología 👌


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪

Yo creo que el estadio Inca Garcilaso ya es el 3er mejor estadio del país...Antes lo era el estadio Monumental de la UNSA. El recinto cusqueño ahora es mucho más equipado. Aunque ambos tienen buenos ambientes interiores, el del recinto cusqueño se ven de más calidad. Recientemente, se instaló una iluminación de alta potencia y tecnología (LED). Así como se instaló 2 pantallas gigantes LED.
El estadio Inca Garcilaso tiene, al igual que el estadio Nacional, acceso y servicios para personas con discapacidad en sus 4 tribunas. Incluyendo 2 ascensores que sirven para subir a los palcos VIP
Además el estadio arequipeño tiene butacas en solo un pequeño sector, mientras que el estadio cusqueño, en toda la tribuna Occidente y Oriente. 
Ojalá también implementen al estadio Monumental de la UNSA el embutacado en las tribunas Occidente y Oriente. Así como también, cambien el marcador electrónico que tiene por una pantalla gigante LED.


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪

Otro estadio que tuvo trabajos este año fue el estadio Guillermo Briceño que yo creo que tranquilamente ahora, está entre los 15 o hasta en los 10 mejores estadios del país. 
El recinto juliaqueño tiene también, ambientes interiores de calidad como en sus camerinos, en los servicios higiénicos, tópicos, y otras salas más, necesarias para torneos internacionales. Ahora tiene nueva iluminación artificial. También tiene palcos y una pantalla LED que siempre se ve bien para un estadio ✌


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪

NUEVOS ESTADIOS EN ESTOS AÑOS.
Si tan solo lo hubieran construido un poco más grandes 😣😣...Lo tienen todo en infraestructura, pero en cuanto a aforo, en cuanto a capacidad, hubiese gustado que sean más grandes.
Bueno, igual siempre es bueno construir o remodelar recintos deportivos para el desarrollo de la región y del país 👍








Estadio Jorge Cabanillas Cabrera (Amarilis, Huánuco) 11.000 espectadores








Estadio Andrés Bedoya Días (Ate, Lima) 7.000 espectadores








Estadio Modelo de Ilave (Ilave, Puno) 13.500 espectadores


----------



## Indochine

Estadio municipal Facundo Ramírez Aguilar de Ventailla (mercado itinerante de la chacra a la olla por la cuarentena para facilitar a los vecinos realizar sus compra respetando los protocolos de seguridad contra el covi-19)








Fuente

Estadio Monumental (ultimo partido -nadie pensaba- antes de la cuarentena - Universitario 2 Alianza Lima 0)








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## PeruGian10

Sobre el estadio Inca Garcilaso de Cusco, se instalarán butacas en las tribunas norte y sur también? Disculpen si no estoy tan informado


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪

@PeruGian10 
Nunca se habló de poner butacas en las tribunas norte y sur. Solo en occidente y oriente. No hace falta y por eso también nunca fue un tema para discutir.
Y es normal que estadios donde hace de local equipos populares o grandes como el Cienciano, sus tribunas norte y sur no estén embutacadas porque en esas tribunas están la hinchada que va a alentar, a saltar. Osea casi nunca se sientan. No es necesario poner butacas en esas tribunas. Y si se ponen, son butacas sin respaldar como en el estadio Nacional que su tribuna Occidente y Oriente tiene butacas con respaldar y otras incluso butacas abatibles bastante cómodas, pero en Norte y Sur solo hay butacas sin respaldar...


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪

🏟⚽⚽🏟


----------



## Legionario

Y van a techar o no el Garclaso? , con un techado quedaria ufff


----------



## skyperu34

Excelente y muy detallada compilación de fotos de estadios peruanos! Me encantó!


----------



## Inyector

Como estructura, me parece bastante bueno el estadio de Cuzco. Pero en lo estético, no me gustan esos colores (muy ecendidos, por no decir chillones). En cuanto a las pantallas (que tampoco son tan grandes), siempre he pensado que mejor se ubican en el centro de las tribunas populares.

Me llama la atención sobre cómo harán para mantener la iluminación, cuando techen (espero que ocurra) el estadio. Lo normal es que las luminarias se instalen sobre la estructura del techo, y lo normal es que vaya a lo largo del techo (circundando la cancha).


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪

@Inyector







Esas estructuras para la iluminación es seguro que sean desmontables para cuando se decida techar el estadio (que creo que será dentro de no menos de 3 o 4 años) y sus pantallas si estoy de acuerdo que debieron ser en el centro de las tribunas populares pero igual el recinto ya cuenta con pantallas gigantes LED (aunque no tan gigantes, pero igual se ven bien y tampoco son chicas, son ideales para el estadio)


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪

Es así 👑🦠 > 🏟⚽⚽🏟


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪




----------



## Indochine

Estadios que son sede del mercado itinerante de la chacra a la olla

Estadio Alberto Gallardo








Fuente

Estadio Mariano Melgar de Breña








Fuente

Estadio San Genaro de Chorrillos (debio ser area verde) eso es deforme








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio San Marcos en construccion








Fuente

Estadio Monumental esta de aniversario








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Fotos del Estadio Monumental U








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva

















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Impresionante toma del Estadio Monumental U y el promontorio del cerro de Puruchuco








Fuente

El Estadio Monumental de la UNSA es bien empinada y de fondo el Volcán Misti








Fuente

Otra más del Estadio Monumental de la UNSA








Fuente

Estadio Melgar (1955)








Fuente

Estadio Garcilaso

















Fuente

Estadio Miguel Grau (callao) por fuera








Fuente

Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao por dentro








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

El Estadio Nacional es el estadio de Perú con más partidos de Copa Libertadores y el tercero en Sudamérica








Fuente

A falta de fotos nuevas, algunas inéditas antes de la pandemia
Estadio Monumental








Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva 'matute'








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos








está foto demuestra que si se puede instalar sillas con espaldar en todo el estadio
Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Más fotos de estadios de Perú
El Monumental en la final de la Copa Libertadores








Fuente


















Fuente









Fuente










Fuente









Fuente



















Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Garcilaso








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Atlético de la VIDENA








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio San Marcos








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Monumental








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U por la Conmebol Libertadores









La Conmebol Libertadores público fotos del Estadio Monumental como la casa de la gloria eterna



























Por el Aniversario 20 del Estadio Monumental U, Green Power público fotos inéditas de los trabajos en el campo de los inicios del estadio y fotos actuales






















































La cancha del Estadio Nacional el 15 de junio, foto de Green Power









Green Power ya está que trabaja en el Estadio Nacional


















Estadio de Atletismo de la videna, foto de Green Power


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Nacional en diseño








Fuente

Estas fechas son historicas para el Estadio Nacional
26/07/2019
A un año de la inauguración de los Juegos Panamericanos Lima 2019
El Estadio Nacional lució asi





















































Fuente









Fuente

25/07/11
Hace 9 años: el remodelado Estadio Nacional volvía a abrir sus puertas con un empate 0-0 entre las Sub-20 de Perú y España. 🇵🇪⚔🇪🇸⁣
⁣
XI de Perú: Cáceda; Dávila, Duarte, Schuler, Trujillo; Romero, Velarde, Hurtado, Bazán, Cueva; Soto. https://t.co/5I3VdZLcyB

25/07/2004
Hace 16 años Brasil gana la 41ª edición de la Copa América Perú 2004, con sede en el Estadio Nacional, Lima, al derrotar por marcador de 4-2 en tiros de penal, luego de empatar 2-2, a la selección de Argentina, obteniendo así, su 7º título continental.


https://t.co/PdHcOKOeS1



25/07/1964
El *Estadio Nacional*, con un histórico partido amistoso entre *Sporting Cristal* y el *FC Barcelona de España*, reabrió sus puertas al fútbol profesional el 25 de julio de 1964 luego de la tragedia del 24 de mayo que dejó un saldo de más de 300 muertos.
El partido terminó 2 a 2

















Fuente
-----------------

Di Stefano, acompañado de los rojiblancos Peiro y Collar, escucha el himno nacional ante del amistoso Peru-España jugado el 10 de julio de 1960 en el estadio Nacional de Lima. Perú 1 España 3








Fuente

Estadio Monumental








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos de los estadios monumentales del pais! Sacando pecho como siempre!


----------



## Indochine

Más fotos del Estadio Nacional en la inauguración de los Juegos Panamericanos Lima 2019








Fuente



































Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Feliz 28 de julio 🇵🇪








Fuente

Los estadios que serán sedes de la fase 1








Fuente

Siendo rigurosid es el campo N°2 de la Videna


----------



## McVier

Volvió el Iván Elías Moreno !!


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪

Al final se decidió no contar con el estadio Monumental por los problemas administrativos de Universitario...una pena porque supongo que era mejor una sede más. Y era un estadio con las condiciones y comodidades óptimas y al final nada...


----------



## Renan 🐯🐯💪

Indochine said:


> Más fotos del Estadio Nacional en la inauguración de los Juegos Panamericanos Lima 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente


🇵🇪🇵🇪💪


----------



## McVier

¿Alguien sabe si se reiniciaron o al menos iniciaron las obras para los estadios del mundial sub-17 que se supone se harían en Perú el próximo año?


----------



## Indochine

El Estadio Nacional en 1971








Fuente
Me parece que el estadio de alianza se ve solo pampa, recordar que ese estadio se inauguró en 1974


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente









Fuente


















Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Siguiente página


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Garcilaso








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Monumental de la UNSA (maqueta con pista atlética)








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U

















Fuente









Fuente































































Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Lolo Fernandez

















Fuente


----------



## Victor23peru

Buenas fotos!  Bien por nuestros estadios grandes!


----------



## chikobestia

Del Lolo nunca se debieron mover, se hubiera podido hacer algo como el estadio de Emelec, pero me imagino que el desastroso de Gonzales ya tenía otros planes.


----------



## Indochine

chikobestia said:


> Del Lolo nunca se debieron mover, se hubiera podido hacer algo como el estadio de Emelec, pero me imagino que el desastroso de Gonzales ya tenía otros planes.


No hay espacio para ampliar el Lolo Fernandez, por algo sus tribunas sur y oriente estaban limitadas por las calles y no se podían completar de todas las graderías, para mí el Monumental está bien, un estadio amplio y aporta a la infraestructura deportiva del Perú.


----------



## Indochine

El Estadio Nacional








Fuente

La VIDENA y el estadio Atlético

















Fuente

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alberto Gallardo








Fuente









Fuente

El Estadio Alberto Gallardo desde la autopista elevada de la línea amarilla








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente



























Fuente













































Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional en 1992 - tribuna occidente








Fuente

Estadio Nacional en 2020 - la misma tribuna occidente








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente

Estadio San Marcos








Fuente

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental de la UNSA y el volcán Misti








Fuente

Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental de la UNSA








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alberto Gallardo








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Lolo Fernandez


























Antiguad tribunas oriente y sur
Fuente de las fotos de archivo

Aniversario Estadio Lolo Fernandez








Fuente

Aniversario Estadio Monumental








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Fotos actuales del Monumental












































Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Foenix31

ESTADIO DE ATLETISMO DE TRUJILLO


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente

Estadio Monumental U

















Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente


----------



## Alibiza-1014

El estadio de atletismo de Trujillo se ve muy bien, creo que es solo el segundo en el pais, despues del de la Videna, (el que se uso para los Panamericanos). Me parece muy bien tener estadios para uso exclusivo del atletismo. Donde se pueden hacer competencias atleticas por todos, colegios, y toda la ciudadania en general, eso si hay que mantenerlos.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de la Universidad Naciónal Mayor de San Marcos








Fuente
Le faltaría una pista de calentamiento, si hablamos de competencia de carreras en la pista atlética, y para fútbol, muchos piden ya el cambio a césped natural


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Foenix31 said:


> ESTADIO DE ATLETISMO DE TRUJILLO
> View attachment 698345​


Creo que el estadio se llama Chan Chan o me estoy confundiendo? De las pocas obras importantes que dejó los Juegos Bolivarianos en Trujillo.

Sería interesante ver un estadio de atletismo en Huancayo, se supone que es la ciudad donde entrenan nuestros fondistas y el de Ocopilla da algo de pena, además que no lo pueden usar cuando Sport Huancayo juega de local.


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Indochine said:


> Estadio de la Universidad Naciónal Mayor de San Marcos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente
> Le faltaría una pista de calentamiento, si hablamos de competencia de carreras en la pista atlética, y para fútbol, muchos piden ya el cambio a césped natural


Yo tenía el sueño de verlo refaccionado a un nivel decente, que permitiera soñar con ver un Mundial de Atletismo o fechas de Golden League en Perú. Por las puras, el sueño me duró menos que equipo peruano en torneo internacional.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional

















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Miguel Grau del callao








Fuente


----------



## MicroX

Qué pasó con el Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura?


----------



## Indochine

MicroX said:


> Qué pasó con el Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura?


Ni idea, poca información


----------



## aqpboy18

No hay otro estadio?


----------



## chamo

Hay muchos, es cuestión de buscar. Te animas?


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional en 1960








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Iván Elías Moreno








Fuente


----------



## MAHS1989

Personalmente si perú quiere tener miniestadios decentes de entre 10-20k en sus ciudades menores para uso de futbol, deberian usar el modelo del estadio temuco, de chile:






o tambien usar el modelo del estadio la paz, de mexico:






Tambien si quieren hacer estadios de tipo multiusos (futbol y atletismo), deberian seguir el modelo del estadio francisco escobar, que queda en palmira, colombia; posee una capacidad de 15k, aqui un link:






saludos desde colombia


----------



## MAHS1989

Por cierto si quieren saber mas sobre escenarios deportivos de su país y también el resto de latinoamerica, vean estos links de youtube:









LATINOAMERICA ESTADIOS


UNA RECOPILACIÓN SOBRE LOS ESCENARIOS DEPORTIVOS PRINCIPALES MAS RELEVANTES EN LATINOAMÉRICA.




www.youtube.com













LATINOAMERICA ESTADIOS: BEISBOL


UNA RECOPILACIÓN SOBRE LOS ESCENARIOS DEPORTIVOS ALTERNATIVOS MAS RELEVANTES EN LATINOAMÉRICA.




www.youtube.com





Espero que les sea de su agrado, saludos desde colombia


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Jean_Pierre said:


> Yo tenía el sueño de verlo refaccionado a un nivel decente, que permitiera soñar con ver un Mundial de Atletismo o fechas de Golden League en Perú. Por las puras, el sueño me duró menos que equipo peruano en torneo internacional.


Así es, una verdadera remodelación, y que se vea los cambios en las 4 tribunas


----------



## Indochine

Siguiente página


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U


























Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva 'matute'








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Iván Elías Moreno








Fuente



























Fuente



























Fuente


















Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Garcilaso en época de pandemia

















Fuente

Estadio Monumental de la UNSA








Fuente

Estadio Monumental de la UNSA en la Copa América Peru 2004








Fuente

Estadio Monumental de la UNSA en construcción








Fuente


----------



## Legionario

Imágines ineditas esas últimas 2 de la UNSA


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental de Condebamba








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Los Chankas








Fuente


----------



## Romeo2201

Firme, que rico estadio es ese. Buen paisaje entre nubes , cerros verdes y arboles frondosos. Y el estadio en si, bien cuidado.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente









Fuente

El último partido del año en la Liga 1, cristal y la U empatan y el Sporting Cristal se corona campeón del fútbol peruano.

Aún así se vienen emocionantes partidos de la Liga 2 para definir al equipo que subirá a la Liga 1


----------



## Indochine

Un día como hoy en 1974 con un cuadrangular internacional (Alianza - Independiente de Avellaneda - Universitario - Nacional de Montevideo) se inauguró el Estadio Alejandro Villanueva del alianza lima, el estadio tambien es conocido como matute, el cuadrangular lo ganó Universitario de Deportes, clásico rival de Alianza Lima


En 1951 el presidente Manuel Odria donó el terreno donde se erigiría el estadio blanquiazul (terreno que pertenecía al Estado Peruano). El 15 de febrero de 1951, conmemorando el cincuentenario del club, el general Odría colocó la primera piedra de lo que sería el nuevo recinto del club. No obstante, problemas económicos hicieron que el proyecto se alarge.









Fuente

En 1953 Alianza Lima inició el proceso de desalojo de viviendas rústicas que ocupaban los terrenos que le habían sido cedidos por el Estado para la construcción del estadio de Matute.

Recién el 11 de abril de 1966 se inició formalmente la etapa de construcción del estadio con una conferencia de prensa. El ingeniero uruguayo Walter Lavalleja fue el encargado de llevar a cabo el proyecto.

Sin embargo, problemas económicos, retrasaron nuevamente la construcción y a fines de mayo de 1969 empezaron las obras.

El 6 de junio de 1972, el Gobierno emitió un Decreto Ley donde se le otorgó al club la propiedad del terreno, que hasta entonces lo tenía en usufructo. De esta forma, el club pudo solicitar un préstamo para terminar de construir el recinto.

*Fotos de la construccióndel Estadio de Alianza Lima*






















































































Fuente

Fotos actuales del Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao
















Fuente
Tiene espacio para ampliar las actuales tribunas y encima construir una bandeja


----------



## Indochine

Estoy que actualizo la página de inicio de este tema, con fotos actuales de los estadios, ciudad por ciudad, a lo muchos 2 fotos por estadio y con un link como fuente de cada foto.
Además de poner como un índice año por año, como pasa el tiempo,

----------
ya viene el 2021, esperemos ver más obras en los estadios de Perú.

*La pandemia del coronavirus sigue afectando al fútbol y en esta oportunidad directamente al Perú, ya que la FIFA decidió postergar el Mundial Sub 17, que debía disputarse en el año 2021 en nuestro país.

El magno evento se llevará a cabo ahora en el año 2023, *manteniendo a Perú como país organizador del mismo. Así también, Conmebol decidió postergar el Sudamericano clasificatorio a dicho certamen, que iba a realizarse en Ecuador en el mes de marzo
Fuente

Estadio Atlético de la VIDENA en los juegos Panamericanos Lima 2019








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Mansiche








Fuente

Estadio Chan Chan en Trujillo








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Se dio luz verde para la construcción del Estadio Félix Castillo Tardío de Chincha*








Un nuevo escenario es el que tendrá la costa sur-central del Perú. Y es que este martes el *Gobierno Regional de Chincha* consiguió que se declare viable la construcción del *Estadio Félix Castillo Tardío* ya que ha obtenido luz verde de parte del Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF).
"Ya hay interés de parte de una empresa que quiere participar en la construcción del* Estadio Félix Castillo Tardió*", fue lo que sostuvo el gobernador regional Javier Gallegos Barrientos. La obra tendrá una inversión aproximada de 41 millones de soles.
Hay que tener en cuenta que el Estadio Félix Castillo Tardío resultó seriamente afectado por el terremoto de 2007 que tuvo como epicentro la costa central del Perú.
Fuente


----------



## McVier

Indochine said:


> *Se dio luz verde para la construcción del Estadio Félix Castillo Tardío de Chincha*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un nuevo escenario es el que tendrá la costa sur-central del Perú. Y es que este martes el *Gobierno Regional de Chincha* consiguió que se declare viable la construcción del *Estadio Félix Castillo Tardío* ya que ha obtenido luz verde de parte del Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF).
> "Ya hay interés de parte de una empresa que quiere participar en la construcción del* Estadio Félix Castillo Tardió*", fue lo que sostuvo el gobernador regional Javier Gallegos Barrientos. La obra tendrá una inversión aproximada de 41 millones de soles.
> Hay que tener en cuenta que el Estadio Félix Castillo Tardío resultó seriamente afectado por el terremoto de 2007 que tuvo como epicentro la costa central del Perú.
> Fuente


Que buena noticia, al fin nuevos escenarios. Y ojalá que se puedan remodelar y butaquear los estadios del norte, desde el Miguel Grau en Piura, hasta el Mansiche, entre otros.


----------



## Indochine

McVier said:


> Que buena noticia, al fin nuevos escenarios. Y ojalá que se puedan remodelar y butaquear los estadios del norte, desde el Miguel Grau en Piura, hasta el Mansiche, entre otros.


Publicaciones que presenta el Gobierno Regional de Ica, el futuro estadio Félix Castillo Tardío





















































Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Más imágenes del futuro estadio Félix Castillo Tardío de Chincha



































Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano (aún en construcción sirve para el examen de admisión)
















































































Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Hortensia Lorena Viuda de Guillen “Nogalpampa” en Urubamba








Fuente

Estadio Municipal Francisco Tamayo de Huayabamba








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Cristo el Señor, Campo Josdic en Cajamarca (Club Deportivo Cristiano José Sabogal Diéguez Cajamarca)








Fuente

Estadio Aliardo Soria de Pucallpa








Fuente Lamentablementetiene césped sintético

Estadio Municipal de Chorrillos - la cancha de los muertos








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Manuel Mesones muro de Bagua








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio IPD de Huancavelica








Fuente

Estadio IPD de Moyobamba








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Siguiente página


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de Bernal en la provincia de Sechura, Piura








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente


----------



## iyaki

Estadio Elías Aguirre en Chiclayo.

_A la espera de una buena remodelación_


----------



## Indochine

El Estadio Elías Aguirre merece una buena remodelación


----------



## McVier

¿Y en qué quedo las remodelaciones que se iban a hacer a los estadios del norte?


----------



## Indochine

McVier said:


> ¿Y en qué quedo las remodelaciones que se iban a hacer a los estadios del norte?


El Elías Aguirre, el Miguel Grau, necesitan urgente césped natural, y más mejoras, el Mansiche igual, su gras natural está en mal estado


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente









Fuente
Esa pista atlética ocupa espacio inservible, se debería hundir la cancha y aumentar más graderías a las 4 tribunas
Estas fotos no son de este año, son nuevas en este foro y se ve bien cada detalle de las tribunas sillas pista atlética, etc


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal José Céspedes Bravo, en la localidad de Salaverry, departamento de La Libertad








Fuente
Esta foto es un poco antigua, existe pocas fotos, cuenta con unas tribunas pequeñas, tiene espacio para una cancha grande, tribunas, etc. ojalá se encuentre en mejores condiciones


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de Huamachuco








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente










Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de Angasmarca, en la provincia de Santiago de Chuco, Departamento de La Libertad








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Tupac Amaru en el distrito de Sicuani, provincia de Canchis, departamento de Cusco








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente
Desde el año pasado el campo de juego luce descuidado, supongo debe ser problemas por prioridad en la pandemia. Fuente


----------



## Indochine

El Estadio Nacional con tribunas de madera al fondo de la foto y la inauguración de piscina nippon, que fue un regalo de la sociedad japonesa en 1935, por los 400 años de la ciudad de Lima








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Nacional en 1943 y la Piscina Nippon








Fuente

Construcción del estadio de cemento (se inauguró en 1952) y la piscina nippon








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de Mollendo

















Fuente



























Fuente

Tribuna del antiguo estadio municipal de Mollendo








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de la Escuela Naval del Perú, en la Punta, Callao








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de Casa Grande en el departamento de La Libertad








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio San Marcos en 1953








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de Sachaca, en Arequipa








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Víctor Montoya Segura en la ciudad de Jaén








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Siguiente página


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de Pumamarka



































Fuente
Pumamarka, centro poblado ubicado en el distrito de San Sebastian, Provincia de Cusco, Departamento de Cusco.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de Nasca








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal Hildebrando Salazar Saavedra de Lamas, Departamento de San Martín








Fuente









Fuente
Actualmente en obras


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal San Luis, en Bagua Grande, Provincia de Utcubamba, Departamento de Amazonas


























Fuente



























Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de Colquepata en fase de construcción



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=165670525246906



Según el vídeo, el estadio contará con un campo de césped natural, 100m x 50m, dentro de las medidas oficial a FIFA, pero no para jugar partidos internacionales


















Fuente

Recordemos que está obra se habló el 2017 Fuente








Fuente

El distrito de Colquepata se encuentra en la provincia de Paucartambo, departamento de Cusco.

Las medidas según la FIFA para un partido local
Largo: 90 metros a 120 metros
Ancho: 45 metros a 90 metros
Las medidas para compromisos internacionales:
Largo: 100 metros a 110 metros
Ancho: Mínimo 64 metros a 75 metros
Recomendado 105 x 68


----------



## Indochine

Estadio del colegio 50421 Augusto Salazar Bondy, en el distrito de Colquepata, provincia de Paucartambo, departamento de Cusco

















Fuente


----------



## yony09

Indochine said:


> Estadio Paolo Guerrero, en El Tambo, Huancayo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente
> Este estadio antes se llamo estadio cahuide? El estadio forma parte del multideportivo Paolo Guerrero.
> Se oyen quejas que ya estaba en abandono antes de la pandemia, además que ese campo de fútbol ni cumple con las medidas reglamentarias para competencias internacionales


Si antes se llamaba Cahuide, solo el estadio se llama Paolo Guerrero, todo el complejo se denomina Polideportivo La Esperanza, según los medios de comunicación si tiene las medidas reglamentarias, solo lo usan para que practiquen fulbito los vecinos del lugar y zonas aledañas, nunca fue usado para competencias, ni siquiera para la etapa distrital de Copa Perú.












Indochine said:


> Ni siquiera es de la zona 😅 xD





Nicochu said:


> Que nombre tan ... Nosé ._.
> Paolo Guerrero jajaja xD


Sobre el nombre, lo hicieron con fines electorales, el alcalde de El Tambo de ese entonces quería ser gobernador regional de Junín, pero en las elecciones regionales 2018 solo llegó al 2%.

En la inauguración asistieron el hermano de Paolo: Julio "Coyote" Rivera, Roberto "Chorri" Palacios y Henry "Pato" Quinteros.




































En imágenes: así fue inauguración de estadio 'Paolo Guerrero' (FOTOS)


Danzas, demostración de taekwondo, baño de popularidad y partido de exhibición




diariocorreo.pe


----------



## Indochine

yony09 said:


> Si antes se llamaba Cahuide, solo el estadio se llama Paolo Guerrero, todo el complejo se denomina Polideportivo La Esperanza, según los medios de comunicación si tiene las medidas reglamentarias, solo lo usan para que practiquen fulbito los vecinos del lugar y zonas aledañas, nunca fue usado para competencias, ni siquiera para la etapa distrital de Copa Perú.
> 
> Sobre el nombre, lo hicieron con fines electorales, el alcalde de El Tambo de ese entonces quería ser gobernador regional de Junín, pero en las elecciones regionales 2018 solo llegó al 2%.
> 
> En la inauguración asistieron el hermano de Paolo: Julio "Coyote" Rivera, Roberto "Chorri" Palacios y Henry "Pato" Quinteros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En imágenes: así fue inauguración de estadio 'Paolo Guerrero' (FOTOS)
> 
> 
> Danzas, demostración de taekwondo, baño de popularidad y partido de exhibición
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diariocorreo.pe


Gracias por la información, interesante


----------



## yony09

nerito naramá said:


> Ese estadio Paolo Guerrero de Huancayo es donde jugaba el Sport Aguila?


Nunca jugó ahí.

La etapa distrital y provincial lo juega en el estadio municipal de Huancán (distrito huancaíno ubicado a 7 Km al sur del centro de la ciudad):










La etapa regional y nacional lo juega en los estadios: Huancayo y Castilla de El Tambo:

Foto de las semifinales de Copa Perú 2014 en el estadio Castilla, donde minutos después un jugador de Sport Águila recibiría un rayo.












https://laprensa.peru.com/deportes/noticia-copa-peru-rayo-huancayo-joao-contreras-sport-aguila-vs-fuerza-minera-36030


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de la comunidad de Sipascancha Alta, distrito de Colquepata, provincia de Paucartambo, departamento de Cusco


























Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Union de Chocopia, distrito de Colquepata, provincia de Paucartambo, departamento de Cusco








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de Sunchubamba, distrito de Challabamba, provincia de Paucartambo, departamento de Cusco



































Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio municipal de Paucartambo, capital de la Provincia de Paucartambo, departamento de Cusco












































Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal, en Pilcopata, capital del distrito de Kosñipata, provincia de Paucartambo, departamento de Cusco








Fuente


















Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de Paucartambo, a diferencia de los anteriores estadios que eran de la provincia de Paucartambo en Cusco, este estadio en construcción, en el anexo de Cacara del distrito de Paucartambo, provincia de Pasco, departamento de Pasco





















































Fuente



























Fuente

Debió ser pasto natural la cancha


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Héroes de San Ramón, en Cajamarca, año 1973








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de Pallanchacra, provincia de Pasco, departamento de Pasco








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente



















Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal del distrito de Yanahuanca, provincia de Daniel Alcides Carrión, departamento de Pasco


























Fuente









Fuente









Fuente

En construcción, remodelación








Fuente









Fuente

Estadio Yanahuanca en 1974








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal del distrito de Tapuc, provincia de Daniel Alcides Carrión, departamento de Pasco

















Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Siguiente página


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de Maucacalle, distrito de Tamburco en Abancay, Departamento de Apurímac








Fuente


















Fuente


















Fuente



























Fuente



























Fuente









Fuente

Perú es un país fascinante lleno de estadios en diferentes regiones, valles y mesetas


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Universitario en la ciudad del Cusco








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## rafo18

Hay buenos estadios para ser un pais tan mediocre en lo futbolistico xD


----------



## Indochine

rafo18 said:


> Hay buenos estadios para ser un pais tan mediocre en lo futbolistico xD


Es que es indiferente por tan malos manejos dirigenciales, como es posible que el campeón de la copa Perú suba a primera, sin pasar por la segunda división

Además no solo es estadios también las sedes de entrenamiento para las divisiones formativas

A lo que voy es que en cada pueblo del Perú profundo siempre se verá estadios de fútbol, no necesitas ir a una ciudad grande
-------------------------

Estadio de Habaspata Pucyura, distrito de Vilcabamba, provincia de La Convención, departamento de Cusco








Fuente









Como mercado itinerante en la pandemia
Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal del distrito de Pucyura, provincia de Anta, en Cusco








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente



















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal del cacerio de Limatambo, provincia de Anta, Departamento de Cusco








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal del centro poblado de Vilcabamba, también lo llaman Estadio Reglamentario, distrito de Vilcabamba, provincia de La Convención, departamento de Cusco


























Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alberto Díaz Vega, del distrito de Anta, provincia de Anta, departamento de Cusco

















Fuente









Fuente



























Fuente

El estadio en 1985








Fuente


----------



## rafo18

Lo preocupante es cuando priorizan un estadio, a un sistema de agua y desagüe o el asfaltado de vías.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de Macusani, capital de la provincia de Carabaya, departamento de Puno








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de Asillo, provincia de Azángaro, departamento de Puno


























Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal Roberto Barriga Choquehuanca de Laraqueri, capital del distrito de Pichacani, provincia de Puno, departamento de Puno


























Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de Acora en construcción








Fuente
Acora es un distrito de la provincia de Puno, departamento de Puno


----------



## Indochine

Yauri, capital del distrito de Espinar, provincia de Espinar, departamento de Cusco
Yauri para el 2015 tenía 29772 habitantes
Estadio Municipal de Espinar, capacidad de 12 mil espectadores, en la ciudad de Yauri








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio manuel Prado, otro estadios en la ciudad de Yauri.








Hasta hace poco se encontraba en abandono, fuente

Pero ahora ya se encuentra en obras la construcción del nuevo estadio Manuel Prado








Fuente


















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Politécnico Regional de los Andes, en Juliaca, Puno. También conocido como estadio chancalata








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Carlos Peschiera, en La Merced








Fuente








































































Fuente









Fuente

La Merced es la capital del distrito de Chanchamayo y la provincia de Chanchamayo, situada en el departamento de Junín


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de La Merced








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Municipal de San Ramón








Fuente









Fuente

Estadio de la mina, sector el milagro, San Ramón, Chanchamayo








Fuente









Fuente









Así será su nueva tribuna Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Hasta donde puede llegar el fanatismo, la violencia, 30 desadaptados identificados como barristas del cristal entraron al Monumental y decapitaron la imagen de Lolo Fernandez
Fuente

Hace unos dias en el estadio Alberto Gallardo desadaptados barristas de la U hicieron pintas
Fuente

El año pasado barristas de cristal quemaron las afueras de Campomar
Fuente
Esperemos que pare la violencia, los desadaptados no pueden ganar


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente



























Fuente


----------



## karlosystem

Perú tiene buenos estadios para la Copa Libertadores, lo que no tiene sn buenos equipos que lo represente, pero eso es otro tema


----------



## Indochine

Estadio El Coloso de Yanacancha en Cerro de Pasco








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Daniel Alcides Carrión en Cerro de Pasco








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente

Terreno donde en un futuro se construiriá el estadio Monumental








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental de la UNSA








Fuente




























Capacidad 40370 o 40870 espectadores








Fuente



























Fuente

Capacidad 40 mil espectadores (aforo 40?70 personas)








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente


----------



## Alibiza-1014

La mejor foto que he visto del Estadio Monumental de la U, aunque lo unico que me gustaria ver, es areas verdes a su alrededor. Del estadio de la UNSA de Arequipa, se necesita una renovación urgente, modernizarlo totalmente. En si, es un bonito estadio, pero ya es hora de su modernización, aunque claro, con la pandemia y otros gastos más urgentes, no creo que suceda en el corto tiempo.


----------



## Indochine

Alibiza-1014 said:


> La mejor foto que he visto del Estadio Monumental de la U, aunque lo unico que me gustaria ver, es areas verdes a su alrededor. Del estadio de la UNSA de Arequipa, se necesita una renovación urgente, modernizarlo totalmente. En si, es un bonito estadio, pero ya es hora de su modernización, aunque claro, con la pandemia y otros gastos más urgentes, no creo que suceda en el corto tiempo.


Si existe un proyecto para más áreas verdes en el Monumental








Gogreenperu

El estadio de la Universidad Nacional San Agustín necesita una pista atlética nueva y sillas, asientos en las tribunas oriente y occidente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Patarcocha en Cerro de Pasco








fuente


----------



## MAHS1989

Por cierto si quieren saber mas sobre escenarios deportivos de su país y también el resto de latinoamerica, vean estos links de youtube:









LATINOAMERICA ESTADIOS


UNA RECOPILACIÓN SOBRE LOS ESCENARIOS DEPORTIVOS PRINCIPALES MAS RELEVANTES EN LATINOAMÉRICA.




www.youtube.com













LATINOAMERICA ESTADIOS: BEISBOL


UNA RECOPILACIÓN SOBRE LOS ESCENARIOS DEPORTIVOS ALTERNATIVOS MAS RELEVANTES EN LATINOAMÉRICA.




www.youtube.com





Espero que les sea de su agrado, saludos desde colombia


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Una mas del Monumental








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional

















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio del distrito de Huachon, Huaguruncho, Departamento de Pasco, Provincia de Pasco,








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente










Fuente









Fuente

Estadio del centro poblado de Quiparacra, barrio de Agochinchan, distrito de Huachon, provincia de Pasco
2019

















Fuente

2015

















Fuente

2014, año de construcción e inauguración








Fuente









Fuente

En 2013








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Foto de un estadio en Cerro de Pasco, año 1891, impresionante, buscaré más fuentes para corroborar la fecha, es histórico, ni en Lima se ve una foto así con estadio lleno en el siglo XIX








Fuente

Estadio de Patarcocha en la ciudad de Cerro de Pasco, se desconoce el año








Fuente


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Esos estadios de pueblos entre las montañas son un sueño... El paisaje le gana a la precariedad de algunos.


----------



## Indochine

Dimas de Porres said:


> Esos estadios de pueblos entre las montañas son un sueño... El paisaje le gana a la precariedad de algunos.


Así es, estadios bien llamativos


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente


















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental








Ayer 19 de mayo realizamos la visita de campo al cerro Puruchuco junto a Ministerio de Cultura del Perú Municipalidad Distrital de Ate Sedapal para iniciar la elaboración del expendiente técnico del Proyecto de arborización🌳 de Go Green Perú 

#GoGreenPeru #AdoptaUnArbol #reforestacion #PlantaUnArbol #SiembraFuturo #conservaciondesuelo #MinisterioDelAmbiente #Ate
Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental
























Drone sobre el monumental de misterquique


----------



## Indochine

Estadio San Marcos y la Isla San Lorenzo

















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental








Fuente


















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

La nueva estatua de Lolo Fernandez en el Estadio Monumental








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Pasando por el Estadio Monumental, tome está foto


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao








Fuente









Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Olímpico de la Universidad de San Marcos








Fuente









Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Iván Elías Moreno de Villa el Salvador








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

En esta foto del estadio de alianza, el Alejandro Villanueva, se ve la altura que excavación para hundir la cancha, parte de la tribuna debajo del suelo








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alberto Gallardo








Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U








Fuente ➡ Conmebol Libertadores por el aniversario 21 del Monumental


----------



## Indochine

El Monumental en maqueta

















Fuente


----------



## Indochine

Next...


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Ataura* | Junín | Provincia: Jauja | Distrito: Ataura 



































fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio de la I.E Manuel González Prada* | Ancash | Provincia: Huari | Distrito: Huari








fuente


















fuente


















fuente


















fuente
Estadio de la Institución Educativa Manuel González Prada,
cancha de césped sintético.

Fue remodelado y entregado en octubre del 2019, una foto de como se veía en 2018, al parecer con la remodelación redujeron el ancho de la cancha

















fuente

Capacidad para 2.000 espectadores; camerinos, baños, dos cabinas de transmisión para la prensa y dos áreas para banca para suplentes.
Medidas minimas
largo 100 METROS
ancho 45 metros

esta dentro de las medidas para un partido de futbol segun FIFA:
Largo: 90 metros - 120 metros
Ancho: 45 metros - 90 metros

Las medidas para compromisos internacionales:
Largo: 100 metros - 110 metros
Ancho: Mínimo 64 metros - 75 metros.

En terrenos de juego donde se vayan a celebrar partidos de alto nivel deportivo se recomienda que las dimensiones del mismo sean de 105 m x 68 m. Estas dimensiones son obligatorias en partidos de competiciones finales de la Copa Mundial de la FIFA y de competencias oficiales

Para practica de futbol en la zona, en este estadio se juega la Copa Perú a nivel de Huari, al igual que en el estadio de Acopalca.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Rubén Alfaro Guardia* | Ancash | Provincia: Huari | Distrito: San Marcos


























fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio del Centro Poblado de Acopalca* | Ancash| Provincia: Huari | Distrito: Huari








fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio del Centro Poblado de Acopalca* (ex hacienda Acopalca) | Junin | Provincia: Huancayo | Distrito: Huancayo 








fuente


----------



## Indochine

el 30 de julio el Estadio Monumental de la UNSA cumplio 25 años








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Manzana Pampa* - Ancash | Provincia: Mariscal Luzuriaga | Distrito: Piscobamba 

















fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio de la localidad de Chárac* - Ancash | Provincia: Mariscal Luzuriaga | Distrito: Lucma 





















































fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio del colegio Salesiano Santa Rosa* - Junín | Provincia: Huancayo | Distrito: El Tambo








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Llumpa* - Ancash | Provincia: Mariscal Luzuriaga | Distrito: Llumpa








fuente



























fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental y el área del vacunatorio








fuente


----------



## MAHS1989

alguien sabría como van los avances del estadio de la una, en la ciudad de puno, si lo terminan totalmente o no en este año?


----------



## Indochine

MAHS1989 said:


> alguien sabría como van los avances del estadio de la una, en la ciudad de puno, si lo terminan totalmente o no en este año?


voy a averiguar


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental

















fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental








fuente


----------



## Legionario

Estadio UNSA











Créditos: * Alejandro Veliz*










Arequipa | Proyectos y Obras en general


Cerro Verde invertirá US$ 138 millones para ampliar su capacidad de producción Redacción ProActivo 11/08/2021 Sociedad Minera Cerro Verde presentó al Senace el Sexto ITS de la MEIA para la expansión de la unidad de producción Cerro Verde. Entre los principales trabajos a realizar está la...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Indochine

otro estadio de universidad, el Olímpico de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos








fuente


----------



## Indochine

MAHS1989 said:


> alguien sabría como van los avances del estadio de la una, en la ciudad de puno, si lo terminan totalmente o no en este año?


estas fotos de este mes, les falta sillas en las tribunas, no se cuando lo instalaran

















fuente


----------



## Indochine

espero que pronto la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano informe nuevas noticias de su estadio


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Guillermo Briceño Rosamedina* - Puno | Provincia: San Román | Distrito: Juliaca








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Chalhuanca (Estadio Urubamba)* - Apurímac | Provincia: Aymaraes | Distrito: Chalhuanca








fuente









fuente









fuente

























fuente

la cancha del estadio a sufrido deterioro por caída de granizadas
fuente

El estadio Urubamba se encuentra en la comunidad de Pairaca, a orillas del río del mismo nombre, en el distrito de Chalhuanca, tambien se le conoce como el estadio municipal de Chalhuanca, el estadio ya estaba un poco descuidado y lamentablemente este mes se incendio su cancha
fuente

Ojalá pronto este estadio de vea renovado


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Chalhuanca FEDICHAL* | Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Villa María del Triunfo








fuente

















fuente
el estadio de la Federación de Instituciones de Chalhuanca (FEDICHAL)


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental de la UNSA *| Arequipa | Provincia: Arequipa | Distrito: Arequipa

















fuente de Mosheh Herrera


----------



## Indochine

La Torre del Estadio Nacional, es la llamada “Torre de los Homenajes”, con 47 metros de alto.




































Hablar del Estadio Nacional de Lima es hablar de nuestra historia reciente: de momentos deportivos que se han instalado en el imaginario de los peruanos, pero también de sucesos que nos han marcado como país. Esta empezó a escribirse en 1951, cuando el entonces presidente de la Sociedad de Beneficencia de Lima, Miguel Dasso, alentó la reconstrucción de un nuevo estadio que reemplace al pequeño Nacional levantando con tribunas de madera en la época del gobierno de Leguía. El general Manuel Odría, presidente de la República, aprobó la iniciativa y no solo eso: promovió esfuerzos extra para acelerar su proceso de construcción. 

La torre rebautizada como torre Miguel Dasso en honor al hombre que promovió la construcción del Estadio Nacional 
Mas información de el comercio sobre su historia

Estadio Nacional el día de hoy en la previa del Perú vs Uruguay








fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional* | Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Lima 


























fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio de la Universidad de San Marcos* | Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Lima 

















fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Mazingará* | Apurimac | Provincia: Andahuaylas | Distrito: Huancarama

















fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=369879174474740


fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos*
| Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Lima








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental de Condebamba* | Apurimac | Provincia: Abancay | Distrito: Abancay








fuente

















fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

Construcción y mejoramiento del *Estadio Municipal Publio Castro*
| Apurimac | Provincia: Abancay | Distrito: Curahuasi








fuente









fuente



























fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Atlético de la VIDENA* | Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: San Luis








fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Roy 1984

Estadio Héroes de San Ramón departamento de Cajamarca, una región rica como Cajamarca y su estadio solo con una tribuna moderna, las tribunas sur y norte con sus tablas, y la otra tribuna pequeña.




  








20210914_113043.jpg




__
Roy 1984


__
Sep 15, 2021












  








20210914_113321.jpg




__
Roy 1984


__
Sep 15, 2021












  








20210914_114325.jpg




__
Roy 1984


__
Sep 15, 2021












  








20210914_113331.jpg




__
Roy 1984


__
Sep 15, 2021












  








20210914_114320.jpg




__
Roy 1984


__
Sep 15, 2021












  








20210914_114316.jpg




__
Roy 1984


__
Sep 15, 2021


----------



## Dimas de Porres

No me canso de decirlo: esos estadios entre las montañas de Perú son una delicia... Obviamente que no por la infraestructura, sino que ese paisaje imponente los hace parecer un ejemplo de voluntad: en terrenos irregulares, esos pueblos y ciudades construyen su estadio como pueden.


----------



## peruanito

Indochine said:


> *Estadio Guillermo Briceño Rosamedina* - Puno | Provincia: San Román | Distrito: Juliaca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente


----------



## Indochine

peruanito said:


>


Buena foto peruanito, que gustó verte después de tiempo


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio de Totoral* | Apurímac | Provincia: Andahuaylas | Distrito: San Jerónimo












































fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Zanabria Hermoza * | Apurímac | Provincia: Andahuaylas | Distrito: San Jerónimo








Construcción del Polideportivo y tribunas del Estadio Zanabria Hermoza
fuente

foto de enero








fuente

ya empezó el movimiento de tierra para construir las tribunas








fuente


----------



## Indochine

hasta ahora son 279 estadios en este tema, ya pronto ordenare el índice, las primeras paginas, una lista por regiones, provincias, distritos, centros poblados y anexos


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Julio C Tello* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Lurín





















































fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de **Pachacamac* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Pachacamac








hasta el 2018 fuente









2019 fuente









en trabajos a los lados de la tribuna, 2019 fuente









obras para piscina, 2020 fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Los Huertos de Manchay *(sector B) | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Pachacamac








fuente










instalación de una planta de oxigeno, al costado de la pista atlética
fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Enrique Torres Belon* | Departamento: Puno | Provincia: Puno | Distrito: Puno 








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Miguel Grau* | Provincia Constitucional: Callao | Distrito: Bellavista 








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio de Ccoyahuacho* | Departamento: Apurimac | Provincia: Andahuaylas | Distrito: San Jerónimo | Centro Poblado: Ccoyahuacho

















fuente


















fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental U* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Ate

















fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Lima

















fuente










fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Alejandro Villanueva* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: La Victoria

















fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Iván **Elías** Moreno* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Villa El Salvador








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Distribución en el estadio de san marcos, por el examen de admisión de dicha universidad








fuente


----------



## FerGon

Como me gustaría el monumental remodelado como el estadio nacional 🤔


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Manuel Fumagalli Persico* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Huaura | Distrito: Huaura








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Segundo Aranda Torres* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Huaura | Distrito: Huacho
















fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de **Sayán* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Huaura | Distrito: Sayán








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Santiago Ojeda* | Departamento: Piura | Provincia: Piura | Distrito: Cacacaos | Centro Poblado: Villa Pedregal Grande


























fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Manuel Octavio Feijóo* | Departamento: Piura | Provincia: Piura | Distrito: Cacacaos








fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental de la UNSA* | Departamento: Arequipa | Provincia: Arequipa | Distrito: Arequipa








fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Garcilaso* | Departamento: Cusco | Provincia: Cusco | Distrito: Cusco


























fuente


----------



## Indochine

Vamos con algunos estadios de barrio, de interligas, que existe poca información

*Estadio Héctor Chumpitaz* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Villa María del Triunfo








fuente: Google Earth

*Estadio Teófilo Cubillas* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Villa María del Triunfo








fuente: Google Earth

*Estadio Municipal Alejandro Villanueva* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Rímac








fuente: Google Earth


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental U* en maqueta, debe ser el primer estadio de Perú en llevarlo a una maqueta armable








fuente


----------



## skyperu34

Que bonita maqueta, ojalá la vendan masivamente y adquirirla.


----------



## Indochine

skyperu34 said:


> Que bonita maqueta, ojalá la vendan masivamente y adquirirla.


Ojala saquen también maquetas armables del nacional, matute, san Marcos (sería como un hueco xD) Garcilaso, monumental de la UNSA, aliardo Soria, rosas pampa, mansiche y el Max Agustin


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio el Bosque de Ccoripata* | Departamento: Cusco | Provincia: Cusco | Distrito: Santiago








fuente
En la foto esta como Ccoripata, tambien lo escriben Qoripata


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Pastos Los Cornejos* | Departamento: Arequipa | Provincia: Arequipa | Distrito: Sabandia | Anexo: Coripata








fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Villa Paraíso* | Departamento: Arequipa | Provincia: Arequipa | Distrito: Cerro Colorado








fuente









fuente
existe poca información de este pequeño estadio, que esta a lado del aeropuerto de Arequipa, que sirvio como mercado itinerante en esta pandemia, como muchos estadios en el Perú


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio El Porvenir* de APIPA | Departamento: Arequipa | Provincia: Arequipa | Distrito: Cerro Colorado








fuente
APIPA significa, Asociacion Parque Industrial Porvenir de Arequipa


----------



## Emiliano FR

Cienciano sigue jugando en el garcilaso? Felicidades por la clasificación ala sudamericana. Hace un tiempo me temía que el estadio ese gigante le quede grande al cienciano, pero con el ascenso y el buen momento del club calculo que se volverá a ver al cienciano y al garcilaso en el plano internacional


----------



## Indochine

Emiliano FR said:


> Cienciano sigue jugando en el garcilaso? Felicidades por la clasificación ala sudamericana. Hace un tiempo me temía que el estadio ese gigante le quede grande al cienciano, pero con el ascenso y el buen momento del club calculo que se volverá a ver al cienciano y al garcilaso en el plano internacional


Hola, por pandemia, cienciano y todos los equipos de primera division están que juegan en Lima.
En el estadio Garcilaso estan que juegan la copa peru, una especie de tercera division

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448737016233938945
el Garcilaso ahora se llama Cusco FC y esta en peligro que baje de categoria este fin de semana.

Ese Garcilaso se hizo conocido a nivel internacional y fue en ascenso, se llamo Real Garcilaso, cambio de nombre a Cusco FC. pero es un garcilaso copia, el original es el Deportivo Garcilaso, rival tradicional de Cienciano y hace años esta que lucha por subir a primera division


----------



## Indochine

El día de ayer el Estadio Nacional cumplió 69 años de inauguración como estadio de cemento



































fuente


----------



## Indochine

El paso de un estadio nacional con tribunas de madera a un estadio con tribunas de cemento

















fuente








































































fuente



































































































fuente


----------



## Indochine

Emiliano FR said:


> Cienciano sigue jugando en el garcilaso? Felicidades por la clasificación ala sudamericana. Hace un tiempo me temía que el estadio ese gigante le quede grande al cienciano, pero con el ascenso y el buen momento del club calculo que se volverá a ver al cienciano y al garcilaso en el plano internacional


Hola, ayer el Cusco FC (el ex garcilaso) gano su partido y con eso sigue en primera division, espero que el próximo año ya jueguen de local el Cusco FC y el Cienciano en el Estadio Garcilaso, Cienciano jugara la Copa Sudamericana el 2022


----------



## Legionario

CREDITO:
*Alejandro Veliz*















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3390017507802638


----------



## Indochine

La Liga 1 llega a su fin, a falta de la final y aprovechamos para subir fotos de los estadios en esta ultima fecha
*Estadio **Iván** Elías Moreno*









fuente

*Estadio Alberto Gallardo*








fuente

*Estadio Alejandro Villanueva*








fuente

*Estadio Monumental*








fuente

*Estadio Nacional*








fuente

*Estadio Miguel Grau*








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Wilberto Herrera Carlin* | Departamento: Piura | Provincia: Talara | Distrito: La Brea | Localidad: Negritos








fuente









fuente


----------



## FerGon

Que vergüenza el estadio de Cristal realmente


----------



## McVier

FerGon said:


> Que vergüenza el estadio de Cristal realmente


Justo iba a comentar sobre eso, ¿alguien sabe en qué quedo la remodelación o mejoras que iban a hacer los nuevos dueños del Cristal al Alberto Gallardo? Porque de verdad da pena ese estadio, y una pena que un club tan grande y exitoso tenga un estadio tan feo y pequeño. Más allá de la joda de los "4 gatos" xD


----------



## Roy 1984

Ese estadio le pertenece a la Municipalidad, y por como se manejan las alcaldias, cómo harían remodelaciones o mejoras, si al alcalde se le ocurre dejar in efecto el convenio con el SC, no es lo mismo a tener un estadio propio.


----------



## McVier

Roy 1984 said:


> Ese estadio le pertenece a la Municipalidad, y por como se manejan las alcaldias, cómo harían remodelaciones o mejoras, si al alcalde se le ocurre dejar in efecto el convenio con el SC, no es lo mismo a tener un estadio propio.


De hecho es del IPD, según había leído allá por el 2019, ciertamente antes de todo este desastre provocado por la pandemia, INNOVA Sports que había comprado el club, estaba buscando tener un convenio con el IPD por el estado por 10 años, y una vez eso, empezar a invertir en mejorarlo. Había leído que iban a darle prioridad a butaquear el estadio y a luces led. De allí no supe más.


----------



## Indochine

Ojala Sporting Cristal pronto tenga un estadio en mejores condiciones


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional *| Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Lima








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Otra mas del Estadio Nacional








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Tour al Estadio Monumental








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Ate 


























fuente


----------



## Indochine

El sticker número 5 del álbum Copa América 2004 de Navarrete con el Estadio Monumental U" y el Estadio Nacional, al final por peleas de dirigentes el Monumental quedo excluido








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*



























fuente


----------



## Jean_Pierre

Por lo menos, la mitad de los estadios de estas últimas páginas están en regiones con algún tipo de canon. Antes de devolver la plata porque no saben en qué gastarla, que hagan proyectos para tribunas decentes y buen gramado.


----------



## pl0p3r

El estadio nacional ya no se ilumina en las noches... ¿Qué habrá pasado? Por cierto, buenas fotos.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Mansiche* | Departamento: La Libertad | Provincia: Trujillo | Distrito: Trujillo 



































fuente
Es el presente del estadio, la cancha esta en abandono, increíble para una ciudad como Trujillo


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Pipo Meza 'La Bombonera'* | Departamento: Cusco | Provincia: Canchis | Distrito: Sicuani

















fuente










fuente



























fuente

Panorámica de Sicuani, se ve de lejos al Estadio Tupac Amaru y al Estadio La Bombonera pegado al rio vilcanota








fuente

para los que no ubican los estadios


----------



## McVier

Qué desastre lo del Mansiche, ojalá el multimillonario César Acuña le meta plata a ese estadio para que su club, el UCV juegue tranquilo en su ciudad natal.


----------



## Indochine

pl0p3r said:


> El estadio nacional ya no se ilumina en las noches... ¿Qué habrá pasado? Por cierto, buenas fotos.


Hace años que no prende las luces de la cubierta exterior, quizás existio un mal manejó por las autoridades y la prensa no dice nada .
Otro punto es cuando instalaron las plancha de aluzinc, en 2001, dijeron que si vida útil es de 10 años, y ya se cumplió este año


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Robaldo Gabriel Hernández* | Departamento: Ica | Provincia: Ica | Distrito: Ocucaje








fuente









Actualmente en mantenimiento. Fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Manuel Antonio Elías Santa Cruz* | Departamento: Ica | Provincia: Nasca | Distrito: Vista Alegre








fuente


















fuente









fuente

*Proyecto de remodelación*












































fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Manuel Vera* | Departamento: Cusco | Provincia: Espinar | Distrito: Suyckutambo








fuente









fuente



























fuente



























fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Kunturkanki* | Departamento: Cusco | Provincia: Canas | Distrito: Kunturkanki








fuente


















fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Sairipampa Atlético de Quisini* | Departamento: Cusco | Provincia: Canchis | Distrito: Maranganí | Comunidad Campesina de Quisini








fuente



























fuente

el estadio fue inaugurado el 28 de agosto

















fuente

Meses antes de la inauguración fue bautizado con el nombre de Estadio General Juan Velasco Alvarado, nombre que fue rechazado por los pobladores de la zona

















fuente


----------



## Legionario

pasto amarillo.


----------



## Indochine

Legionario said:


> pasto amarillo.


quizas sera por la epoca, cambio de estacion?


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Roger Aguilar Callo* | Departamento: Cusco | Provincia: Canchis | Distrito: Maranganí


















fuente









fuente









fuente










fuente
En varios estadios de cusco que vemos en esta pagina, vemos un rio que lo cruza, el rio Vilcanota, tambien llamado rio Urubamba


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal José Nouchi Portillo* | Departamento: Cusco | Provincia: Urubamba | Distrito: Machupicchu | Localidad de Aguascalientes








fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente



























fuente


----------



## Dimas de Porres

¿Soy el único al que las fotos del estadio de Aguas Calientes le fascina al punto de no poder dejar de admirar las imágenes?


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Andagua* | Departamento: Arequipa | Provincia: Castilla | Distrito: Andagua








fuente









fuente

fuente

















fuente










Andahua y el el valle de los volcanes fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Orcopampa* | Departamento: Arequipa | Provincia: Castilla | Distrito: Orcopampa

















fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Fotos del Tour Monumental*


























fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Zanabria Hermoza *| Departamento: Apurímac | Provincia: Andahuaylas | Distrito: San Jerónimo (Construcción de tribunas)












































fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio de Huachon *| Departamento: Pasco | Provincia: Pasco | Distrito: Huachon








fuente









fuente


----------



## luchop

ADT ascendio pero ese potrero que tienen de cancha no fue aprobado por la FPF y tuvieron que hacer de loal en Huancayo...donde jugara?


----------



## luchop

Indochine said:


> *Estadio Municipal José Nouchi Portillo* | Departamento: Cusco | Provincia: Urubamba | Distrito: Machupicchu | Localidad de Aguascalientes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente


Estadio?????? Es una canchita sintetica de barrio...gracioso


----------



## pl0p3r

Hay algunos estadios con una vista espectacular. pero lo único que no me gusta del estadio de Aguas Calientes es lo tugurizado que está. Me sorprende que permitan construcciones así tan cerca a Machu Picchu.

Por cierto, malaso que no se ilumine el Nacional como antes. Le daba un distintivo muy bonito con el Parque de las Aguas.


----------



## Indochine

luchop said:


> Estadio?????? Es una canchita sintetica de barrio...gracioso


no es una canchita de barrio, en el Estadio Jose Nouchi se juega futbol, se juega copa peru, obvio no es apto para partidos internacionales, pero las dimensiones del campo de juego esta dentro de lo que pide FIFA, ademas con tribunas
FÚTBOL 11 largo 90 a 120m x ancho 45 a 90m









fuente


----------



## peruanito

luchop said:


> ADT ascendio pero ese potrero que tienen de cancha no fue aprobado por la FPF y tuvieron que hacer de loal en Huancayo...donde jugara?












Una de las opciones, el Estadio Shincamachay de la Oroya.


----------



## peruanito

luchop said:


> ADT ascendio pero ese potrero que tienen de cancha no fue aprobado por la FPF y tuvieron que hacer de loal en Huancayo...donde jugara?












Otra opcion, es el estadio monumental de Jauja


----------



## McVier

El ADT parece que jugará en el monumental de Jauja, o en el estadio de Huancayo, porque efectivamente el estadio "Unión Tarma" es un potrero. Lo curioso es que el Atletico Grau también, al parecer, jugará en otro potrero: "El Municipal de Bernal", porque el Miguel Grau de Piura, gracias a la gestión del GORE Piura que fue un desastre, no estará listo, por lo menos, hasta fines del 2022 o comienzos del 2023. Acá hará de local el Grau:










Realmente lamentable el calamitoso estado de la infraestructura deportiva, no solo para el fútbol, sino a todo nivel, que hay en el Perú. Una lagrima.


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Alejandro Villanueva *| Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: La Victoria | barrio de Matute 








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional *| Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Lima | barrio de Santa Beatriz








fuente









fuente









fuente










fuente










fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Atlético de la VIDENA y su cancha auxiliar *| Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: San Luis






















































fuente


----------



## Indochine

videos sobre el Estadio Garcilaso



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=151966727069111



que mala noticia



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=724708925587487


----------



## FerGon

Como que un techo no es funcional


----------



## McVier

Indochine said:


> videos sobre el Estadio Garcilaso
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=151966727069111
> 
> 
> 
> que mala noticia
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=724708925587487


Al menos esperemos que no lo dejen con esos fierros pelados saliendo de las tribunas xD


----------



## Legionario

Indochine said:


> que lindas fotos del estadio de la UNSA, ya merece una pista atlética acorde a su importancia
> -----
> Estadio Garcilaso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> esos cables


Correcto y una remodelación total con abutacado 100% y techado grande completo. Lo bueno que la base de infraestructura la tiene al ser grande.


----------



## Indochine

Indochine said:


> hola, si es una de las grandes obras, esta interesante, aun así no me gusta esas 4 esquinas, codos, como se suele llamar, pero viendo las calles que rodean, supongo que se vio forzado lados a ser líneas rectas, otro punto también es que las tribunas deberían estar cerca a la cancha, a menos que sea un estadio olímpico, y este estadio por lo que veo no es olímpico, entonces las tribunas debieron estar mas cerca a la cancha, las obras siguen y esperare que termine para dar una opinión mas completa





Emiliano FR said:


> Me equivoco si digo que es la obra mas importante de perú en cuanto a estadios? se mantiene muy perfil bajo y por lo que veo fue avanzando lento. Los renders que se habían presentado son diferentes a lo que se hizo, aunque hay cosas buenas y malas, quizá el voladizo del techado está quedando mas corto que en los renders, cuyo techado se veía espectacular, pero el tema de los colores y las butacas *no me lo esperaba, ya me parecía que no podía quedar a cemento limpio, la grada que falta será que irá avanzando de a poco también?*





Legionario said:


> Es normal que en Perú hagan estadios con pista atlética así no cumplan los requisitos para ser olímpicos, y mas si esta en el campus de una Universidad para que los universitarios hagan atletismo...
> 
> No son muchos los estadios Peruanos que tienen las tribunas pegadas a la cancha.


Complementando mi comentario, el estadio de es de una universidad, no es de un club de futbol, por lo tanto veo que no es importante que en este caso las tribunas estén cerca a la cancha, en otras universidades del Perú y del mundo sus estadios son olímpicos y en este caso, en el espacio que se ve entre las tribunas y cancha, la universidad tendrá previsto para un estadio multiusos.

Un estadio exclusivo de futbol, creo que ya la pista atlética o un espacio grande entre la cancha y la tribuna es innecesario.

Por algo en los últimos mundiales de futbol, en Brasil 2014 y Rusia 2018, así como en este año en Qatar 2022, los estadio elegidos como sedes ya no cuentan con una pista atlética, en el mundial de Sudáfrica 2010, se vio el ultimo estadio con pista atlética, el estadio Royal Bafokeng, quien sabe si en un futuro se juega un mundial en un pais con un estadio histórico con pista atlética y solo así veamos otra vez un estadio olímpico en un campeonato mundial, estadios olímpicos como el de Berlín o de Roma


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Yanahuanca* | Departamento: Pasco | Provincia: Daniel Alcides Carrión | Distrito: Yanahuanca








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Noticia de un posible cambio de nombre del Monumental

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481856669424529410


----------



## McVier

Indochine said:


> Noticia de un posible cambio de nombre del Monumental
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1481856669424529410


Ojala que se invierta en un tablero electrónico, porque el que tiene el Monumental ya es de pena.


----------



## pl0p3r

El Garcilaso aún sigue con sus columnas expuestas... Clásico.


----------



## McVier

*Puno: Estadio Guillermo Briceño presenta avance físico cercano al 50%*










En un 48.90 % se encuentra el avance físico de la obra y su avance financiero es del 76.84 %. La obra se viene ejecutando con un presupuesto que supera los 42 millones de soles.

Se viene cumpliendo con las instalaciones exteriores, mejoramiento y ampliación de las tribunas, mejoramiento de áreas deportivas, renovación de campo deportivo de pista atlética, implementación con mobiliario, equipo administrativo y deportivo, además de protección ambiental.

Fuente: Puno: Estadio Guillermo Briceño presenta avance físico cercano al 50% -


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional de Lima, en el Perú 1 Ecuador 1








fuente









fuente









fuente

El publico de Perú se porto bien, respeto el himno del pais hermano de Ecuador tanto así que el DT de Ecuador lo declaro que ojala se vea lo mismo en otros estadios, el apoyo al local y el respeto al visitante








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva, mas alla el Estadio Nacional y de fondo la isla san lorenzo








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Garcilaso








































































fuente


----------



## Indochine

La combinación de colores de las sillas del Garcilaso es para opiniones divididas, solo pienso que una tribuna popular es rojo con blanco por Cienciano, la otra es celeste blano y negro por Deportivo Garcilaso, los otros colores de las tribunas oriente y occidente por los colores tradicionales de la bandera arcoiris de la region.


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Atlético de la VIDENA

















fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental de la UNA (Universidad Nacional del Altiplano)* | Departamento : Puno | Provincia: Puno | Distrito: Puno








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Manuel. A. Odría* | Departamento : Puno | Provincia: San Román | Distrito: Juliaca








fuente


----------



## Sergiogsd

Indochine said:


> *Estadio Municipal José Nouchi Portillo* | Departamento: Cusco | Provincia: Urubamba | Distrito: Machupicchu | Localidad de Aguascalientes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente


El estadio se ve simpático, pero que horribles las construcciones sin tarrajear ni pintar.


----------



## Sergiogsd

El Estadio del Cusco el mas huachafo que he visto en mi vida, que costaba dejar todo en dos colores. Y le hace falta un techo, no solo es por la lluvia pensando en la gente, sino que se ve a medio hacer. Muy mal.


----------



## Indochine

Mas fotos del Estadio Garcilaso








fuente









fuente









fuente



























fuente

Juego de Luces





ojala reconsideren la construcción del techo y los exteriores


----------



## Darkharlos

Indochine said:


> Mas fotos del Estadio Garcilaso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> Juego de Luces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ojala reconsideren la construcción del techo y los exteriores


Los exteriores si se van a hacer, una cubierta lateral; lo del techo no se va a hacer.


----------



## Indochine

El Centro de Alto Rendimiento, donde estará el Estadio Bicentenario Ayacucho, contará con un Estadio Atlético para 20 mil personas, un albergue para 96 deportistas, un Polideportivo para deportes de combate, un centro de calentamiento y un Polideportivo multiusos.








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal del Centro Poblado de Tinke* | Departamento: Cusco | Provincia: Quispicanchi | Distrito: Ocongate
































fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal* | Departamento: Junín | Provincia: Yauli | Distrito: Santa Rosa de Sacco
























fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal* | Departamento: Lima| Provincia: Huarochiri | Distrito: San Mateo de Huanchor
















fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio de Alianza y de la U en maqueta








fuente

Existen innumerables maquetas de estadios, pero en el mismo Monumental esta la maqueta original del 2000








fuente

Me acuerdo de la maqueta del estadio de San Marcos y la ciudad universitaria presentado por la misma Universidad 








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental de la UNSA*
























fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Garcilaso*








































fuente









Replica de la Copa Sudamericana. Fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental*








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadios de la U y alianza

Monumental













































Matute

















fuente de las fotos


----------



## Indochine

Hoy juega Peru, a ganar a Paraguay, asi luce el Estadio Nacional, 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508856345293987849


----------



## Indochine

El Estadio Nacional a falta a mas de 3 horas del partido








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional, Perú 2 Paraguay 0, Perú clasifico al repechaje








fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

Mas fotos del *Estadio Nacional*, partido Perú vs Paraguay


























fuente


----------



## Indochine

El *Estadio Monumental* en el inicio de la liga femenina del Futbol Peruano, Liga Femenina Pluspetrol 2022








fuente









fuente
Universitario vs UTC


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Villa Rica de Oropesa* | Departamento: Huancavelica | Provincia: Huancavelica | Distrito: Huancavelica








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Andres Bedoya Diaz* | Departamento: Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Ate








fuente
UCV vs San Martin por la Liga Femenina Pluspetrol 2022


----------



## Foenix31

*Estadio Mansiche* | Departamento: La Libertad | Provincia: Trujillo | Distrito: Trujillo.















_Fotos de mi autoría._​


----------



## peruanito

Complejo Deportivo El Olivo, Abancay.

Fuente FB.


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Tamburco Apurimac.


----------



## peruanito

peruanito said:


> Estadio Tamburco Apurimac.


----------



## Indochine

buenas fotos peruanito


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Chiclin* | Departamento: La Libertad | Provincia: Ascope | Distrito: Chicama | Localidad: Chiclin








fuente









fuente


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Santa Rosa de Usquil, en la sierra lilberteña.

Fuente: FB. Club deportivo Llacuabamba


----------



## Indochine

que pintoresco estadio, me gusta


----------



## julipax

*ESTADIO ATLETICO CHAN CHAN
UBICACION : TRUJILLO








*


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Nacional*








fuente


----------



## Dimas de Porres

El de Santa Rosa de Usquil es una locura... se te va alto el remate y la tenés que buscar allá abajo...


----------



## peruanito

Estadio Ipd de moyobamba


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva, la casa de alianza lima








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Nacional, la casa de la selección








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Olimpico de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos, el decano de America








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental U, la casa de la U








fuente
Buena hinchada de la de ADT


----------



## Indochine

El pasado 9 de marzo se reiniciaron los trabajos en el estadio Miguel Graru de Piura relacionados al mejoramiento del campo deportivo, en cumplimiento a un acta suscrita el pasado 20 de enero entre el IPD y el Gobierno Regional de Piura.

















fuente



























fuente


----------



## Indochine

Los alcaldes de Castilla y Piura anunciaron que este año se iniciará la ejecución del proyecto de remodelación del estadio Manco Inca, el cual tendrá una tribuna con capacidad que podría llegar a los 10 mil espectadores. El valor de la primera etapa del proyecto es mayor a los 3 millones de soles. 
















fuente


----------



## peruanito

El estadio UNA de Puno, por fin hizo su debut, esta ocasión en el empate 1 - 1 entre alfonso Ugarte vs Unión comercio.



























Fuente: FB. Los deportivos región Puno.


----------



## peruanito

El estadio de Otuzo en la libertad, también hizo su debut en la segunda, Llacuabamba 2 - 1 Aurich

















Fuente: Fb. Lenin Martinez Otuzco


----------



## peruanito

Y el domingo pasado, el estadio Carlos Vidaurre de Tarapoto, sede de Unión comercio, que vencio por 2-1 a Cusco Fc.




























Fuente: Fb. Diario el Regional de Tarapoto.


----------



## Indochine

Interesante información del aforo de cada una de las tribunas del Monumental, para el clasico, aunque se sabe que no se habilita ni un estadio al 100% de su capacidad








fuente


----------



## Indochine

peruanito said:


> Y el domingo pasado, el estadio Carlos Vidaurre de Tarapoto, sede de Unión comercio, que vencio por 2-1 a Cusco Fc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: Fb. Diario el Regional de Tarapoto.


ya no se ve la fotos


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental, fotos en el clásico que se jugo el domingo








fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Mr Joven

Mencionando clásico: el derbi trujillano Mannucci vs Vallejo en el estadio Mansiche.


----------



## al_7heaven

sarfresh_1 said:


> Pero ese tipo de mundiales no congrega masas, no llegan turistas o aficionados por millares, solo delegaciones. La mayor por no decir totalidad del público que llenen esos estadios será el público local. Más ubicaína con sus razonamientos deportivos no?


...por mi parte ni siquiera he mencionado algo sobre el público asistente a esos partidos, solo contando las delegaciones (24, +/- 1200 personas) no hay forma que se puedan elegir sedes donde no operan las principales aerolíneas comerciales, incluso contando con vuelos chárter. Por algo se han elegido Chiclayo, Piura e Iquitos que son las que mayores conexiones tienen con Lima descontando las ciudades de altura como Arequipa y Cusco...


----------



## pl0p3r

He leído que El Callao va a postular su estadio Miguel Grau para este mundial. Considero que también la sede de la final debería ser San Marcos porque el Nacional ni si quiera le han dado mantenimiento y ya tiene mucha exposición. Chiclayo y Trujillo tienen que ser de hecho sedes. Piura y Tacna no tienen fútbol local, la idea es que la infraestructura quede y sea utilizada por lo locales. Iquitos tiene un buen estadio, pero no tiene fútbol local y no creo que el clima les ayude. Una pena que Cuzco y Arequipa queden fuera porque tienen equipos fuertes y buenos estadios.


----------



## al_7heaven

...sedes confirmadas para el mundial sub-17 2023:

Lima - Estadio Nacional
Piura - Estadio Miguel Grau
Chiclayo - Estadio Elías Aguirre
Callao - Estadio Miguel Grau
Tacna - Estadio Jorge Basadre


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532367650965291009








Mundial Sub-17 Perú 2023: Callao y Tacna serían sede del torneo de fútbol


El Grupo de Trabajo Multisectorial rumbo a la Copa Mundial Sub 17 de la FIFA Perú 2023, que es liderado por el Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD), evaluó y aprobó a las ciudades del Callao y Tacna como nuevas sedes para el desarrollo de la competencia programado para diciembre del próximo año.




andina.pe













Perú presentó sus 5 sedes para el Mundial Sub 17 del 2023


Nuestro país acogerá en el 2023 el Campeonato Mundial Sub 17, tal como ocurrió ya en el año 2005.




www.futbolperuano.com


----------



## FerGon

Algunos de los estadios de la copa América 2004 que recuerdos 🤓


----------



## McVier

Ojala que aunque sea butaqueen.


----------



## Indochine

ojala sea un verdadero cambio a los estadios, incluido el Nacional, esas cubierta exterior ya cumplió su ciclo


----------



## DANITO.

al_7heaven said:


> ...no puedes "usarla más" sino tienes suficientes aviones para conectar ese destino con otros, principalmente con Lima. Por otro lado Huánuco está sobre los 1500 msnm, tampoco podría ser sede por el factor de la altura...
> 
> ...de todos modos las sedes ya están elegidas: Lima, Piura, Chiclayo e Iquitos:
> 
> 
> 
> https://fpf.org.pe/se-instala-equipo-de-trabajo-multisectorial-para-el-mundial-sub-17-peru-2023-y-propone-como-sedes-a-piura-chiclayo-lima-e-iquitos/


La fifa puso como límite 2 mil metros de altura, así que Huánuco está dentro de la altitud permitida.


----------



## al_7heaven

DANITO. said:


> La fifa puso como límite 2 mil metros de altura, así que Huánuco está dentro de la altitud permitida.


...hay notas que indican que para el sub-17 la altura máxima está en los 1500 msnm...









Mundial Sub 17 no podrá tener sedes por encima de los 1.500 metros de altura


El Presidente del Comité Organizador del Mundial Sub 17, José Revilla, reveló que con FIFA existen ciertos lineamientos para la elección de las 6 sedes de la competencia.




rpp.pe













FPF aprobó el estadio donde se jugará el Mundial Sub-17


La Federación Peruana de Fútbol aprobó el estadio 25 de Noviembre de Moquegua, recinto donde la Bicolor disputará el Mundial Sub-17.




www.futbolperuano.com





...salvo por México 2011, en los siguientes tres mundiales, Chile 2015, India 2017 y Brasil 2019, las sedes han estado a menos de 1000 msnm. Ahora también se han elegido sedes de baja altitud, siendo Tacna la de mayor altura con 550 msnm...


----------



## DANITO.

al_7heaven said:


> ...hay notas que indican que para el sub-17 la altura máxima está en los 1500 msnm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mundial Sub 17 no podrá tener sedes por encima de los 1.500 metros de altura
> 
> 
> El Presidente del Comité Organizador del Mundial Sub 17, José Revilla, reveló que con FIFA existen ciertos lineamientos para la elección de las 6 sedes de la competencia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rpp.pe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FPF aprobó el estadio donde se jugará el Mundial Sub-17
> 
> 
> La Federación Peruana de Fútbol aprobó el estadio 25 de Noviembre de Moquegua, recinto donde la Bicolor disputará el Mundial Sub-17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.futbolperuano.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...salvo por México 2011, en los siguientes tres mundiales, Chile 2015, India 2017 y Brasil 2019, las sedes han estado a menos de 1000 msnm. Ahora también se han elegido sedes de baja altitud, siendo Tacna la de mayor altura con 550 msnm...


Esa información es del 2008 ahora el límite son 2000 metros 








(AUDIO) Bao: "Altura máxima que exige Fifa para una sede del Mundial Sub 17 es de 2,000 metros sobre el nivel del mar"


En diálogo con 'Negrini lo sabe' de Radio Ovación, Raúl Bao, integrante del Directorio de la Federación Peruana de Fútbol (FPF), alabó la gestión Agustín Lozano luego de conocerse que nuestro país será sede del Mundial Sub 17. El directivo también se refirió sobre el tema de la nueva marca de...




ovacion.pe


----------



## al_7heaven

DANITO. said:


> Esa información es del 2008 ahora el límite son 2000 metros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (AUDIO) Bao: "Altura máxima que exige Fifa para una sede del Mundial Sub 17 es de 2,000 metros sobre el nivel del mar"
> 
> 
> En diálogo con 'Negrini lo sabe' de Radio Ovación, Raúl Bao, integrante del Directorio de la Federación Peruana de Fútbol (FPF), alabó la gestión Agustín Lozano luego de conocerse que nuestro país será sede del Mundial Sub 17. El directivo también se refirió sobre el tema de la nueva marca de...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ovacion.pe


...2018, no 2008, igualmente no se han elegido sedes mayores a 600 msnm, no se vayan a cansar los niños 🤠


----------



## Indochine

De todos los estadios de Perú es el Monumental el que se vio como sponsor publicitario








fuente


----------



## Sergiogsd

McVier said:


> ¿En qué pensaba la FIFA en darle la sede al Perú?


Es que el Mundial Sub-17 no es un torneo importante por eso se lo dan a cualquier país. 

Tambien la Federacion Peruana de Futbol no tiene ambicion alguna en Mundiales de mayor categoría. Con torneos importantes se podrian arreglar los estadios, una lastima.


----------



## yony09

Así va quedando el Unión Tarma, aún sigue en obras.




























FUENTE: Gobierno Regional JUNÍN


----------



## Robert.Ch

¿Cuál es el cambio que están haciendo en el estadio de Tarma? La tribuna de oriente se ve bastante dispareja. ¿Quedará así?
La tribuna de occidente se ve "pasable".


----------



## Robert.Ch

al_7heaven said:


> ...sedes confirmadas para el mundial sub-17 2023:
> 
> Lima - Estadio Nacional
> Piura - Estadio Miguel Grau
> Chiclayo - Estadio Elías Aguirre
> Callao - Estadio Miguel Grau
> Tacna - Estadio Jorge Basadre
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532367650965291009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mundial Sub-17 Perú 2023: Callao y Tacna serían sede del torneo de fútbol
> 
> 
> El Grupo de Trabajo Multisectorial rumbo a la Copa Mundial Sub 17 de la FIFA Perú 2023, que es liderado por el Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD), evaluó y aprobó a las ciudades del Callao y Tacna como nuevas sedes para el desarrollo de la competencia programado para diciembre del próximo año.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andina.pe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perú presentó sus 5 sedes para el Mundial Sub 17 del 2023
> 
> 
> Nuestro país acogerá en el 2023 el Campeonato Mundial Sub 17, tal como ocurrió ya en el año 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.futbolperuano.com


¿Se sabe que obras están comprendidas para los estadios elegidos?


----------



## al_7heaven

Robert.Ch said:


> ¿Se sabe que obras están comprendidas para los estadios elegidos?


...según una nota de La República solo remodelarían Piura y Chiclayo por problemas de infraestructura en los estadios:









Mundial sub-17 en Perú: IPD confirma sedes para este campeonato


A través de un vídeo, el Instituto Peruano del Deporte (IPD) resumió el trabajo avanzado hasta la fecha y detalló qué ciudades albergarán a las delegaciones internacionales.




larepublica.pe













Estadios de Chiclayo y Piura se beneficiarán con Mundial sub-17 de la FIFA


Luego de las gestiones entre la Federación Peruana de Fútbol con el IPD, se establecieron las sedes que serán propuestas para el desarrollo del campeonato internacional.




larepublica.pe





...el estadio nacional prácticamente no necesita cambios, los estadios de Callao y Tacna quizá solo reciban una maquillada...


----------



## peruanito

Robert.Ch said:


> ¿Cuál es el cambio que están haciendo en el estadio de Tarma? La tribuna de oriente se ve bastante dispareja. ¿Quedará así?
> La tribuna de occidente se ve "pasable".


Por ahora se trabaja en la construcción del cerco perimetrico del estadio, ya que al ser un estadio antiguo, tenia el perimetro de adobe.


----------



## Libidito

Por que no está considerado el Mansiche de Trujillo?


----------



## brian_cusco13

Estadio Inca Garcilaso de la Vega - Cusco (07/08/2022)


















Se estrenó la publicidad LED en el perimetro del estadio.






Fuente: Propia


----------



## Indochine

buenas fotos del Estadio Garcilaso


----------



## Indochine

Mas fotos del Estadio Garcilaso, las entradas se agotaron








fuente









fuente




































fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Monumental








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Miguel Grau de Piura, año 1958








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Rubén Alfaro Guardia de la I.E. 86380 * | Departamento: Ancash | Provincia: Huari | Distrito: San Marcos








fuente



























fuente
fotos anteriores del estadio en la pagina 185


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio San Pedro* | Departamento: Ancash | Provincia: Santa | Distrito: Chimbote 








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio San Pedro de la IE emblemática "San Pedro" *| Departamento: Ancash | Provincia: Santa | Distrito: Chimbote




































fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao, actualmente cerrado por obras de mejorar la iluminacion para ser sede del mundial sub 17

















fuente


----------



## Indochine

Fernando Salazar Barbagelata, gerente general de Alianza Lima, dio a conocer que trabaja para iniciar un proyecto de remodelación de las luces del estadio Alejandro Villanueva, más conocido como Matute. Indicó que será su prioridad en el inicio de su gestión.
fuente


----------



## chikobestia

Indochine, no sé si lo mencionaste, pero por fin el monumental y otros estadios que se juegan la Liga 1 ya cuentan con publicidad LED, ya era hora


----------



## Indochine

chikobestia said:


> Indochine, no sé si lo mencionaste, pero por fin el monumental y otros estadios que se juegan la Liga 1 ya cuentan con publicidad LED, ya era hora


hola no lo mencione pero es cierto, me dio gusto ver el estadio Garcilaso con publicidad LED, estas ultimas semanas estaba ausente en el foro


----------



## Indochine

La subgerencia de Estudios Definitivos del Gobierno Regional Puno; concluyó el expediente técnico para el cambio de grass sintético del estadio Enrique Torres Belón, en el marco del convenio suscrito entre la entidad regional, la municipalidad y el Instituto Peruano del Deporte IPD.

Por una decisión política del Gobernador Regional Germán Alejo Apaza, el escenario deportivo también contará con un nuevo tablero marcador electrónico, nuevas butacas para suplentes y renovación de las áreas verdes. Estos agregados que se suman al proyecto denominado “Reparación de campo deportivo; adquisición de equipo no deportivo para instalaciones deportivas en el estadio Enrique Torres Belón” que demanda una inversión de S/. 3,930,525.08 soles.

El sub gerente de Estudios Definitivos, Ronald Marco Arapa Álvarez, indicó que el proyecto integral consta de 5 componentes a intervenir, tras el diagnóstico del escenario deportivo que tiene un deterioro considerable y daños visibles por el uso, forma y paso de los años.
fuente


----------



## Indochine

Foto de 1951, Estadio de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Infografía del diario Libero, algunas fotos no son actuales como el estadio Garcilaso









fuente










fuente










fuente










fuente










fuente










fuente










fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Ticapampa *| Departamento: Ancash | Provincia: Recuay | Distrito: Ticapampa








fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal San Andrés* | Departamento: Ancash | Provincia: Huari | Distrito: San Marcos | Centro Poblado: Runtu








fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

continuando con la infografía del diario Libero
Estadio Olimpico de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alejandro Villanueva, mas conocido como 'matute' en construcción








fuente

matute en 2021








fuente

actualmente las tribunas populares están pintadas de azul y ya no se ve las franjas blancas








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Estadio Alberto Gallardo en 1980 (Estadio San Martin de Porres)

















fuente


----------



## Indochine

seguimos con mas fotos en la siguiente pagina


----------



## Indochine

Segun el periodista Carlos Benavente, en el mes de enero del 2023 se cerrará el Estadio Nacional para que realicen algunas mejoras con miras al Mundial Sub 17. Esta situación obligará que algunos clubes no podrán jugar la Copa Libertadores en dicho escenario.
fuente

El periodista Johannes Sotomayor dice que es posible que el Estadio Nacional este cerrado los primeros meses del 2023
fuente

Por mayoría (107 votos a favor, una en contra y 0 abstenciones), el Pleno del Congreso aprobó, por unanimidad, el Proyecto de Ley N.° 2813 que dicta medidas para gestionar las inversiones y otras actividades en el marco de la preparación y desarrollo de la Copa Mundial de Fútbol Sub – 17, Perú 2023. 

El legislador Alejandro Cavero Muñante (Avanza País) dijo que esta iniciativa garantiza que existan los recursos necesarios para la realización de este mundial sub -17, no solo para mejorar la infraestructura deportiva, reactivar la economía, o promover el turismo, sino también para darles oportunidad a los jóvenes y forjar los talentos que tiene nuestro país en el deporte, las artes, la cultura. 
fuente

ojala renueven la cubierta exterior del nacional


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental U *| Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Ate








fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio San Marcos* | Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Lima









fuente









años 70 fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Elias Aguirre* | Lambayeque | Provincia: Chiclayo | Distrito: Chiclayo








fuente









fuente
terreno existe para mejorar la infraestructura deportiva, esperemos una remodelación por ser sede del mundial sub 17 y mas escenarios deportivos

me acuerdo de este proyecto sobre un complejo








fuente

otro proyecto








fuente


----------



## Indochine

Interesando dato del presupuesto a cada estadio que va ser sede del mundial sub 17








fuente


----------



## Emiliano FR

Indochine said:


> *Estadio Elias Aguirre* | Lambayeque | Provincia: Chiclayo | Distrito: Chiclayo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente
> terreno existe para mejorar la infraestructura deportiva, esperemos una remodelación por ser sede del mundial sub 17 y mas escenarios deportivos
> 
> me acuerdo de esta ilustración sobre un complejo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuente


Me suena, de cual es? , creo que era del elías aguirre pero al final no se realizó. Edito ahí me di cuenta que eel elías. A esa ilustración la borré de mis memorias xD llevaba muchos años sin nada de nada, y había leído que no se iba a realizar, quizá con el mundial sea un buen momento para realizarla, quedaría super


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Jorge Basadre* | Tacna | Provincia: Tacna | Distrito: Tacna








fuente









fuente
Otro estadio que será sede del mundial sub 17


----------



## Indochine

Emiliano FR said:


> Me suena, de cual es ? , creo que era del elías aguirre pero al final no se realizó


me acuerdo que proyectaron ese complejo en Chiclayo y se decía era para los juegos bolivarios 2013, al final se dio en Trujillo como sede principal y no se dio dichas obras en Chiclayo


----------



## Indochine

*Mundial Sub-17 Perú 2023: campos anexos del estadio Elías Aguirre serán incluidos en remodelación*
En dicho espacio se sembrará un manto de grass natural para que las selecciones que formen parte de la sede Chiclayo puedan realizar sus entrenamientos en el mismo complejo deportivo
Con motivo de la justa internacional, se procederá al sembrado de un manto de grass natural para que las selecciones visitantes realicen sus entrenamientos en dicho complejo deportivo*.*
En todo el Perú, se habilitarán 14 canchas de entrenamiento, que serán usadas por los equipos que arriben al país para este torneo.
Fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Garcilaso* | Cusco | Provincia: Cusco | Distrito: Cusco








fuente








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Lolo Fernandez* | Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Lima








1992 fuente









En 1974 una avioneta se apagó ocasionando pánico entre los vecinos del estadio crema fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal Luis Lizarzaburu Tantalean* | Cajamarca | Provincia: Jaén | Distrito: Pucará








fuente









fuente










fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Pucará* | Puno | Provincia: Lampa | Distrito: Pucará








fuente










fuente









fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Comunal de Pucara-Morococha * | Junin | Provincia: Yauli | Distrito: Morococha | Comunidad campesina San Francisco de Asís de Pucará








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Ricardo Palma *| Junín | Provincia: Yauli | Distrito: Morococha | Nueva Morococha ‘Carhuacoto’








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental U *| Lima | Provincia: Lima | Distrito: Ate








fuente









fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Jorge Basadre* | Tacna | Provincia: Tacna | Distrito: Tacna
















Las visitas de inspección a las sedes de la Copa Mundial de Fútbol Sub 17 Perú 2023 van llegando a su final. Este jueves, los Consultores de FIFA y profesionales de la Federación Peruana de Fútbol recorrieron las instalaciones del Estadio Jorge Basadre de Tacna. La comitiva estuvo conformada por el Secretario General de la FPF, Jean Marcel Robilliard; los Consultores de FIFA, Roberto Otavio Siviero y André Amaral; el presidente del IPD Tacna, Claudio Álvarez; el Jefe de Infraestructura de la FPF, Alain Alvarado; el ingeniero Carlos Benavides y la representante de la FPF, Erica Lang. El grupo de trabajo evaluó el gramado del campo de juego, tribunas, palcos, accesos y oficinas administrativas para ultimar detalles técnicos con miras al pronto inicio de las obras. Luego de visitar el Estadio Jorge Basadre, la delegación recorrió los campos de entrenamiento ubicados en el Complejo Para Grande y en el Estadio Joel Gutiérrez. Este viernes, los Consultores de FIFA y profesionales de la FPF inspeccionarán las sedes de entrenamiento en la Escuela Militar (Chorrillos), Base Aérea Las Palmas (Surco), Liceo Naval (San Borja) y Cuartel General del Ejército (Lima).
fuente


----------



## Indochine

El estadio Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo volverá a abrir sus puertas, tras varios años de inhabilitación por problemas en su infraestructura y uno de los aspectos modernos que mostrará será la nueva cancha de fútbol.

De acuerdo a lo contemplado en el proyecto de remodelación, se trata de una cancha de grass híbrido, consistente en 95% grama natural y 5% sintética, a fin de que se pueda proteger el estado de la cancha, se optimice el mantenimiento y por tanto, se puedan jugar mayor cantidad de encuentros.
Aparte de la cancha, también se mejorarán las tribunas y la iluminación artificial. En lugar de las torres de iluminación se instalarán 8 tubos que permitirán iluminar desde oriente y desde occidente. Serán 4 tubos por sector, a fin de evitar la generación de sombras en la cancha. De igual manera, se han considerado 4 canchas auxiliares de grass natural, que servirán como canchas de entrenamiento para las delegaciones participantes en el Mundial Sub-17.
fuente













































fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Facundo Ramirez Aguilar* | Callao | Distrito: Ventanilla

















fuente


----------



## Indochine

Siguiendo con las visitas de inspección a las sedes de la Copa Mundial de Fútbol Sub 17 Perú 2023, los Consultores de FIFA y profesionales de la Federación Peruana de Fútbol recorrieron este miércoles las instalaciones del Estadio Nacional de Lima y el Estadio Miguel Grau del Callao. 






























































fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Monumental U*








fuente









fuente









fuente

una torta del Monumental, que podría dar idea del diseño para un futuro techo








fuente


----------



## Indochine

*Estadio Municipal de Saylla *| Cusco | Provincia: Cusco | Distrito: Saylla



































fuente


----------

